# April BFP anyone?



## Hanskiz

Right, so I'm out for March - hCG falling too slow, still bleeding post m/c and body all over the place. So I'm thinking I shall start TTC late this month, early april - aiming for an April BFP. Anyone care to join me???


----------



## WoodyA

I'll join you :D


----------



## spellfairy

il join you:) x


----------



## laura_2010

and meeeee please... I v had bfn for the past 2days soo Im thining im out jst wating for AF..:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies... nice to have you along. :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

I've just realised that an April BFP is quite unlikely for me as hubby is supposed to be deployed on the 4th for an unspecified amount of time, and then again in may, I may start the June BFP thread :(


----------



## hollyw79

me! me! me!!!


----------



## PhoenixRising

I'm CD14 and due to ov around CD20 (which will be around 22 March).
If I catch this month I'd be testing around 5th April.
So can I join? And also good luck to everyone


----------



## JPARR01

Hanskiz said:


> Right, so I'm out for March - hCG falling too slow, still bleeding post m/c and body all over the place. So I'm thinking I shall start TTC late this month, early april - aiming for an April BFP. Anyone care to join me???

I am in the same boat as you... HCG falling and still bleeding post M/C... I am also aiming for an April BFP. Let's all be TTC buddies.


----------



## nattys

Room for a little one ? :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

Me for sure!! I have had spotting since yesterday and really feel the AF pains now and feel like she is on the way. I was sad about the BFNs the lasty few days but I feel good today. Like the start of a proper cycle I am going to give it my all!


----------



## PhoenixRising

So where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## spellfairy

right iam here along with op xmas baby as last cycle for that... my af came today so iam on day 1:( but on wards and upwards


----------



## PhoenixRising

spellfairy said:


> right iam here along with op xmas baby as last cycle for that... my af came today so iam on day 1:( but on wards and upwards

Good luck!


----------



## nattys

I have been spotting here, there and everywhere since I lost on 29th Jan. Not even sure if I've had AF since as I haven't bled properly for more than a day :cry: I have bought some cheap OPKs from the web so I hope I didn't waste my money :wacko:


----------



## Hanskiz

PhoenixRising said:


> So where is everyone in their cycles?

Er????????

I have NO idea as still post m/c. I'm going to count the day I get normal hCG as cd1. I think that's likely to be early next week. Being tested Tuesday so will know then. 
I'm hoping to start DTD over the weekend but I'm not holding out as bleeding seems to be never ending in a stop start kind of way. :cry:

:hugs: to everyone and FX'd for April being our lucky month.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Hanskiz 
I will join you. I had the tiniest spotting a few minutes ago and should be expecting the :witch: soon... finally! I was in limbo for a few days, so happy something is finally happening...

:dust: to all of us....

there are a few of us on here trying Soy this cycle. Will you be trying anything new?

what are your hcg numbers?


:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill join you lovely ladies ! Im on cd 10 now opks starting to get darker expecting a positive in the next 5 days :thumbup: :dust: for everyone


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: Hanskiz
> I will join you. I had the tiniest spotting a few minutes ago and should be expecting the :witch: soon... finally! I was in limbo for a few days, so happy something is finally happening...
> 
> :dust: to all of us....
> 
> there are a few of us on here trying Soy this cycle. Will you be trying anything new?
> 
> what are your hcg numbers?
> 
> 
> :hug: :hugs:

Welcome!!
Glad something is happening for you.. at least you know where you are now! 

I'm having acupuncture tomorrow and may carry on with that depending on how I feel and available funds! 
I'm taking royal jelly with propolis and bee pollen; prenatal vitamins; green tea; grapefruit juice; and eating honey. I'm trying to eat healthily and cut down caffeine and sugar. 

My hCG is at 44 so low but it's been falling reeeaaaallllly slowly so I'm not expecting it to be 0 until next week. I'm just playing the waiting game really - bit frustrating but I'm trying to use the time wisely and build up my strength for a new pregnancy!!

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I've just bought some aspirin so taking that as of tomorrow!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I've just bought some aspirin so taking that as of tomorrow!

I'm thinking about this.. I have read such a lot of positive stuff about it and although I've only had 2 m/c's (non consecutive) I'm wondering if it could help. It seems to be a real wonder drug and in such low doses I can't see it being harmful. I may even be super cautious and do one every other day just to be on the safe side!

Where did you buy it?


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> I've just bought some aspirin so taking that as of tomorrow!

that's cool.. I am taking it too.. you got baby aspirin, right?


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ill join you lovely ladies ! Im on cd 10 now opks starting to get darker expecting a positive in the next 5 days :thumbup: :dust: for everyone

Hello!! :wave:


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I've just bought some aspirin so taking that as of tomorrow!
> 
> that's cool.. I am taking it too.. you got baby aspirin, right?Click to expand...

Well it's not specifically baby aspirin but it's low dose 75mg 


And I bought it in tesco....80p :D


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> And I bought it in tesco....80p :D

Bargain - I'll get down there tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## laura_2010

what's bby asprin do? :wacko:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ruskie, yay! :thumbup: :hugs:

:hi: Hanskiz: thanks! hope your acupuncture appt goes well... Im going to try RJ too, I've read that it's supposed to be good for your health and fertility... holly recommended it to me... thanks holls! lol I'm also taking the prenatals, love green tea, I tried grapefruite juice this past cycle and noticed that I only had one day of EWCM when I usually have a few days of it leading up to O day. Im going to try and cut out caffeine as well, baby steps cuz I need at least one cup every morning, maybe try 1 cup every other day and take it from there...

you hcg levels are looking great, Im still praying that by the end of the weekend or earlier it will be at zero.... FXd.. are you spotting?

:hugs:


:hi: WoodyA, I was taking baby aspirin (81mg) my whole cycle, what cycle day are you on?


hoping this is our month ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> you hcg levels are looking great, Im still praying that by the end of the weekend or earlier it will be at zero.... FXd.. are you spotting?

Unfortunately yes. Not much but a bit... on and off. My hCG levels are ok but I am over 3 weeks post ERPC and they are dropping really slowly - last week they were 130.
I'm trying to be positive though and hoping it's all going to be fine really soon. :wacko:


----------



## laura_2010

what's it called n tesco? xx


----------



## WoodyA

Hi Lisa

I think I am 3/4 dpo what about you?


----------



## WoodyA

laura_2010 said:


> what's it called n tesco? xx

Aspirin 75mg


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> Unfortunately yes. Not much but a bit... on and off. My hCG levels are ok but I am over 3 weeks post ERPC and they are dropping really slowly - last week they were 130.
> I'm trying to be positive though and hoping it's all going to be fine really soon. :wacko:

okay that's a good sign.... I know what you mean tho, my hcg levels took forever to reach zero and it messed up my whole cycle.... when you stop spotting completely, that means that your hcg levels are at zero and it is considered your last day of AF.... and you can start DTD :thumbup: will you be temping or doing OPKs?


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> I think I am 3/4 dpo what about you?

I started to spot today so Im not at CD1 yet :nope: the :witch: was supposed to show on Saturday, Sunday the latest but I think she's finally here.... it took her looooong enough.... lol

FXd for you... hope you get your :bfp: when are you testing?


----------



## WoodyA

LiSa2010 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa
> 
> I think I am 3/4 dpo what about you?
> 
> I started to spot today so Im not at CD1 yet :nope: the :witch: was supposed to show on Saturday, Sunday the latest but I think she's finally here.... it took her looooong enough.... lol
> 
> FXd for you... hope you get your :bfp: when are you testing?Click to expand...

Gonna try wait till 4th April as it's hubby's birthday and he is going away on det.
But will probably have done a sneaky one by 30th

Didn't get my BFP till a week after AF was due last time so don't really wanna waste HPTs again!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> okay that's a good sign.... I know what you mean tho, my hcg levels took forever to reach zero and it messed up my whole cycle.... when you stop spotting completely, that means that your hcg levels are at zero and it is considered your last day of AF.... and you can start DTD :thumbup: will you be temping or doing OPKs?

Good to know I'm not the only one!
Ok so if they're down next week then that's like cd 5-6 (thats how long af usually lasts) and if I do ovulate this cycle it could be a week after that? 
Thats good to know - gives me something to go on at least!!
I've never done temping or opk's before I've always just gone on cm. I think we'll just ntnp until a/f and then go for it properly. Depends what happens once I get to 0. Obviously if I think I'm ovulating we'll go for it!! :blush:


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> Gonna try wait till 4th April as it's hubby's birthday and he is going away on det.
> But will probably have done a sneaky one by 30th
> 
> Didn't get my BFP till a week after AF was due last time so don't really wanna waste HPTs again!!!

ooohh a nice b-day gift! good luck! FXd! :dust: :hugs:



Hanskiz said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!
> Ok so if they're down next week then that's like cd 5-6 (thats how long af usually lasts) and if I do ovulate this cycle it could be a week after that?
> Thats good to know - gives me something to go on at least!!
> I've never done temping or opk's before I've always just gone on cm. I think we'll just ntnp until a/f and then go for it properly. Depends what happens once I get to 0. Obviously if I think I'm ovulating we'll go for it!! :blush:

I use to go by CM alone and then started temping but was stressing me out so I stopped. I will be doing OPKs this cycle, just ordered mine and should get them next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Hello Ladies, glad you made a new thread Hanskiz. 

I have no idea what day Im on as am only 3 weeks tmrw since erpc. Was counting day after as day 1 but know that doesnt really work like that. Not been bleeding since day 8 and been dtd every other day since. Think af is around the corner and will start counting from there.

Im taking baby aspirin, omega 3, folic acid, prenatal, honey and grapefruit juice.

:hugs: to all you ladies.x


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Hello Ladies, glad you made a new thread Hanskiz.
> 
> I have no idea what day Im on as am only 3 weeks tmrw since erpc. Was counting day after as day 1 but know that doesnt really work like that. Not been bleeding since day 8 and been dtd every other day since. Think af is around the corner and will start counting from there.
> 
> Im taking baby aspirin, omega 3, folic acid, prenatal, honey and grapefruit juice.
> 
> :hugs: to all you ladies.x

Do you think you ovulated since mc?


----------



## Cornish

WoodyA said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, glad you made a new thread Hanskiz.
> 
> I have no idea what day Im on as am only 3 weeks tmrw since erpc. Was counting day after as day 1 but know that doesnt really work like that. Not been bleeding since day 8 and been dtd every other day since. Think af is around the corner and will start counting from there.
> 
> Im taking baby aspirin, omega 3, folic acid, prenatal, honey and grapefruit juice.
> 
> :hugs: to all you ladies.x
> 
> Do you think you ovulated since mc?Click to expand...

WoodyA, I honestly dont know. I was getting worked up with looking for signs etc for it, Ive had quite a few but they are all over the place and I have no idea what to look for anymore! Pains are quite bad today so feel af is closer than anything! :cry:

How about you? O signs?


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> Hello Ladies, glad you made a new thread Hanskiz.
> 
> I have no idea what day Im on as am only 3 weeks tmrw since erpc. Was counting day after as day 1 but know that doesnt really work like that. Not been bleeding since day 8 and been dtd every other day since. Think af is around the corner and will start counting from there.
> 
> Im taking baby aspirin, omega 3, folic acid, prenatal, honey and grapefruit juice.
> 
> :hugs: to all you ladies.x

Hello!! :wave:

How are you doing?? 
Needed to have a new thread as March is out for me now. My daughters birthday is April so I'm hoping it's my lucky month! 

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I had pain in the right from Friday to Sunday ewcm cervix high soft open
Did an opk Monday and it was visible but not positive Tuesday it was very very feint and today negative. So I reckon I caught the tail end of my surge and did ov over the weekend.

We shall see!


----------



## LiSa2010

FXd woody!!! 


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

my DD's b-day is in April too..... hoping it is a lucky month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, glad you made a new thread Hanskiz.
> 
> I have no idea what day Im on as am only 3 weeks tmrw since erpc. Was counting day after as day 1 but know that doesnt really work like that. Not been bleeding since day 8 and been dtd every other day since. Think af is around the corner and will start counting from there.
> 
> Im taking baby aspirin, omega 3, folic acid, prenatal, honey and grapefruit juice.
> 
> :hugs: to all you ladies.x
> 
> Hello!! :wave:
> 
> How are you doing??
> Needed to have a new thread as March is out for me now. My daughters birthday is April so I'm hoping it's my lucky month!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello,
I am actually feeling very normal, getting on with mundane daily duties and work. I think I was obsessing to the point of not making myself well about ttc! I def dont think it would help me concieve anyway! Im going for the just keep dtd and see what happens. I know I will still think about it a lot but I must stop googling everything!

How are you feeling? Has the spotting lessened? Im so sorry your levels arent falling quicker although I do wish I had a blood test to check mine!

April is spring and new things blossoming so your daughters birthday is an added lucky part!x


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> April is spring and new things blossoming so your daughters birthday is an added lucky part!x

Lets hope so! FX'd :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Things sound good for you WoodA.x


----------



## hollyw79

Ya know, I *REALLY* don't think I ovulated after the mc before getting AF today. I was hardcore keeping track and NADA!


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> Ya know, I *REALLY* don't think I ovulated after the mc before getting AF today. I was hardcore keeping track and NADA!

I wasn't expecting to at all this month


----------



## Deethehippy

Could i join in ladies please?
Me and OH are trying to conceive a 3rd child (i already have 2 from previous relationship) We suffered a miscarriage over christmas and today i got my 2nd AF since. :(
I think i should ovulate next around the 7th april as i have 35 day cycles.


----------



## hollyw79

Deethehippy said:


> Could i join in ladies please?
> Me and OH are trying to conceive a 3rd child (i already have 2 from previous relationship) We suffered a miscarriage over christmas and today i got my 2nd AF since. :(
> I think i should ovulate next around the 7th april as i have 35 day cycles.

Welcome! I'm on cd1. I am also TTC and have 1 from a previous relationship as well. I'm sorry about your loss.. hopefully this will be our month for Christmas or New Years babies! :flower:


----------



## Cornish

I was trying to keep track but signs are all over the place! So confusing!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

A christmas/new year baby would be awesome esp as that is when i lost.

Wish this TTC wasn't so stressful! I need to chill more, this last cycle i was soooo sure it was the month. :wacko:

It WILL happen for us all though - i am not giving in yet! :flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats the way to think , Never lose hope or give up . Its been 10 years for me with 5 losses that i know of 4 chemicals and one mc March 27th of last year . I have found its easier to cope with all the lovely ladies on the board . They are a huge support base and have kept me going :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

Hey everyone.. I am in too!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going to be ovulating about the 23rd I suspect and BFP first week of april hopefully!!!! How many more sleeps is that?? LOL

PhoenixRising-- we are on the same schedule. 

BFP dust all around................cheers!!


----------



## mememe123

when does everyone else start OPK's? I finished period on Sunday. I Usually ovulate about CD13. 

Oh and I am taking baby aspirin (low dose) and prenatal vits and that is all. We do not have this Soy product in Canada.. not sure if we could order either... I have never heard of it previous to this site.


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning ladies. :flower:

I hope you are all well today? I've had a rough night as my other half is unwell so neither of us slept well. My daughter is going through a 'phase' of waking up at silly o'clock too so all round KNACKERED!!

I'm going to acupuncture today, which I'm quite excited about. I really hope it helps my body work out where it is and what it's doing! I've always been really in tune with myself until now - always been regular and reliable; able to spot ovulation etc. Now I have literally no idea what is going on. 
I also feel a bit let down by my body for not recognising the m/c and dealing with it as it should have. Need to rebuild that trust!!

Hope you all have a good day.... :thumbup:


----------



## PhoenixRising

mememe123 said:


> Hey everyone.. I am in too!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to be ovulating about the 23rd I suspect and BFP first week of april hopefully!!!! How many more sleeps is that?? LOL
> 
> PhoenixRising-- we are on the same schedule.
> 
> BFP dust all around................cheers!!

Hello, I'll keep my FXd for both of us for next week!!
Good luck


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Good morning ladies. :flower:
> 
> I hope you are all well today? I've had a rough night as my other half is unwell so neither of us slept well. My daughter is going through a 'phase' of waking up at silly o'clock too so all round KNACKERED!!
> 
> I'm going to acupuncture today, which I'm quite excited about. I really hope it helps my body work out where it is and what it's doing! I've always been really in tune with myself until now - always been regular and reliable; able to spot ovulation etc. Now I have literally no idea what is going on.
> I also feel a bit let down by my body for not recognising the m/c and dealing with it as it should have. Need to rebuild that trust!!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.... :thumbup:

I hope your acupuncture appointment goes well! I've never gone.. you'll have to tell me what it's like! :) 

I know what you mean about not knowing what's going on in your body- that is INCREDIBLY frustrating.. especially on top of dealing with the mc itself. :hugs: It *will* get better!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Deethehippy! welcome, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

:hi: Ruskiegirl! I agree with what you said about it being easier to cope with the lovely ladies int he this website... we all know the pain of losing a child and the ladies on here helped me so much... 

:hi: mememe123! FXd the :spermy: catch your egg!!! :thumbup: LOL

:hi: Hanskiz! Im well thanks! the :witch: got me! :nope: really hoping this was my month! oh sorry to here you OH is not feeling well, hope he starts to feel better soon... :thumbup: how old is your daughter? poor thing... :hugs:

good look at your acupuncture appt today, Ive never done it either, let me know how it goes.... your body will get back to it's normal self real soon but I do understand your frustration... :hugs: :hugs:

hey holly! how are you?

:hi: everyone!

well I spotted yesterday and today the :witch: is fully here.... :nope: having the only bad cramps and backache :wacko: lol. but at least Im not in limbo anymore and I can start charting this cycle... 

good luck to all the ladies..... 

hope we get plenty of April :bfp:s!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Afternoon all. :flower:

I got back from acupuncture an hour ago. It was a really positive session. The acupuncturist knows me and has treated me before so we sat down and I told her where I'm at with hCG etc. She did my pulses and said that actually they're quite strong, but not up to what they should be. She did points in my legs and feet. She said that I responded really well to treatment and at the end of the session there was a marked improvement in my pulses. I'm going back for one more session next week and she thinks that should be all I need!! 

She told me to take the Royal Jelly for two weeks and to eat well - including red meat for my blood especially. She said that after the next session I should be fine to go ahead and TTC as long as I continue to eat well and look after myself. :thumbup:

It was really good to hear from someone else that I was on the mend as I have been feeling much better and 'different' - more in tune with myself physically - the last couple of days. I talked to her about feeling like my body had let me down and my concerns for future pregnancies and she said I need to trust my body to do the right thing. I think that's going to be the toughest thing if I'm honest. :wacko:

She seemed to think I'd bounce right back to my usual self really soon!

All in all, really glad I went and feeling much more positive about getting back on track physically and trying again.

:happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ It sounds like it went REALLY well! I'm glad that it did! :) I think your going to be back to normal pretty soon too my dear. I agree that "trusting" our body when we do get preggo again is going to be THE HARDEST thing. I hope I don't live in a constant state of fear. (SIGH) I know trust is required- and really, there IS only so much we can do and really if something is going to happen- good or bad- it will.. That's where faith comes in! :) 

LiSa2010~ I'm ok, AF is FULL FORCE.. OWIE!


----------



## LiSa2010

oh Hanskiz! I am so happy your appt went so well.... after reading what you wrote I may think about scheduling an appt for myself... how long are the sessions?


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> oh Hanskiz! I am so happy your appt went so well.... after reading what you wrote I may think about scheduling an appt for myself... how long are the sessions?

Thanks!
The session was only 45 minutes. I think normally you would have a consultation appointment if it was a first one, but as my acupuncturist knows me that wasn't neccessary. I think a consultation would be 1-2 hours. It depends. 
I really would recommend it - if nothing else it's very relaxing. I never used to believe in things like acupuncture but I was treated for insomnia in my teens and totally cured so it really can help!

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyBee

Hi everyone! Mind if I join you? I had a natural miscarriage in December at 6weeks. DH & I are ready to start trying again this month. I'm on CD 3!

I have a 15mo old daughter - Megan. When I got pregnant with her - CD1 was March 15 2009. CD1 was March 15 (tues!) so hoping it will bring me luck! Due date with her was December 23 but I was induced early & she was born December 2nd.

I am taking baby asprin because I have higher bp. Not high enough for meds -but high enough that it made my placenta smaller than it should have been so Megan was smaller than she should have been - even with being born early. I'll be on it for the whole pregnancy.

I'm taking prenatals, dh is on multvitamins. We are using preseed which we used when we got pregnant both times.


----------



## Hanskiz

Welcome DaisyBee. :flower:

FX'd this is your lucky month! :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

phoenixrising said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone.. I am in too!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to be ovulating about the 23rd i suspect and bfp first week of april hopefully!!!! How many more sleeps is that?? Lol
> 
> phoenixrising-- we are on the same schedule.
> 
> Bfp dust all around................cheers!!
> 
> hello, i'll keep my fxd for both of us for next week!!
> Good luckClick to expand...

me toooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mememe123

Hey everyone... 
I am soo anxious and bitter about trying again... anyone else feel this way? 

I want to have baby #3 that is not a question in my mind. I jsut dont want to go through the trying to get pregnant and testing and all that anymore. I am not excited to pee on sticks anymore. Although I am a pee on a stick aholic.. Lol. It has just taken my wind out of my sails when i had the miscarriage Jan31st. 

you can see in my MO that I had a previous miscarriage that i carried until 16.5 weeks... but I have had 2 beautiful girls since... i never thought i would go through another MC. The thought really barely crossed my mind. 

When I was told that I lost the baby i just could not believe it was true. NOW here i am waiting to pee on a OPK again... I should be painting a baby room. <---There is the bitterness again. 

Does anyone else feel this way?? 

I am soo ready for a little squishy baby in my house again but this whole getting preggo again is just NOT going to be fun this time around... i will be sooo anxious the whole pregnancy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweak0605

I'll join!

Although, it may be a long shot for an April BFP. I just had a D&E yesterday, so not sure what's going to happen this month. So far, everything is going well. Very very little bleeding and minimal cramping. 

We're gonna do the NTNP method for this month, basically have fun. We'll BD every 2-3 days, once we can start DTD again. And if we can catch it, great!


----------



## hollyw79

DaisyBee said:


> Hi everyone! Mind if I join you? I had a natural miscarriage in December at 6weeks. DH & I are ready to start trying again this month. I'm on CD 3!
> 
> I have a 15mo old daughter - Megan. When I got pregnant with her - CD1 was March 15 2009. CD1 was March 15 (tues!) so hoping it will bring me luck! Due date with her was December 23 but I was induced early & she was born December 2nd.
> 
> I am taking baby asprin because I have higher bp. Not high enough for meds -but high enough that it made my placenta smaller than it should have been so Megan was smaller than she should have been - even with being born early. I'll be on it for the whole pregnancy.
> 
> I'm taking prenatals, dh is on multvitamins. We are using preseed which we used when we got pregnant both times.

Welcome my dear!! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123~ I definitely understand how you feel. Here I am OVERJOYED that my first AF showed up .. yet :cry: @ the same time.. because right now I should be close to finding out if I am having a boy or girl.. feeling movement.. growing. Instead- I am back to POAS just like you said and back to square one. IT.SUCKS.

I hope ALL of us conceive quickly. 

I think that should be nature's requirement.. if you have to go thru a mc- you automatically are guaranteed conception within 6 months with a totally healthy bean!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Positive opk for me today ladies , Marking my first ever early ovulation since ive been charting so excited . Something about this cycle feels really good and im super hopefull for me and everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl~ :happydance: that's AWESOME! That's my next step! Got AF yesterday for the 1st time.. ready for a + OPK! :) :dust:


----------



## mememe123

holly- i am glad the bitterness is "normal" I think since I want to be preggo again so badly if I get pregoo right away it will relive my bitterness in a way... if that makes sense. Oh I hear you on the Gender prediction day. I had my US booked and that day was not a fun day for me... I woke up and had to face my calander with the previous happy faces all over it on feb 28th and then all scratched out. I need a new calander I also have the countdown of weeks on there... Cant let go yet. Soon. 

Ruskiegirl---- yahoooo!!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Holly Glad you got your AF- I got mine too. Spotted the day before yesterday and then started properly yesterday. A patricks day AF! How long are your cycles normally? Mine were 27-30 days.


----------



## laura_2010

Hehe got AF 17th yeserday... so im onto 4th cycle after mmc... FX ladies..:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> Holly Glad you got your AF- I got mine too. Spotted the day before yesterday and then started properly yesterday. A patricks day AF! How long are your cycles normally? Mine were 27-30 days.

I usually have 31 days in my cycle. I'm sorry you got it. :( Let's get BFP's together! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> holly- i am glad the bitterness is "normal" I think since I want to be preggo again so badly if I get pregoo right away it will relive my bitterness in a way... if that makes sense. Oh I hear you on the Gender prediction day. I had my US booked and that day was not a fun day for me... I woke up and had to face my calander with the previous happy faces all over it on feb 28th and then all scratched out. I need a new calander I also have the countdown of weeks on there... Cant let go yet. Soon.
> 
> Ruskiegirl---- yahoooo!!!!

Yeah, I had a little book that I bought and already had taken 2 bump pics.. not that I had one because I was so early.. but all the stuff I wrote in there and such... :cry: I DID throw it away. Hurt like heck but there was no point in keeping it.


----------



## LiSa2010

mememe: i can also understand how you feel... sending you lots of :hug: :hugs: 

holly: I second that notion, "I think that should be nature's requirement.. if you have to go thru a mc- you automatically are guaranteed conception within 6 months with a totally healthy bean! :hugs:

ruskie: YaY!!! :happydance: can't wait to start charting my OPKs, so excited cuz it's my first time using OPKs... :hugs:

:hi: everyone! 

hope everyone is doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I actualy enjoy charting and doing opks lol ! Its become part of my normal routine which is really nice so now i wont miss doing them


----------



## WoodyA

I decided to do another opk today.... Dunno why!

Monday line (not as strong as control)
Tuesday very feint line
Wednesday nothing-pure White test area
Today (Friday) very very very feint line

Hmm I was thinking I ov'd early last weekend making me 6/7dpo but no idea now....


----------



## LiSa2010

wish i could help woody.... this will be my first time using OPK and will probably have the same question you're having now... :nope: :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

LiSa2010 said:


> wish i could help woody.... this will be my first time using OPK and will probably have the same question you're having now... :nope: :haha:

I was so certain of ovulation! 
Infact I still am! 

I'll just probably leave them alone now and wait it out for AF or BFP!


----------



## hollyw79

Woody~ are you testing more than once a day?? I'd keep testing~ because you never know~ and if you haven't~ you don't want to miss it! Wouldn't hurt. I used them DAILY until I got AF and alwaaaaaaaays had a slight faint line. When I started~the line was somewhat dark but they slowly got lighter. I seriously don't think I O'd @ all this cycle bc I started them really early after the mc.


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> Woody~ are you testing more than once a day?? I'd keep testing~ because you never know~ and if you haven't~ you don't want to miss it! Wouldn't hurt. I used them DAILY until I got AF and alwaaaaaaaays had a slight faint line. When I started~the line was somewhat dark but they slowly got lighter. I seriously don't think I O'd @ all this cycle bc I started them really early after the mc.

Nope not daily, i only started testing Monday out of curiosity as i thought I was about to or had ov'd

I'm just gonna leave them now and let nature take it's course! When AF comes I know my body is renewed, and if it doesn't BONUS!
I'll probably hpt around 3rd April just to see!


----------



## WoodyA

We dtd regularly enough to catch eggy anyway!!


----------



## hollyw79

well, as long as DTD Woody, you're for sure good to go and you did what you could! I give you credit~ I didn't make ANY effort for this first month.. but I am gearing up to start attacking my husband once AF goes away :rofl:

baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> well, as long as DTD Woody, you're for sure good to go and you did what you could! I give you credit~ I didn't make ANY effort for this first month.. but I am gearing up to start attacking my husband once AF goes away :rofl:
> 
> baby dust!!! :dust:

I wasn't intending to but seemed to have an unnaturally high (for me) sex drive as soon as the bleeding stopped. Was odd really I haven't experienced such intensity since we first met!! He he


----------



## hollyw79

I was actually the same way when I was still bleeding .. it died down though :)


----------



## Lyo28

My drive isn't the best. I can usually get in the mood though. Way TMI- it seems to have gotten " tighter" since mc. As in can barely get it in. I am hoping maybe it was due to weird hormones or something.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

WoodyA said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> well, as long as DTD Woody, you're for sure good to go and you did what you could! I give you credit~ I didn't make ANY effort for this first month.. but I am gearing up to start attacking my husband once AF goes away :rofl:
> 
> baby dust!!! :dust:
> 
> I wasn't intending to but seemed to have an unnaturally high (for me) sex drive as soon as the bleeding stopped. Was odd really I haven't experienced such intensity since we first met!! He heClick to expand...

I've experienced the exact same thing over the past week or so. My fiance is all too happy. lol


----------



## LiSa2010

"tighter" LOL LOL :haha: :haha: this made my day and probably my weekend ladies!!!!!

enjoy your weekend!!

I usually take the weekends off from BnB and just relax with my family. I take peeks here and there but for the most part, Im away. if i don't post again, wanted to say to you all ladies, "have a great weekend, come on :bfp: to all those testing, and hope the :spermy: catches the egg!!!!" I'll post again on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

Blu_Butterfly said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> well, as long as DTD Woody, you're for sure good to go and you did what you could! I give you credit~ I didn't make ANY effort for this first month.. but I am gearing up to start attacking my husband once AF goes away :rofl:
> 
> baby dust!!! :dust:
> 
> I wasn't intending to but seemed to have an unnaturally high (for me) sex drive as soon as the bleeding stopped. Was odd really I haven't experienced such intensity since we first met!! He heClick to expand...
> 
> I've experienced the exact same thing over the past week or so. My fiance is all too happy. lolClick to expand...

... BAhaha... I love this site!!! Where else can we be soo honest. 
I was the same way.. I truely think this is natures way of getting us pregoo again soon. I actually went so far as to go to a toy shop and bought my hubby and I a new exciting feature to our DTD.. hehe... He was gloriously happy!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Evening ladies. :flower:

How is everyone today? 

I hope you're all well. I've had a really busy day today which as been good - I'm feeling really postive and strong at the moment. Much more relaxed and cool about TTC. 
STIIIIIIILLLLLLL bleeding though so no DTD for me just yet - maybe next week???
I'm thinking my hCG will hit below 5 middle of next week so I'm really hoping I either ovulate or get af - then I'll BE somewhere, not in limbo. 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing good here , OPK went negative today but still have fertile cm and cp . Going to keep doing opks cause my normal positives start on day 13 and i want to be sure that i actually ovulated or dont miss a chance! Excited today cause our 3d glasses came in for our 3dtv so going to watch ice age 3d tonight should be alot of fun


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> well, as long as DTD Woody, you're for sure good to go and you did what you could! I give you credit~ I didn't make ANY effort for this first month.. but I am gearing up to start attacking my husband once AF goes away :rofl:
> 
> baby dust!!! :dust:
> 
> I wasn't intending to but seemed to have an unnaturally high (for me) sex drive as soon as the bleeding stopped. Was odd really I haven't experienced such intensity since we first met!! He heClick to expand...
> 
> I've experienced the exact same thing over the past week or so. My fiance is all too happy. lolClick to expand...
> 
> ... BAhaha... I love this site!!! Where else can we be soo honest.
> I was the same way.. I truely think this is natures way of getting us pregoo again soon. I actually went so far as to go to a toy shop and bought my hubby and I a new exciting feature to our DTD.. hehe... He was gloriously happy!!!Click to expand...

That should be a wifely requirement when starting to TTC. :haha: Well, actually .. maybe the OH's should just be thankful we want to have lotsa baby making!!! :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Evening ladies. :flower:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I hope you're all well. I've had a really busy day today which as been good - I'm feeling really postive and strong at the moment. Much more relaxed and cool about TTC.
> STIIIIIIILLLLLLL bleeding though so no DTD for me just yet - maybe next week???
> I'm thinking my hCG will hit below 5 middle of next week so I'm really hoping I either ovulate or get af - then I'll BE somewhere, not in limbo.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

I'm glad things are relaxed :flower: Enjoy it.. pretty soon you'll be back TTC FULL FORCE :thumbup: I am enjoying the last of it too as my AF seems to be almost done THANK GOODNESS - talk about bleeding UP THE WAZOO :dohh:

I know it will feel A LOT better to just wipe the slate clean and being back at square one so you can start to move closer to that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im doing good here , OPK went negative today but still have fertile cm and cp . Going to keep doing opks cause my normal positives start on day 13 and i want to be sure that i actually ovulated or dont miss a chance! Excited today cause our 3d glasses came in for our 3dtv so going to watch ice age 3d tonight should be alot of fun

I think that's a great idea to keep checking! Better to OPK too much than not enough is my philosophy! :haha: 

We just bought a 3d tv as well and LOVE it! We got all the Shrek's in 3d for free with the TV which was cool! Hope you're enjoying!


----------



## Cornish

If any of you ladies get a chance please can you look at my thread.xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So far we love it ! Still trying to break it in a bit so we dont get burn in , Ended up buying despicable me because hey didnt have the ice age blue ray =(


----------



## hollyw79

Despicable Me was a good one!! :) Have you seen Avatar in 3d? That was really good! 

We're watching Ghostbusters right now :thumbup: I think I'm getting the flu.. DH just got over it. .. no good for conceiving. :cry: My tush is planted on the couch tonight.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I havent seen it in 3d and you cant buy the movie at anything cheaper then 150 bucks unless you own a panasonic 3dtv cause they own the rights to the 3d version , It comes with 2 pairs of glasses for their tvs which really sucks i wish they would relase it on 3d blue ray for everyone


----------



## hollyw79

oh yeah.. I remember my DH telling me that. I haven't seen it @ home- we saw it in IMAX 3D @ the theater and it was VERY good. that crap is ALL about making money!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya , Ive just read tho that it will be ava on blue ray 3d sometime this year without that crappy package , The package is 300 bucks really ridiculous price if you ask me lol ! ill wait and snatch it up right away when it comes out without the package this year lol


----------



## LiSa2010

hey holly we also have a 3D TV and we love it.....
we saw Avatar in 3D too, it was awesome!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies....:flower:

I've had a bit of a crazy day. I woke up with severe cramps this morning and was a bit worried....at lunch time I got a sudden feeling and ran upstairs in time to find I have come on! It's definitely af, haven't had any bleeding like this since m/c so it's the real deal. I'm soooooo happy. Finally something is happening!

Anyway I have also realised something pretty crazy. It is 16 weeks to the day since my last period. I'm right back on track as though the pregnancy never happened. My period was due today if I'd never had that bfp. I find that pretty weird and also the most natural thing in the world. So it's official I'm on CD1!! I'm so excited it's ridiculous. 

Massive :hugs: to everyone...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies....:flower:
> 
> I've had a bit of a crazy day. I woke up with severe cramps this morning and was a bit worried....at lunch time I got a sudden feeling and ran upstairs in time to find I have come on! It's definitely af, haven't had any bleeding like this since m/c so it's the real deal. I'm soooooo happy. Finally something is happening!
> 
> Anyway I have also realised something pretty crazy. It is 16 weeks to the day since my last period. I'm right back on track as though the pregnancy never happened. My period was due today if I'd never had that bfp. I find that pretty weird and also the most natural thing in the world. So it's official I'm on CD1!! I'm so excited it's ridiculous.
> 
> Massive :hugs: to everyone...

:happydance: Thats great hun !! Now for ovulation ! They say your most fertile after a loss so GL and loads of :dust: for you hun!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies....:flower:
> 
> I've had a bit of a crazy day. I woke up with severe cramps this morning and was a bit worried....at lunch time I got a sudden feeling and ran upstairs in time to find I have come on! It's definitely af, haven't had any bleeding like this since m/c so it's the real deal. I'm soooooo happy. Finally something is happening!
> 
> Anyway I have also realised something pretty crazy. It is 16 weeks to the day since my last period. I'm right back on track as though the pregnancy never happened. My period was due today if I'd never had that bfp. I find that pretty weird and also the most natural thing in the world. So it's official I'm on CD1!! I'm so excited it's ridiculous.
> 
> Massive :hugs: to everyone...

AWESOME! :happydance: I know I was ELATED to get AF :haha: It means you can officially know where you are and get back on track to making a :baby: You're close to me~ we definitely have to be bump buddies, ya know? :winkwink: How long is your cycle usually?? I usually have about 30-31 days.. although I had AF 28 days exactly after the d&c~ so who knows. Are you going to use OPK's???


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello again...

Well I've calmed down after my excitement earlier. I did just look at the calendar and realised that testing day is my daughters 2nd birthday! How wonderful would it be to get a bfp then?? FX'd!!!

How is everyone doing today? Are you all having a good weekend? 

:hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Aww Lots of luck....:flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> AWESOME! :happydance: I know I was ELATED to get AF :haha: It means you can officially know where you are and get back on track to making a :baby: You're close to me~ we definitely have to be bump buddies, ya know? :winkwink: How long is your cycle usually?? I usually have about 30-31 days.. although I had AF 28 days exactly after the d&c~ so who knows. Are you going to use OPK's???

My cycle is usually a perfect 28 days but it has varied in the past - when I conceived my daughter it was a 23 day cycle (I ovulated day 8-9). But it has actually only been 25 days since ERPC so maybe it'll be shorter again? I won't use OPK's I don't think... I'll track CM and try and DTD every other day as well. See what happens..... I would so LOVE to get a bfp on my daughter's birthday - that would be beautiful. I will hold off testing til then for sure...
:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I'm so pleased for you hanskiz, bring on that BFP!!
Good luck to you xx

I had a good day, been out with DH shopping then to watch ice hockey (we lost boo!) 
Felt totally normal and back to myself until we met up with our friends,
Had the comment "well at least you can get pregnant, lucky really it was probably gonna be deformed"
I've never been so angry and upset at the same time!
Needless to say we didn't stay long after that!
Some people are so insensitive!


----------



## mememe123

Woody-- That sucks... I hate comments. however I truely live by the fact that i think everything happens for a reason! Even my misfortune!! I think the best comment somone said to me was "My heart is with you" it was so simple and honest and hearfelt.No excuses for me, no trying to understand etc... no stories about the people that they know who had a mc etc... just simple. 
Sooo... My heart is with you Woody.. :)

Hanskiz- YaHooo!!!! It is such a relif to get AF... Just to carry forward. Hugs!! 

Holly, Ruskie--- I have never seen a 3d tv yet... They are still too expensive here to buy 




Talk to you all soon


----------



## WoodyA

My hubby wants a 3d tv, so much so he is trying to convince me that our tv has developed a fault!


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA said:


> My hubby wants a 3d tv, so much so he is trying to convince me that our tv has developed a fault!

.... hehe.... 
.. this worked for me to get a new one in bedroom.. :devil:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

WoodyA said:


> My hubby wants a 3d tv, so much so he is trying to convince me that our tv has developed a fault!

HEHE we bought ours from best buy they had the samsung on sale for 799 with 2 free pairs of glasses im not sure what they are running atm but thats the best place to buy a 3dtv


----------



## Hanskiz

Well after all my excitement at getting af yesterday it has just stopped. Nada. Kaput.
So I'm thinking either it wasn't af at all and was just the last of the m/c bleeding - or it was af and is just short because I've been spotting on and off since ERPC 4 weeks ago - or it is af and it will start again in a while. 
Who knows????

I'm sooooo disappointed if it isn't but I may well take this as CD1 anyway unless something happens to tell me it's definitely not. 

I am not amused!


----------



## mummylove

Im hoping to join u. I am about to ovulate got my pos opk today :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Your first AF will be very different then what your used to hun so its quite possible that was you AF FX for you!


----------



## Hanskiz

I really hope you're right. I have had a little bit more today but really nothing much. I can't believe it's not my af as the timing is too spot on. I feel a lot more 'normal' too, I have done for a few days and I had a feeling last week my body was 'gearing up' for something so it seemed so obvious that it was af yesterday, and now I'm not so sure. 
FX'd it is and I can start BDing next week. Oh how I want that bfp!!!


----------



## mememe123

Hanskiz- Mine was a day of spotting and 2 days of bleed. Then it was GONE!! i would call this your AF and CD1... if by chance it is not it never hurts to DTD anyway... :)


I made a new thread about OPK's I have them saved from my last preg for comparison. Check it out if interested. 


I will check in again tonight... What is everone doing today??
It is beautiful here... sun is out and the snow is almost all gone!! yahoo.. 
I am going to get my girlies ready for a lunch date with nanny and then a visit to Grammy and Grampies house for afternoon.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My cycle is driving me nutz this time around , I'm trying out new opks and thought i had a positive but after taking many more i noticed it wasn't positive. SO now i'm still waiting on my positive unless i don't get one but still see a temp shift in my chart


----------



## mememe123

Ruskiegirl said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> My hubby wants a 3d tv, so much so he is trying to convince me that our tv has developed a fault!
> 
> HEHE we bought ours from best buy they had the samsung on sale for 799 with 2 free pairs of glasses im not sure what they are running atm but thats the best place to buy a 3dtvClick to expand...

LOVE best buy.... We do not have one here... sweet deal..


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I would agree that you should consider if AF honestly and the first AF from everything I've read can be SO wacky.. either like super light or super heavy.. off and on. Mine was that way actually- 3 days of DOWNPOUR - then it like disappeared- then it came back like a regular AF- and now nothing.. today is cd5 for me and there is just the faintest of spotting. Either way you figure it- you probably should call that day cd1 .. if it's AF or even if it was for some reason the last of the mc (which I don't think but.... ) then some women say that the end would also be considered cd1 anyway. :hugs:

Ruskiegirl~ very weird about your + .. I've read that Lh can surge pretty high and then sort of settle back down some and you haven't yet ovulated & the real surge is yet to come. THAT is frustrating! Is your cycle usually 25 days??? Just looking @ your ticker... I almost always O'd on cd15 or 16.. I have 31 day cycles usually. Hopefully it will come soon!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> Hanskiz- Mine was a day of spotting and 2 days of bleed. Then it was GONE!! i would call this your AF and CD1... if by chance it is not it never hurts to DTD anyway... :)
> 
> 
> I made a new thread about OPK's I have them saved from my last preg for comparison. Check it out if interested.
> 
> 
> I will check in again tonight... What is everone doing today??
> It is beautiful here... sun is out and the snow is almost all gone!! yahoo..
> I am going to get my girlies ready for a lunch date with nanny and then a visit to Grammy and Grampies house for afternoon.

Your afternoon sounds lovely! :) Great way to spend the weekend! I am planning on going for a run & then doing some Chemistry homework (I'm back in school for nursing) ... 2 thumbs down! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My cycle ranges from 27 days to 30 days ,Seems like i ovulate anywhere from cd14 to cd18 , Usually i get my positive opks anywhere from cd12 to cd 15 , So hopefully ill get one today or in the next few days . It sucks tho cause BD might be out of the question :cry: Hubby has had a huge headache and toothache since last night


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ I would agree that you should consider if AF honestly and the first AF from everything I've read can be SO wacky.. either like super light or super heavy.. off and on. Mine was that way actually- 3 days of DOWNPOUR - then it like disappeared- then it came back like a regular AF- and now nothing.. today is cd5 for me and there is just the faintest of spotting. Either way you figure it- you probably should call that day cd1 .. if it's AF or even if it was for some reason the last of the mc (which I don't think but.... ) then some women say that the end would also be considered cd1 anyway. :hugs:

Yup I'm sticking with it being CD1 unless something else happens that proves it not to be. I have read so many conflicting views on the whole thing that I don't know what to think really, and it 'feels' like af even if there isn't much actual flow!!
I really hope I stop bleeding altogether soon though as we still haven't been able to DTD!!! 
Still got FX'd for that April bfp! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> My cycle ranges from 27 days to 30 days ,Seems like i ovulate anywhere from cd14 to cd18 , Usually i get my positive opks anywhere from cd12 to cd 15 , So hopefully ill get one today or in the next few days . It sucks tho cause BD might be out of the question :cry: Hubby has had a huge headache and toothache since last night

Oh no!!! So does he usually know when you get the + OPk's?? Could you try and convince him??


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz~ I would agree that you should consider if AF honestly and the first AF from everything I've read can be SO wacky.. either like super light or super heavy.. off and on. Mine was that way actually- 3 days of DOWNPOUR - then it like disappeared- then it came back like a regular AF- and now nothing.. today is cd5 for me and there is just the faintest of spotting. Either way you figure it- you probably should call that day cd1 .. if it's AF or even if it was for some reason the last of the mc (which I don't think but.... ) then some women say that the end would also be considered cd1 anyway. :hugs:
> 
> Yup I'm sticking with it being CD1 unless something else happens that proves it not to be. I have read so many conflicting views on the whole thing that I don't know what to think really, and it 'feels' like af even if there isn't much actual flow!!
> I really hope I stop bleeding altogether soon though as we still haven't been able to DTD!!!
> Still got FX'd for that April bfp! :flower:Click to expand...

FOR SURE! We could be preggo in just a couple of weeks!! :happydance: APRIL baby!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom

Dose him up on painkillers and seduce him!!! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom
> 
> Dose him up on painkillers and seduce him!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


bwahahahahahaha:haha: there ya go 

baby the heck out of him.. make him a sweet dinner and be all lovey! hopefully he will feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hanskiz said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom
> 
> Dose him up on painkillers and seduce him!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl: I like that idea , He seems to feel better today then he did last night so im gonna try my best ! Just took another opk its almost positive , Think i will go to the dollar store this morning and get some of their ovulation tests and use them with the other one :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom
> 
> Dose him up on painkillers and seduce him!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I like that idea , He seems to feel better today then he did last night so im gonna try my best ! Just took another opk its almost positive , Think i will go to the dollar store this morning and get some of their ovulation tests and use them with the other one :thumbup:Click to expand...

that's a good idea.. just to be sure. 

My DH LOVES to be babied when he's sick- its UNREAL! :haha: 

Good luck with it!!! :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

Hanskiz said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ya he knows when i ovulate , I'm hoping he feels better later today so we can DTD tonight and tom
> 
> Dose him up on painkillers and seduce him!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I 2nd this motion!!!!!!!
Seduce away!!!


----------



## mememe123

hollyw79 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz- Mine was a day of spotting and 2 days of bleed. Then it was GONE!! i would call this your AF and CD1... if by chance it is not it never hurts to DTD anyway... :)
> 
> 
> I made a new thread about OPK's I have them saved from my last preg for comparison. Check it out if interested.
> 
> 
> I will check in again tonight... What is everone doing today??
> It is beautiful here... sun is out and the snow is almost all gone!! yahoo..
> I am going to get my girlies ready for a lunch date with nanny and then a visit to Grammy and Grampies house for afternoon.
> 
> Your afternoon sounds lovely! :) Great way to spend the weekend! I am planning on going for a run & then doing some Chemistry homework (I'm back in school for nursing) ... 2 thumbs down! :haha:Click to expand...

2 thumbs uP!!! You are one busy lady!!!
I am debating on doing some more studies. Mine would be financial and business though. BLAH!!! It is all very intense and self taught. BORING!!! I was planning on this for my maternity leave (we get 1 year) but now i am thinking of still going for it anyway. 
How long until you are finished???


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz- Mine was a day of spotting and 2 days of bleed. Then it was GONE!! i would call this your AF and CD1... if by chance it is not it never hurts to DTD anyway... :)
> 
> 
> I made a new thread about OPK's I have them saved from my last preg for comparison. Check it out if interested.
> 
> 
> I will check in again tonight... What is everone doing today??
> It is beautiful here... sun is out and the snow is almost all gone!! yahoo..
> I am going to get my girlies ready for a lunch date with nanny and then a visit to Grammy and Grampies house for afternoon.
> 
> Your afternoon sounds lovely! :) Great way to spend the weekend! I am planning on going for a run & then doing some Chemistry homework (I'm back in school for nursing) ... 2 thumbs down! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 2 thumbs uP!!! You are one busy lady!!!
> I am debating on doing some more studies. Mine would be financial and business though. BLAH!!! It is all very intense and self taught. BORING!!! I was planning on this for my maternity leave (we get 1 year) but now i am thinking of still going for it anyway.
> How long until you are finished???Click to expand...

I have about 2 years left as I am only going part time.. I already have a full time job and an 8 year old to take care of... so I just chunk away @ it a little bit at a time.  

I'm in banking right now.. sort of financial/business and I HATE IT! :haha: You should definitely try and pursue it .. a little step @ a time will help get you there!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm a nurse Holly!
The hard work and time is worth it.... most days!!


----------



## WoodyA

So I'm back at the docs AGAIN tomorrow
Had blood drawn on Wednesday and the surgery rang me to say dr needed to see me about results.

Hubby is being sent away next week now :( gutted so I guess April and may ttc is well and truly out.
I had a good old cry about it all when he told me yesterday and he actually suggested leaving the RAF so he didn't have to go away all the time anymore!

I'm getting on and off cramping twinges and stabbing. Some days more cm. Headaches and so damn tired.
It's my first day back at work tomorrow so hopefully the real world will snap me back into sanity and stop obsessing about wanting to be pregnant before he goes away

Sigh


----------



## scsami

I'm in! Just got first AF post natural m/c. Wow! I was so impatient (and in the back of my mind, hoping that I'd get a BFP instead.) I'll be on vacation in the middle of the month, so I'm hoping that will help the time pass, and I test right when I get home. Crossing fingers and toes for everyone!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> So I'm back at the docs AGAIN tomorrow
> Had blood drawn on Wednesday and the surgery rang me to say dr needed to see me about results.
> 
> Hubby is being sent away next week now :( gutted so I guess April and may ttc is well and truly out.
> I had a good old cry about it all when he told me yesterday and he actually suggested leaving the RAF so he didn't have to go away all the time anymore!
> 
> I'm getting on and off cramping twinges and stabbing. Some days more cm. Headaches and so damn tired.
> It's my first day back at work tomorrow so hopefully the real world will snap me back into sanity and stop obsessing about wanting to be pregnant before he goes away
> 
> Sigh

That's cool that your a nurse! Its a HUGE change for me.. I hope I end up liking it! 

Gosh, that has to be soooo hard for your DH to be away- I go crazy not seeing my DH during the day. Maybe this month is the month anyway with some of your symptoms, FX'd! 

Work IS a good way to keep you busy and distracted. I hated going back but it helped me get back in the swing of things.


----------



## hollyw79

scsami said:


> I'm in! Just got first AF post natural m/c. Wow! I was so impatient (and in the back of my mind, hoping that I'd get a BFP instead.) I'll be on vacation in the middle of the month, so I'm hoping that will help the time pass, and I test right when I get home. Crossing fingers and toes for everyone!

I know what you mean.. honestly though~ in the scheme of things~ your body is better off that you waited @ a least a month! :hugs:

ahhh vacation- I need another one of those! want to trade??:haha:


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, just catchin up all on the news, I hope you are all doing ok today.
After a seriously stressfull weekend with the letter from hospital I got AF this morning. Its quite a killer too. :cry: On a positive note its 25 days since erpc so a potential that cycles are shorter now (were all over the place before pregnancy). Now in a panic as dont have my soy yet and def wanted to start it this cycle, where is the quickest place to get it????:shrug:

WoodyA, did they tell you anything over the phone? I hope all goes well for you.

How is everyone else is their cycle? Think we must be pretty close Hanskiz, BFP for April FX'd!!!:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Nah they never tell me anything over phone.
Turns out my thryroid is unstable again so I've had meds increased again


----------



## Hanskiz

Cornish said:


> How is everyone else is their cycle? Think we must be pretty close Hanskiz, BFP for April FX'd!!!:hugs:

Close indeed. I started on Saturday - 25 days post ERPC (spooky huh)!!
Hurray for af!
I must get a ticker so we can compare where we're all at. I'm going to assume this cycle is going to be 25 days and make sure I don't miss ov!!

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone else is their cycle? Think we must be pretty close Hanskiz, BFP for April FX'd!!!:hugs:
> 
> Close indeed. I started on Saturday - 25 days post ERPC (spooky huh)!!
> Hurray for af!
> I must get a ticker so we can compare where we're all at. I'm going to assume this cycle is going to be 25 days and make sure I don't miss ov!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooo thats a point, I think I put 28. Do you think I should put 25? Do you have soy?
:hugs: for you.
WoodyA does a thyroid problem affect your conception at all or just somehting to be watched? Hope you are ok.x


----------



## WoodyA

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone else is their cycle? Think we must be pretty close Hanskiz, BFP for April FX'd!!!:hugs:
> 
> Close indeed. I started on Saturday - 25 days post ERPC (spooky huh)!!
> Hurray for af!
> I must get a ticker so we can compare where we're all at. I'm going to assume this cycle is going to be 25 days and make sure I don't miss ov!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo thats a point, I think I put 28. Do you think I should put 25? Do you have soy?
> :hugs: for you.
> WoodyA does a thyroid problem affect your conception at all or just somehting to be watched? Hope you are ok.xClick to expand...


Well I did read that hypothyroidism can mean you don't ovulate at all but guess I dont have that problem seeing as I have conceived once. Always could be a factor though.
It's more important during pregnancy as the baby needs thyroxine for development and takes it from the mother so if I'm low the baby doesn't get enough either.

Im due at work at 13:30, I am dreading it, today feels like such an emotional day, my mum rang me earlier to ask if I was eating enough fruit (as they do!) and I started crying, I just started crying reading Cornish's journal and again I have just cried texting hubby that I feel emotional today. Madness!!


----------



## WoodyA

My hubby is amazing.....
He just replied I have those cry days too
Made me LOL
:D


----------



## WoodyA

Why do we do this to ourselves? Just tested and of course bfn! Well duh!


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone else is their cycle? Think we must be pretty close Hanskiz, BFP for April FX'd!!!:hugs:
> 
> Close indeed. I started on Saturday - 25 days post ERPC (spooky huh)!!
> Hurray for af!
> I must get a ticker so we can compare where we're all at. I'm going to assume this cycle is going to be 25 days and make sure I don't miss ov!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo thats a point, I think I put 28. Do you think I should put 25? Do you have soy?
> :hugs: for you.
> WoodyA does a thyroid problem affect your conception at all or just somehting to be watched? Hope you are ok.xClick to expand...

Cornish~ wanted to respond to you on here, did on my journal too.. but jic:


Soooo after A LOT of thought and prayer~ I decided to hold off on the Soy for this cycle. There are a few reasons why. First~ it's one thing I'm not 100% confident taking knowing that it can have a hormonal effect and could mess things up. I already ovulate on my own as it is so this scares me to read conflicting information. That's not the main reason- but just a background reason. One big reason is that my mc JUST happened and my body is still all over the place and I have no clue what to expect or how things will go. I don't want to wonder if something does go quirky if it's the soy or just a result of the mc. Also~ I already have a fertility appointment for April 4th and hoping to do an IUI and Clomid again in May.. so if I DID mess something up and it didn't work- I could prolong THAT from happening- something that I know already worked for us. So I am afraid to mess with it for that reason. Most importantly- I just keep going back to this feeling that I should hold off on it- and don't have that "peace" to start it right now. I am still doing everything else as far as the vitamins and royal jelly- just no soy for now. I don't have long to wait to go back to fertility assistance anyway~ so if after exhausting THAT route, I will entertain coming back to it.


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Why do we do this to ourselves? Just tested and of course bfn! Well duh!

:hugs: It's still super early my dear.. FX'd for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Cornish

Hey, thanks Holly, Im so impatient and probably asked you in about 4 threads -sorry! I completely understand why you are waiting, seems like a sensible option. Im still unsure, because my cycles were so irregular do you think I would benefit from Soy? From what Ive read it should make things more regular with regards to O.

Just wandering whether to run out and try to buy some for Wednesday!

FXd for you WoodyA, it is still early.x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

hope you're all doing well!!

afm: AF is gone ... she was short this cycle... 2 days of spotting and 3 days of actual AF... gonna start BDing tomorrow or the following day... FXd this is our month ladies!!! 

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Cornish said:


> Hey, thanks Holly, Im so impatient and probably asked you in about 4 threads -sorry! I completely understand why you are waiting, seems like a sensible option. Im still unsure, because my cycles were so irregular do you think I would benefit from Soy? From what Ive read it should make things more regular with regards to O.
> 
> Just wandering whether to run out and try to buy some for Wednesday!
> 
> FXd for you WoodyA, it is still early.x

I think it *could* be beneficial, yes. I am open to trying it- but the timing isn't right for me. It could do one of 2 things- either make it better or worse with your cycle. My biggest thing is that because I just had the mc- I didn't want something quirky happening or not to O at all and wonder if it was my body or the soy- plus my cycles are usually right as rain! :rain: 

I read a lot of good things about it- but also a few things that make me hesitate. Personally, JUST my opinion- I would wait until you have 1 more regular cycle before introducing something that can mess with your hormones this soon after a mc. That's just how I feel though- it wouldn't be the end of the world if you did try it though.. go with what your gut says! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> hope you're all doing well!!
> 
> afm: AF is gone ... she was short this cycle... 2 days of spotting and 3 days of actual AF... gonna start BDing tomorrow or the following day... FXd this is our month ladies!!!
> 
> :hug: :hugs:

Mine was about 4-5 days too, not super long :happydance:

Baby making here we come!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :wave:

I hope you're all good this evening? :flower:

Well my doubts about af are gone now - this is the real deal for sure!! I've never been so happy to be on my period!

I've decided to assume a 25 day cycle partly as it's logical and partly because it means ovulation is closer!! I'm still not testing till LO's birthday - which will be hard - but I've promised OH I won't do early testing so have to stick to it!!

Big :hugs: to everyone. Grateful as always for your support and advice. Thanks so much xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance: Yay Hanskiz for :witch: !!!! GL this cyle hun:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Why doesn't my ticker work??:wacko:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

IM back waiting on ovulation ! My tests have all been wrong ! Taken a different brand today and its not even close to positive :cry: So hopefully i just missed my surge or something


----------



## mememe123

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Why do we do this to ourselves? Just tested and of course bfn! Well duh!
> 
> :hugs: It's still super early my dear.. FX'd for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I always test early too... i have cheapies why not.. i I could find out today instead of tomorrow i want to KNOW>.. try again tomorrow FMU!!! 
I have always had faint lines on DPO 10... : )

How do I get your ticker?? i like that one. We should all have it!!! I like knowing where we are all at. 


*** notice my note below... It is time i get a ticker...hehe*****


----------



## ButterflyK

Hi I would like to join too. Really hoping that April is the month. Had a MMC May 2011 at 8 weeks along, haven't really tried since then but haven't been preventing either. Right now I am not temping or using OPK's just trying to to make sure we BD every 2-3 days and hoping we catch it. 

Currently on Vitrex to get my cycles back on schedule they use to come ever 28 days like clock work but since the MC it's anywere from 26-30 days usually 28-30 days so I don't know if they will get any more regular or not. 

Also talking Evening PrimeRose the 1st part of this cycle and then Flaxseed the 2nd half so 14 days with the PrimeRose. I haven't started asprin but I am thinking about it, also taking just a multi-vitamin, and Acai because I am trying to loss just a little weight (10lbs) and this is actually good for the eggs and PCOS which I don't have but found it interesting that it is great too take when trying to conceive. I don't know if we keep missing the egg or if his swimmers are just getting worse, but we aren't really trying trying at this point I just want to be taking anything natural that can help at all if it does happen.


----------



## ButterflyK

Sorry Ladies that May 2010. So it's been almost a year


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Why do we do this to ourselves? Just tested and of course bfn! Well duh!
> 
> :hugs: It's still super early my dear.. FX'd for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I always test early too... i have cheapies why not.. i I could find out today instead of tomorrow i want to KNOW>.. try again tomorrow FMU!!!
> I have always had faint lines on DPO 10... : )
> 
> How do I get your ticker?? i like that one. We should all have it!!! I like knowing where we are all at.
> 
> 
> *** notice my note below... It is time i get a ticker...hehe*****Click to expand...

Just click on mine.. then fill in your info.. it will you give you a code and then copy that.. go to USER CP on the top left- and add it into your signature! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> I hope you're all good this evening? :flower:
> 
> Well my doubts about af are gone now - this is the real deal for sure!! I've never been so happy to be on my period!
> 
> I've decided to assume a 25 day cycle partly as it's logical and partly because it means ovulation is closer!! I'm still not testing till LO's birthday - which will be hard - but I've promised OH I won't do early testing so have to stick to it!!
> 
> Big :hugs: to everyone. Grateful as always for your support and advice. Thanks so much xxxx

Awesome~ I am glad you are for sure! Let's get those BFP's! :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

ButterflyK said:


> Hi I would like to join too. Really hoping that April is the month. Had a MMC May 2011 at 8 weeks along, haven't really tried since then but haven't been preventing either. Right now I am not temping or using OPK's just trying to to make sure we BD every 2-3 days and hoping we catch it.
> 
> Currently on Vitrex to get my cycles back on schedule they use to come ever 28 days like clock work but since the MC it's anywere from 26-30 days usually 28-30 days so I don't know if they will get any more regular or not.
> 
> Also talking Evening PrimeRose the 1st part of this cycle and then Flaxseed the 2nd half so 14 days with the PrimeRose. I haven't started asprin but I am thinking about it, also taking just a multi-vitamin, and Acai because I am trying to loss just a little weight (10lbs) and this is actually good for the eggs and PCOS which I don't have but found it interesting that it is great too take when trying to conceive. I don't know if we keep missing the egg or if his swimmers are just getting worse, but we aren't really trying trying at this point I just want to be taking anything natural that can help at all if it does happen.

welcome :flower: Sounds like you have a great plan of action! is your DH taking anything too just in case to help on his end?? My DH takes a multi, zinc, folic acid, omega 3, Pycnogenol, and royal jelly. His numbers improved DRAMATICALLY after a few months.. not sure if the vitamins were the reason .. or the stopping of the beer that he had a couple of times of week, but it helped. 

Lots of dust for you! :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: ladies!

Ok think its about time I joined a thread to get a BFP!

A little bit about me..I'm 35, OH 40 in June, decided last October to try for a family. I quit smoking in the 1st November and stopped the BCP middle/end of October. Had a period November, used digital OPK (clear blue) in December and didn't get a smiley face for some reason and got my BFP on December the 27th two days after AF was due. It's all been a whirlwind to be honest as I didn't think I could have children (was with an ex for five years, he had four children. I was not on BCP for two years and nothing happened, we split and he gets a girl pregnant in three months :shrug:)

My cycles were obviously spot on whilst on the BCP, before going on the pill, periods were always very heavy but regular 29 day cycles. 

I think AF is arriving, brown spotting yesterday, NOTHING overnight and dull ache this morning so bring it on :witch:

A few questions if I may?

What do you count as your CD1, full flow or spotting or continuous bleed?
Do you count your ERPC as day one too?
UK ladies... Any recommendations for cheap reliable OPK and pregnancy tests from shops rather than net? Will do net if necessary, just have them delivered somewhere other than home lol

Anyway, :hugs: to all and lots of :dust: too :flower:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> A few questions if I may?
> 
> What do you count as your CD1, full flow or spotting or continuous bleed?
> Do you count your ERPC as day one too?
> UK ladies... Any recommendations for cheap reliable OPK and pregnancy tests from shops rather than net? Will do net if necessary, just have them delivered somewhere other than home lol
> 
> Anyway, :hugs: to all and lots of :dust: too :flower:
> 
> XxX

I'm no expert but I think that CD1 is first day of full flow. I have counted ERPC as day one. I don't know about OPK's - I've never used them. 

My af was due Christmas day too - I got my bfp two days before - had 'that feeling' and was proved right. 

FX'd for this month. :flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

Afternoon ladies :flower:

How is everyone? I'm loving that it is no longer cold - feeling really positive about spring conception now... bfp's roll up roll up!

AF in full effect now - super heavy and achey - just like normal. :thumbup:
Can't wait for it to finish so we can DTD again - it's been AGES!! 

Went for (what I hope will be) my last bloods today - hopefully know the results this evening. 

I hope you're all doing well?

:hugs:


----------



## katestar53

Hello everyone :happydance:

Hope you all ok? I mc on the 8th March, was my 1st time ttc but even though it was terrible I kbow that 1 in 4 pregnacies end in mc and am feeling really hopeful about getting pregnant again :flower:.

Good luck to you all and lets hope for a April :bfp:

Katexxxxxxx


----------



## WoodyA

I'm glad your feeling positive hanskiz! Weather is fab isn't it! Gl for those bloods!!

I'm stressed! Not only am I back at work and it's crazy! I looked up my thyroid bloods on computer and they are wacko!

Last weeks was 12.5 range is less than 5!!

It was 9 before I found out I was pregnant
6 before that without even taking my medication
And 14 at diagnosis!

I don't have a clue what's going on!
But I'm not convinced I'll carry to term anytime soon :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats good your being positive Han it makes all the difference in the world ! 
As for me opk was almost positive this morning so should be full blown positive this afternoon ! Finally its really late so hopefuly ive caught the end of my surge and not the begining otherwise it could be a long cycle


----------



## WoodyA

My opk was almost Possitive this morning too (I thought I was 10 dpo lol due to pain n fading opks- guessed end of surge!)

Who knows!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!! :flower:

Neversaynever, I count CD1 as full AF flow but I know that some ladies count spotting as CD1, I use to but as of this cycle, I count full flow as CD1.... I ordered my OPKs from Walmart. I hear a lot of ladies going to Amazon and getting theirs from there, I may do that next cycle. good luck!


Hanskiz, Im doing well thanks! oh I can't wait for Springtime too... can't say that we're there yet cuz we're expecting snow tomorrow in NY after being in the 70s last Friday.... go figure.... :shrug: LOL so is today CD1 for you? FXd that it's good new tonight from bloodwork. :hugs:


katestar53, welome, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 
glad that you're feeling hopeful about getting your bfp soon! :thumbup: FXd for you! :hugs:


WoodyA, sorry to hear about your bloods :hugs: 
don't really know anything about thyroid but Im pretty sure I'll be tested for that when we go see the FS next month if it's a bfn this cycle. :hugs: FXd you catch that surge!! :thumbup:


Ruskiegirl, good luck this afternoon testing... hope the line gets darker and you can get to :sex: :thumbup:

:hug:


:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Its positive !! Bottom one is the latest test !
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg


----------



## LiSa2010

ooooooh that's really dark!!! get to baby dancing!!! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Going to be baby dancing tonight before DH goes to work , hes about to hit the hay ill nab him later on before he wakes up for his shower lol!


----------



## Hanskiz

The hospital called and my bloods are at 13. Just goes to show that they don't have to be right down for af to show!! 
I can't seem to get a ticker - it just shows the text not the pretty picture (???) but I am now on CD4 so I'm thinking I'll ovulate middle of next week which I'm really excited about! It's really soon! 

I'm going to go and try and figure out a ticker now.....


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ticker is working !!!! Well now you know where your levels are at so thats a good thing , By the time you test again you shouldn't have any in your system and if you get a positive it means your preggo !


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ticker is working !!!! Well now you know where your levels are at so thats a good thing , By the time you test again you shouldn't have any in your system and if you get a positive it means your preggo !

Yeah I figure they'll be right down by the weekend - just hoping it doesn't mess up this cycle and stop my ovulating or something! I'll do an hpt on Saturday with fmu and make sure it's a negative then the baby making starts in earnest!! I'm hoping we manage at LEAST every other day next week - that should cover it!! 

I'm ridiculously excited now - I feel so good about being able to try again - just hope I catch soon, and that if I don't I won't be too bitter! :wacko:


----------



## LiSa2010

hey hanskiz: that's great news! so happy your numbers are almost there or there already if you have AF :thumbup: what ticker are you trying to get?


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks... Blood was taken this morning so I'm guessing it'll be a few days yet before it's right down. But af here for sure so maybe that will help. :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

i will post later afet kiddie sin bed... Playin with ticekr to see if it works... fx'd for my ticker


----------



## mememe123

@#^&&^$^%$(*&(*& (*^&I&^&<<<<................&U^%R%

try again later I guess.... LOL!!!!


----------



## mememe123

mememe123 said:


> @#^&&^$^%$(*&(*& (*^&I&^&<<<<................&U^%R%
> 
> try again later I guess.... LOL!!!!

Yahoo!!!!!!! Thanks Holly I got it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mememe123

Ruskiegirl said:


> Its positive !! Bottom one is the latest test !
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/OPK%20HPT/th_Photo-0018.jpg



Yahoo!!! I am hoping I am tomorrow!!!!!!! 

F X`d 4 u!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ! Im thinking tonight may be o night cause o pains are starting come on strong ( i get bad o pains most the time ) This time they arent as bad but i can feel em hehe
GL to you hun :dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies :flower:

Well af is still here with a vengeance!! I haven't had one this heavy since I was in my teens! I guess it's good though - means the new lining will be all lovely and fresh in time for implantation (if it happens this month). 

I'm beginning to really get my hopes up on the one hand whilst desperately trying to be realistic and sensible with the other. I know my chances of conceiving this month are not wonderful but I can't help thinking 'but what if I do'!!

I so want this now - I don't think I've ever wanted anything so much - and I was being very cool about it all but I'm starting to get really over excited now and I don't to in case it ends in disappointment. I keep telling myself I've only got a 25% chance and all of that stuff but it doesn't help. Please someone tell me I'm not losing the plot!! Is it normal to be so fixated? I've never done this before so I'm finding it all a bit weird and intense and I haven't even started BDing yet! 

Ho hum, I shall try and relax a bit and not get to stressed about it all. Just want a baby sooooo much! 

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! how is everyone? :hugs:

hanskiz: you sound like how i sounded when AF was here for me. AF was really heavy for me too but it's never been this heavy before. Im taking vitamins so maybe it is regulating my cycle... FXd this is your cycle. :thumbup: 

I feel the same, I want this so bad I can taste it. when we want something so bad we tend to go a little mad but it's normal. don't beat yourself up girl, anything is possible. we just have to stay positive, stay relaxed and focused, :sex: and it'll happen :winkwink:

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> I feel the same, I want this so bad I can taste it. when we want something so bad we tend to go a little mad but it's normal. don't beat yourself up girl, anything is possible. we just have to stay positive, stay relaxed and focused, :sex: and it'll happen :winkwink:
> 
> :hug: :hugs:

I can definitely taste it! 

Thanks for that. It's nice to know I'm not alone in being a bit crazy! :thumbup:
I keep telling myself it doesn't matter if it doesn't happen this month and it WILL happpen at some point, even if it's a little while etc etc but I still really really really really really want to be pregnant! (sigh)

:wacko::wacko:

Note to self: Chill the **** out. 

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

you're definitely no alone... I am right there with you! 

I tell myself that every single time AF arrives.... yea it'll happen, but I want it to happen RIGHT NOW!!!! :nope:

gonna steal your quote:
*Note to self: Chill the **** out.* lol

:hugs:


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hi all,
According to my chart I am now 4 DPO but I'm not convinced as I haven't had much in the way of EWCM at all and my temps are shooting up and down all the time (not like before m/c where I always had a nice pattern).
I'm not getting the low temps pre ov that I am used to.
Any ideas what could cause this?
Do I need to worry?
Might it just take a while for my system to settle?

:shrug:

A very confused
Phoenix

PS Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ My first AF was SUPER SUPER heavy too and I was like PUHLEASE stop after the 3rd day... terrible! BUT, like you said~ I also saw it as a good thing to be completely cleaned out and start fresh and maybe healthier for our new little beans to call home! I also totallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly and totalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly feel you on wanting this soooo bad. I am also trying to be cautiously optimistic and not expect it but hope for it @ the same time. 

LiSa2010~ Looks like our BD marathons are about to begin! :thumbup: I want it to happen YESTERDAY, not right now :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

PhoenixRising said:


> Hi all,
> According to my chart I am now 4 DPO but I'm not convinced as I haven't had much in the way of EWCM at all and my temps are shooting up and down all the time (not like before m/c where I always had a nice pattern).
> I'm not getting the low temps pre ov that I am used to.
> Any ideas what could cause this?
> Do I need to worry?
> Might it just take a while for my system to settle?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> A very confused
> Phoenix
> 
> PS Good Luck to everyone else!

I never had much EWCM honestly that I noticed- you may have it- but it may be so high up that you can't tell. I'm not sure why your temps and such are quirky- I would blame it completely on the miscarriage. I know it can take a few months for things to settle- frustrating isn't it?? I have NO clue what will happen this month myself. :shrug: Just HOPING it's similar! 

Hopefully regardless, you get that BFP! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> @#^&&^$^%$(*&(*& (*^&I&^&<<<<................&U^%R%
> 
> try again later I guess.... LOL!!!!
> 
> Yahoo!!!!!!! Thanks Holly I got it!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Glad you got it!! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

@ Holly, LOL ditto.. :rofl: LOL


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ My first AF was SUPER SUPER heavy too and I was like PUHLEASE stop after the 3rd day... terrible! BUT, like you said~ I also saw it as a good thing to be completely cleaned out and start fresh and maybe healthier for our new little beans to call home! I also totallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly and totalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly feel you on wanting this soooo bad. I am also trying to be cautiously optimistic and not expect it but hope for it @ the same time.

Cautiously optimistic is name of the game for sure. Cautious being the operative word!

How long did your af last for? I'm on day 5 and no sign of letting up yet! I think they're normally around 5 days total, two days heavy and three days light but to be honest I don't really know as I only had around 7 or 8 between LO and this last pregnancy and I wasn't really paying much attention to be honest!! 

I hope it stops soon so we can start BDing - at least I'll be actively TTC then rather than waiting and waiting. I've got a feeling this cycle might be a really short one so I'm hoping to cover my bases and start really soon incase I ovulate early. Don't know why I think that, just one of those weird 'gut' feelings. 

ANYWAY, ramble ramble.... FX'd it stops soon, FX'd for this month and FX'd for a sticky one. I'm going to run out of fingers! 

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Well after being so certain I had ovulated the weekend 12/13

I did an opk today and it was positive.......

Taking it all in my stride now! Guess I won't know what to expect until AF shows!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Well after being so certain I had ovulated the weekend 12/13
> 
> I did an opk today and it was positive.......
> 
> Taking it all in my stride now! Guess I won't know what to expect until AF shows!!

You know that OPKs pick up on hCG right? Have you done a HPT yet? You might be pregnant??!!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz hope your AF let's up soon.
Will you be temping/ using opks this cycle?

Fx you can bd soon!!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well after being so certain I had ovulated the weekend 12/13
> 
> I did an opk today and it was positive.......
> 
> Taking it all in my stride now! Guess I won't know what to expect until AF shows!!
> 
> You know that OPKs pick up on hCG right? Have you done a HPT yet? You might be pregnant??!!!!!Click to expand...

This was my first hopeful thought! Frer BFN booooooo!


----------



## LiSa2010

was thinking the same thing Hanskiz.....

WoodyA: I think you should test too. FXd for you!!

sending you lots of :dust: and baby glue of course!!! :hugs:


:hug:


----------



## LiSa2010

aww sorry it was a bfn... :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

LiSa2010 said:


> aww sorry it was a bfn... :hugs:

Its fine I know I'm not that lucky :D


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz hope your AF let's up soon.
> Will you be temping/ using opks this cycle?
> 
> Fx you can bd soon!!

Thanks. Me too!!!!

I'm not planning on temping or OPK's. I've never done either. 
This whole actively TTC is new to me if I'm honest. In the past me and OH just have to cuddle and I end up with a bfp! Obviously I'm hoping that's the case this time but very cautiously! 
I have tracked my CM in the past (mostly from a scientific point of view) so I'll be doing that this cycle. If it doesn't happen I may consider OPK's next month. I'll never temp - not got the patience for charting!! :wacko:


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Its fine I know I'm not that lucky :D

Not out - it's early early days.... You may still be that lucky!

FX'd for you!


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> aww sorry it was a bfn... :hugs:
> 
> Its fine I know I'm not that lucky :DClick to expand...

you're still not out tho..... it's still early, you could have implanted late that's why the bfn... FXd for you!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz hope your AF let's up soon.
> Will you be temping/ using opks this cycle?
> 
> Fx you can bd soon!!
> 
> Thanks. Me too!!!!
> 
> I'm not planning on temping or OPK's. I've never done either.
> This whole actively TTC is new to me if I'm honest. In the past me and OH just have to cuddle and I end up with a bfp! Obviously I'm hoping that's the case this time but very cautiously!
> I have tracked my CM in the past (mostly from a scientific point of view) so I'll be doing that this cycle. If it doesn't happen I may consider OPK's next month. I'll never temp - not got the patience for charting!! :wacko:Click to expand...


I don't ever intend on temping or charting either! 
My life doesn't run to a daily schedule as I work so many different shift patterns so it wouldn't be reliable anyway!
I have played with opks just out of curiosity but I find it hard to understand them! 
I think dtd every few days should be good enough!

I've kinda come to terms with not being pregnant now, and although i want it soooo badly I'm starting to realise its likely gonna happen one day so I should just stop stressing and enjoy what we have now!
We are going on an amazing holiday in June and we have a great life together.
When we finally do have a baby we will be in great financial shape for a young couple and I might not even need to go back to work. 
DH really wanted a baby before he is 30 which is next April so there was some pressure there but I guess it wont be the end of the world!

It wont harm to get my damn thyroid sorted out first either.

I'm feeling very positive today!!

(I'm still gonna be dtd like mad though just to be sure!!! He he)


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz~ My first AF was SUPER SUPER heavy too and I was like PUHLEASE stop after the 3rd day... terrible! BUT, like you said~ I also saw it as a good thing to be completely cleaned out and start fresh and maybe healthier for our new little beans to call home! I also totallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly and totalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly feel you on wanting this soooo bad. I am also trying to be cautiously optimistic and not expect it but hope for it @ the same time.
> 
> Cautiously optimistic is name of the game for sure. Cautious being the operative word!
> 
> How long did your af last for? I'm on day 5 and no sign of letting up yet! I think they're normally around 5 days total, two days heavy and three days light but to be honest I don't really know as I only had around 7 or 8 between LO and this last pregnancy and I wasn't really paying much attention to be honest!!
> 
> I hope it stops soon so we can start BDing - at least I'll be actively TTC then rather than waiting and waiting. I've got a feeling this cycle might be a really short one so I'm hoping to cover my bases and start really soon incase I ovulate early. Don't know why I think that, just one of those weird 'gut' feelings.
> 
> ANYWAY, ramble ramble.... FX'd it stops soon, FX'd for this month and FX'd for a sticky one. I'm going to run out of fingers!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

It lasted for 5 days... so about normal I'd say... but then again I did spot for 2 days before- so maybe a total of 7 which is slightly longer. For me- it just BOOM_ disappeared. Heavy one second and I thought i'd have a few more days to go~ but it actually just came to a complete halt! 
I have a feeling this will be a short cycle too.. usually I have 31 days between AF's and this last one happened 28 days to the dot after the d&c so it makes me feel like my cycle may be somewhat shortened. We'll see! 

You'll be back BD'ing soon!! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz hope your AF let's up soon.
> Will you be temping/ using opks this cycle?
> 
> Fx you can bd soon!!
> 
> Thanks. Me too!!!!
> 
> I'm not planning on temping or OPK's. I've never done either.
> This whole actively TTC is new to me if I'm honest. In the past me and OH just have to cuddle and I end up with a bfp! Obviously I'm hoping that's the case this time but very cautiously!
> I have tracked my CM in the past (mostly from a scientific point of view) so I'll be doing that this cycle. If it doesn't happen I may consider OPK's next month. I'll never temp - not got the patience for charting!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't ever intend on temping or charting either!
> My life doesn't run to a daily schedule as I work so many different shift patterns so it wouldn't be reliable anyway!
> I have played with opks just out of curiosity but I find it hard to understand them!
> I think dtd every few days should be good enough!
> 
> I've kinda come to terms with not being pregnant now, and although i want it soooo badly I'm starting to realise its likely gonna happen one day so I should just stop stressing and enjoy what we have now!
> We are going on an amazing holiday in June and we have a great life together.
> When we finally do have a baby we will be in great financial shape for a young couple and I might not even need to go back to work.
> DH really wanted a baby before he is 30 which is next April so there was some pressure there but I guess it wont be the end of the world!
> 
> It wont harm to get my damn thyroid sorted out first either.
> 
> I'm feeling very positive today!!
> 
> (I'm still gonna be dtd like mad though just to be sure!!! He he)Click to expand...

There is still for sure a chance my dear! :hugs: Being relaxed about it IS a great thing! I think if you are DTD really regularly- you'll be fine and eventually catch the egg! :thumbup: OPK's can be confusing at first- you could always get the digital ones if you are ever inclined which just give you a smiley face when you are- nothing to interpret- you get a smile= you're ovulating.. no smile- not ovulating.


----------



## WoodyA

Opks for dummies... I like it :D


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Opks for dummies... I like it :D

:rofl: I read your other post- you for sure have time my dear! get started! :sex:


----------



## mememe123

Hey girls... 

Woody-- + opk.. yahoo!! I think i may have ovulated later in the month last month as well after MC. 

Hans-- I am soo with you.. I actually realized while I was reading yours that I am so fixatd on getting preggo this month that I never even thought of the negative. I should stop thinking about it so much sometimes.Yeah right!!!


Holly and hans-- Boom and it was gone .. that was me too.. so heres hopin for you Hans..!!!!

So here is the Deal.... 
This AM I had a almost positive OPK.. Yahoo!! I have not DTD for a week. Willl do tonight... let the Marathon begin.. hehe... When do you all start BD arounf ovulation time.
My almost positive looked about how Ruskie girls top OPK did in her picture yesterday. 

I started thinking about my schedules for the past years and I discovered I have not had a regular cycle since 2007!!! What is with that!!! 

I fell preggo in 2007 had DD in 2008 and first AF had IUD placed which takes away period. Took that out in 2010 had one cycle and fell pregnant. MC Jan2011 and had first AF in march 10 2011. 
If I do not get preggo this month my next AF will be the first 2 in a row since 2007!!! I guess if I do not get preggo this month maybe it will eb a good thing to have my body get back to normal. 
Perhaps this is why I MC??? i will never know.. 

Ok talk to you all tonight again!! 
:)


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA said:


> Opks for dummies... I like it :D

Bahaha........


----------



## WoodyA

I just heard the best quote ever and thought I would share.....

Stress is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but doesn't get you anywhere.

I liked it :D


----------



## Lyo28

That is so true Woody, I like it!

I am a little puzzled. I am on day 8 amd still having spotting when I wipe. What the hell like? Now I am afraid to start bding tonight while I still have some spotting or is it safe to do it when it's just spotting. I am just so paranoid about everything now!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123~ January was the first month I REALLY used OPk's effectively.. I knew roughly when I would O (cd15 usually) so I started bd'ing daily starting on cd9- the reason I did is because I took Clomid and wasn't sure if it would change O- and it's better to have the sperm in there waiting since they can survive awhile then to BD too late- and we did until 1 day after O.. 9 days total it took! PHEW! :rofl: 

WoodyA~ I've heard that quote- LOVE it!!! 

Lyo28~ I wouldn't worry about continuing to BD honestly... how long ago was your mc??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So im sure ovulation was sometime this early morning ! Started having some ovulation spotting :yipee: ! On top of pain in my left side last night couldnt fall asleep for awhile


----------



## Lyo28

YAY Ruskie. 

Holly it was about 5 weeks ago. I know the first AF can be different but it seems a longgg time to be spotting. Maybe my hormones are still a little out of whack. I just worry that there is a chance of infection if there is any bleeding at all. I know I am a total freak!


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> So im sure ovulation was sometime this early morning ! Started having some ovulation spotting :yipee: ! On top of pain in my left side last night couldnt fall asleep for awhile

AWESOME! :happydance: It's GREAT when you actually know what's going on! Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> YAY Ruskie.
> 
> Holly it was about 5 weeks ago. I know the first AF can be different but it seems a longgg time to be spotting. Maybe my hormones are still a little out of whack. I just worry that there is a chance of infection if there is any bleeding at all. I know I am a total freak!

I Understand.. I think the bleeding is a hormonal thing more than anything else. If you had an infection- you'd probably know it because you'd be burning, itching, or just hurting. I had an infection after my d&c- and it felt like a slight burn- I knew something was off. it wasn't bad either... so I think you're ok! :hugs: I would say if the spotting is minor, and your DH doesn't mind- go for it!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

this is my first time doing opk so we'll see how that goes... I really cant do temping, tried it and it was too stressful... :nope:

opks for dummies, that's hilarious :rofl:

mememe: good luck sweety... +opk yahooo!!! :happydance:

love that quote, "Stress is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but doesn't get you anywhere." :thumbup: thanks for sharing!

lyo: dont' worry about freaking out, we were there once, we understand what you're going through.... hope you stop spotting soon... :hugs:

ruskie: :happydance: YaY!! for +opk :thumbup: FXd the :spermy: catches the egg... :thumbup: :happydance: :hugs:

holly: seems like you and hubby will be DTD on the same night we are.. :thumbup:

FXd we all catch that egg!!!


----------



## Cornish

Evening ladies, Ive just about caught up on the thread. Everyone seems to be having a really positive few days :thumbup: and Im shocked at how close a lot of us are to O!

Ive been off here a bit as trying to not stress out about appt on Friday, just want to get the all clear before I ramble on about an April bfp. I started soy yesterday in the hope that all is ok for this month. AF is hideous, very heavy, painful and just horrid! Keeping myself busy until this appt really. 

Good to hear lots are dtd and all FXd for lots of April bfp ladies.x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Cornish: 
that's true some of us will be Oing around the same time, FXd we all do :thumbup:

good luck at your appt on Friday :hugs: I wanted to try Soy this cycle but it didn't arrive in time for me to take it, so will think about taking it next cycle. wow it seems like a lot of us had or are having heavy AF this cycle.... hoping that's a good sign. Mine was the heaviest it's ever been. I was saying that it could be the vitamins Im taking that has helped regulate AF :thumbup:

:hug: to you!!!

FXd for all of our :bfp:s! :hugs:


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies little late but can I join xxx

This is my first cycle since ERPC and if everything goes back to norm should be ovulating at the weekend, trying the SMEP this mth didnt work last time I tried it the only thing that did was every day around OV, but thought as I'm not 100% when that's gonna be I would go with every other day xxx if I pick up where I left off should be due around 11th April

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Hanskiz

Afternoon ladies... :flower:

I went to the acupuncturist this morning which was nice and relaxing. I told her I'd got af and she said she would give me a nourishing treatment to set me up for this cycle. :thumbup:
She said the fact the my af came right on time was a really good sign as it means my body has healed well and is ready to try again! So although my hCG took forever to fall (and is probably still elevated) it's all looking really good for this month - just got to get to it!

I hope you're all well? 

Welcome back Lintu - you've been missed! 

FX'd for all of you and big :hugs: all round. x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 

Hanskiz, glad to hear your appt went well again! :thumbup:

Welcome Lintu! 

well it's cd8 for me and still have not DTD :nope: we missed on cd6, which was supposed to my first time DTD this cycle but hubby was too tired :dohh: so were supposed to DTD last night but this time I was too tired :dohh:. So now tonight is definitely the night :thumbup: wish me luck ladies!!! 


keeping everything crossed for all us! :thumbup:

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Can I join? Lost you girls! Glad everyone is doing well. Im CD 12 waiting on O to come tested with OPK and was postive yesterday! so guess im off to a good start! Hope all is well and sending lots of baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

CD 18 for me and still no temp rise . I HOPE i get one tommorow opk went neg this morning and cervix changed so i hope to be in the tww tommorow!


----------



## hollyw79

lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!! 

Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky. 

LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started! 

CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink: 

As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> CD 18 for me and still no temp rise . I HOPE i get one tommorow opk went neg this morning and cervix changed so i hope to be in the tww tommorow!

I give you A LOT of credit for temping and knowing how your cervix changes- I feel like I'm willing to do ANYTHING- try any supplement, etc.. but that I just don't do.. feels very complicated! I usually just wait for the OPK's to turn negative.. and keep watching them after just in case. Gotta love that 2ww wait too! :haha:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe ! I tried for years without doing anything until i had my MC last march . Then i found this site and started learning more and doing more to ttc.


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe ! I tried for years without doing anything until i had my MC last march . Then i found this site and started learning more and doing more to ttc.

Same here.. I thought I knew a lot- um- no I was actually CLUELESS. I am sooo glad I found this site bc I learned A TON!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya me also , And on top of learning i found great ladies who offer a ton of support and advice :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: I was CLUELESS myself. when I found this website I kept reading about temping, opk, tww...and was like WHAT?! :rofl: but I kept reading and as I read people were anwering questions that other people had posted, same questions I wanted answers too... I love BnB and all the ladies too!


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC, good luck! hope you catch the egg!!!


----------



## lintu

Been hanging on waiting for :witch: to clear off 8 days! Longest ever!!!!

Doing OPK since CD10 nothing so far, nothing new for me that one, CP was highish last night and temp dip this am, hoping that's going to start going up from tomorrow. Having a bit of reflexology starting next week, see if that helps :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.

So I tested CD 10 and was postive and did again yesterday was CD11 and was postive again! so I tested today and it slightly going away. so I was using digtial and so the lh surge was going away. I feel some slight cramping on and off on my left side. My Dh and I have been BD'd for the last 3 nights. I usually dont O til day 14 b/c I have 28 day cycles! so confused why im going early b/c today is only CD12 so does that mean that I will O today b/c its no longer positve after 2 postive days? Help! and I miscarried in Sept of last year so I have been waiting to get back on track for awhile now! My due date was this Sat. so its going to be a hard weekend! and my brothers wife had her baby on Monday we were pregnant together! so im staying postive thru postive OPK's. Lol. Good luck and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :)


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> CRC, good luck! hope you catch the egg!!!

Thank you so much!!!! I am trying to figure all this out and I just started tempting this month never have tried it before... what should the temp do before ovulation and after... so far they have been pretty study and low 97.0-98.0. I did OPK's started CD10 and was postive and CD11 was also and today CD12 was going down and negative. I do digital ones so that I can clearly see if its an LH surge or not. lol.... so would I ovulate today??? I tested CD10 at 8 at night. So Im just trying to figure out whats what! lol.... any help would be great! thanks! and good luck to you too! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.

Oh and I having been doing acupuncture the last 2 months and he has straightened me out! I am back to my normal cycle 7 days of af and 28 day cycle! and he makes me herbal mixtures to help too! I am due to go back on April 7th and he said we could working on trying to conceive! :) so im excited. My insurance doesnt cover it but its all worth the money each month! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

hey CRC - Thanks! same to you!
i would answer your opk question but this is my first time opking and don't really know the answer to your question... sorry :hugs: charting your temps will only tell you when O has occured. once you've had 3 straight high temps FF will say that you O on the last day of low temps... but FF will change it as it also goes by your CM (cervial mucus)... I don't temp just bcuz it stresses me out so i stopped... lol. Im only just starting to do opk and am finding it easy to read but Im pretty sure I will have questions myself soon lol.

do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG I just emailed someone about acupuncture... I am seriously considering it.

what herbal mixtures did he consider? Im really hoping my insurance covers it. I doubt it tho.


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.
> 
> So I tested CD 10 and was postive and did again yesterday was CD11 and was postive again! so I tested today and it slightly going away. so I was using digtial and so the lh surge was going away. I feel some slight cramping on and off on my left side. My Dh and I have been BD'd for the last 3 nights. I usually dont O til day 14 b/c I have 28 day cycles! so confused why im going early b/c today is only CD12 so does that mean that I will O today b/c its no longer positve after 2 postive days? Help! and I miscarried in Sept of last year so I have been waiting to get back on track for awhile now! My due date was this Sat. so its going to be a hard weekend! and my brothers wife had her baby on Monday we were pregnant together! so im staying postive thru postive OPK's. Lol. Good luck and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :)Click to expand...

I would say if your OPK's are getting lighter- its because you ARE ovulating or did and the egg is in your system right now floating around going to catch some :spermy: !! You can DEFINITELY O early OR late- it can change every month due to a variety of reasons.. so BD today AND tomorrow if you can just to cover your bases!!! I would also keep using OPK's just to make sure!! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> hey CRC - Thanks! same to you!
> i would answer your opk question but this is my first time opking and don't really know the answer to your question... sorry :hugs: charting your temps will only tell you when O has occured. once you've had 3 straight high temps FF will say that you O on the last day of low temps... but FF will change it as it also goes by your CM (cervial mucus)... I don't temp just bcuz it stresses me out so i stopped... lol. Im only just starting to do opk and am finding it easy to read but Im pretty sure I will have questions myself soon lol.
> 
> do you have a link to your chart?

yeah this charting is very confusing!! No I dont have a link to my charting.so if I ovulated today as the OPK's were postive the last 2 days then tom my temps should be higher? if so how many days should it stay up?? never knew making babies was so much work! :) one day it will all be worth it!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.
> 
> So I tested CD 10 and was postive and did again yesterday was CD11 and was postive again! so I tested today and it slightly going away. so I was using digtial and so the lh surge was going away. I feel some slight cramping on and off on my left side. My Dh and I have been BD'd for the last 3 nights. I usually dont O til day 14 b/c I have 28 day cycles! so confused why im going early b/c today is only CD12 so does that mean that I will O today b/c its no longer positve after 2 postive days? Help! and I miscarried in Sept of last year so I have been waiting to get back on track for awhile now! My due date was this Sat. so its going to be a hard weekend! and my brothers wife had her baby on Monday we were pregnant together! so im staying postive thru postive OPK's. Lol. Good luck and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would say if your OPK's are getting lighter- its because you ARE ovulating or did and the egg is in your system right now floating around going to catch some :spermy: !! You can DEFINITELY O early OR late- it can change every month due to a variety of reasons.. so BD today AND tomorrow if you can just to cover your bases!!! I would also keep using OPK's just to make sure!! :dust:Click to expand...

I did another OPK just a bit ago and its still going down! so thats a good thing! I def. caught my LH surge at the very begining on CD10 which I would of never tested that early before. So I will def BD tonite and tom. night to be safe! so what should my temps look like tom. morn. if i did O? thanks so much for the helpful info! where are you at in your cycle???? baby dust back at ya!!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.
> 
> So I tested CD 10 and was postive and did again yesterday was CD11 and was postive again! so I tested today and it slightly going away. so I was using digtial and so the lh surge was going away. I feel some slight cramping on and off on my left side. My Dh and I have been BD'd for the last 3 nights. I usually dont O til day 14 b/c I have 28 day cycles! so confused why im going early b/c today is only CD12 so does that mean that I will O today b/c its no longer positve after 2 postive days? Help! and I miscarried in Sept of last year so I have been waiting to get back on track for awhile now! My due date was this Sat. so its going to be a hard weekend! and my brothers wife had her baby on Monday we were pregnant together! so im staying postive thru postive OPK's. Lol. Good luck and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would say if your OPK's are getting lighter- its because you ARE ovulating or did and the egg is in your system right now floating around going to catch some :spermy: !! You can DEFINITELY O early OR late- it can change every month due to a variety of reasons.. so BD today AND tomorrow if you can just to cover your bases!!! I would also keep using OPK's just to make sure!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I did another OPK just a bit ago and its still going down! so thats a good thing! I def. caught my LH surge at the very begining on CD10 which I would of never tested that early before. So I will def BD tonite and tom. night to be safe! so what should my temps look like tom. morn. if i did O? thanks so much for the helpful info! where are you at in your cycle???? baby dust back at ya!!Click to expand...

awesome! that's the best you can do.. know when you O and :sex: :thumbup:

I'm in the same boat as Lisa~ I don't temp so I have no clue about that unfortunately :( I *think* they drop and then rise back up.. but don't quote me on that! 

I'm on cd9.. planning on starting to BD tonight until whenever I O.. no clue when that will be! The last times I DID track it before mc it was around cd15.. but I wanna be prepared in case I O early! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> lintu~ I've wondered where you've been! Glad you're here! :hugs: We are ALL due to O soon it seems!!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ how often are you going to the acupuncturist? I seriously need to look into that! I agree that it's a very, very good sign that you got AF on time! Mine did as well- although mine is SUPER quirky.
> 
> LiSa2010~ I Missed last night too :cry: I had that SLIGHT spotting and thought it'd be better to wait- TONIGHT IS FOR SURE!!! :thumbup: I don't know why but I feel like i am going to O sooner than cd15-16 this month. I need to get started!
> 
> CRC25~ you're closer to O than I am! lucky girl! :winkwink:
> 
> As for me- had that bout of bright red blood yesterday- WHAT THE HECK?!?!? UGH! So no :sex: last night but it appears to have disappeared just as quickly as it came- I am sure it was from my hard workout... so today ~ lighter workout and sex for sure! lol Last time we BD'd daily and I plan on doing that until after O has passed.
> 
> So I tested CD 10 and was postive and did again yesterday was CD11 and was postive again! so I tested today and it slightly going away. so I was using digtial and so the lh surge was going away. I feel some slight cramping on and off on my left side. My Dh and I have been BD'd for the last 3 nights. I usually dont O til day 14 b/c I have 28 day cycles! so confused why im going early b/c today is only CD12 so does that mean that I will O today b/c its no longer positve after 2 postive days? Help! and I miscarried in Sept of last year so I have been waiting to get back on track for awhile now! My due date was this Sat. so its going to be a hard weekend! and my brothers wife had her baby on Monday we were pregnant together! so im staying postive thru postive OPK's. Lol. Good luck and lots of Baby dust to you!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would say if your OPK's are getting lighter- its because you ARE ovulating or did and the egg is in your system right now floating around going to catch some :spermy: !! You can DEFINITELY O early OR late- it can change every month due to a variety of reasons.. so BD today AND tomorrow if you can just to cover your bases!!! I would also keep using OPK's just to make sure!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I did another OPK just a bit ago and its still going down! so thats a good thing! I def. caught my LH surge at the very begining on CD10 which I would of never tested that early before. So I will def BD tonite and tom. night to be safe! so what should my temps look like tom. morn. if i did O? thanks so much for the helpful info! where are you at in your cycle???? baby dust back at ya!!Click to expand...
> 
> awesome! that's the best you can do.. know when you O and :sex: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm in the same boat as Lisa~ I don't temp so I have no clue about that unfortunately :( I *think* they drop and then rise back up.. but don't quote me on that!
> 
> I'm on cd9.. planning on starting to BD tonight until whenever I O.. no clue when that will be! The last times I DID track it before mc it was around cd15.. but I wanna be prepared in case I O early! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Ok. I think im gonna give up the tempting! I dont need any extra stress! lol. K im off to meet the hubby:hugs: Good luck to you and Lisa! do you test w/ opk's?


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25~ Yup, I am a BIG fan of OPK's~ they for sure are what was key in helping me get preggo in Jan- short of sex :haha:

Enjoy your evening!!! :hugs:


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hey all,
I've been adjusted to 2 dpo now but am pretty confident its not going to happen for me this time - my temps were all over the place and hardly had any CM at all. Am definitely luteal phase now though - so am in tww but I as far as I am concerned I am waiting for af, not bfp :nope:
Fingers crossed for you all though - I really hope we get lots of happy news in the next month!
When are you all expecting to test?


----------



## WoodyA

So, if I am ovulating/just have (based on the opk on wed) we definitely missed it!
We dtd Wednesday night. 
But I was informed last night that the MIL is coming today until Sunday Grrrrrr!!!!
We spent all last night cleaning and sorting the house and she nit picks at everything and I just didn't wantnto give her the chance! So of course we were both too tired last night!

No bd for us until sunday night then DH goes away for 3 weeks!!

So best case scenario now.....

AF holds out until 11th April so by the time he gets home I'm CD 8
Early enough for early ovulation and gives us 3 weeks before he goes away AGAIN!!

Here's to a great weekend with the MIL!! Glad I'm working
Her bloody dog is a psycho too!


----------



## WoodyA

PhoenixRising said:


> Hey all,
> I've been adjusted to 2 dpo now but am pretty confident its not going to happen for me this time - my temps were all over the place and hardly had any CM at all. Am definitely luteal phase now though - so am in tww but I as far as I am concerned I am waiting for af, not bfp :nope:
> Fingers crossed for you all though - I really hope we get lots of happy news in the next month!
> When are you all expecting to test?

Did u opk or just chart temps?


----------



## hollyw79

PhoenixRising said:


> Hey all,
> I've been adjusted to 2 dpo now but am pretty confident its not going to happen for me this time - my temps were all over the place and hardly had any CM at all. Am definitely luteal phase now though - so am in tww but I as far as I am concerned I am waiting for af, not bfp :nope:
> Fingers crossed for you all though - I really hope we get lots of happy news in the next month!
> When are you all expecting to test?


Aww don't count yourself out my dear! I can't speak to temps bc I don't do that~ BUT the lack of CM means NOTHING .. trust me! I had like NOTHING in Jan and got preggo just fine! :thumbup: I am SURE (I've seen) other ladies can attest to that too! A lot of times you will have it but it's so far up and not gooping out.. you FOR SURE have a chance hun!!!! 

I know for myself, I am cd10- haven't O'd yet- hope I do!.. I don't think I did O last month after the mc.. so we'll see.. I am guessing I will test around 4/12-4/14 .. 

Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## PhoenixRising

WoodyA said:


> PhoenixRising said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> I've been adjusted to 2 dpo now but am pretty confident its not going to happen for me this time - my temps were all over the place and hardly had any CM at all. Am definitely luteal phase now though - so am in tww but I as far as I am concerned I am waiting for af, not bfp :nope:
> Fingers crossed for you all though - I really hope we get lots of happy news in the next month!
> When are you all expecting to test?
> 
> Did u opk or just chart temps?Click to expand...

I opk'd but I think I did it too late, not sure. 
I got a -ve on 22nd and I either ov 22-23rd according to temps.
Never done opks before so will start earlier next time around!!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> So, if I am ovulating/just have (based on the opk on wed) we definitely missed it!
> We dtd Wednesday night.
> But I was informed last night that the MIL is coming today until Sunday Grrrrrr!!!!
> We spent all last night cleaning and sorting the house and she nit picks at everything and I just didn't wantnto give her the chance! So of course we were both too tired last night!
> 
> No bd for us until sunday night then DH goes away for 3 weeks!!
> 
> So best case scenario now.....
> 
> AF holds out until 11th April so by the time he gets home I'm CD 8
> Early enough for early ovulation and gives us 3 weeks before he goes away AGAIN!!
> 
> Here's to a great weekend with the MIL!! Glad I'm working
> Her bloody dog is a psycho too!

When do you think you O'd??? 

Personally~ unless your MIL was sleeping in the same room~ I'd be going for it IMHO! :haha: NOTHING would stand in my way! :)


----------



## PhoenixRising

WoodyA said:


> So, if I am ovulating/just have (based on the opk on wed) we definitely missed it!
> We dtd Wednesday night.
> But I was informed last night that the MIL is coming today until Sunday Grrrrrr!!!!
> We spent all last night cleaning and sorting the house and she nit picks at everything and I just didn't wantnto give her the chance! So of course we were both too tired last night!
> 
> No bd for us until sunday night then DH goes away for 3 weeks!!
> 
> So best case scenario now.....
> 
> AF holds out until 11th April so by the time he gets home I'm CD 8
> Early enough for early ovulation and gives us 3 weeks before he goes away AGAIN!!
> 
> Here's to a great weekend with the MIL!! Glad I'm working
> Her bloody dog is a psycho too!

If your opk was +ve on Wednesday and you dtd Wednesday and you've ovulated between now and then surely that's the right time to dtd and you haven't missed it?! you want a day or two to get the little soldiers in place ready for when the egg is released so I think that's fine.
Good Luck

Hope the MIL weekend is not too bad!


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> So, if I am ovulating/just have (based on the opk on wed) we definitely missed it!
> We dtd Wednesday night.
> But I was informed last night that the MIL is coming today until Sunday Grrrrrr!!!!
> We spent all last night cleaning and sorting the house and she nit picks at everything and I just didn't wantnto give her the chance! So of course we were both too tired last night!
> 
> No bd for us until sunday night then DH goes away for 3 weeks!!
> 
> So best case scenario now.....
> 
> AF holds out until 11th April so by the time he gets home I'm CD 8
> Early enough for early ovulation and gives us 3 weeks before he goes away AGAIN!!
> 
> Here's to a great weekend with the MIL!! Glad I'm working
> Her bloody dog is a psycho too!
> 
> When do you think you O'd???
> 
> Personally~ unless your MIL was sleeping in the same room~ I'd be going for it IMHO! :haha: NOTHING would stand in my way! :)Click to expand...



Hehe!! We live in a military house and the Walls are paper thin!!
You can hear someone turning in bed in the next room!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA~ well, still... when she's :sleep: I'd STILL try! It's sooooo worth it especially since your time is limited! You can be quiet!!! Plus, you could look at it as a challenge! :happydance:


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA~ well, still... when she's :sleep: I'd STILL try! It's sooooo worth it especially since your time is limited! You can be quiet!!! Plus, you could look at it as a challenge! :happydance:

This is true, I'll try my best!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> WoodyA~ well, still... when she's :sleep: I'd STILL try! It's sooooo worth it especially since your time is limited! You can be quiet!!! Plus, you could look at it as a challenge! :happydance:
> 
> This is true, I'll try my best!!Click to expand...

I think you still have chance since you did test on wed..and BD so you should be good to go! good luck with your MIL. I have never had mine stay w/ me but it sure wouldnt fun, i know that. and I would BD with my hubby just to annoy her! lol.. Think positve and have a good weekend! :)


----------



## WoodyA

She's normally ok! 2nights is a long time though! And she does pick if the house is untidy or something out of place!! Annoying, her house is a dump compared to mine!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> She's normally ok! 2nights is a long time though! And she does pick if the house is untidy or something out of place!! Annoying, her house is a dump compared to mine!!

I know how that goes! mine mil buys me awful things and then comes over and says where is this and that, that I bought you :( Well hopefully she on her best behavior! my mom always tells me to kill her w/ kindness :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

woodA, I know exactly what you mean, good luck with MIL... lol hope you get to DTD. FXd for you!

PhoenixRising, you're not out until AF shows her face. stay positive. FXd for you too! :hugs:

holly, how did :sex: go last night?

crc, good luck sweety :hugs: FXd this is your cycle.

huge :hug: to everyone! enjoy your day!

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Well today was the day of my appt at the epu. Ive been told I had a partial hydatidiform mole pregnancy. This is shocking and horrible news. I honestly dont know what to think at the moment.

Basically it is where 2 sperm meet the egg at exactly the same millisecond, Ive seen the great sperm race and know that this is rare! So with 2 sperm and 1 egg there is too much dna, so baby can never survive. Everything carries on growing but quicker so symptoms are worse. This would probably explain why I was in maternity wear so early. The baby doesnt grow properly though which is why she died at 9 weeks.

Ive had my bloods taken today and been told that Ill be followed up by Charing Cross Hospital. They have to check my hcg levels are dropping so this will now be checked regulary. Any sign of levels going up mean that cells left from pregnancy have changed and turned into a form of cancer. This means chemo 

At the moment Im not allowed to get pregnant for at least 6 months (5 months left now), if levels fall slowly it will be a year, if I need chemo itll be a year after treatment.

Im so numb, all my plans and hopes have gone out of the window by what can only be described as a very rare and unlucky occurence.

I will carry on with my story but am going to steer clear of some forums that Ive been on regulary - I wish you ladies all the very best with your March and April BFPs and hope to be back with one myself in the summer.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So still no temp rise this morning Opk was finally negative ! My lower tummy is so sore feels like i worked out for hours not sure whats going on but i may be calling my doc to see whats ups :cry:


----------



## LiSa2010

Cornish said:


> Well today was the day of my appt at the epu. Ive been told I had a partial hydatidiform mole pregnancy. This is shocking and horrible news. I honestly dont know what to think at the moment.
> 
> Basically it is where 2 sperm meet the egg at exactly the same millisecond, Ive seen the great sperm race and know that this is rare! So with 2 sperm and 1 egg there is too much dna, so baby can never survive. Everything carries on growing but quicker so symptoms are worse. This would probably explain why I was in maternity wear so early. The baby doesnt grow properly though which is why she died at 9 weeks.
> 
> Ive had my bloods taken today and been told that Ill be followed up by Charing Cross Hospital. They have to check my hcg levels are dropping so this will now be checked regulary. Any sign of levels going up mean that cells left from pregnancy have changed and turned into a form of cancer. This means chemo
> 
> At the moment Im not allowed to get pregnant for at least 6 months (5 months left now), if levels fall slowly it will be a year, if I need chemo itll be a year after treatment.
> 
> Im so numb, all my plans and hopes have gone out of the window by what can only be described as a very rare and unlucky occurence.
> 
> I will carry on with my story but am going to steer clear of some forums that Ive been on regulary - I wish you ladies all the very best with your March and April BFPs and hope to be back with one myself in the summer.

Cornish, my heart goes out to you. I hope your hcg levels drop quickly so that you can have a quicker recovery and not deal with the possibility of Cancer. :hugs:

I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:

I pray that you have a speedy recovery :hugs:

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> So still no temp rise this morning Opk was finally negative ! My lower tummy is so sore feels like i worked out for hours not sure whats going on but i may be calling my doc to see whats ups :cry:

very weird.. that's frustrating... I wonder what's going on. :shrug: I hope it's just fertilization!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Cornish said:


> Well today was the day of my appt at the epu. Ive been told I had a partial hydatidiform mole pregnancy. This is shocking and horrible news. I honestly dont know what to think at the moment.
> 
> Basically it is where 2 sperm meet the egg at exactly the same millisecond, Ive seen the great sperm race and know that this is rare! So with 2 sperm and 1 egg there is too much dna, so baby can never survive. Everything carries on growing but quicker so symptoms are worse. This would probably explain why I was in maternity wear so early. The baby doesnt grow properly though which is why she died at 9 weeks.
> 
> Ive had my bloods taken today and been told that Ill be followed up by Charing Cross Hospital. They have to check my hcg levels are dropping so this will now be checked regulary. Any sign of levels going up mean that cells left from pregnancy have changed and turned into a form of cancer. This means chemo
> 
> At the moment Im not allowed to get pregnant for at least 6 months (5 months left now), if levels fall slowly it will be a year, if I need chemo itll be a year after treatment.
> 
> Im so numb, all my plans and hopes have gone out of the window by what can only be described as a very rare and unlucky occurence.
> 
> I will carry on with my story but am going to steer clear of some forums that Ive been on regulary - I wish you ladies all the very best with your March and April BFPs and hope to be back with one myself in the summer.

:hugs: hun , Hope you make a great recovery and that your hcg goes down hun praying for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I'm not really sure either hopefully i get a clear sign soon if not ill put it down to a non ovulatory cycle, I do plan on doing a hpt in about 10 days unless af comes on time


----------



## Hanskiz

Evening ladies. :flower:

How is everyone today? :thumbup: I hope?

I'm on day 7 of bleeding now - but it seems to be just spotting (thanks goodness) so I'm hoping to start BDing tomorrow!! It will be so good to actually start DOING something towards making a new baby rather than waiting around! 

How are all you ovulating/just ovulated ladies doing? Feeling positive for the 2ww; ready to start symptom spotting? I'm looking forward to joining you all soon....

I'm having a super early night tonight - need to catch up on some sleep as have had a rough couple of days (eye infection and heavy bleeding) and I feel like I've got the beginnings of a cold. I'm hoping to nip it in the bud as I don't want anything to jeopardize my chances this month! 

Keeping all those fingers and toes crossed! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I'm excited myself something feels good about this cycle even tho it has been confusing!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Evening ladies. :flower:
> 
> How is everyone today? :thumbup: I hope?
> 
> I'm on day 7 of bleeding now - but it seems to be just spotting (thanks goodness) so I'm hoping to start BDing tomorrow!! It will be so good to actually start DOING something towards making a new baby rather than waiting around!
> 
> How are all you ovulating/just ovulated ladies doing? Feeling positive for the 2ww; ready to start symptom spotting? I'm looking forward to joining you all soon....
> 
> I'm having a super early night tonight - need to catch up on some sleep as have had a rough couple of days (eye infection and heavy bleeding) and I feel like I've got the beginnings of a cold. I'm hoping to nip it in the bud as I don't want anything to jeopardize my chances this month!
> 
> Keeping all those fingers and toes crossed! :hugs:

I'm glad AF is easing up for you!! Time to start making a baby! :happydance: I know what you mean about actually "ACTIVELY" working to conceive! I'm on cd10- no O yet- and just started :sex: last night.. going to try and do nightly until 2 days after O.. whenever that will be. I feel like I am STILL clueless and just hoping that I will O when I always did before the mc. 

Definitely rest up .. maybe take a zinc supplement to help your immunity and/or some vitamin C? I know my DH and I both had the flu a few weeks ago- so I definitely wonder if it ruined our odds this month- BUT, you never know so I am going to keep attacking my DH until the fat lady sings:witch: However, I am, of course- going to hope and pray for a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> I'm excited myself something feels good about this cycle even tho it has been confusing!

Fx'd for you!!! :dust:


----------



## mememe123

Ruskiegirl said:


> So still no temp rise this morning Opk was finally negative ! My lower tummy is so sore feels like i worked out for hours not sure whats going on but i may be calling my doc to see whats ups :cry:



ME TOO!!! OMG I feel like my uterus is falling out!! 
I was still positive OPKs this am. 
?? I think it is Ovulation pain I guess....???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep most likely ovulation pain hun :thumbup: My opks went negative today . I usualy get bad ovulation pain and i dont have any tube blockage or any cysts so i guess its normal for me


----------



## mememe123

Cornish said:


> Well today was the day of my appt at the epu. Ive been told I had a partial hydatidiform mole pregnancy. This is shocking and horrible news. I honestly dont know what to think at the moment.
> 
> Basically it is where 2 sperm meet the egg at exactly the same millisecond, Ive seen the great sperm race and know that this is rare! So with 2 sperm and 1 egg there is too much dna, so baby can never survive. Everything carries on growing but quicker so symptoms are worse. This would probably explain why I was in maternity wear so early. The baby doesnt grow properly though which is why she died at 9 weeks.
> 
> Ive had my bloods taken today and been told that Ill be followed up by Charing Cross Hospital. They have to check my hcg levels are dropping so this will now be checked regulary. Any sign of levels going up mean that cells left from pregnancy have changed and turned into a form of cancer. This means chemo
> 
> At the moment Im not allowed to get pregnant for at least 6 months (5 months left now), if levels fall slowly it will be a year, if I need chemo itll be a year after treatment.
> 
> Im so numb, all my plans and hopes have gone out of the window by what can only be described as a very rare and unlucky occurence.
> 
> I will carry on with my story but am going to steer clear of some forums that Ive been on regulary - I wish you ladies all the very best with your March and April BFPs and hope to be back with one myself in the summer.




Oh my... HUgs to you... thoughts and whole heart is there for you as well. 
I will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## CRC25

Cornish said:


> Well today was the day of my appt at the epu. Ive been told I had a partial hydatidiform mole pregnancy. This is shocking and horrible news. I honestly dont know what to think at the moment.
> 
> Basically it is where 2 sperm meet the egg at exactly the same millisecond, Ive seen the great sperm race and know that this is rare! So with 2 sperm and 1 egg there is too much dna, so baby can never survive. Everything carries on growing but quicker so symptoms are worse. This would probably explain why I was in maternity wear so early. The baby doesnt grow properly though which is why she died at 9 weeks.
> 
> Ive had my bloods taken today and been told that Ill be followed up by Charing Cross Hospital. They have to check my hcg levels are dropping so this will now be checked regulary. Any sign of levels going up mean that cells left from pregnancy have changed and turned into a form of cancer. This means chemo
> 
> At the moment Im not allowed to get pregnant for at least 6 months (5 months left now), if levels fall slowly it will be a year, if I need chemo itll be a year after treatment.
> 
> Im so numb, all my plans and hopes have gone out of the window by what can only be described as a very rare and unlucky occurence.
> 
> I will carry on with my story but am going to steer clear of some forums that Ive been on regulary - I wish you ladies all the very best with your March and April BFPs and hope to be back with one myself in the summer.

I am thinking and praying of you! keep your head up and stay postive! get lots of rest! I am so sorry to hear of this but God has a plan for you and its just a blessing in disguise! stay strong and im praying for a quick recovery for you!:flower:


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> So still no temp rise this morning Opk was finally negative ! My lower tummy is so sore feels like i worked out for hours not sure whats going on but i may be calling my doc to see whats ups :cry:

Do you always do temps? i just started this month and im not sure what im really looking for. lol. im kinda just confusing myself! lol. I had 2 postive opks on cd10 and cd11 and yesterday was cd12 and my opk was negative! so guessing I ovulated yesterday! but what should my temps look like pre O and post O? when they say rising is it like a huge jump or is it slowly rise up? hopefully your soreness is a good thing! :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> Evening ladies. :flower:
> 
> How is everyone today? :thumbup: I hope?
> 
> I'm on day 7 of bleeding now - but it seems to be just spotting (thanks goodness) so I'm hoping to start BDing tomorrow!! It will be so good to actually start DOING something towards making a new baby rather than waiting around!
> 
> How are all you ovulating/just ovulated ladies doing? Feeling positive for the 2ww; ready to start symptom spotting? I'm looking forward to joining you all soon....
> 
> I'm having a super early night tonight - need to catch up on some sleep as have had a rough couple of days (eye infection and heavy bleeding) and I feel like I've got the beginnings of a cold. I'm hoping to nip it in the bud as I don't want anything to jeopardize my chances this month!
> 
> Keeping all those fingers and toes crossed! :hugs:

Glad to hear your bleeding is letting up! rest is the best drug for being under the weather! have a great weekend! and stay healthy!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ive been doing temps for a year now but some months i dint temp at all cause i was taking a break. Basicly what your looking for is 3 days of high temps from a low temp . Heres an example of a chart i found on ff hope it helps hun:hugs:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_chart132097-0.png


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ive been doing temps for a year now but some months i dint temp at all cause i was taking a break. Basicly what your looking for is 3 days of high temps from a low temp . Heres an example of a chart i found on ff hope it helps hun:hugs:
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_chart132097-0.png

So the three days of rising temps will come after O? thank you for a chart that is very helpful to see it that way!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Np hun !


----------



## mememe123

Anyone want a laugh?? Check out my Signature... I guess my sysmptoms are GAS on DPO1 >.. Funny hahhahaaha... good thing you are on the other end of a computer. 

I have not noticed this today either... hummm... maybe others did though... ROFL!!!


----------



## WoodyA

Ive been playing with ovulation calendars this morning,

Putting my lmp date as the date of my mc it predicted ovulation on the 14th march (which is when i thought I ov due to pain ewcm and opks fading out)

Putting the lmp as the date my hcg went back to normal gave me the 23rd march, which is the date I got my positive opk!!

It's weird how well it seems to have worked out using those dates!

Wonder which time was right!


----------



## CRC25

Im charting and ive never charted temps before....and today was 2dpo and my temp went up again! so im guessing thats good..... hopefully it goes up tom. too! does anyone know whats suppose to happen after the 3rd day rising temp? sorry im in Class Tempting 101.lol

WoodyA thats awesome that your dates worked out! isnt it nice to have something actually make sense! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies.. :flower:

I have a feeling I may be out for this month. :cry:
I've just been back to the EPU (again) as I noticed that the blood I lost this morning has a bit of a funny smell (TMI). The gave me a scan and I STILL have a bit of pregnancy tissue floating around in there. I have had yet more blood tests and they've taken a swab so hopefully I should know what's what by Monday. They can't operate in order to get it out as it's too small and the chances are it'll just come out in the next couple of days but it's a bit of a setback to my TTC plans! 
I think I may well have to wait another cycle until I try again as I don't want to take any risks with a new pregnancy. 
I'm gutted. :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies.. :flower:
> 
> I have a feeling I may be out for this month. :cry:
> I've just been back to the EPU (again) as I noticed that the blood I lost this morning has a bit of a funny smell (TMI). The gave me a scan and I STILL have a bit of pregnancy tissue floating around in there. I have had yet more blood tests and they've taken a swab so hopefully I should know what's what by Monday. They can't operate in order to get it out as it's too small and the chances are it'll just come out in the next couple of days but it's a bit of a setback to my TTC plans!
> I think I may well have to wait another cycle until I try again as I don't want to take any risks with a new pregnancy.
> I'm gutted. :cry:

dang :nope: I know that's frustrating. Are you sure you're going to be out though... like if you're getting AF and if it hopefully passes.. can't you possibly still O anyway and still conceive?? I would think it's still possible my dear!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Ive been playing with ovulation calendars this morning,
> 
> Putting my lmp date as the date of my mc it predicted ovulation on the 14th march (which is when i thought I ov due to pain ewcm and opks fading out)
> 
> Putting the lmp as the date my hcg went back to normal gave me the 23rd march, which is the date I got my positive opk!!
> 
> It's weird how well it seems to have worked out using those dates!
> 
> Wonder which time was right!

Weird!! Won't it be nice when things are 100% back to normal and you know with certainty? Hopefully you'll get a BFP!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Dang :nope: I know that's frustrating. Are you sure you're going to be out though... like if you're getting AF and if it hopefully passes.. can't you possibly still O anyway and still conceive?? I would think it's still possible my dear!

Possible yes.... Sensible??? 
I think I might just leave it a while. :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Dang :nope: I know that's frustrating. Are you sure you're going to be out though... like if you're getting AF and if it hopefully passes.. can't you possibly still O anyway and still conceive?? I would think it's still possible my dear!
> 
> Possible yes.... Sensible???
> I think I might just leave it a while. :wacko:Click to expand...


Well, just sort of leave it as an open possibility and hope for the best because you never know! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Well, just sort of leave it as an open possibility and hope for the best because you never know! :hugs:

Thanks. I'm feeling very p****d off about it all today. Isn't having a miscarriage sh***y enough without all this too? 
Anyway I can't DTD until bleeding stops and I know whether I have an infection; and that has been dealt with so even if I do ovulate this month I'll most likely miss it. Grrrr. 
Goodbye 2011 baby. :cry:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Theres always hope Hanskiz:hugs:
As for me still no temp rise im getting mighty angry with this cycle :cry: I had some Af cramps last night tho when i went to bed and im not completly sure what the heck was going on no blood no extra cm just really bad cramps .


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hey Ladies...I think I am ready to start trying again, or at least I will be ok with a positive pregnancy test. I had a MC/D&C in Oct., pregnant again Dec after 1 cycle, MC/D&C end of January, have had two normal AF cycles now...HCG levels are finally back to 0 after 8 weeks...so medically and I think emotionally too I feel ready. :) 

CRC-you were asking about temping. As long as your temperatures stay above you base-temp. you should be fine. The two times that I was temping and got pregnant, I had a few spikes in my temperature-like going as high as 37.8. My baseline temp I think was like 36.2, so if it would drop below or at that, you may want to prepare yourself for AF if it keeps going up or stays above baseline, that's great! :) 

Hanskiz-I am sorry you are having a bad day. After my D&C I was going in weekly to get blood drawn until my HCG levels were back below 5. I felt like everytime it back that it wasn't, was another day I couldn't move on! I was very frustrated, and it sounds like you are feeling that way too! And you are right...the emotions go well beyond the actual loss! *hugs to you*


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Hey Ladies...I think I am ready to start trying again, or at least I will be ok with a positive pregnancy test. I had a MC/D&C in Oct., pregnant again Dec after 1 cycle, MC/D&C end of January, have had two normal AF cycles now...HCG levels are finally back to 0 after 8 weeks...so medically and I think emotionally too I feel ready. :)
> 
> CRC-you were asking about temping. As long as your temperatures stay above you base-temp. you should be fine. The two times that I was temping and got pregnant, I had a few spikes in my temperature-like going as high as 37.8. My baseline temp I think was like 36.2, so if it would drop below or at that, you may want to prepare yourself for AF if it keeps going up or stays above baseline, that's great! :)
> 
> Hanskiz-I am sorry you are having a bad day. After my D&C I was going in weekly to get blood drawn until my HCG levels were back below 5. I felt like everytime it back that it wasn't, was another day I couldn't move on! I was very frustrated, and it sounds like you are feeling that way too! And you are right...the emotions go well beyond the actual loss! *hugs to you*

Sorry for you losses! :( stay postive! thank you for your information! thats very helpful. I keep reading online and trying to understand tempting. very confusing! but so far my temps are staying up! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

dimplesmagee said:


> Hanskiz-I am sorry you are having a bad day. After my D&C I was going in weekly to get blood drawn until my HCG levels were back below 5. I felt like everytime it back that it wasn't, was another day I couldn't move on! I was very frustrated, and it sounds like you are feeling that way too! And you are right...the emotions go well beyond the actual loss! *hugs to you*

That is EXACTLY how I feel! I too have been having bloods done weekly and every time I felt like it was two steps back. This feels like three! 
It sounds like you have had a really rough time :hugs: 
Glad you're feeling up to TTC - good to look to the future.


----------



## Hanskiz

...... what with all these trips to the hospital I must have got much fitter, I've cycled there four times in the last two weeks and it must be at least a 10 mile round trip!! :wacko:


----------



## CRC25

Im 2dpo and I have lots of cm... Usually I dont O til day 14 but according to the OPK I O'd on day 12... and didnt have lots of cm but now I do. Man our bodies are sooo confusing!!! and I have been tempting as well and I have had a rise in temps for the last 2 days fingers crossed that it keeps rising! :) Hope everyone has a blessed weekend :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all. :flower:

Feeling a bit better this morning - actually that's a lie I feel awful as have eye infection and splitting headache - but I feel better about the possibility of TTC this month!!
I can't believe how close some of you are getting now. Roll on those bfp's! 
I'm hoping the EPU will call today with my blood results but I have a feeling I may have to wait until tomorrow. Grrr.

Anyway, wishing you all a big GOOD LUCK and those of you who are testing in the next few days be sure to let us know as soon as you do!! 

:hugs:


----------



## katestar53

mememe123 said:


> Anyone want a laugh?? Check out my Signature... I guess my sysmptoms are GAS on DPO1 >.. Funny hahhahaaha... good thing you are on the other end of a computer.
> 
> I have not noticed this today either... hummm... maybe others did though... ROFL!!!

Funny you should say that, I definatly had the windy pops on 1DPO!


----------



## Hanskiz

katestar53 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want a laugh?? Check out my Signature... I guess my sysmptoms are GAS on DPO1 >.. Funny hahhahaaha... good thing you are on the other end of a computer.
> 
> I have not noticed this today either... hummm... maybe others did though... ROFL!!!
> 
> Funny you should say that, I definatly had the windy pops on 1DPO!Click to expand...

I shall be looking forward to this particular symptom!! :haha:


----------



## mummylove

Im really hoping to get a april bfp really want that feeling to be pregnant again


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm feeling like AF is on the way, due wed according to the date I mc, but getting niggly cramps which is usual for me a week before she shows, also getting a wet feeling and sometimes sure it's gonna be there when I check!

Needed her to hold off a bit while hubby goes away! Grr!


----------



## ButterflyK

Well I'm on cd 12 and I'm not using opk but the last 12 hours I have had that pain in my right ovary like I'm ovulating or going too. Does anyone know how soon the egg release after you get those pains. We bd Friday so today we will be bd later and if you go by the 14 day rule I'm due to ovulate on Tuesday. 

Anyone any thoughts? Also how many times do you usually bd?


----------



## Neversaynever

Boo hoo I'm out for April :cry:

We are going away on a long haul flight middle of April and OH doesn't want to risk me being pregnant as I'd only be four weeks and he's not comfortable with it due to first tri risk. I actually am fine with it to be honest although it means we won't get our 2011 baby. 

Good luck to everyone else though :dust:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

There's no risk with flying, they just say it's better in 2nd tri as you dont have as many symptoms which could be a nightmare on the plane


----------



## Ruskiegirl

cd 21 for me huge dip this morning NO rise i'm getting so upset with this cycle :cry:


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Boo hoo I'm out for April :cry:
> 
> We are going away on a long haul flight middle of April and OH doesn't want to risk me being pregnant as I'd only be four weeks and he's not comfortable with it due to first tri risk. I actually am fine with it to be honest although it means we won't get our 2011 baby.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though :dust:
> 
> XxX

I had no idea that there was any risk at all for flying in first trimester?? Will you be trying in May instead? 

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> There's no risk with flying, they just say it's better in 2nd tri as you dont have as many symptoms which could be a nightmare on the plane

We looked in to all this when I was pregnant as we wanted to go away for our last holiday before the baby came. Originally we wanted to go away in February but found that due to the pressure and length of flight, it was a risk to the baby so changed it to April when I would have been 21 weeks :cry:



Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Boo hoo I'm out for April :cry:
> 
> We are going away on a long haul flight middle of April and OH doesn't want to risk me being pregnant as I'd only be four weeks and he's not comfortable with it due to first tri risk. I actually am fine with it to be honest although it means we won't get our 2011 baby.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though :dust:
> 
> XxX
> 
> I had no idea that there was any risk at all for flying in first trimester?? Will you be trying in May instead?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm going to do more research I think, I really would like to be trying.

We went for a walk this afternoon and this is always the best time for us to have a decent conversation with out being distracted. I asked OH how he felt about trying this month and he mentioned the flight (off to Las Vegas) which I understand and he doesn't want to know when I'm ovulating when TTC. I think that's fair enough, less pressure for him.
I'm glad we talked, after going through a MC, you have to be open and honest with each other.
So Hanskiz yes...deffo be trying in May :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> I'm going to do more research I think, I really would like to be trying.
> 
> We went for a walk this afternoon and this is always the best time for us to have a decent conversation with out being distracted. I asked OH how he felt about trying this month and he mentioned the flight (off to Las Vegas) which I understand and he doesn't want to know when I'm ovulating when TTC. I think that's fair enough, less pressure for him.
> I'm glad we talked, after going through a MC, you have to be open and honest with each other.
> So Hanskiz yes...deffo be trying in May :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

You have to do whatever you BOTH feel comfortable with. Sounds like you guys are doing that! 
You'll have a ball in Las Vegas!! x


----------



## Neversaynever

Just looked at flying whilst pregnant and there's not really any risk. Just tell you to move about, drink plenty which is normal advice really. I'd be due AF the day we fly back so if we did go ahead it would be VERY early days.

Who knows eh?! 

This will be our fourth time in Vegas in the last three years...love it!

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Just looked at flying whilst pregnant and there's not really any risk. Just tell you to move about, drink plenty which is normal advice really. I'd be due AF the day we fly back so if we did go ahead it would be VERY early days.
> 
> Who knows eh?!
> 
> This will be our fourth time in Vegas in the last three years...love it!
> 
> XxX

So you might not even have got a bfp by the time you fly home? Most people don't know that they're pregnant until after that and if the risk is basically non existent - I'd go for it. If OH isn't happy about it though.... Do what you think is best. 
I'd have gone for it completely unaware that there was any potential risk! 
No fun having morning sickness on a long haul flight mind!!


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Just looked at flying whilst pregnant and there's not really any risk. Just tell you to move about, drink plenty which is normal advice really. I'd be due AF the day we fly back so if we did go ahead it would be VERY early days.
> 
> Who knows eh?!
> 
> This will be our fourth time in Vegas in the last three years...love it!
> 
> XxX

Same number of times in Vegas recently as us! The last time we got married though!
Giving it a miss this time and gonna do NYC!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just looked at flying whilst pregnant and there's not really any risk. Just tell you to move about, drink plenty which is normal advice really. I'd be due AF the day we fly back so if we did go ahead it would be VERY early days.
> 
> Who knows eh?!
> 
> This will be our fourth time in Vegas in the last three years...love it!
> 
> XxX
> 
> So you might not even have got a bfp by the time you fly home? Most people don't know that they're pregnant until after that and if the risk is basically non existent - I'd go for it. If OH isn't happy about it though.... Do what you think is best.
> I'd have gone for it completely unaware that there was any potential risk!
> No fun having morning sickness on a long haul flight mind!!Click to expand...

I have a feeling he'll want to :sex: before we go away and if it happens it happens (please please please :haha:) DIdn't have morning sickness till 6 weeks so if it happens again, I'd be testing when I got home if AF hadn't arrived if that makes sense? :hugs:



WoodyA said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Just looked at flying whilst pregnant and there's not really any risk. Just tell you to move about, drink plenty which is normal advice really. I'd be due AF the day we fly back so if we did go ahead it would be VERY early days.
> 
> Who knows eh?!
> 
> This will be our fourth time in Vegas in the last three years...love it!
> 
> XxX
> 
> Same number of times in Vegas recently as us! The last time we got married though!
> Giving it a miss this time and gonna do NYC!Click to expand...

Well we were going to get married this time as I'd have been pregnant but we've decided not to. OH has been married before and swore he'd never get married again. I on the other hand swore I'd never get married unless I had children and I never wanted children :blush: 
Can't beat the place...we love it there :happydance:

XxX


----------



## mememe123

ButterflyK said:


> Well I'm on cd 12 and I'm not using opk but the last 12 hours I have had that pain in my right ovary like I'm ovulating or going too. Does anyone know how soon the egg release after you get those pains. We bd Friday so today we will be bd later and if you go by the 14 day rule I'm due to ovulate on Tuesday.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? Also how many times do you usually bd?



Not sure what should be done but this month I had positive on cd13/14 and we BD 3 times in that time... 

Last pregger we bd 2x and caught the egg. I always bd the day of positive and day after at the very least.

oh and my pain on one side or other usually comes quite close to positive opk.


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm starting to cramp more, they feel just like they did when I was pg but I know it's AF coming, how cruel our bodies are!


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> Well I'm starting to cramp more, they feel just like they did when I was pg but I know it's AF coming, how cruel our bodies are!

I had cramping two days before AF came and I stupidly hoped that I was pregnant. I didn't even have a heavy period after all which surprised me too. :hugs: it's a sign all is good and your body is ready to become pregnant again. 

XxX


----------



## mememe123

My sniffer is working overtime girls!!! 
My first sign of preggo is smell!!!... perhaps this is in my head this time bc I am still early from test day... but I will take any good sign!!! 

I blamed my husband of touching the milk container after he had a cigarette this am. He looked at me and said "you can smell that?? you are for sure knocked up"... even he knows my symptoms now... ROFL!!! 
PS I hate the smell of cigarette!!! I smoked for years socially and have now been off them for 6 months. 

Cheerio girls!!!


----------



## CRC25

Im 4dpo and my temps keep rising! so guess I O'd..... so now the 2 ww!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yay!! I've just got my peak on my clearblue fertility monitor this morning that Im about to ovulate, all the other signs aswell. Fingers crossed that I'll conceive again this cycle and get a BFP in April. Need to BD tonight as that when I conceived the last time the night of when I got the peak. Good luck everyone x


----------



## WoodyA

Gl to everyone!!
Some good things happening!
My hubby is going away tomorrow but should be back on the 12th which is brilliant news!

In getting twinges/pulling in my uterus and I was very bloated last night and am a bit today.
I know it's daft but I kinda feel I'm pg (I had this last time despite bfns and it turned out I was)
Hubby has like a 6th sense n he says he will let me know when to test! (he was right before too, lol)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL Ladies :dust:
I finally ovulated im so happy now i can relax and enjoy the tww !


----------



## WoodyA

Good luck ladies in the tww!!!


----------



## mememe123

The TWW sucks!! 
But i am glad I have all of you to go though it with.


----------



## mememe123

So I was thinking... I tend to lose track of where people are in cycles. 
Can we start a list ... copy paste and add your name .. would CD1 be a good way?? 

I used to go on a Weight watchers Forum and we did this to keep track of everyone. Just an idea.... : )


mememe123- CD1-March10


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
Great idea hun!


----------



## WoodyA

WoodyA Cd1 march 2


----------



## lintu

Lintu CD1 - March 12

i have full on ferns today, whoo hoo so excited


----------



## Neversaynever

Wooooo hoooo we are back in the running :happydance:

Been on another walk tonight and we've decided to go for it!! So chuffed :happydance:

Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd

So happy!!

XxX


----------



## Dew

Hi I am new here. TTC again for baby #1 after MC in Feb. CD 1 March 9th (AF normally shows up on 26th day of cycle) so AF due date April 3. Having been pregnant once I know what are probably symptoms of pregnancy for me. Considering that, I don't think I have chance this cycle. My boobs are not sore, just experiencing random radiation/shooting/poking pain on side of breasts and have had flu like symptoms which I now believe are actually my allergies kicking in for Spring season.
Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## lintu

Hi Dew, welcome huni :hugs: sorry for your loss


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Welcome Dew sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

Keep adding girls ... Look how close some of us are.... 


mememe123- CD1-March10 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
Dew-


----------



## mememe123

Dew said:


> Hi I am new here. TTC again for baby #1 after MC in Feb. CD 1 March 9th (AF normally shows up on 26th day of cycle) so AF due date April 3. Having been pregnant once I know what are probably symptoms of pregnancy for me. Considering that, I don't think I have chance this cycle. My boobs are not sore, just experiencing random radiation/shooting/poking pain on side of breasts and have had flu like symptoms which I now believe are actually my allergies kicking in for Spring season.
> Good luck to you all!!!



Welcome!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i had another positive opk today after them being negative for 3 days called my doc and waiting on a call back to see what might be going on


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! you're all sounding so positive, love it!

Im on cd12 and think I will be Oing sometime in the next day or two, hopefully!

lisa2010, CD1 = March 17

when are you all testing? I think I will test on April 11/12. 

:hugs:


----------



## mememe123

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i had another positive opk today after them being negative for 3 days called my doc and waiting on a call back to see what might be going on

hummm............. in the meantime Do That Deed!!! Maybe this is how twins are concieved!!! ???!!!!???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mememe123 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well i had another positive opk today after them being negative for 3 days called my doc and waiting on a call back to see what might be going on
> 
> hummm............. in the meantime Do That Deed!!! Maybe this is how twins are concieved!!! ???!!!!???Click to expand...

Hehe hubby has to work tonight so no bd , If i wasnt eating i would most defo get him in the shower lol!


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i had another positive opk today after them being negative for 3 days called my doc and waiting on a call back to see what might be going on

The same thing happened to me! Would love to know what your doctor says!!


----------



## Dew

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well i had another positive opk today after them being negative for 3 days called my doc and waiting on a call back to see what might be going on

Once I get a smiley on Clear Blue Digital OPK, I stop testing so I don't really know what happens to my LH levels afterwards and a positive on OPK also correlates well with ovulation pain and fertile CM. 
Would like to know what your doctor has to say about it...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ill let you ladies know soon as i get a call back , Doc had to run and deliver some babies so it may not be untill wensday . The nurse said she was gonna ask another doc if one was avaliable :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

I really need AF (or BFP) to show soon while hubby is away so we can ttc before he goes again in may!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 Same as you Lisa! :)

I talked to my OH about ttc again. He feels that I am not emotionally ready. After a long talk, he said that we are not going to actively TTC but he doesn't think we need to abstain from sex around the time of OV. So, (TMI) we will continue to use the "pull-out" method I guess. I Ov'd yesterday and we :sex: 3x yesterday!!! (he pulled out) but so much for not TTC. haha.


----------



## NatashaZ

I am starting to lose hope... but count me in, I guess I'll try again next month.

No ovulation... no period... nothing. I am so discouraged.


----------



## CRC25

My CD1 was March 13 and Im currently Cd16 and according to opk's I O'd on March 24th so I am currently 4dpo. Good Luck to all you ladies and lots of baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> So I was thinking... I tend to lose track of where people are in cycles.
> Can we start a list ... copy paste and add your name .. would CD1 be a good way??
> 
> I used to go on a Weight watchers Forum and we did this to keep track of everyone. Just an idea.... : )
> 
> 
> mememe123- CD1-March10

CRC25- CD1 March13


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! how is everyone?
dimples, how long are your cycles? mine are anywhere from 25-28 days, depending on when I O. 

ruskie, very interesting, would love to know what doc says. 

woody, hope its a bfp instead of the witch. 

hello to everyone!

cd13 for me and i really thought that i was going to O today but I got a faint positive on my opk.... gonna test again at 2pm and then again at 7pm. have been DTD, wish me luck :thumbup:

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## Neversaynever

Nothing new going on with me right now, getting a cold an feeling rubbish but ok apart from that :)

Hello everyone else...anyone heard from Holly or Hanskiz??

XxX


----------



## mememe123

Update:::


mememe123- CD1-March10 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
Dew- 
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly- 
Hanskinz-


----------



## LiSa2010

holly is on a mini vaca.... lucky her!
not sure about Hanskiz... hope she's okay... :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

PS... what is a twinge?? Tha tis my symptom of the day... I have a dagger in left side feeling in my side is that a twinge??? 

Twinge... HA!!! I wish I had a Twinge.. I can barley stand straight it hurts so bad. A twing they call it... HA.. funny "man" must have called it that!!!!! 

PS This symptom ticker thing I have is this symptoms of not being preggo or NOT being preggo???


----------



## Neversaynever

LiSa2010 said:


> holly is on a mini vaca.... lucky her!
> not sure about Hanskiz... hope she's okay... :hugs:

Thanks hun! 

Well I'll be the last to test out of the list, hope you don't all leave me in here on this thread on my own :haha:

Love, :hugs: and :dust: to all :flower:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

No real changes with me either!
I'm wondering when/ if I should test

AF due tomorrow if cd1 counted as mc

AF 4 days late from the first time I thought I ovulated

AF due in 8 days from the second time I thought I ovulated!!

Lol!


----------



## Neversaynever

mememe123 said:


> PS... what is a twinge?? Tha tis my symptom of the day... I have a dagger in left side feeling in my side is that a twinge???
> 
> Twinge... HA!!! I wish I had a Twinge.. I can barley stand straight it hurts so bad. A twing they call it... HA.. funny "man" must have called it that!!!!!
> 
> PS This symptom ticker thing I have is this symptoms of not being preggo or NOT being preggo???

Ha ha you made me laugh...sorry :haha:
I have NO idea, I thought they were early pregnancy symptoms?! I know I had no symptoms apart from my cup of tea tasted crap but I blamed that on the OH :haha:
Fingers x'd your getting your BFP :)
XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> No real changes with me either!
> I'm wondering when/ if I should test
> 
> AF due tomorrow if cd1 counted as mc
> 
> AF 4 days late from the first time I thought I ovulated
> 
> AF due in 8 days from the second time I thought I ovulated!!
> 
> Lol!

If you can hold back I'd test in eight/nine days. I tested before my AF was due after counting ERPC as CD1 hoping I was pregnant but was bitterly disappointed. 

Bought some more OPK's today so I can test twice a day and hopefully see a positive!

Hugs hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

I'm gonna wait until after 6th April!

Last time I conceived around CD 21

Which is the same day I got my positive opk this time

So I guess that would make me only 6dpo anyway.....



But of course I'm still wanting AF to come aswell if no bfp while DH away!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my tummy feels extremely sore this morning !!! Like i've been working out :shrug: Last time i had this i was pregnant [-o&lt;


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well my tummy feels extremely sore this morning !!! Like i've been working out :shrug: Last time i had this i was pregnant [-o&lt;

Ooo! How many dpo are you???


----------



## LiSa2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well my tummy feels extremely sore this morning !!! Like i've been working out :shrug: Last time i had this i was pregnant [-o&lt;

great symptom... FXd this is your month!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I'm only 2 dpo that i know of! Still early but hoping its a great sign


----------



## mememe123

Neversaynever said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> holly is on a mini vaca.... lucky her!
> not sure about Hanskiz... hope she's okay... :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun!
> 
> Well I'll be the last to test out of the list, hope you don't all leave me in here on this thread on my own :haha:
> 
> Love, :hugs: and :dust: to all :flower:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

We will neverleaveyounever... neversaynever!!


----------



## mememe123

LiSa2010 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> Well my tummy feels extremely sore this morning !!! Like i've been working out :shrug: Last time i had this i was pregnant [-o&lt;
> 
> great symptom... FXd this is your month!Click to expand...

F'xd for you!!!


----------



## mememe123

Neversaynever said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> PS... what is a twinge?? Tha tis my symptom of the day... I have a dagger in left side feeling in my side is that a twinge???
> 
> Twinge... HA!!! I wish I had a Twinge.. I can barley stand straight it hurts so bad. A twing they call it... HA.. funny "man" must have called it that!!!!!
> 
> PS This symptom ticker thing I have is this symptoms of not being preggo or NOT being preggo???
> 
> Ha ha you made me laugh...sorry :haha:
> I have NO idea, I thought they were early pregnancy symptoms?! I know I had no symptoms apart from my cup of tea tasted crap but I blamed that on the OH :haha:
> Fingers x'd your getting your BFP :)
> XxXClick to expand...



Glad to give a good laugh!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all. :flower:

I'm back!! I'm fine I was just working late last night and then my laptop battery had died! 
To add to list.... CD1 March 19th

Nothing to report really. I'm stiiiiiiillllllll bleeding - a tiny bit though so hopefully the end??? I mean it has been five weeks now! By my calculations my hCG should be getting really near to normal now so I'm still optimistic I'll ovulate this month. I think it'll probably be at the weekend or close to it though so probably need to adjust my ticker. 
I have been getting more cm and it's beginning to take on that fertile look!! FX'd I stop bleeding before I ovulate - in normal circumstances we'd just go ahead and DTD but I'm concerned about infection. Any thoughts on that??

Hope all you ladies are good? I've been reading through and it seems like we're mostly playing the waiting to ovulate/waiting to test game! :wacko:

:hugs: to all. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Glad the :witch: is on her way our Hanskiz thats great !!! You should ovulate this cycle FX for you :dust:


----------



## mememe123

mememe123- CD1-March10 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
Dew- 
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly- 
Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th


----------



## CRC25

Nothing new going on with me either! I am 5dpo and feeling fine. Been tracking my temps this time around and they have been staying high above the baseline! Ive been keeping busy so I dont try to make symptoms up! lol.... Glad to hear everyone is doing good! :)


----------



## mememe123

CRC25 said:


> Nothing new going on with me either! I am 5dpo and feeling fine. Been tracking my temps this time around and they have been staying high above the baseline! Ive been keeping busy so I dont try to make symptoms up! lol.... Glad to hear everyone is doing good! :)[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I cant get it out of my head all the symptoms... all of mine are sooo much like af every month I never know except for the boobs.


----------



## WoodyA

I didn't get sore boobs last time
In fact the only thing I got really was frequent urination and thrush!
Oh n the cramping/twinges


----------



## Sanona2

Hello Ladies!!!
Thought id pop in and join the thread!

Im ttc #1 im currently 9dpo and not many symptoms as the last pregnancy. I've been having stomach aches on and off, i had a nose bleed today, no boob pain at all, i had a gurgling feeling in my back yesterday and something like a muscle spasm to in my back, which is weird b/c ive have the gurgling feeling before but it was in my stomach. and the back pain is new.

:af: is due April 4th I've already tested and what do you know :bfn: NOT suprised though. I will not test again until April 1st! Not really feeling it this cycle, but if it happens it happens.

This will be my last month of ttc, im in dire need of a break!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm at work on a night shift and am soooo thirsty, my lips are bone dry, can't seem to quench it!!


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing new going on with me either! I am 5dpo and feeling fine. Been tracking my temps this time around and they have been staying high above the baseline! Ive been keeping busy so I dont try to make symptoms up! lol.... Glad to hear everyone is doing good! :)[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I cant get it out of my head all the symptoms... all of mine are sooo much like af every month I never know except for the boobs.
> 
> Oh my gosh that was me last month! I was feeling real tired and ended up getting sick and its hard not to think about all the symptoms when you are trying so hard to conceive! and as for the symptoms mine are the same. I always just assume its AF coming! :( I dont really have any symptoms yet, Kinda emotional today but other than that havent noticed anything else.Click to expand...


----------



## Dew

mememe123 said:


> mememe123- CD1-March10
> Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
> WoodyA Cd1 march 2
> Lintu CD1 - March 12
> Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
> Dew-
> dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17
> lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
> CRC25- CD1 March13
> Holly-
> Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th

I mentioned in my first post, cd1 is March 9, please add, thanks so much!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies,

I just got AF yesterday (3/29) and I would love to join the group. I'm in a bit of a funk and you all have such great energy! This is my very first post, so here goes:

DH and I lost a pregnancy in late Oct. and HCG levels finally went back to 0 in Dec. Since then, I have been keeping track of my cycles and we actually started TTC this month. We have 2 sweet little boys, and pregnancy has never been an issue, until the MC. I'd love to have a girl this time, and we actually tried to time it, but alas, no pregnancy. Now, due to a perfect storm of circumstances, I'm really hoping we can make it happen this month. Is anyone else trying for a specific gender? What I've read is that it can actually make it harder to conceive, so maybe it's a mistake to even try... I always used to feel so confident in my fertility (that sounds weird now that I'm reading it) but my confidence levels are down the drain after the past few months. Now, I've got to get to bed, but I'll keep checking in, hoping that you all get your BFPs and send some of that luck my way.


----------



## Lyo28

I can't remember if I joined this group. CD 1 for me was march 16th. I am not on day 15 and noticed ecwm yesterday and this morning and got my positive opk this morning. I am going ot check the opk another few times today and tomorrow to make sure it fades. 

I BD CD 7,9,12,14 and will bd tonight and tomorrow night and myabe Friday morning as DH is away this weekend so thank god I got my pos opk now. 

I have also been temping but dunno how accurate I am. 

Temps started off at 36.20 ish for a few days then dropped to about 35.99-36.06 the last 5 or so days. I seem to have a problem in that I set my alarm for about half 5 in the morning to take my temp but I always seem to wake up a few times in the hour or two before that so I am not getting my temp after 3-4 hours of unbroken sleep. Don't know how much of a difference it makes. 

Anyway sorry for the essay- best of luck to all you ladies.


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies,

Feeling a bit low today as had some awful news from a friend yesterday. 
Still bleeding and not much else to report. I'm just hoping the bleeding stops so I can catch ovulation (if it even happens). Not really 'feeling it' this month and am quite tempted to wait until next month now. :cry:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!

welcome newbies! 

Im on cd14. Ive only been getting faint positives on my opks. Ive also been having lots of EWCM and cramps. I had a question. do we O the last day of EWCM or the day after?

hope everyone is doing well!

:hug:


----------



## LiSa2010

sorry you're feeling down hanskiz :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> mememe123- CD1-March10
> Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
> WoodyA Cd1 march 2
> Lintu CD1 - March 12
> Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
> Dew-
> dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17
> lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
> CRC25- CD1 March13
> Holly
> Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th


Holly- cd1 March 16 :thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> welcome newbies!
> 
> Im on cd14. Ive only been getting faint positives on my opks. Ive also been having lots of EWCM and cramps. I had a question. do we O the last day of EWCM or the day after?
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> :hug:

Morning! :) I think you O the day after... that is what I've noticed- I actually have less now that I got a + OPK.. so I haven't quite ovulated yet .. today most likely.. but I noticed the ewcm eased up some last night and this morning! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hi everyone! I got my + OPK last night :happydance: We've DTD cd12,13,14.. today is cd15 and we will for sure do tonight and maybe tomorrow too! :happydance: Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Feeling a bit low today as had some awful news from a friend yesterday.
> Still bleeding and not much else to report. I'm just hoping the bleeding stops so I can catch ovulation (if it even happens). Not really 'feeling it' this month and am quite tempted to wait until next month now. :cry:

You can very well still ovulate my dear. Don't be discouraged!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> I had a question. do we O the last day of EWCM or the day after?:hug:

I think (but am no expert) that EWCM dries up pretty sharpish after ovulation so you would ovulate on the last day you have it (probably). 
Going on when I got pregnant with this loss - I had EWCM for at least 4-5 days and the day we DTD was the last one of those - it was beginning to disappear (we weren't trying). To be honest I thought it had stopped and I wouldn't get pregnant! I now wonder if we DTD after ovulation and the reason I miscarried was because the egg was a bit past it's best when it was fertilised?? As I understand it, it is better to fertilise the egg immediately. Hence DTD in the run up to ovulation. It's all mighty confusing! :wacko:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my + OPK last night :happydance: We've DTD cd12,13,14.. today is cd15 and we will for sure do tonight and maybe tomorrow too! :happydance: Wish me luck ladies!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
FX'd for you!!!


----------



## mememe123

mememe123- CD1-March10 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
Dew- cd1 is March 9
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
CRC25- CD1 March13
LittleBird- CD1 march 29
Lyo28- CD1 march16

Welcome LittleBird!!!--- yes I have tried this... ttc a boy. i think it worked last time but I mc... It is easier to ttc a boy than a girl with timing... now I just bd when I get positive opk... because i know it worked to get preggo last time + it would be better chance for a boy I guess. Either way I dont care anymore I jsut want a snuggly squishy baby... either one will be fine. : ) it is a nice idea though if possible. 

Hanskiz-- :) 

Lisa2010--???? what is EWCM

Lyo- i dont know anything about temping sorry : (


----------



## mememe123

Fix and in order!!!!!!!!!!!

WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
Dew- cd1 is March 9
mememe123- CD1-March10 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly-cd1 March 16 
Lyo28- CD1 march16
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th 
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
LittleBird- CD1 march 29


Holly-- baby dust!!! 

Ewcm??? E?W? CM<- i know this part... : )


----------



## Hanskiz

So I'm thinking about getting some OPK's. Despite reading everyone's posts on them I still don't really understand how they work!! :wacko:
Does the LH surge happen a couple of days before ov - so when you get a + it gives you a few days to get down to it??? Or do you have to just DTD right away??? 

I'm due to ov at the weekend - going by cycle length etc. If I bought some OPK's today how likely would I be to get a + right now? Also when they go - does that mean you have ovulated and it's all over?

Me and OH STILL haven't DTD as I'm still bleeding and I thought I might have an infection last week (although now seriously considering just ignoring that) but we will at the weekend if I think I ov as we'd like to give it a chance this month even though we'll not really start TTC proper til next month now because of the bleeding. 

I thought if I got some OPK's then at least we'd know and could give it a proper go.... I'm very confused. :wacko: I don't even know if I want to get pregnant again at the moment. Well obviously I do but I'm worried because I'm not fully recovered that I'm taking an unecessary risk by DTD at all. 
Please help!!! :wacko:


----------



## mememe123

Ok .. i like this symptom ticker thing... it gives me good laughs each day... yesterday twinges.. today Vivid dreams... YahoO!!! I hope they are rated "adult only" type dreams.. heheh... >:)


----------



## LiSa2010

mememe LOL it's Egg White Cervical Mucus :rofl: I was stumpped when I first saw it too... lol


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies, you're right it is all confusing... :rofl:


----------



## LiSa2010

hollyw79 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my + OPK last night :happydance: We've DTD cd12,13,14.. today is cd15 and we will for sure do tonight and maybe tomorrow too! :happydance: Wish me luck ladies!!!

:wohoo: FXd your eggy gets caught. :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> So I'm thinking about getting some OPK's. Despite reading everyone's posts on them I still don't really understand how they work!! :wacko:
> Does the LH surge happen a couple of days before ov - so when you get a + it gives you a few days to get down to it??? Or do you have to just DTD right away???
> 
> I'm due to ov at the weekend - going by cycle length etc. If I bought some OPK's today how likely would I be to get a + right now? Also when they go - does that mean you have ovulated and it's all over?
> 
> Me and OH STILL haven't DTD as I'm still bleeding and I thought I might have an infection last week (although now seriously considering just ignoring that) but we will at the weekend if I think I ov as we'd like to give it a chance this month even though we'll not really start TTC proper til next month now because of the bleeding.
> 
> I thought if I got some OPK's then at least we'd know and could give it a proper go.... I'm very confused. :wacko: I don't even know if I want to get pregnant again at the moment. Well obviously I do but I'm worried because I'm not fully recovered that I'm taking an unecessary risk by DTD at all.
> Please help!!! :wacko:

from what I've read, we have to DTD the day of +opk and the next 2 or 3 days.... I've just started so not sure how much help I can be... would love to know what the other ladies have to say. :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

Im 6dpo and I had a dream last night that I was in the hospital and I had been pregnant and I was holding my baby! it was really weird! what exactly does the word VIVID mean? I saw on Mememe123's ticker said it was a sign of pregnancy! lol..... wishful thinking! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> from what I've read, we have to DTD the day of +opk and the next 2 or 3 days.... I've just started so not sure how much help I can be... would love to know what the other ladies have to say. :hugs:

Ok... well I've ordered some to arrive tomorrow (at vast expense - probably should have just gone to pharmacy). I shall start testing tomorrow - obviously the urge to POAS will be too great to resist!! I'm really buying them for next month but might see if I get any result this cycle. I'm intrigued. I've also bought myself a whole load of pregnacare conception vitamins. I'm all set!! I might be out for April but May bfp here I come!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

vivid means clear, realistic

found this online:
*Vivid dreams are dreams that you remember as if it just happened. Typically, The most vivid dreams are the ones you have right before waking. Although, sometimes if a dream has very significant relevance to something important in your Life, you can experience it early on in dream state and still have vivid memories of it upon waking.*


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> vivid means clear, realistic
> 
> found this online:
> *Vivid dreams are dreams that you remember as if it just happened. Typically, The most vivid dreams are the ones you have right before waking. Although, sometimes if a dream has very significant relevance to something important in your Life, you can experience it early on in dream state and still have vivid memories of it upon waking.*

Wow, thank you! It was weird this morning it was like it just happened and when I woke up it was all gone, but I do remember it like it just happened. Thanks again for the info. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> Ok... well I've ordered some to arrive tomorrow (at vast expense - probably should have just gone to pharmacy). I shall start testing tomorrow - obviously the urge to POAS will be too great to resist!! I'm really buying them for next month but might see if I get any result this cycle. I'm intrigued. I've also bought myself a whole load of pregnacare conception vitamins. I'm all set!! I might be out for April but May bfp here I come!! :hugs:

I know, i remember when I first got my OPKs I wanted to test right then and there :rofl: no harm in trying out your OPKs :thumbup: I've heard that one of the key elements in TTC is to get your body ready for baby and vitamins are the way to go... glad you picked some up, when are you going to start taking them? :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> Fix and in order!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WoodyA Cd1 march 2
> Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
> Dew- cd1 is March 9
> mememe123- CD1-March10
> Lintu CD1 - March 12
> CRC25- CD1 March13
> Holly-cd1 March 16
> Lyo28- CD1 march16
> dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17
> lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
> Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th
> Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
> LittleBird- CD1 march 29
> 
> 
> Holly-- baby dust!!!
> 
> Ewcm??? E?W? CM<- i know this part... : )

I thought that stood for Egg White, describing the consistency. Maybe?


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> So I'm thinking about getting some OPK's. Despite reading everyone's posts on them I still don't really understand how they work!! :wacko:
> Does the LH surge happen a couple of days before ov - so when you get a + it gives you a few days to get down to it??? Or do you have to just DTD right away???
> 
> I'm due to ov at the weekend - going by cycle length etc. If I bought some OPK's today how likely would I be to get a + right now? Also when they go - does that mean you have ovulated and it's all over?
> 
> Me and OH STILL haven't DTD as I'm still bleeding and I thought I might have an infection last week (although now seriously considering just ignoring that) but we will at the weekend if I think I ov as we'd like to give it a chance this month even though we'll not really start TTC proper til next month now because of the bleeding.
> 
> I thought if I got some OPK's then at least we'd know and could give it a proper go.... I'm very confused. :wacko: I don't even know if I want to get pregnant again at the moment. Well obviously I do but I'm worried because I'm not fully recovered that I'm taking an unecessary risk by DTD at all.
> Please help!!! :wacko:

We used the OPK last month, so I did a little reading up on the subject. Here's a good FAQ: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html. It says you ovulate 12-36 hours after getting the positive test. (Test line darker than control line.) Now, we were not successful last time around, but I don't blame that on the OPK. :) Still planning on getting some for this cycle.


----------



## LittleBird

Do you all have a good site for ordering stuff? Trying to figure out where I'll get the "tools of the trade", my local grocery store has pregnancy tests and opk, but I think I'm going to get some pre-seed this time, and they don't have that. Any other things I need to try? I'm going all out, putting all my eggs in one basket, betting the house... LOL

Can't wait until AF leaves so I can get back to work.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> So I'm thinking about getting some OPK's. Despite reading everyone's posts on them I still don't really understand how they work!! :wacko:
> Does the LH surge happen a couple of days before ov - so when you get a + it gives you a few days to get down to it??? Or do you have to just DTD right away???
> 
> I'm due to ov at the weekend - going by cycle length etc. If I bought some OPK's today how likely would I be to get a + right now? Also when they go - does that mean you have ovulated and it's all over?
> 
> Me and OH STILL haven't DTD as I'm still bleeding and I thought I might have an infection last week (although now seriously considering just ignoring that) but we will at the weekend if I think I ov as we'd like to give it a chance this month even though we'll not really start TTC proper til next month now because of the bleeding.
> 
> I thought if I got some OPK's then at least we'd know and could give it a proper go.... I'm very confused. :wacko: I don't even know if I want to get pregnant again at the moment. Well obviously I do but I'm worried because I'm not fully recovered that I'm taking an unecessary risk by DTD at all.
> Please help!!! :wacko:

I'm a fan of OPK's! :thumbup: OPKs predict when you are about to ovulate- not that you have.. which is great bc it tells you to get busy! :haha: When you get a + ~ you can ovulate anywhere from as little as 6 hours up to 48 hours later. So, the good thing is you can get a jump start on getting those :spermy: in there beforehand = higher chance of conception. A couple of things ~ it's really important to test 2-3 times a day so you don't miss it. Make sure you hold your urine for at least 2-3 hours so it's not diluted and you don't miss a + as a result. I personally keep testing to see how long the surge lasts and also to know how much longer to keep up the :sex: I got my first + last night around 8pm and it's still positive this morning around 8am.. I plan on testing again around noon or 1pm... but 12 hours later it's still positive. Once I see it go negative- I will BD one more day after just to cover my bases. They're a great tool and the cheapy ones work just as good as expensive ones!!! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Do you all have a good site for ordering stuff? Trying to figure out where I'll get the "tools of the trade", my local grocery store has pregnancy tests and opk, but I think I'm going to get some pre-seed this time, and they don't have that. Any other things I need to try? I'm going all out, putting all my eggs in one basket, betting the house... LOL
> 
> Can't wait until AF leaves so I can get back to work.

Amazon.com is where I get almost EVERYTHING!!! I bought preseed from there and opk's! Here is what I bought:

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...IQLY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301494674&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.com/Pre-Seed-Per...ef=sr_1_1?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1301494690&sr=1-1


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, great prices! Thanks so much! And, can't beat the free 2-day shipping with prime. :happydance:

Also, good info on the opk testing frequently. I was just testing between 1-2pm every day, but will do more this time.


----------



## mememe123

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting some OPK's. Despite reading everyone's posts on them I still don't really understand how they work!! :wacko:
> Does the LH surge happen a couple of days before ov - so when you get a + it gives you a few days to get down to it??? Or do you have to just DTD right away???
> 
> I'm due to ov at the weekend - going by cycle length etc. If I bought some OPK's today how likely would I be to get a + right now? Also when they go - does that mean you have ovulated and it's all over?
> 
> Me and OH STILL haven't DTD as I'm still bleeding and I thought I might have an infection last week (although now seriously considering just ignoring that) but we will at the weekend if I think I ov as we'd like to give it a chance this month even though we'll not really start TTC proper til next month now because of the bleeding.
> 
> I thought if I got some OPK's then at least we'd know and could give it a proper go.... I'm very confused. :wacko: I don't even know if I want to get pregnant again at the moment. Well obviously I do but I'm worried because I'm not fully recovered that I'm taking an unecessary risk by DTD at all.
> Please help!!! :wacko:
> 
> I'm a fan of OPK's! :thumbup: OPKs predict when you are about to ovulate- not that you have.. which is great bc it tells you to get busy! :haha: When you get a + ~ you can ovulate anywhere from as little as 6 hours up to 48 hours later. So, the good thing is you can get a jump start on getting those :spermy: in there beforehand = higher chance of conception. A couple of things ~ it's really important to test 2-3 times a day so you don't miss it. Make sure you hold your urine for at least 2-3 hours so it's not diluted and you don't miss a + as a result. I personally keep testing to see how long the surge lasts and also to know how much longer to keep up the :sex: I got my first + last night around 8pm and it's still positive this morning around 8am.. I plan on testing again around noon or 1pm... but 12 hours later it's still positive. Once I see it go negative- I will BD one more day after just to cover my bases. They're a great tool and the cheapy ones work just as good as expensive ones!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I agree completely with holly!! +opk get busy.. keep going as long as you can... at least 3 days. From month to month you will know when you will get the positive and you can bd beforehand too.. this makes a girl!!! (they say)


----------



## mememe123

Egg White.. *hand slaps forehead**.... DUH!!! 

Thanks girlies... it was buggin me not knowing. 


Thanks for the VIVid dreams explanation... Oh I cant wait to go to sleep tonight... Vivid and realistic adult content dreams... Oh La La... : ).. you watch i will dream of something boring.. : )


----------



## WoodyA

Well I'm on nights! Blergh! This morning when I was driving home I had a horrible gut wrenching wave of nausea (maybe just the tiredness?? But I never usually get this after nights) when I woke up this afternoon and got out of bed I had some acid reflux.
Super duper thirsty.

Back to work soon! Boooo :(


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> I know, i remember when I first got my OPKs I wanted to test right then and there :rofl: no harm in trying out your OPKs :thumbup: I've heard that one of the key elements in TTC is to get your body ready for baby and vitamins are the way to go... glad you picked some up, when are you going to start taking them? :hugs:

I've been taking prenatals right the way through since December - should be super healthy but I seem to keep getting ill!


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks for the info on OPK's. I'm just intrigued to see if they match up with my CM (which is what I've used to track fertility in the past). I thought I had some cm yesterday but it seems to have dried up now so I'm wondering if it'll turn up at all - without it I'm at a bit fo a loss except by days and I know that's not reliable. I'm also interested to see if my cycle is as I expect it to be as I have a feeling it may not be after the m/c. I knwo that the best way is to DTD as much as possible but we just haven't been able to. If this bleeding ever stops we'll be getting busy right away!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not much to report here at 3 dpo just extreme fatigue !! Go to bed early wake up to take temp go back to bed wake up a few hours later and super groggy , Also having sore tummy and very gassy the last 3 days


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Not much to report here at 3 dpo just extreme fatigue !! Go to bed early wake up to take temp go back to bed wake up a few hours later and super groggy , Also having sore tummy and very gassy the last 3 days

Allllll good signs! :thumbup: fx'd for you!!! Have you decided how many DPO you plan to start testing?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ive been testing already :rofl: Im such a poasa lol!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Thanks for the info on OPK's. I'm just intrigued to see if they match up with my CM (which is what I've used to track fertility in the past). I thought I had some cm yesterday but it seems to have dried up now so I'm wondering if it'll turn up at all - without it I'm at a bit fo a loss except by days and I know that's not reliable. I'm also interested to see if my cycle is as I expect it to be as I have a feeling it may not be after the m/c. I knwo that the best way is to DTD as much as possible but we just haven't been able to. If this bleeding ever stops we'll be getting busy right away!!

I know that is the biggest reason I started using OPK's immediately- sure to get preggo- but more bc I wanted to see what was going on in my body. I am pretty sure I didn't O @ all last month which I know is normal. They're great tools- even if at the very least- just to see where you are in the cycle. 

The OPk's this month have shown me my body is pretty much 100% the same as it was before... I got my + opk on the exact same day and all so I am *hoping* 

How bad is the bleeding????


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ive been testing already :rofl: Im such a poasa lol!

:rofl: I thought I was bad!!! :haha: Well, that BFP BEST come super early @ like 8DPO for you!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i hope it comes sooner !


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL @ Ruskiegirl :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I know that is the biggest reason I started using OPK's immediately- sure to get preggo- but more bc I wanted to see what was going on in my body. I am pretty sure I didn't O @ all last month which I know is normal. They're great tools- even if at the very least- just to see where you are in the cycle.
> 
> The OPk's this month have shown me my body is pretty much 100% the same as it was before... I got my + opk on the exact same day and all so I am *hoping*
> 
> How bad is the bleeding????

Yeah - I just want to know where I'm at. If anywhere!
I really thought after af arrived bang on time that that would be it and I'd be back to normal but now I'm really not sure and I'm thinking it could be another cycle. 

The bleeding is just spotting but it's absolutely relentless. Every time I think it has stopped there is a little more. I'm tempted to ignore it and DTD anyway but am just not sure if that is sensible? 
I should get the results of the swab on Friday and depending on what is happening then they may want to scan again so I think it;s probably best to wait until then. If I do ovulate at the weekend it doesn't give us much time though!! Still - never been a problem in the past. :winkwink:
I think it'll probably not be my month. I'm ok with that now though. I can wait a little while longer if that's what it takes to get a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I know that is the biggest reason I started using OPK's immediately- sure to get preggo- but more bc I wanted to see what was going on in my body. I am pretty sure I didn't O @ all last month which I know is normal. They're great tools- even if at the very least- just to see where you are in the cycle.
> 
> The OPk's this month have shown me my body is pretty much 100% the same as it was before... I got my + opk on the exact same day and all so I am *hoping*
> 
> How bad is the bleeding????
> 
> Yeah - I just want to know where I'm at. If anywhere!
> I really thought after af arrived bang on time that that would be it and I'd be back to normal but now I'm really not sure and I'm thinking it could be another cycle.
> 
> The bleeding is just spotting but it's absolutely relentless. Every time I think it has stopped there is a little more. I'm tempted to ignore it and DTD anyway but am just not sure if that is sensible?
> I should get the results of the swab on Friday and depending on what is happening then they may want to scan again so I think it;s probably best to wait until then. If I do ovulate at the weekend it doesn't give us much time though!! Still - never been a problem in the past. :winkwink:
> I think it'll probably not be my month. I'm ok with that now though. I can wait a little while longer if that's what it takes to get a healthy pregnancy.Click to expand...

Well, if it's minimal spotting- I would go for it. I think waiting til Friday is a great idea.. and if that is all clear- then ignore the spotting!! Shoot- I almost DTD 8 days after the d&c & I was still spotting.. so you're way past the first week post d&c so I am SURE it'd be fine. besides ~ people DO DTD when a woman has AF. I know it's not ideal - but honestly- I've done it and crazily enough it felt freakin awesome :haha: So if it's just spotting, give it a whirl!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Ladies~ are Cool Ranch Doritos good for conception? Because I just ate a crap load of 'em! :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Heh. They say your body craves what it needs ... what food group do Doritos fall into? Maybe the secret ingredients in Cool Ranch flavoring make up the magic potion for conception!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Ladies~ are Cool Ranch Doritos good for conception? Because I just ate a crap load of 'em! :haha:

haha!! how funny! I made my husband take me to get preztels from pretzel time.... not just one kind but both the salted ones and the cinnamon and sugar ones too!!! :) Cant get enough too eat!


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ive been testing already :rofl: Im such a poasa lol!

LOL, how funny! just keep testing and eventually a - will turn + !!! Im 6dpo today and would love to test but already know what it would be :( this 2ww is awful! Good luck to ya! :)


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> Egg White.. *hand slaps forehead**.... DUH!!!
> 
> Thanks girlies... it was buggin me not knowing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the VIVid dreams explanation... Oh I cant wait to go to sleep tonight... Vivid and realistic adult content dreams... Oh La La... : ).. you watch i will dream of something boring.. : )

Lol, how funny!!! I havent been dreaming and woke up today and rememberd my dream! doesnt happen very often! Wish ya luck to good dreams tonite! haha :)


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Well, if it's minimal spotting- I would go for it. I think waiting til Friday is a great idea.. and if that is all clear- then ignore the spotting!! Shoot- I almost DTD 8 days after the d&c & I was still spotting.. so you're way past the first week post d&c so I am SURE it'd be fine. besides ~ people DO DTD when a woman has AF. I know it's not ideal - but honestly- I've done it and crazily enough it felt freakin awesome :haha: So if it's just spotting, give it a whirl!!!

Right Friday it is. Unless it stops tomorrow. Ooo it's quite exciting - make a date of it!! Just hope I get the all clear - otherwise I really am out for April. Roll on 2ww and obsessive symptom spotting!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Heh. They say your body craves what it needs ... what food group do Doritos fall into? Maybe the secret ingredients in Cool Ranch flavoring make up the magic potion for conception!

I'm thinking so... I think it has plenty of antioxidants and improves the quality of everything under the sun! :rofl:


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies~ are Cool Ranch Doritos good for conception? Because I just ate a crap load of 'em! :haha:
> 
> haha!! how funny! I made my husband take me to get preztels from pretzel time.... not just one kind but both the salted ones and the cinnamon and sugar ones too!!! :) Cant get enough too eat!Click to expand...



oooooooooooooooooh cinnamon & sugar ones are freakin' awesome!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Well, if it's minimal spotting- I would go for it. I think waiting til Friday is a great idea.. and if that is all clear- then ignore the spotting!! Shoot- I almost DTD 8 days after the d&c & I was still spotting.. so you're way past the first week post d&c so I am SURE it'd be fine. besides ~ people DO DTD when a woman has AF. I know it's not ideal - but honestly- I've done it and crazily enough it felt freakin awesome :haha: So if it's just spotting, give it a whirl!!!
> 
> Right Friday it is. Unless it stops tomorrow. Ooo it's quite exciting - make a date of it!! Just hope I get the all clear - otherwise I really am out for April. Roll on 2ww and obsessive symptom spotting!! :hugs:Click to expand...



awesome.. I think that's a really good idea my dear!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I just got a call back from my doc !!! He thinks because i had the 2 seperate positive opks i may not be ovulating normally, So he wants to do another progesterone check next cycle ( if it comes) So if turns out im not ill probly be on clomid sooner then i was expecting very excited !


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> I just got a call back from my doc !!! He thinks because i had the 2 seperate positive opks i may not be ovulating normally, So he wants to do another progesterone check next cycle ( if it comes) So if turns out im not ill probly be on clomid sooner then i was expecting very excited !

I agree that it's very weird you got 2 separate positive opks. That would drive me NUTS!!!!! It;s definitely better to get that checked out regardless. I took Clomid when I got preggo in Jan.. if we don't get preggo on our own then I am hoping in May to get it again!


----------



## Dew

Ruskiegirl said:


> I just got a call back from my doc !!! He thinks because i had the 2 seperate positive opks i may not be ovulating normally, So he wants to do another progesterone check next cycle ( if it comes) So if turns out im not ill probly be on clomid sooner then i was expecting very excited !

Hmm...never heard or read about that...hope everything is OK with you...GL!!


----------



## LittleBird

Pre-Seed? Check.
Ovulation Test Strips? Check.
Pregnancy Test Strips? Check.

Note to self: Look into buying stock in Amazon. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

LittleBird said:


> Pre-Seed? Check.
> Ovulation Test Strips? Check.
> Pregnancy Test Strips? Check.
> 
> Note to self: Look into buying stock in Amazon. :thumbup:

:rofl: So true !!!! Amazon makes alot of money off us Babymakers :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

you are all soo funny tonight... 

You know I get ticked off at amazon.com.. most thigns cant be deliverd to Canada.. GRRRrrrrrr.... I have a trick though I order and send to USA address then go to get all your cheapy groceries and a fun shopping trip every couple months.. then I get to PU my order... Blah.. how gross huh?? Like the shopping part though. :)

Doritos huh?? I ate them on sunday...:) maybe it is the trick... ;)

Maybe I will go on amazon and order doritos to ship to canada.... eh?? 
rofl


----------



## mememe123

Just pulling forward so I dont have to look for it again..... 

WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
Dew- cd1 is March 9
mememe123- CD1-March10 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly-cd1 March 16 
Lyo28- CD1 march16
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th 
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
LittleBird- CD1 march 29


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> Maybe I will go on amazon and order doritos to ship to canada.... eh??
> rofl

LOL - you said "eh". I love it!


----------



## LiSa2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> I just got a call back from my doc !!! He thinks because i had the 2 seperate positive opks i may not be ovulating normally, So he wants to do another progesterone check next cycle ( if it comes) So if turns out im not ill probly be on clomid sooner then i was expecting very excited !

I read an article recently that said we can O more than once in a cycle hence the reason for Fraternal Twins and the different sizes of the babies in uterus. I'll see if I can find the article and post it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya usualy its only 24 hours apart tho usualy isnt more then that but im sure it happens


----------



## LiSa2010

this is it:

https://rick.thrivingnow.com/women-may-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month-study-says/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun ! reading it now


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Interesting article ! And with both sets of twins on both sides of my family its highly possible thats what im going through this cycle


----------



## WoodyA

Ooo I'm a twin, I would love twins :D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya i would too !! Id love to have 2 boy's cause i always wanted 2 boys and 2 girls and i have my 2 girls already ! I also have identical twin brothers age 11


----------



## WoodyA

I'm identical with my sister

One of each would be good for me :p

That's a really good article.

So I guess regular bd should be the way forward 
As ov could happen over and over!!


----------



## LiSa2010

girl this article definitely sounds like you.... good luck ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

I agree woody :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

I'm fighting my poas addiction, I think im out if I'm 100% truthful to myself but who knows!

I didn't really get many symptoms last time


----------



## hollyw79

LiSa2010 said:


> this is it:
> 
> https://rick.thrivingnow.com/women-may-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month-study-says/

GREAT article! thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> I'm fighting my poas addiction, I think im out if I'm 100% truthful to myself but who knows!
> 
> I didn't really get many symptoms last time


You never know, definitely still possible!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies!
I didn't get on yesterday, and just got on today...wow there was so much to read up on!
Ruskie and Woody-I'm jealous that you have twins in your family! I would love twins, mainly for the pure joy of sharing the news w/ my husband. He might faint. :haha:
Lisa-I am not sure what my cycles are exactly off birth control, b/c I got off them and got pregnant after 1 cycle. The same happen after my first MC. I was pregnant the following cycle. But they seem to be about 26-30 days. I have been Oing on the 11, 12 or 13th day of my cycle. This month was the 11th, so I am now 3 dpo.

3dpo-bloated, gassy, constipated which has caused an owie belly, slightly irritable, very tired (but maybe b/c I had a long day), and have experience some sharp "twinges" (haha) in my right breast, and my abdomen. 7 DPO is when I start to really experience symptoms...so we shall see in a few days. Like I said earlier, my OH is pulling out, but I also know that it's not the best type of contraception :winkwink: We also :sex: 3 nights before I Ovd and he went inside. So I guess there's a chance...

I also read some questions about EWCM, and what happens after you ovulated. I feel as though I might not of had EWCM this cycle, but I know I ovulated Sunday as I am temping and I get ovulatory pain. Yesterday (2dpo) my CM was creamy rather than watery (sry tmi). Anyone else know that they ovulated, but may not have experienced EWCM? Maybe I missed it? 

Alright, essay is over! Have a good night!


----------



## WoodyA

Hubby is coming home tomorrow! Yey! Hockey playoff weekend and his birthday Monday!! I'm gonna poas for hopefully a birthday surprise!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thats awesome hun GL :dust:


----------



## Hanskiz

Just reading through last night's dorito fest... :happydance:

I am secretly hoping for twins. I was quite lonely growing up as my sisters are nearly 10 years older than me. I always wanted to be a twin - I think it's such a magical relationship - I'd love for my kids to have that. Not sure how much my daughter would like it though!!


----------



## Lyo28

Well I got my pos opk yesterday morning at 07.00 and again at 19.00 that evening, it was gone by 22.00 though so maybe lasted about 12-14 hours...

Anyhow I thought I might have ovulated overnight as my cm not as stretcy this morning. But I had no temp rise this morning so I assume I still haven't ovulated...


----------



## LittleBird

Sending prayers to WoodyA and Lyo28 for successful testing and ovulating!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Just reading through last night's dorito fest... :happydance:
> 
> I am secretly hoping for twins. I was quite lonely growing up as my sisters are nearly 10 years older than me. I always wanted to be a twin - I think it's such a magical relationship - I'd love for my kids to have that. Not sure how much my daughter would like it though!!

I agree that it would be cool.. but it scares me to carry 2 :baby: at the same time! Plus,taking care of ONE baby is a challenge- couldn't imagine 2! Would for sure be a blessing.. cmon sleep deprivation if that happens! lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i woke up today in a strange funk ! I woke up sweating , having to pee really bad and im spotting hope this is a good sign !


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
I think I got my pos opk this morning with FMU... let me know what you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Looks positive to me hun !!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

I think so too! Good luck!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies! last night's opk was still faint so Im thinking this is my surge but sadly hubby and I are already at work and can't get to BDing til tonight... :thumbup: no worries, I think I should still be good, FXd lol


----------



## LittleBird

Lunch date?:blush:


----------



## BabyBoyle

LittleBird said:


> Lunch date?:blush:


LOOOOOOOOOOL



Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

I got my OPK's and yes I failed to resist the urge to POAS. I got a faint line - This is negative right? 

I'm really interested to see if the LH surge comes tomorrow - this is when I would expect it as I should ovulate on Saturday. Or the surge will come Saturday and I ovulate on Sunday. I'll be delighted if it ties in with my expected ovulation especially as I seem to be getting some fertile looking cm now too. If it all ties in together then not only am I right back to normal but I can rely on cm as a tracking method. :happydance:

The bleeding is definitely getting less and less too so assuming I get the all clear tomorrow we'll be BDing all weekend!!

:happydance:

Oh and it's April tomorrow - anyone testing??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im gonna test if af isnt here ! Started spotting bright red this morning :cry:


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im gonna test if af isnt here ! Started spotting bright red this morning :cry:

You're only 4dpo so spotting could be early implantation?? 
:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> So i woke up today in a strange funk ! I woke up sweating , having to pee really bad and im spotting hope this is a good sign !

definitely a good sign! I had that in Jan when I got my BFP!! fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im gonna test if af isnt here ! Started spotting bright red this morning :cry:

very strange.. but could be implantation bleeding??


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> I got my OPK's and yes I failed to resist the urge to POAS. I got a faint line - This is negative right?
> 
> I'm really interested to see if the LH surge comes tomorrow - this is when I would expect it as I should ovulate on Saturday. Or the surge will come Saturday and I ovulate on Sunday. I'll be delighted if it ties in with my expected ovulation especially as I seem to be getting some fertile looking cm now too. If it all ties in together then not only am I right back to normal but I can rely on cm as a tracking method. :happydance:
> 
> The bleeding is definitely getting less and less too so assuming I get the all clear tomorrow we'll be BDing all weekend!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Oh and it's April tomorrow - anyone testing??

If the 2nd line is faint- yes, it's negative.. it can change very quickly though.. you'd be surprised to just keep checking!!! 

BD vibes headed your way!!!! :haha:


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
Dew- cd1 is March 9
mememe123- CD1-March10 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly-cd1 March 16 
Lyo28- CD1 march16
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th 
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
LittleBird- CD1 march 29 

Hey everyone.. Did HPT cheapie last night... fade line. BFN
Did another one this am... BIG FN.. HAHA... I am only 7/8dpo. 
*shameful poas aholic** lol.. kind of like a dog marking territory... MY PEE STICK!!! ROFL!!!!!!!

Saturday/Sunday I shoudl get a faint if this is the month... I am thinking I am out though. All feelings of preggo gone !!

CM dried up??? is this good or bad?? 

Anyway... This weekend shall tell my future... : )


----------



## BabyBoyle

mememe can I join in?? 26/3 for me! Im gonna try keep up with you girls!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Well I'm not expecting the LH surge until tomorrow at the earliest. I'll do one FMU tomorrow and then again in the evening and the same every day thereafter until I catch it. Will that be enough?? 

Hopefully we'll be BDing anyway so it doens't matter all that much but from a scientific point of view I'm really interested to see if my outward signs and cycle times match up with the OPK result!!

Positivity picking up again now!!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123~ it's waaay too early still! Be optimistic!!! Sooo many women feel nothing and then get a BFP and vice versa! :dust:

Hanskiz~ well.. I'd say since the mc.. things may not be as they once were- and it's better to POAS too much the first month then not enough until you know for sure where your body is at. Besides~ you want to catch the surge as soooooon as possible... also, afternoon is the BEST time to catch the surge.. when Lh is at it's highest.. so I'd at least try to do one in the am, one in the afternoon, and then one in the evening. I agree that as long as your BD'ing though~ that's the most important thing. Kinda need to :sex: to make a little bean! :)


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA Cd1 march 2 
Ruskiegirl Cd 1- March 7
Dew- cd1 is March 9
mememe123- CD1-March10 
Lintu CD1 - March 12
CRC25- CD1 March13
Holly-cd1 March 16 
Lyo28- CD1 march16
dimplesmagee-CD1 March 17 
lisa2010, CD1 = March 17
Hanskinz- CD1 March 19th 
Neversaynever CD1 March 23rd
BabyBoyle- CD1 March 23

LittleBird- CD1 march 29


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ well.. I'd say since the mc.. things may not be as they once were- and it's better to POAS too much the first month then not enough until you know for sure where your body is at. Besides~ you want to catch the surge as soooooon as possible... also, afternoon is the BEST time to catch the surge.. when Lh is at it's highest.. so I'd at least try to do one in the am, one in the afternoon, and then one in the evening. I agree that as long as your BD'ing though~ that's the most important thing. Kinda need to :sex: to make a little bean! :)

Noted! 
I shall do one in the afternoon too, when I get home from work. You're right better to POAS too much than miss it alltogether and be left confused!


----------



## LiSa2010

hanskiz, glad to see your positivity is coming back... :hugs: I know you've had a rough time, hope you get your bfp this cycle...

:bfp: for all the ladies!


----------



## Hanskiz

Imagine if we did ALL get bfp's!! I know statistically it's unlikely but wouldn't it be ACE!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

oh gosh, I wish!!! that would be awesome!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

I 3rd that notion for everyone to get BFP's!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mememe123

That would be awesome!!! 
BFP dust!!!


----------



## Sanona2

Tested and got another :bfn: Im done, definetly not going to try anymore!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Sanona2 said:


> Tested and got another :bfn: Im done, definetly not going to try anymore!!

:hugs: sorry you got a bfn, how many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Sanona2 said:


> Tested and got another :bfn: Im done, definetly not going to try anymore!!

I'm sorry :( it's know it's so frustrating when you give it your all and you get a BFN :hugs:


----------



## Sanona2

LiSa2010 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> Tested and got another :bfn: Im done, definetly not going to try anymore!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry you got a bfn, how many dpo are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

im either 10 or 11dpo.....last pregnancy there was sooo many signs that i was prego and this time just nothing. im not really hopeful. and definetly tired.


----------



## lintu

:hugs: sanora xxxx

joint :bfp: would be awesome xxxx i would love that


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hoping so!


----------



## mememe123

sanona-- sorry to hear.. one last f'xd for you though... you just never know. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: sanona, I wish you all the luck, and I'll also keep my FXd for you too... :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Lisa- your ticker made me smile "I ovulate today!" Sounds like "I gave blood today!" They should make stickers that say that, then there's no explanation needed for our OHs. Hehe. 

I have been thinking lately how nice it is to be back in this section. I am excited for everyone, and myself as we try, hope and wait for BFPs. 

Now, I am so trying to find the energy to go make some tea and finish the laundry...


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ladies i found the answer to my problms ! Im actually 7 dpo and :bfp: on clear blue reg and dollar store test !


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> So ladies i found the answer to my problms ! Im actually 7 dpo and :bfp: on clear blue reg and dollar store test !

Wonderful! Congrats! Thanks for giving us hope! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im excited but nervous ! Im picking up my prometrium at 2 pm and starting it tonight i hope i caught this early enough to make it stick


----------



## LiSa2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> So ladies i found the answer to my problms ! Im actually 7 dpo and :bfp: on clear blue reg and dollar store test !

OMG!!! :bfp: at 7dpo WOW!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

dimplesmagee said:


> Lisa- your ticker made me smile "I ovulate today!" Sounds like "I gave blood today!" They should make stickers that say that, then there's no explanation needed for our OHs. Hehe.
> 
> I have been thinking lately how nice it is to be back in this section. I am excited for everyone, and myself as we try, hope and wait for BFPs.
> 
> Now, I am so trying to find the energy to go make some tea and finish the laundry...

LOL my ticker is actually right for once...:haha: I am Oing today... I gotta hurry up and get home already so we can DTD maybe twice tonight and again tomorrow and the day after :winkwink:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Gl tonight Lisa :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks! do you remember your symptoms?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Crying spells , some nausea that feeling you get in your jaw when your gonna throw up , extreme tiredness even after sleeping enough and hunger!


----------



## Dew

Congrats Ruskiegirl! That is awesome! Wishing you H&H pregnancy!


----------



## mememe123

OMG... yeah Ruskie girl.... yahoo... WOW... Congrats... big happy smilie face :)

7DPO...!!!! WOW... I am gonna go poas again!!!! : )

What day did you start to ovulate??? My first positive OPK was Mar23... 

I am implant bleeding I think.. pinkish spotting this afternoon. BB's getting the let down feeling again and tender... so weird... I was so sure this morning it was a bfn for me.. no symptoms at all now all this!!!! Hummm.... My future will be told soon.... hehe


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> well I spotted yesterday and today the :witch: is fully here.... :nope: having the only bad cramps and backache :wacko: lol. but at least Im not in limbo anymore and I can start charting this cycle...
> 
> good luck to all the ladies.....
> 
> hope we get plenty of April :bfp:s!! :thumbup:

Good luck. AF just showed up today for the first time since my 3.8.11 miscarriage. Let's get these beans started! lol


----------



## WoodyA

Well I feel rubbish! 
Possibly because I worked nights and had not much sleep today

But even at work I was exhausted despite a good sleep before

I'm getting a cold and have such a sore throat 
Was sickly just as I finished work and after I ate this evening
Strong sense of smell despite my stuffy nose and a headache

Also when i wiped earlier there was some very feint pink on the tissue, I thought AF was coming, I checked again later and nothing to see anymore.....

This month ill be of course ecstatic with a BFP but just to know af is here would be good too!!


Congrats ruskie!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooo h+h 9months!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

My first positive opk was cd 16 up untill cd 18


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> My first positive opk was cd 16 up untill cd 18

That is awesome!!! Congrats! that is amazing! I am so happy for you! Praying for a healthy pregnancy for you! :)


----------



## mememe123

ok ruskie girl you made me have hope and i POAS again...

I never thought of using a comp... I think it was a fade line.. this was about 3-4 mins after. 

hope its ok I put this here...????
 



Attached Files:







FIXIT.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I see something faint hun FX :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> So ladies i found the answer to my problms ! Im actually 7 dpo and :bfp: on clear blue reg and dollar store test !

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> ok ruskie girl you made me have hope and i POAS again...
> 
> I never thought of using a comp... I think it was a fade line.. this was about 3-4 mins after.
> 
> hope its ok I put this here...????

definitely ok! I see something in your pic!! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Well I feel rubbish!
> Possibly because I worked nights and had not much sleep today
> 
> But even at work I was exhausted despite a good sleep before
> 
> I'm getting a cold and have such a sore throat
> Was sickly just as I finished work and after I ate this evening
> Strong sense of smell despite my stuffy nose and a headache
> 
> Also when i wiped earlier there was some very feint pink on the tissue, I thought AF was coming, I checked again later and nothing to see anymore.....
> 
> This month ill be of course ecstatic with a BFP but just to know af is here would be good too!!
> 
> 
> Congrats ruskie!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooo h+h 9months!!!

I'm sorry you don't feel well!!! :hugs:

the not knowing stinks huh.. it's like either let it be a BFP or just let AF get here so I can start on the next cycle! fx'd! :dust:


----------



## mememe123

Ruskiegirl said:


> I see something faint hun FX :dust:



we will see... i dunno yet... just crossin fingers still


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> ok ruskie girl you made me have hope and i POAS again...
> 
> I never thought of using a comp... I think it was a fade line.. this was about 3-4 mins after.
> 
> hope its ok I put this here...????

:) I see a faint line there!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Ruskie...that's great news! At 7dpo! 
WoodyA-Sry you are not feeling well. But I hope its for a good reason! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Just checking in, quiet on here tonight! I'm still waiting for AF to finish up. And I have had this icky sore throat. Thought it was allergies, but now that I'm back on allergy meds, the throat is still swollen. :(

Today I ordered a thermometer so I can start temping on Sat. Amazon overnight shipping to the rescue! DH is giving me mixed signals about TTC. His work has been very demanding the past few weeks and he's been tired and stressed, which affects his mood in the evenings with the family. Add hormones and allergies on my end and it's been tense.

I don't know how some of you ladies do it. I get so focused in on what I want, I almost forget to breathe. And each time AF comes, I can feel myself crumple up. I feel broken. Any tips on how to make this process go a little easier?


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> So ladies i found the answer to my problms ! Im actually 7 dpo and :bfp: on clear blue reg and dollar store test !

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!!!

First April BFP!!! May there be many more!


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning ladies... :flower:

Still negative on OPK. More blood last night too. :cry: 
I should here back from the hospital today - it all hangs on this whether I'm in or out this month! Hopefully in!

I'm exhausted today though so may not be up to much BDing even if I do get the all clear!! 

Hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL Hanskiz i hope you get good news today hun !
Im pretty nervous about being pregnant with all my losses , Hopefully my betas are good tommorow :thumbup:


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats ruskiegirl :happydance: sticky :dust: for your little bean :)

Sorry on my phone and pants at replying individually... To the ladies that got AF, :hugs: feeling poorly ladies, take some rest...the lady that says she's not doing this anymore...don't give up :flower:

AFM I'm still waiting to ovulate, hoping it'll be anytime from now, POAS morning and early evening. 

Come on April BFP's all round :)

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Well still Ill if this is my BFP it's definitely more symptomatic than last time!
Headache, feverish, achy, so nauseous, tired, crampy, and sooooo much cm (I thought AF had come) boobs tender to touch
Of course I could just be sick!

Back to bed for me!


----------



## lintu

I got my first + OPK, whoop whoop


----------



## Ruskiegirl

lintu said:


> I got my first + OPK, whoop whoop

:yipee: Have fun :sex:ing catch that eggy hun!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ruskiegirl said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> I got my first + OPK, whoop whoop
> 
> :yipee: Have fun :sex:ing catch that eggy hun!Click to expand...

Congratulations Ruskiegirl, thats brilliant news you got your BFP, heres to many more hopefully


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I got my peak readings on my clearblue fertility monitor on Monday and Tuesday this week so we dtd both nights, Im now 3DPO Im crossing my fingers so tight that we've caught the egg again, I'd forgot how impatient I get during the two week wait. Good luck everyone else x


----------



## Lyo28

Yay for everyone who ovulated! 

I am happy as I got my pos OPK Wed, then my temp had risen today. It is higher than my previous six readings by about 0.1 degrees, I did have 2 higher readings but they were the first few days I started temping. So it looks like I may have ovulated yesterday...FF hasn't confirmed it but I do think I must have. Glad I am seeing a temp rise as I was slightly worried.


----------



## CRC25

Well, 8dpo today first month ever to chart temps and temps have been rising slowly. I want to POAS so bad but im fighting the urge.... AF is suppose to be here next sunday April 10th so It's still a little early. :( The 2ww is torture! Good luck to everyone that got their postive OPK's!! :) And lots of baby dust to all the ladies waiting to test! Praying its our month ladies! :) :)


----------



## LiSa2010

mememe, I see a faint line too... FXd

blu_butterfly, good luck, hope this is your month!

woodya, sorry you're not feeling well. could the spotting be implantation bleeding? I've heard of ladies getting sick and then getting a bfp... hope that's the case for you! :thumbup:

hanskiz, hope you get great news from the hospital today! :hugs:

neversaynever, good luck, hope you get your + opk soon!

lintu, YaY for + opk wohoooo

Justkeeptryin, FXd you caught the eggy!! 

lyo, hope you caught the egg... :thumbup:

crc25, good luck, hope you get that bfp!

:hi: everyone!

I may be 1dpo or still in my fertile period... I got my + opk yesterday morning but it was on it's way down as I have been getting faint lines on opk since... dtd last night so FXd. i will also be dtd tonight and tomorrow moring and then just every other day or whenever we feel like but definitely tonight and tomorrow morning...
baby dust to all the ladies and FXd we all get our April :bfp:s :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

tested again this am... gesh I liek to pee on sticks... : )

Big ole negativo.... I even opened up the things nad took blowdryer to it to make it hurry up... BAHAHAHAhahahaha.... hahaha

I could see soemthing faint but really I jsut need to learn to wait... NOT!!!!!
: )

Good for you CRC for not wastin the money yet... I hope we get BFP ont he same day as we are both 8DPO today. 

I usually.. past 4 preggos got a good solid + at 10dpo. That makes Sunday maybe.


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck to those ovulating or just ovulated. Catch your eggs!

Hopefully only one more day of AF left. Flow seems light today. Then I can start the OPKs. I wonder when they'll be here... I think I'm still stuck in the TWW mindset from before AF. I was able to get some work done today so that's positive at least. :coffee: But now my laptop and printer are both acting up. Maybe I'll open the window and toss them out?!?!


----------



## LiSa2010

mememe, sorry for bfn but it's still early if going by your ticker... FXd for you!!

thanks little, hope you O soon and catch the egg :thumbup:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Ruskiegirl-did you get your blood drawn today? How did it go?

Lisa-it's crazy that you and I could have the same cycle but ovulate on completely different days! Our bodies our so amazing and complex!

CRC-glad to hear your temps are rising! That's good! I just check a chart from Aug. when I was pregnant, and my temps now are doing the exact same thing as they did when I was pregnant. Before Ovulation I was getting temps around 36.1-36.2. After I ovulated, they went up to around 36.4-36.5. They were like that for the past 4 days, and now I have a spike in my temp today 36.66. Haha...if only I took my tempature when I wasn't pregnant, I could compare. :)

So, my husband is convinced that I am pregnant. He says I have "all the signs." I guess time will tell. I probably won't test till next Saturday or Sunday if I am still having pregnancy symptoms. If they go away, well, no need to waste my money and test till after AF doesn't show. Time will now stand still. :)

Have a good day! Off to take a little nap while my little guy naps!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all... :flower:

Bit confused and could do with advice. 

I heard back from the hospital and they said no infection :thumbup:, however I am still spotting. I asked them whether it was ok to have unprotected sex and they said there could stil be a risk of infection because I'm still spotting. I think I'm going to ovulate in the next couple of days. Do I risk it? 
Half of me is temped as I think the risk is minimal and I'd hate to pass up an opportunity! 
On the other hand it seems unlikely that I'll conceive anyway and I could end up with an infection. :cry:

What would you do?


----------



## mememe123

Hanskiz- I am a go for it kind of girl... 

I dont understand why infection is such worry???? I have DTD while on period lots of times. never infection. Oh and are we talking yeast infect? or worst?? 
I think I missed something on previous notes.


----------



## mememe123

LiSa2010 said:


> mememe, sorry for bfn but it's still early if going by your ticker... FXd for you!!
> 
> thanks little, hope you O soon and catch the egg :thumbup:



Oh the BFN is not botherin me... What ever will be will be... la lal la lala lala 
heh

I knwo it is super early... we will see on sunday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

mememe123 said:


> Hanskiz- I am a go for it kind of girl...
> 
> I dont understand why infection is such worry???? I have DTD while on period lots of times. never infection. Oh and are we talking yeast infect? or worst??
> I think I missed something on previous notes.

Thanks.. 
I was told that infection is an issue because your cervix is open, but I was a bit baffled because as you say it's never an issue with a period. I did have concerns last weekend with nasty smelling blood (tmi) but I think that was maybe old tissue from the mc passing - I guess thats why I'm a little paranoid.
I think we'll probably go for it! I'm knackered tonight though so it'll have to wait til tomorrow. We'll be lucky if we manage 3 times over the weekend but hey - once has always been enough in the past!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz- I am a go for it kind of girl...
> 
> I dont understand why infection is such worry???? I have DTD while on period lots of times. never infection. Oh and are we talking yeast infect? or worst??
> I think I missed something on previous notes.
> 
> Thanks..
> I was told that infection is an issue because your cervix is open, but I was a bit baffled because as you say it's never an issue with a period. I did have concerns last weekend with nasty smelling blood (tmi) but I think that was maybe old tissue from the mc passing - I guess thats why I'm a little paranoid.
> I think we'll probably go for it! I'm knackered tonight though so it'll have to wait til tomorrow. We'll be lucky if we manage 3 times over the weekend but hey - once has always been enough in the past!!!Click to expand...

GO FOR IT!!! :thumbup: It's been quite a bit of time anyway since the mc and I really think you are perfectly FINE to go ahead.. and I'd rather risk an infection than have no chance of conceiving... They are just being overly cautious. A TON of women don't even wait immediately after a mc and are fine- I didn't wait 2 weeks- I waited 11 days.. and there are ladies who only waited 3-4 days!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Got blood drawn yesterday still waiting on results :thumbup:


----------



## dimplesmagee

The 1rst MC we waited to have sex until the two weeks were over, and my Dr. "checked me out," and gave me the go ahead. The 2nd time I did not bleed real long b/c well I bled everything out the 4 days leading up to the D &C (MISERABLE thing ever!!!) I think we had sex 4 or 5 days after D & C. I think he pulled out though, I was no longer bleeding, and I was not in any pain The 2nd time my cervix was dialated for a few days, so much risk of infection was higher. I was already on Antibiotics for my sinus infection, so they put me on 5 more days "just in case." 
If you aren't in any pain, and there's not currently an infection, and OH is fine with it...go for it. :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

Ruskie-I bet you are anxiously awaiting your #s!!! Update us when you know!


----------



## Mrs. J

I'm hoping for a :bfp: in April!! TTC for the first time since MC. I've only had one AF since MC 1/25/11 and that was brought on by progesterone. Currently on cycle day 33. :brat::Was on BCP for several years and got off in August. Haven't had a regular cycle since.

Anyone have any advise for trying to find out when I ovulate? I'm new to all of this! :shrug:

Any special "strategies" out there ? :bunny:
Good luck everyone!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

dimples, yes I agree... goes to show you that every woman is different... when did you O? I am officially 1dpo... today is first day of no EWCM yesterday was last day of it... YaY!!!

hanskiz: I agree, if no infection then go for it... :hugs:

mememe, you're too funny!

ruskie: hope you get positive results from your blood test... FXd for you! :hugs:

I think it's great how we're all only a few days behind or ahead of one another... I love being in this thread and with all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Just to say hope everyone has a good weekend!!

It's the ice hockey playoffs for me but I feel so unwell I doubt I'll enjoy!!

Gl to anyone testing!!! Xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Mrs. J said:


> I'm hoping for a :bfp: in April!! TTC for the first time since MC. I've only had one AF since MC 1/25/11 and that was brought on by progesterone. Currently on cycle day 33. :brat::Was on BCP for several years and got off in August. Haven't had a regular cycle since.
> 
> Anyone have any advise for trying to find out when I ovulate? I'm new to all of this! :shrug:
> 
> Any special "strategies" out there ? :bunny:
> Good luck everyone!! :dust::dust::dust:

:hi: welcome! sorry for your loss. 
you can use OPK (ovulation predition kits), chart your temps using Fertility Friend website, check for CM (cervical mucus), this is an egg white discharge letting you know you are in your fertile period and will O soon..(usually your last day of this discharge is the day you O). I started using OPKs this month and love it...

good luck!


----------



## LiSa2010

have a great weekend woody!!!! hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Wont get beta results till monday :cry: Please stick little beanie !


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Wont get beta results till monday :cry: Please stick little beanie !

Gl Hun xx


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Wont get beta results till monday :cry: Please stick little beanie !

:hugs: Keep your chin up hun~ I hope everything is going well for you too~ all you can do is just relax and ENJOY being preggo!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Mrs. J said:


> I'm hoping for a :bfp: in April!! TTC for the first time since MC. I've only had one AF since MC 1/25/11 and that was brought on by progesterone. Currently on cycle day 33. :brat::Was on BCP for several years and got off in August. Haven't had a regular cycle since.
> 
> Anyone have any advise for trying to find out when I ovulate? I'm new to all of this! :shrug:
> 
> Any special "strategies" out there ? :bunny:
> Good luck everyone!! :dust::dust::dust:

Lisa gave some great suggestions~ and ask away here.. there are a lot of awesome ladies who can help! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## mememe123

hanskiz: GL

ruskie: FXd for you! Longest wait ever!!! I hate the waiting game... 

Woody have a good weekend


So.... My sis in law is pregnant. 
of course she was not trying... her youngest is 6...whom was born on my due date of first m/c.
now she is pregnant again... and if I find out she is due on my dd from this past mc i think i will jsut die. 
She just happend to find out at the doc office yesterday. AHhhhhh.... 
She lives on other side of country so that is a good thing :)
Advice please??? tell me I will be pregnant this month too and everything will be fine !!! 
I wish!!


----------



## mememe123

dimples-- i luv your pic.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Lisa- I O'd on Sunday, CD 11, so I am 5 dpo.


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> hanskiz: GL
> 
> ruskie: FXd for you! Longest wait ever!!! I hate the waiting game...
> 
> Woody have a good weekend
> 
> 
> So.... My sis in law is pregnant.
> of course she was not trying... her youngest is 6...whom was born on my due date of first m/c.
> now she is pregnant again... and if I find out she is due on my dd from this past mc i think i will jsut die.
> She just happend to find out at the doc office yesterday. AHhhhhh....
> She lives on other side of country so that is a good thing :)
> Advice please??? tell me I will be pregnant this month too and everything will be fine !!!
> I wish!!

OMG, I just wrote a book and lost it... :( Anyway, I just wanted to say it hurts and it is hard, but the only thing that prevents me from hiding out waiting for the BFP rather than hanging out with my BFF who is expecting is that she was completely amazing during my first pregnancy, even as she was dealing with multiple MC. So I use her example as my inspiration. Believe me, it doesn't always work (I still hide in my room sometimes), but it helps. Remember, like my BFF, you're amazing and you will get that BFP. All of us are pulling for you. Prepare, pray, brace yourself whenever you will encounter your SIL. Once it is done, you can come back here and collect :hugs: from all your buddies. She probably can't begin to understand how you feel but you will always have us to support you. You can totally do this! If anything, pay it forward and show her a real-life example of strength and love and you will know you did all you could. I would be a complete basket case had I not learned from my BFF. And she'll probably say and do really insensitive things without even realizing it. I look back and know now that I caused some hurt. Just do the best you can in the moment and if you need to talk things through, you have a whole bunch of people to help you figure it out.


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> tested again this am... gesh I liek to pee on sticks... : )
> 
> Big ole negativo.... I even opened up the things nad took blowdryer to it to make it hurry up... BAHAHAHAhahahaha.... hahaha
> 
> I could see soemthing faint but really I jsut need to learn to wait... NOT!!!!!
> : )
> 
> Good for you CRC for not wastin the money yet... I hope we get BFP ont he same day as we are both 8DPO today.
> 
> I usually.. past 4 preggos got a good solid + at 10dpo. That makes Sunday maybe.

Last cycle I started testing 7 dpo. lol. how silly are we? How great would that be if we both got a BFP!!! My af isnt due until april 10th. what day your cycle due?? I dont know when to test??? I dont wanna test too early thinking of trying to wait til like wed. or thurs. I go to acupuncture thursday morning so maybe before that... Have a great weekend! :) sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Ruskiegirl-did you get your blood drawn today? How did it go?
> 
> Lisa-it's crazy that you and I could have the same cycle but ovulate on completely different days! Our bodies our so amazing and complex!
> 
> CRC-glad to hear your temps are rising! That's good! I just check a chart from Aug. when I was pregnant, and my temps now are doing the exact same thing as they did when I was pregnant. Before Ovulation I was getting temps around 36.1-36.2. After I ovulated, they went up to around 36.4-36.5. They were like that for the past 4 days, and now I have a spike in my temp today 36.66. Haha...if only I took my tempature when I wasn't pregnant, I could compare. :)
> 
> So, my husband is convinced that I am pregnant. He says I have "all the signs." I guess time will tell. I probably won't test till next Saturday or Sunday if I am still having pregnancy symptoms. If they go away, well, no need to waste my money and test till after AF doesn't show. Time will now stand still. :)
> 
> Have a good day! Off to take a little nap while my little guy naps!

Thats awesome! I have never charted before this is my first time. So im not real sure what to look for.... My temps are staying above my base temp before ovulation.... what else should I be watching for?? when is af due? I really hope that you are preggo agin! that would be awesome and I dont think I will test until next week my af isnt due til sunday the 10th so I dont wanna test early and be disappointed, might just wait and see if af shows up! fingers crossed she stays away from both of us! :)


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Wont get beta results till monday :cry: Please stick little beanie !

Good luck to you!!! Have a good weekend and relax! praying the little bean sticks! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Question to the ladies who have had their first AF following mc....

Did you get increased cm beforehand? (like tonnes, watery??)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## mememe123

LittleBird said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> hanskiz: GL
> 
> ruskie: FXd for you! Longest wait ever!!! I hate the waiting game...
> 
> Woody have a good weekend
> 
> 
> So.... My sis in law is pregnant.
> of course she was not trying... her youngest is 6...whom was born on my due date of first m/c.
> now she is pregnant again... and if I find out she is due on my dd from this past mc i think i will jsut die.
> She just happend to find out at the doc office yesterday. AHhhhhh....
> She lives on other side of country so that is a good thing :)
> Advice please??? tell me I will be pregnant this month too and everything will be fine !!!
> I wish!!
> 
> OMG, I just wrote a book and lost it... :( Anyway, I just wanted to say it hurts and it is hard, but the only thing that prevents me from hiding out waiting for the BFP rather than hanging out with my BFF who is expecting is that she was completely amazing during my first pregnancy, even as she was dealing with multiple MC. So I use her example as my inspiration. Believe me, it doesn't always work (I still hide in my room sometimes), but it helps. Remember, like my BFF, you're amazing and you will get that BFP. All of us are pulling for you. Prepare, pray, brace yourself whenever you will encounter your SIL. Once it is done, you can come back here and collect :hugs: from all your buddies. She probably can't begin to understand how you feel but you will always have us to support you. You can totally do this! If anything, pay it forward and show her a real-life example of strength and love and you will know you did all you could. I would be a complete basket case had I not learned from my BFF. And she'll probably say and do really insensitive things without even realizing it. I look back and know now that I caused some hurt. Just do the best you can in the moment and if you need to talk things through, you have a whole bunch of people to help you figure it out.Click to expand...



you are so heartfelt.. thank you!!! Her first baby I tried as much as i could to be there for her thought the distance and internet :) 

However i guess I do not have to worry this time anyway... It was an APRIL FOOLS joke... Can you belive that? She is not pregnant. 
She replyed back this am that she was joking. HA HA F'in funny!! 
Seriously??? what goes though peoples head?? 

I spent the whole day yesterday fretting and tring my best to be the best person I could be and made myself happy for her and THIS??? 

OMG.. What shoudl I reply?


----------



## mememe123

CRC25 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> tested again this am... gesh I liek to pee on sticks... : )
> 
> Big ole negativo.... I even opened up the things nad took blowdryer to it to make it hurry up... BAHAHAHAhahahaha.... hahaha
> 
> I could see soemthing faint but really I jsut need to learn to wait... NOT!!!!!
> : )
> 
> Good for you CRC for not wastin the money yet... I hope we get BFP ont he same day as we are both 8DPO today.
> 
> I usually.. past 4 preggos got a good solid + at 10dpo. That makes Sunday maybe.
> 
> Last cycle I started testing 7 dpo. lol. how silly are we? How great would that be if we both got a BFP!!! My af isnt due until april 10th. what day your cycle due?? I dont know when to test??? I dont wanna test too early thinking of trying to wait til like wed. or thurs. I go to acupuncture thursday morning so maybe before that... Have a great weekend! :) sending lots of baby dust your way!Click to expand...

CRC- I have never had a full 2 cycles in a row in years...

I dont know my start date. however going by 28days I am due April7th. 
I O'd on March 23/24... you??


----------



## Lyo28

My temp rise after ov seems low, so now I am wondering did I ov at all. What is the cut off point?

My temp just before the rise was 35.95 C, then day after 36.17 and today 36.15. seems like barely a 0.2 degree increase.


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> hanskiz: GL
> 
> ruskie: FXd for you! Longest wait ever!!! I hate the waiting game...
> 
> Woody have a good weekend
> 
> 
> So.... My sis in law is pregnant.
> of course she was not trying... her youngest is 6...whom was born on my due date of first m/c.
> now she is pregnant again... and if I find out she is due on my dd from this past mc i think i will jsut die.
> She just happend to find out at the doc office yesterday. AHhhhhh....
> She lives on other side of country so that is a good thing :)
> Advice please??? tell me I will be pregnant this month too and everything will be fine !!!
> I wish!!
> 
> OMG, I just wrote a book and lost it... :( Anyway, I just wanted to say it hurts and it is hard, but the only thing that prevents me from hiding out waiting for the BFP rather than hanging out with my BFF who is expecting is that she was completely amazing during my first pregnancy, even as she was dealing with multiple MC. So I use her example as my inspiration. Believe me, it doesn't always work (I still hide in my room sometimes), but it helps. Remember, like my BFF, you're amazing and you will get that BFP. All of us are pulling for you. Prepare, pray, brace yourself whenever you will encounter your SIL. Once it is done, you can come back here and collect :hugs: from all your buddies. She probably can't begin to understand how you feel but you will always have us to support you. You can totally do this! If anything, pay it forward and show her a real-life example of strength and love and you will know you did all you could. I would be a complete basket case had I not learned from my BFF. And she'll probably say and do really insensitive things without even realizing it. I look back and know now that I caused some hurt. Just do the best you can in the moment and if you need to talk things through, you have a whole bunch of people to help you figure it out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so heartfelt.. thank you!!! Her first baby I tried as much as i could to be there for her thought the distance and internet :)
> 
> However i guess I do not have to worry this time anyway... It was an APRIL FOOLS joke... Can you belive that? She is not pregnant.
> She replyed back this am that she was joking. HA HA F'in funny!!
> Seriously??? what goes though peoples head??
> 
> I spent the whole day yesterday fretting and tring my best to be the best person I could be and made myself happy for her and THIS???
> 
> OMG.. What shoudl I reply?Click to expand...

Nice. I'm sure she has no clue that you were getting worked up, but still, that stings. Pretty insensitive. Don't let it get to you.

About a response, I can be pretty passive aggressive at times, so I may not be the right one to answer... :winkwink: You could make a comment like she'd better be careful with her jokes or she just might end up that way. I bet some of the other ladies have some really clever comebacks.

Seriously, does she know you're TTC? I can't believe she'd come up with an April Fools joke like that if she did... That's just crazy.

On a separate topic, I just took my first basal temp. I didn't show DH though because I don't want him thinking that I'm obsessed. :haha: He brought me coffee and kept telling me to drink and kept talking to me. I guess a normal person would be appreciative and happy, I just pretended I needed a few minutes to wake up but I wanted him to leave! I guess he's going to have to know that I temp first thing in the morning... Can't keep a secret like that for long!


----------



## LittleBird

Lyo28 said:


> My temp rise after ov seems low, so now I am wondering did I ov at all. What is the cut off point?
> 
> My temp just before the rise was 35.95 C, then day after 36.17 and today 36.15. seems like barely a 0.2 degree increase.

The little booklet that comes with my thermometer says about 0.3 deg C diff. What were the prior few before your 35.95 reading?


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:



> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> tested again this am... gesh I liek to pee on sticks... : )
> 
> Big ole negativo.... I even opened up the things nad took blowdryer to it to make it hurry up... BAHAHAHAhahahaha.... hahaha
> 
> I could see soemthing faint but really I jsut need to learn to wait... NOT!!!!!
> : )
> 
> Good for you CRC for not wastin the money yet... I hope we get BFP ont he same day as we are both 8DPO today.
> 
> I usually.. past 4 preggos got a good solid + at 10dpo. That makes Sunday maybe.
> 
> Last cycle I started testing 7 dpo. lol. how silly are we? How great would that be if we both got a BFP!!! My af isnt due until april 10th. what day your cycle due?? I dont know when to test??? I dont wanna test too early thinking of trying to wait til like wed. or thurs. I go to acupuncture thursday morning so maybe before that... Have a great weekend! :) sending lots of baby dust your way!Click to expand...
> 
> CRC- I have never had a full 2 cycles in a row in years...
> 
> I dont know my start date. however going by 28days I am due April7th.
> I O'd on March 23/24... you??Click to expand...

Oh really. since I started acupuncture I have been on a 28 day cycle since my m/c. so my af is due arpil 10th and I O'd on March 24th . Got a postive opk on the 22nd and the 23rd, so I tested on the 24th and it was no longer postive! I usually dont O til on the 14th day but according to temps and opk's I O'd on the 12th day of my cyle this time..... Praying for us a BFP :)


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> hanskiz: GL
> 
> ruskie: FXd for you! Longest wait ever!!! I hate the waiting game...
> 
> Woody have a good weekend
> 
> 
> So.... My sis in law is pregnant.
> of course she was not trying... her youngest is 6...whom was born on my due date of first m/c.
> now she is pregnant again... and if I find out she is due on my dd from this past mc i think i will jsut die.
> She just happend to find out at the doc office yesterday. AHhhhhh....
> She lives on other side of country so that is a good thing :)
> Advice please??? tell me I will be pregnant this month too and everything will be fine !!!
> I wish!!
> 
> OMG, I just wrote a book and lost it... :( Anyway, I just wanted to say it hurts and it is hard, but the only thing that prevents me from hiding out waiting for the BFP rather than hanging out with my BFF who is expecting is that she was completely amazing during my first pregnancy, even as she was dealing with multiple MC. So I use her example as my inspiration. Believe me, it doesn't always work (I still hide in my room sometimes), but it helps. Remember, like my BFF, you're amazing and you will get that BFP. All of us are pulling for you. Prepare, pray, brace yourself whenever you will encounter your SIL. Once it is done, you can come back here and collect :hugs: from all your buddies. She probably can't begin to understand how you feel but you will always have us to support you. You can totally do this! If anything, pay it forward and show her a real-life example of strength and love and you will know you did all you could. I would be a complete basket case had I not learned from my BFF. And she'll probably say and do really insensitive things without even realizing it. I look back and know now that I caused some hurt. Just do the best you can in the moment and if you need to talk things through, you have a whole bunch of people to help you figure it out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so heartfelt.. thank you!!! Her first baby I tried as much as i could to be there for her thought the distance and internet :)
> 
> However i guess I do not have to worry this time anyway... It was an APRIL FOOLS joke... Can you belive that? She is not pregnant.
> She replyed back this am that she was joking. HA HA F'in funny!!
> Seriously??? what goes though peoples head??
> 
> I spent the whole day yesterday fretting and tring my best to be the best person I could be and made myself happy for her and THIS???
> 
> OMG.. What shoudl I reply?Click to expand...

YUCK. That is a yucky April Fools Joke.. someone else did that on Facebook- one of my friends- she has TWO babies 9 months apart.. she literally conceived 6 weeks after giving birth to her first and I was like OMG SERIOUSLY!?!?!? She's ALREADY preggo again!?!? It definitely stung a tiny piece of my heart... she just doesn't know any better though. Anyone who has ever gone through a loss or infertility CERTAINLY would not find it funny! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

So my team is in the finals!! Wahoo!!

I'm feeling tonnes better, no real flu symptoms but on and off nausea all day no appetite but feel less Sicky for about 5 mins after I eat!!

Lots and lots of watery cm and occasional abdo pulling pains

Scared to tell DH Incase he talks me into testing!!


----------



## mememe123

littlebird-
I think you will ahev to tell Hubby... hehe... I hide my POAS addition sometimes too.. LOL...

I am going to take the high road and just delete the email. She is a complete jokster everyday of life so i know she did not mean harm. No point in dredgeing up more heartache. 
She does know we are trying I just lost the baby Jan31st2011.

Holly- I can understand people not thinking of hurt feelings... people do not understand unless they have been there. :)


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> So my team is in the finals!! Wahoo!!
> 
> I'm feeling tonnes better, no real flu symptoms but on and off nausea all day no appetite but feel less Sicky for about 5 mins after I eat!!
> 
> Lots and lots of watery cm and occasional abdo pulling pains
> 
> Scared to tell DH Incase he talks me into testing!!

Sounds promising!!! :test:


----------



## hollyw79

I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!


----------



## Neversaynever

hollyw79 said:


> I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!

Stop stressing! Easier said than done I know but it's out of your hands now :). I posted something like this on another thread...it's pants you spend sooo much of the month waiting for two days that you can fall pregnant and then spend another two weeks waiting for a BFP. :hugs: Holly, you've been a tower of strength to others in here and we're all rooting for you to have a BFP hun

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> So my team is in the finals!! Wahoo!!
> 
> I'm feeling tonnes better, no real flu symptoms but on and off nausea all day no appetite but feel less Sicky for about 5 mins after I eat!!
> 
> Lots and lots of watery cm and occasional abdo pulling pains
> 
> Scared to tell DH Incase he talks me into testing!!

How many DPO are you? if more than 12 then test??

Well done your team :)

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Well CD 11 and I think my lines are getting darker slowly but surely and just waiting to ovulate. Have no idea when it'll happen as never got a positive before as was only testing once a day. Testing morning and evening so I don't miss the surge ( think this is what happened last time :dohh:)

Does anyone check cervix position here?? If so, how long until you get to know what you're doing? Do you think it's worth doing? Also, CM and EWCM when does it become EWCM (as in run up to ovulation/during/after)

I hate trawling for info and much prefer it from people who have tried it. 

I can't do temping as I'm not sleeping great and don't always get up at the same time 

Hugs to all...bring on the BFP's 

XxX


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!

I know what you mean! Im a control freak on top of waiting. the two dont go hand in hand its awful... Im 9dpo today and I dont feel any different. lol.... My nipples are a little sore but other than that could just be a af coming symptom..... I dont get why we cant just find out right after. the 2ww is torture! so your gonna test around 10 or 11 dpo?? Im too scared too test of tired of seeing the BFN :(


----------



## anotherbabs

:hi all, this is my first month using opk after loosing my little girl at 27 weeks last year :sadangel: i got a postive on thursday evening around 6 after a negative that morning but didnt get to bd until this afternoon so would i still have a chance as it was within in the 48 hours (or am i out) got positive on cd 16 and today is cd 18 thanks in advance


----------



## LittleBird

anotherbabs said:


> :hi all, this is my first month using opk after loosing my little girl at 27 weeks last year :sadangel: i got a postive on thursday evening around 6 after a negative that morning but didnt get to bd until this afternoon so would i still have a chance as it was within in the 48 hours (or am i out) got positive on cd 16 and today is cd 18 thanks in advance

So sorry to hear about your little girl. I think it is possible. After getting the pos OPK, you can keep testing to see how long the surge lasts. Plus I would also take into account your CM. That should give you more info about when ovulation actually happened. If you had EWCM when you BDed you might have caught it at the right time. Good luck!


----------



## anotherbabs

thank you for reply had faint line yesterday morning and evening but it wasnt as strong as day before if you know what i mean? does line not show after ov? cm according to fertility friend was fertile...


----------



## hollyw79

Neversaynever said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!
> 
> Stop stressing! Easier said than done I know but it's out of your hands now :). I posted something like this on another thread...it's pants you spend sooo much of the month waiting for two days that you can fall pregnant and then spend another two weeks waiting for a BFP. :hugs: Holly, you've been a tower of strength to others in here and we're all rooting for you to have a BFP hun
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

:flower: you're so sweet! :hugs: I suppose this is just the hard part in waiting! :shrug: It's just hard to be hopeful.. even though I know I HAVE to be!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!
> 
> I know what you mean! Im a control freak on top of waiting. the two dont go hand in hand its awful... Im 9dpo today and I dont feel any different. lol.... My nipples are a little sore but other than that could just be a af coming symptom..... I dont get why we cant just find out right after. the 2ww is torture! so your gonna test around 10 or 11 dpo?? Im too scared too test of tired of seeing the BFN :(Click to expand...

That's my biggest fear- feeling nothing!!!! :cry: I am for sure going to test around 10 or 11 DPO because that's when I got my BFP in January! Have you decided when you will???


----------



## hollyw79

Neversaynever said:


> Well CD 11 and I think my lines are getting darker slowly but surely and just waiting to ovulate. Have no idea when it'll happen as never got a positive before as was only testing once a day. Testing morning and evening so I don't miss the surge ( think this is what happened last time :dohh:)
> 
> Does anyone check cervix position here?? If so, how long until you get to know what you're doing? Do you think it's worth doing? Also, CM and EWCM when does it become EWCM (as in run up to ovulation/during/after)
> 
> I hate trawling for info and much prefer it from people who have tried it.
> 
> I can't do temping as I'm not sleeping great and don't always get up at the same time
> 
> Hugs to all...bring on the BFP's
> 
> XxX

It's amazing how quickly your surge can come- my opk's were pretty faint and then BOOM! It's a good thing that you're checking more than once a day!! I *think* the EWCM comes right about when you're about to ovulate.. not after.. I noticed I dry up after honestly. I've never checked my cervix nor temped for that matter! I'm in the same boat as you in not waking up at the same time. 

BFP"s for sure!! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

anotherbabs said:


> :hi all, this is my first month using opk after loosing my little girl at 27 weeks last year :sadangel: i got a postive on thursday evening around 6 after a negative that morning but didnt get to bd until this afternoon so would i still have a chance as it was within in the 48 hours (or am i out) got positive on cd 16 and today is cd 18 thanks in advance

I'm terribly sorry about your loss :hugs: That's soo hard.. hard enough early on.. I'm sorry you went through that. 

I think you are fine if you BD'd this afternoon... definitely still a chance!! Did you BD at all before then??


----------



## anotherbabs

thank you it has been an awful time and ttc is no less stressful and pg when i get a bfp it wont end the worry just praying for a baby to keep 
my cycles are all over the place and had been testing from cd 10 with the illusion i would ov cd 14 and had bd cd10 cd 11 cd12 and 13 but had no positive opk and then felt as if i had missed my chance so gave it one shot today :D


----------



## hollyw79

anotherbabs said:


> thank you it has been an awful time and ttc is no less stressful and pg when i get a bfp it wont end the worry just praying for a baby to keep
> my cycles are all over the place and had been testing from cd 10 with the illusion i would ov cd 14 and had bd cd10 cd 11 cd12 and 13 but had no positive opk and then felt as if i had missed my chance so gave it one shot today :D

Well, sperm can apparently live up to 5 days.. so I think it's a great thing you did before AND again after! :thumbup:


----------



## mememe123

holly & crc & neversaynever- I always think of my moms generations and how long it took them to find out... did they even hace sticks to pee on?? hehe.. 
then I think of my 2 girls and someday they will probably be able to tell in a could of days.... that would be awesome. 
CRC- I still cant belive you are holding out on testing for so long.. you are a trooper. 

Woody- If you are over 10DPO... TEST TEST TEST.... We want to hear about BFP's. 

Well girls............. my body is telling me totally different thigns today. My boobs hurt... feels like they are squished in a mamogram machine and it wont let go... however my uterus feels like it is going to fall out of my body and AF is going to show her ugly face early.
Hummm....


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> holly & crc & neversaynever- I always think of my moms generations and how long it took them to find out... did they even hace sticks to pee on?? hehe..
> then I think of my 2 girls and someday they will probably be able to tell in a could of days.... that would be awesome.
> CRC- I still cant belive you are holding out on testing for so long.. you are a trooper.
> 
> Woody- If you are over 10DPO... TEST TEST TEST.... We want to hear about BFP's.
> 
> Well girls............. my body is telling me totally different thigns today. My boobs hurt... feels like they are squished in a mamogram machine and it wont let go... however my uterus feels like it is going to fall out of my body and AF is going to show her ugly face early.
> Hummm....

This is true- I couldn't imagine living 50 years ago and not having OPK's! lol 

I think our bodies are the enemy and CANNOT be trusted! :haha: I seriously give NO CREDIT to symptoms- good or bad! Because you hear everyday of people thinking they FOR SURE are and get BFN's and vice versa! 

When are you going to test hun?:hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

CRC25 said:


> Thats awesome! I have never charted before this is my first time. So im not real sure what to look for.... My temps are staying above my base temp before ovulation.... what else should I be watching for?? when is af due? I really hope that you are preggo agin! that would be awesome and I dont think I will test until next week my af isnt due til sunday the 10th so I dont wanna test early and be disappointed, might just wait and see if af shows up! fingers crossed she stays away from both of us! :)

I started charting my Temp back in Aug. and the first month I decided to do so, I got pregnant. After my miscarriage in October, I let a month go w/out temping as I didn't want to obsess. The following month I was streaky at temping, more so again b/c I did not want to obsess, but then I was pregnant, SOOO....I have not had a lot of experience with this either. I have no problem getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the problem! :( So...what I know is that your temps need to stay above your baseline, if it drops below you baseline around 6-11 DPO that could be an implantation dip, otherwise if it gets closer to AF and dips below or at BL you can expect AF more than likely. I ovulated on CD 11 (March 27). Not exaclty sure when AF will arrive. My first AF after MC at the end of January came at about 21 days, and the 2nd one came 30 days after that. So, I think if symptoms keep up I'll test this coming Saturday. 
Thanks for the encouragement! Maybe we can be testing buddies! :) :dust:

Sorry for my little essay! :)


----------



## dimplesmagee

So...how about we say how many dpo we are and symptoms we are feeling....I'd love to compare!

Myself 6dpo:
TIRED!
bloated
gassy
constipated
increase CM (lotiony)
BBT Luteal phase dip (happened this AM)
Moody/Irritable
Not today, but I have had some sharp pains in my abdomen
Vivid dreams (they have nothing to do w/ being pregnant, but they are weird!)


----------



## lintu

I think I'm about 1DPO and just feel crap and bloated, that's all normal for me, really not very + for this mtg at all :shrug:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well i wont get beta results till monday todays tests have been negative but im still hopefull :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

hollyw79 said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> holly & crc & neversaynever- I always think of my moms generations and how long it took them to find out... did they even hace sticks to pee on?? hehe..
> then I think of my 2 girls and someday they will probably be able to tell in a could of days.... that would be awesome.
> CRC- I still cant belive you are holding out on testing for so long.. you are a trooper.
> 
> Woody- If you are over 10DPO... TEST TEST TEST.... We want to hear about BFP's.
> 
> Well girls............. my body is telling me totally different thigns today. My boobs hurt... feels like they are squished in a mamogram machine and it wont let go... however my uterus feels like it is going to fall out of my body and AF is going to show her ugly face early.
> Hummm....
> 
> This is true- I couldn't imagine living 50 years ago and not having OPK's! lol
> 
> I think our bodies are the enemy and CANNOT be trusted! :haha: I seriously give NO CREDIT to symptoms- good or bad! Because you hear everyday of people thinking they FOR SURE are and get BFN's and vice versa!
> 
> When are you going to test hun?:hugs:Click to expand...

I test everyday.. LOL... POAS aholic. 
all negative so far. lots of fade lines ....:dohh:


----------



## mememe123

I am 9dpo:
Boobs hurt
cramps UGH
phantom period starting... I hate this!!! 
impatient
frustrated...:)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I feel SO vulnerable today! You put ALL this hope,work, and effort into conceiving- and the waiting game is just UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can't I just KNOW right now if it worked or not so I don't need to spend the next 2 weeks wondering?? How GREAT would it be if you could :sex: and then run and POAS and know if it worked- and if not- run back to bed and :sex: some more to try again! I just feel like I need to take a HUGE deep breath right now!! 3DPO.. 7 or 8 more to go until I test!
> 
> I know what you mean! Im a control freak on top of waiting. the two dont go hand in hand its awful... Im 9dpo today and I dont feel any different. lol.... My nipples are a little sore but other than that could just be a af coming symptom..... I dont get why we cant just find out right after. the 2ww is torture! so your gonna test around 10 or 11 dpo?? Im too scared too test of tired of seeing the BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's my biggest fear- feeling nothing!!!! :cry: I am for sure going to test around 10 or 11 DPO because that's when I got my BFP in January! Have you decided when you will???Click to expand...

No I think Im going to wait til wed. or thurs. which would be 13 or 14dpo... Im not getting my hopes up. My sister n law and brother just had their first baby last week and its so hard to see her w/ my neice but Im happy for them. I also have a step daughter who will be 3 this year so it also makes it very hard. I dont have any children of my own.... so each time I just cross my fingers and pray my time will come.... and im also receiving acupuncture, I actually go again this thursday. fingers crossed that will help. so hopefully i can hold off with my poas addiction! :)


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> holly & crc & neversaynever- I always think of my moms generations and how long it took them to find out... did they even hace sticks to pee on?? hehe..
> then I think of my 2 girls and someday they will probably be able to tell in a could of days.... that would be awesome.
> CRC- I still cant belive you are holding out on testing for so long.. you are a trooper.
> 
> Woody- If you are over 10DPO... TEST TEST TEST.... We want to hear about BFP's.
> 
> Well girls............. my body is telling me totally different thigns today. My boobs hurt... feels like they are squished in a mamogram machine and it wont let go... however my uterus feels like it is going to fall out of my body and AF is going to show her ugly face early.
> Hummm....


I hav been trying to stay super busy so I dont think about it.... I want to test so bad today.... Im 9dpo today so I know its still too early! but it does cross my mind. lol... I think Im try to hold off til wed or thursday! I go to my 3rd cycle of acupuncture thursday and we finally get to start concentrating on fertility and Im overly excited. and im right there with ya with my body going in all different directions... sore nipples, back aching on and off had some mild cramping today... not real sure about that b/c af isnt due til next sunday. a week from tom.... so who knows.... when does implantation take place and is there any side effects besides implanation bleeding?


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> Thats awesome! I have never charted before this is my first time. So im not real sure what to look for.... My temps are staying above my base temp before ovulation.... what else should I be watching for?? when is af due? I really hope that you are preggo agin! that would be awesome and I dont think I will test until next week my af isnt due til sunday the 10th so I dont wanna test early and be disappointed, might just wait and see if af shows up! fingers crossed she stays away from both of us! :)
> 
> I started charting my Temp back in Aug. and the first month I decided to do so, I got pregnant. After my miscarriage in October, I let a month go w/out temping as I didn't want to obsess. The following month I was streaky at temping, more so again b/c I did not want to obsess, but then I was pregnant, SOOO....I have not had a lot of experience with this either. I have no problem getting pregnant, it's staying pregnant that's the problem! :( So...what I know is that your temps need to stay above your baseline, if it drops below you baseline around 6-11 DPO that could be an implantation dip, otherwise if it gets closer to AF and dips below or at BL you can expect AF more than likely. I ovulated on CD 11 (March 27). Not exaclty sure when AF will arrive. My first AF after MC at the end of January came at about 21 days, and the 2nd one came 30 days after that. So, I think if symptoms keep up I'll test this coming Saturday.
> Thanks for the encouragement! Maybe we can be testing buddies! :) :dust:
> 
> Sorry for my little essay! :)Click to expand...

Ok, the tempting keeps me busy instead of poas I just look at the charts.lol and i def. agree that we can be testing buddies!!! So you are 6dpo today???


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> holly & crc & neversaynever- I always think of my moms generations and how long it took them to find out... did they even hace sticks to pee on?? hehe..
> then I think of my 2 girls and someday they will probably be able to tell in a could of days.... that would be awesome.
> CRC- I still cant belive you are holding out on testing for so long.. you are a trooper.
> 
> Woody- If you are over 10DPO... TEST TEST TEST.... We want to hear about BFP's.
> 
> Well girls............. my body is telling me totally different thigns today. My boobs hurt... feels like they are squished in a mamogram machine and it wont let go... however my uterus feels like it is going to fall out of my body and AF is going to show her ugly face early.
> Hummm....
> 
> This is true- I couldn't imagine living 50 years ago and not having OPK's! lol
> 
> I think our bodies are the enemy and CANNOT be trusted! :haha: I seriously give NO CREDIT to symptoms- good or bad! Because you hear everyday of people thinking they FOR SURE are and get BFN's and vice versa!
> 
> When are you going to test hun?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I test everyday.. LOL... POAS aholic.
> all negative so far. lots of fade lines ....:dohh:Click to expand...

Thats too funny! I havent tested yet... but I really do want too! and I def. agree that we are very lucky w/ technology now days... what would we do without opk's and the internet to talk to each other! lol :)


----------



## CRC25

I am 9dpo today...
*Sore nipples which I have never noticed before
*Increased cm since ovulation
*gassy
*Don't usually dream but did have a dream 3 nights ago that I had a baby boy and I was holding him and when I woke up he was gone...(but my step daughter did fall asleep on my belly the night before, not sure if that has anything to do with it.)
* I have had some cramping like af cramping today which Ive never noticed this early before af was due....
***Not getting my hopes up this month but staying postive!
Good luck everyone!! and lots and lots of Baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning ladies :flower:

I got my + OPK!!! I'm so excited! 

We DTD yesterday and will today and tomorrow as well. I thought I'd missed it so am super happy to have managed it. It was - yesterday morning so I'm guessing I'll ovulate tomorrow?? I still don't really get it!! 
I'll test tomorrow morning too.

I'm really happy as even if we don't get pregnant this cycle it does mean that things are back to normal and my cycle is as predictable as it was before.

AND the bleeding really does seem to have stopped now. Amazing. 

I'm going back to read through and see what you guys have been up to now!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, Hanskiz. Very happy to hear about your +OPK. Good luck, think sticky egg.


----------



## Lyo28

Hansik delighted you have your pos opk. 

I had a slight thermometer malfunction this morning, I woke to take it at 5.30 like I do on weekdays, took the temperature and it beeped looked at it and it had the default number on it that seems to come up after I turn it on. So I was confused then while I am looking at it it beeps again and a really low temp came up! 

So I was freaking cos I was already worried as you may have seen by my thread that my temps weren't high enough and really wanted to see todays but it didn't work.

So I feel back to sleep, woke 2.5 hours later and took it straightaway and it was the highest it has ever been- 36.64. I was delighted, my temp tends to go lower the later I take it- I am weird that way. Anyway I put it into FF and it put me down as ovulating on Thursday which I suspected so I am definitely 3 DPO. 

That is my long story! I was glad DH was away last night as he would have been seriously worried at me this morning cursing and swearing at the thermometer :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

Woo hanskiz +opk!!!

I am buying a test today and hopefully testing tomorrow with fmu unless DH makes me tonight,

Back to playoff final today eeeek nerves!!

Still nausea, nothing settles my tummy for longer than 5 mins
Maybe just the backlash from my cold though 

Xx


----------



## Lyo28

OOOH Woody exciting, Best of luck to you


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> I got my + OPK!!! I'm so excited!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: yeahy that fab new huni


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> Woo hanskiz +opk!!!
> 
> I am buying a test today and hopefully testing tomorrow with fmu unless DH makes me tonight,
> 
> Xx

good luck huni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:


----------



## WoodyA

How exciting!! Xmas baby!!


----------



## WoodyA

I'm very emotional today, keep crying cos my BIL didn't get my Sis anything for mothers day from their 8 month old!


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:

That would be my EDD too!! 
Wouldn't that be super special?? Although to be fair I would hate to have my birthday on Christmas eve! 

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I'm very emotional today, keep crying cos my BIL didn't get my Sis anything for mothers day from their 8 month old!

I really really think you might be pregnant!! You're testing tomorrow right? I can't wait to hear! FX'd for you..... :thumbup:


----------



## Hanskiz

lintu said:


> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:

When did you get your + opk? I'm not temping so I won't know if I actually ovulate but want to know how long a surge can/will last. 
I got + this morning and DTD yesterday and will today and tomorrow but the OH is away so really hoping I ov tonight or tomorrow otherwise we'll miss peak fertility. 
It's such a minefield, who'd have thought it would be so finely tuned??? :wacko:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz...:wohoo: at your positive!

Woody...you are one heck of a woman not testing!

Lintu...good luck hun, fingers x'd for the BFP :flower:

Holly...are you feeling any less stressed?

:hi: to lyo, babyboyle, dimples maggee and everyone else :hi:

Well finally got my positive yesterday evening at 7pm :happydance: the test line came up straight away and before the control line so I did a digital test and got my smiley :happydance:

Tested again this morning, thought it was a strong positive and did a smiley but there was just the O :cry: just a short surge for me but glad I got to see a smiley face though.

So we :sex: last night and this morning and also Thursday and now keeping everything crossed that I'll get my BFP!

XxX


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:
> 
> That would be my EDD too!!
> Wouldn't that be super special?? Although to be fair I would hate to have my birthday on Christmas eve!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I never wanted a baby in December for that reason, as a kid I would have hated my birthday around Xmas :shrug: oh well not much I can do now lol, just have to do something in the yr for them xxxx


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:
> 
> When did you get your + opk? I'm not temping so I won't know if I actually ovulate but want to know how long a surge can/will last.
> I got + this morning and DTD yesterday and will today and tomorrow but the OH is away so really hoping I ov tonight or tomorrow otherwise we'll miss peak fertility.
> It's such a minefield, who'd have thought it would be so finely tuned??? :wacko:Click to expand...

I got + CD 20&21, my temp went up CD22 and then more today. I also had EWCM and a high CP same days as +, been having major ferns for a week on my microscope :happydance: I'm so excited to be working, at the moment not even bothered if I don't get a :bfp: at the end of this cycle, I'm working!!!

Good luck huni :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

lintu said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:
> 
> That would be my EDD too!!
> Wouldn't that be super special?? Although to be fair I would hate to have my birthday on Christmas eve!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I never wanted a baby in December for that reason, as a kid I would have hated my birthday around Xmas :shrug: oh well not much I can do now lol, just have to do something in the yr for them xxxxClick to expand...

I'm sure you wouldn't care if you get the magic BFP :thumbup:

Besides, baby could always come early or late :shrug:

I've got a friend whose birthday is Boxing day yet we celebrate it in March for her instead :flower:

XxX


----------



## Lyo28

Neversaynever congrats on your positive opk.:happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lyo28 said:


> Neversaynever congrats on your positive opk.:happydance:

Thank you :flower:

Although does that mean my cycle is going to be much shorter than normal now??

Say I actually ovulate 36 hours after positive, that would make it Monday which is CD13 and I'd then be due AF on CD 27 :wacko: instead of 29 or 30
:shrug:

This is far too complicated!! :haha:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Well finally got my positive yesterday evening at 7pm :happydance: the test line came up straight away and before the control line so I did a digital test and got my smiley :happydance:
> 
> Tested again this morning, thought it was a strong positive and did a smiley but there was just the O :cry: just a short surge for me but glad I got to see a smiley face though.
> 
> So we :sex: last night and this morning and also Thursday and now keeping everything crossed that I'll get my BFP!
> 
> XxX

We are ovulation buddies (nearly). How long is your cycle usually? What day will you be testing? 
I'm holding out til DD's birthday on 17th - I say holding out, af is due 16th. :haha:
Really hope I ov today or tomorrow as OH will be away Tuesday and Wednesday. 
More Bding today and tomorrow and then I'll be joining you in the 2ww. Symptom spotting here I come!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Although does that mean my cycle is going to be much shorter than normal now??
> 
> Say I actually ovulate 36 hours after positive, that would make it Monday which is CD13 and I'd then be due AF on CD 27 :wacko: instead of 29 or 30
> :shrug:
> 
> This is far too complicated!! :haha:
> 
> XxX

It depends how long your luteal phase is. I think 11-14 is standard but it can be longer or shorter. But it may be that you could expect af on cd27 - hopefully a bfp instead obviously!! With my DD I had a really short cycle - ov'd on around cd 8-9 - going by cm and the fact that we only DTD once on cd 8!! I tested on cd 20 and got a bfp!! 
As long as you catch it it doesn't matter!!! :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

Just bought some tests! 
Feel a bit less Sicky so wondering if it was from my cold I had, very prone to tears today though! Lol

Maybe I feel less sick cos I'm waiting for Nandos! Mmm!


----------



## Hanskiz

Poas poas poas poas!!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Good Morning! Its 9am by me...you all stay busy while I"m sleeping at night. I always have so much to catch up on! :)

Exciting about + O-tests! Happy :sex:

CRC-today is 7dpo. I have gotten a + pregnancy test as early as 10 dpo, and as late as 14 dpo. So what day sounds good for you? This will be fun! :)

Woody-glad you are feeling better! When are you testing???? So exciting!

Ruskie-Stop testing until you get the blood work! :flower: Glad you are staying positive though! Happy thoughts!

Off to get my day started!


----------



## lintu

Neversaynever said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> well Iv had my thermal shift looks likes iv done everything i can foo this month, and iv just worked out that if i get :bfp: this cycle then I will have an EDD of wait for it December 24th :dohh:
> 
> That would be my EDD too!!
> Wouldn't that be super special?? Although to be fair I would hate to have my birthday on Christmas eve!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I never wanted a baby in December for that reason, as a kid I would have hated my birthday around Xmas :shrug: oh well not much I can do now lol, just have to do something in the yr for them xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't care if you get the magic BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Besides, baby could always come early or late :shrug:
> 
> I've got a friend whose birthday is Boxing day yet we celebrate it in March for her instead :flower:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

oh god yeah, I dont care either way anymore, as longs as its healthy :hugs::hugs::hugs: the fact thats its xmas will be the last thing on my mind :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I'm planning on poas tomorrow with fmu, it's DHs birthday and he is going away again

That's if I get through tonight! 

I've got a pack of 2 frer though so could possibly do both!!

Nausea returning a little now I've eaten again


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ :happydance: sooooooooo happy for you that you got your positive OPK!!! Definitely keep the BD'ing up the next 2-3 days! :thumbup: Fx'd for you!

Neversaynever~ That's awesome that you got a positive OPK too! :thumbup: Now, all of you ladies need to get a BFP now!! :happydance: 

WoodyA~ :test: Hopeful for you!! 

lintu~ that'd be an interesting due date for sure! but, babies almost NEVER come on their due dates! Hopefully we will get our 2011 baby! :) 

Lyo28 ~ :flower: we should test on the same day!! :) 

dimplesmagee~ I agree! lots of catching up when I sign back on in the morning! Hope you're having a great weekend! :hugs:

As for me~ I am feeling "meh" .. this is the first month I've put serious effort into TTC as last month I was so "whatever" about it.. but that comes with a lot of anticipation and potential for disappointment. Trying hard to be optimistic about it all right now. I'm frustrated with the TOTAL confusion about ovulation and Lh surge and when it happens.. its too late to change anything now.. I FEEL like I have it covered and at this point- just praying big time!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Holly you're so right, my OH said he was too tired last night and went off to bed. I sat downstairs crying thinking this was a wasted chance seeing as he's said he doesn't want know when I'm ovulating (I totally understand that though) although I got my wicked way in the end, that's not usually the case and I'm now so worried how I'm going to cope with a BFN :dohh:
Big :hugs: and try and stay positive hun

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> As for me~ I am feeling "meh" .. this is the first month I've put serious effort into TTC as last month I was so "whatever" about it.. but that comes with a lot of anticipation and potential for disappointment. Trying hard to be optimistic about it all right now. I'm frustrated with the TOTAL confusion about ovulation and Lh surge and when it happens.. its too late to change anything now.. I FEEL like I have it covered and at this point- just praying big time!!

Don't feel 'meh'. You've done absolutely the best you can. I think with all the BDing you've put in you have definitely got yourself covered! Absolutely heroic effort!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I know what you mean about the anticipation though. This is the first month I can honestly say I've really TTC at all - using opk's and really making an effort to DTD as much as possible whilst I'm fertile - it does make the potential disappointment worse in some ways, but at least you know you've done your best. Much worse to get a bfn and feel like it's because you didn't put in enough effort!! 

I've got my FX'd for you Holly - have you got a date in mind for testing?

:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Neversaynever~ I feel the same... I wanted to BD on Thursday morning AND Thursday night- I prodded my DH.. joked around- trying not to be TOO serious and I couldn't get him to budge.. he was WORN out after the previous 5 days in a row. :cry: I seriously think I WILL cry if I get a BFN .. especially this first month.. I am making a concerted effort to be positive though! TRYING!

Hanskiz~ Heroic! lol! Heroic would have been like the 9 times we did in January... I wish we had been able to do that this time! I think I really could have only BD'd ONE more time Thursday night to have it fully covered.. hoping the sperm were sitting there waiting! 

I'm anywhere from 3-5 DPO.. 4 DPO being my honest guess.. and I think I will test at 10 or 11 DPO which would be this coming weekend- aka- NOT SOON ENOUGH! lol What about you?? How many DPO do you plan on testing?


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> How many DPO do you plan on testing?

I'm holding out until the 17th. My daughter's second birthday (unless af shows before of course). I will then be 14dpo. I've never waited that long before. I got my bfp at 11dpo in December and with DD (if my memory is right). But both those times I 'knew' I was pregnant. Absolutely no doubt about it. I don't think I could be that confident this time even if I got the same 'feeling'. 

I shall wait. I shall wait. I shall wait. :wacko:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> How many DPO do you plan on testing?
> 
> I'm holding out until the 17th. My daughter's second birthday (unless af shows before of course). I will then be 14dpo. I've never waited that long before. I got my bfp at 11dpo in December and with DD (if my memory is right). But both those times I 'knew' I was pregnant. Absolutely no doubt about it. I don't think I could be that confident this time even if I got the same 'feeling'.
> 
> I shall wait. I shall wait. I shall wait. :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl: I like that- I shall wait.I shall wait.I shall wait. 

That is by FAR my biggest fear- I also KNEW in Jan. when I got preggo- I would have literally bet a million dollars on it- soooo many signs- so my fear is I won't feel anything and count myself out before even getting started. I also got my BFP @ 11DPO in Jan.. so that is why I figured I'd test that. I FOR SURE won't test any sooner than that honestly..

PRAYING for nausea, late night trips to pee, cramping, tiredness, and sore boobs!!! :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> PRAYING for nausea, late night trips to pee, cramping, tiredness, and sore boobs!!! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
When else would you wish such symptoms upon yourself!!!!

I actually didn't have any symptoms apart from the peeing and some implantation spotting. I 'knew' before either of those happened though. It came to me like a bolt from the blue. Same with DD. I just suddenly thought 'gosh, I'm pregnant' and so it was! 
I shall be in denial this cycle. I need proof this time round!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey ladies !! I havent had any positives since friday , Right now i don't even agree with what ff said was my o date . I think i may have gotten a batch of faulty tests so now im, stuck waiting


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> PRAYING for nausea, late night trips to pee, cramping, tiredness, and sore boobs!!! :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> When else would you wish such symptoms upon yourself!!!!
> 
> I actually didn't have any symptoms apart from the peeing and some implantation spotting. I 'knew' before either of those happened though. It came to me like a bolt from the blue. Same with DD. I just suddenly thought 'gosh, I'm pregnant' and so it was!
> I shall be in denial this cycle. I need proof this time round!!Click to expand...


sooooo true! I was peeing a TON in January, felt sleepy and crampy- the cramps are really what clued me in as that was the ONLY symptom I had with my son. I AM going to be in denial regardless!!


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hey ladies !! I havent had any positives since friday , Right now i don't even agree with what ff said was my o date . I think i may have gotten a batch of faulty tests so now im, stuck waiting


Aw, VERY frustrating!!! So do you think you're still in the 2ww??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya :hugs: Today im 7 dpo by what temps cm and my ovulation pain tell me , Lots of stuff going on tho lol Sore tummy on my left side , very gassy , very tired , very hungry !


----------



## WoodyA

Well I just got a bfn!

My nausea must be cos I was ill!
Who knows about the watery cm n cramps though!
Probably AF coming, bring her on!!


----------



## WoodyA

Gonna try fmu tomorrow cos when I just tested I had only peed over an hour before and have drunk a bit today!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL Tommorow Woody !


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Ya :hugs: Today im 7 dpo by what temps cm and my ovulation pain tell me , Lots of stuff going on tho lol Sore tummy on my left side , very gassy , very tired , very hungry !


Definitely still room for a BFP! :dust:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Well I just got a bfn!
> 
> My nausea must be cos I was ill!
> Who knows about the watery cm n cramps though!
> Probably AF coming, bring her on!!

How many DPO are you now?? Hopefully with FMU you'll see a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep there sure is ! I am doubtfull but hopefull i guess


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a bfn!
> 
> My nausea must be cos I was ill!
> Who knows about the watery cm n cramps though!
> Probably AF coming, bring her on!!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?? Hopefully with FMU you'll see a BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well going by the second Possitive opk I'm about 10/11 dpo


----------



## WoodyA

But I didn't get BFP till 14dpo last time with zero symptoms


----------



## WoodyA

Just read on the frer package that you don't need fmu to test!
Disheartening!

Oh well what will be will be!


----------



## hollyw79

well, 10-11 DPO IS still somewhat early and you DO have a higher concentration of the preg hormone in the morning- so no, you don't need it to get a + .. but this early on, you probably do!


----------



## mememe123

oh my soo much to catch up on... 

Woody try the FMU it is too early in DPO for pos at night.. I think

Hanskiz--- Yeah pos OPK

Ruskie girl-- I am pullin for yah!! :)

So today the canadian chick I am went to the USA!!! Yahoo... You are all so lucky I got FR HPT 3/$12 Holy cabana!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!! Cha ching.. 
I pay $10 for 1 here in CANADA!!! Bugger me!! 
I love shoppin trips.. i got myself the hotest pink shoes ever!!! 

So symptoms... I am 10DPO
Feeling nothing really. 
tender boobs and cramps here and there. Could be AF knocking on my door though. 
Gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........
Gonna do a first response in the AM.... F X'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thinking of you all... Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly~ Friendly reminder that God is in control. :flower: May you find peace during this TWW!!! 

Ruskie~ everyone else said this too, but 7dpo is still early so there's still lots of time yet before a BFP shows truly! Maybe the blood work results will give you some hope or at least not keep you waiting.

So...a few new symptoms that have showed up yesterday and today-very hungry and peeing all the time! But maybe I am having a very symtomatic TWW for AF. I have not gotten many AFs off of birth control. I know I get PMS, sometimes sore boobs and my CM dries up before AF and that's all I know! I hope I get an BFP b/c I want to know that I know my body...does that make sense? Otherwise, I'm just left confused.

Well, its spring break here in Michigan. Today we got a slushy mix of snow/hail/rain and thunder/lightening. So much for spring!


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Good Morning! Its 9am by me...you all stay busy while I"m sleeping at night. I always have so much to catch up on! :)
> 
> Exciting about + O-tests! Happy :sex:
> 
> CRC-today is 7dpo. I have gotten a + pregnancy test as early as 10 dpo, and as late as 14 dpo. So what day sounds good for you? This will be fun! :)
> 
> Woody-glad you are feeling better! When are you testing???? So exciting!
> 
> Ruskie-Stop testing until you get the blood work! :flower: Glad you are staying positive though! Happy thoughts!
> 
> Off to get my day started!

Im waiting til thursday which would be 14dpo.... what day do you plan on trying to? I dont want to too early!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a bfn!
> 
> My nausea must be cos I was ill!
> Who knows about the watery cm n cramps though!
> Probably AF coming, bring her on!!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?? Hopefully with FMU you'll see a BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

What kind of cramps like af cramps??? I have had cramping on and off the last 2 days kinda like af coming but its not due til next sunday. I O'd on cd12 instead of cd14 like usual.... so I dont know if af will show early since I O'd early??? my cycle has been 28 days so that means due next sunday....a week from today..... just dont know what to think anymore.... this 2ww is awful. Im not sure what to think anymore :( trying to stay postive!


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a bfn!
> 
> My nausea must be cos I was ill!
> Who knows about the watery cm n cramps though!
> Probably AF coming, bring her on!!
> 
> How many DPO are you now?? Hopefully with FMU you'll see a BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of cramps like af cramps??? I have had cramping on and off the last 2 days kinda like af coming but its not due til next sunday. I O'd on cd12 instead of cd14 like usual.... so I dont know if af will show early since I O'd early??? my cycle has been 28 days so that means due next sunday....a week from today..... just dont know what to think anymore.... this 2ww is awful. Im not sure what to think anymore :( trying to stay postive!Click to expand...

Nope not really AF cramps, just pulling and twinges, bfn this morning though!


So AF must be lurking.....!
Get her outta way while hubby is away hopefully!


----------



## mememe123

hollyw79 said:


> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:



I did, I did, : )

BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out. 

I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous. 

Glad I have you all to announce to. : )


----------



## WoodyA

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...

Woohoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## Neversaynever

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...

Mememe that is fantastic news! Congrats hun and keep positive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

that is GREAT news hun!!! 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

STICKY STICKY healthy baby vibes for you!! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...

Yay! Congratulations! I almost didn't see the BFP on your post because it wasn't a flashing image. :) Thank you for sharing your results!


----------



## WoodyA

Feeling very blah!
Hubby had made me certain I was pg!

Today he's gone away and I'm pretty down!
Keep randomly crying, have zero energy or motivation, no appetite at all

Still got watery cm, headache, sore abdomen, occasional nausea and tired.

I just want AF NOW so I know I'm back to normal

I was heartbroken this morning when I saw that pure White window!! Being pregnant is the only thing I can think about again, I thought I was past this! But noo it's reared it's ugly head again

Booooooo!


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...


Yah!!! Im so excited for you!!! such exciting news! Congrats! keep us posted on your journey! :) Praying for you!


----------



## WoodyA

Just ordered 100opks and 50hpts from amazon!!


Anyone know what mIU frer is??


----------



## fabs

i'm deffo in, after this disgrace of month due to m/c happening as i spk. x


----------



## WoodyA

fabs said:


> i'm deffo in, after this disgrace of month due to m/c happening as i spk. x

Sorry for your loss. Is it your first mc?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! a lot of catching up to do as I usually take the weekends off BnB lol, on the weekends it's family time. BUT you ladies would be the first to know if I get my :bfp: on the weekends lol :hugs: I love being on here and talking to all you ladies and would be here 24/7 if it was up to me :rofl: 

mememe: huge congrats on your :bfp: :wohoo: YaY!! :wohoo:

fabs, sorry for your loss :hugs:

how are you ladies?

I am 4dpo, woke up with breasts soreness and had pressure in abdomen at 2dpo nothing yesterday. that's about it..


----------



## fabs

WoodyA said:


> fabs said:
> 
> 
> i'm deffo in, after this disgrace of month due to m/c happening as i spk. x
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Is it your first mc?Click to expand...

it is as far as testing positive goes hun, but bout 18months ago, i experienced this, clot at same time, had more preg symptoms then than this time but sed i was neg, i reckon i was but hcg levels were even lower to detect on test x


----------



## WoodyA

FF has me at 11dpo but says i shouldnt test until the 12th!!


----------



## Lyo28

mememe congrats on your BFP!:happydance:

So happy for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratz hun !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodyA

any news on your beta ruskie??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Not yet only 8:30 here hehe


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Not yet only 8:30 here hehe

Silly me!! :p


----------



## WoodyA

I've been reading that your immune system is supressed around the time of implantation to prevent your body attacking the embryo.....which can in turn cause cold/flu symptoms

There's always the possibility that I only just implanted (was sick with flu like Friday) hence the BFNs 

Clutching at straws!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk congrats mememe!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ooooohh at Woody - thats very very interestin!!! I have since yesterday been having cold symptoms and coughing a bit, i also DTD last night so im soooooooooo hoping that thats true!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## WoodyA

Jeez I want a BFP so bad!!!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

me too!! I honestly got no idea what im meant to do about testing etc.. I never had regular periods as i was on implanon for 5 years, then 6 months irregular then got pregnant.. If my AF came on 26/3, what likelihood am i to be fertile :/ lol.

xxx


----------



## WoodyA

BabyBoyle said:


> me too!! I honestly got no idea what im meant to do about testing etc.. I never had regular periods as i was on implanon for 5 years, then 6 months irregular then got pregnant.. If my AF came on 26/3, what likelihood am i to be fertile :/ lol.
> 
> xxx

What did ur cycles range from?


----------



## BabyBoyle

never counted :/

Just googled babycentre calculator and got - Most likely fertile: Wednesday, 6 Apr, 2011 
- Monday, 11 Apr, 2011	, meaning baby would be due on Saturday, 31 Dec, 2011..!!!!!!

eeeeeeeeek! Based on 28 day cycle!! Oh gosh, i hope this month is good!!! xx


----------



## WoodyA

WoodyA said:


> BabyBoyle said:
> 
> 
> me too!! I honestly got no idea what im meant to do about testing etc.. I never had regular periods as i was on implanon for 5 years, then 6 months irregular then got pregnant.. If my AF came on 26/3, what likelihood am i to be fertile :/ lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> What did ur cycles range from?Click to expand...




BabyBoyle said:


> never counted :/
> 
> Just googled babycentre calculator and got - Most likely fertile: Wednesday, 6 Apr, 2011
> - Monday, 11 Apr, 2011	, meaning baby would be due on Saturday, 31 Dec, 2011..!!!!!!
> 
> eeeeeeeeek! Based on 28 day cycle!! Oh gosh, i hope this month is good!!! xx

Fx for you!!!! Xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Mememe :happydance: Huge congratulations. 

Loads to catch up on today! 

My opk was negative this morning so I'm thinking I actually did ov yesterday which makes my ticker correct and I'm 1dpo!! 
Joining the 2ww and delighted to be here. I'm really busy the next few weeks so no time to symptom spot which can only be a good thing! 
I'm going to the hospital again on Thursday to have final hCG test and a scan. I've totally stopped bleeding now so I'm pretty sure all is well - especially in light of the fact it looks like I ovulated. 

:hugs: to all and FX'd for you all.


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats on the ov!! Hope you have a good tww!!

Good luck on Thursday!!


----------



## fabs

WoodyA said:


> I've been reading that your immune system is supressed around the time of implantation to prevent your body attacking the embryo.....which can in turn cause cold/flu symptoms
> 
> There's always the possibility that I only just implanted (was sick with flu like Friday) hence the BFNs
> 
> Clutching at straws!!!!!!

woody it is completely true, i've just had a cold and even tho i've now miscarried, i got a postive test, good luck x


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Congrats on the ov!! Hope you have a good tww!!
> 
> Good luck on Thursday!!

Thanks... don't know for sure as not temping but hopeful. 
Are you going to test again tomorrow?? I'm still convinced you're pregnant!
:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the ov!! Hope you have a good tww!!
> 
> Good luck on Thursday!!
> 
> Thanks... don't know for sure as not temping but hopeful.
> Are you going to test again tomorrow?? I'm still convinced you're pregnant!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't have any more tests!!
Ordered some off amazon so going to as soon as they turn up!
Going to the loo a lot tonight so either I'm pg or my body is so very cruel!!

Just realised the one episode of pinkish cm I had occurred the same day I became poorly, fx it was implantation!!
If I implanted thurs/fri when should I test positive? (theoretically of course!)


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> Mememe :happydance: Huge congratulations.
> 
> Loads to catch up on today!
> 
> My opk was negative this morning so I'm thinking I actually did ov yesterday which makes my ticker correct and I'm 1dpo!!
> Joining the 2ww and delighted to be here. I'm really busy the next few weeks so no time to symptom spot which can only be a good thing!
> I'm going to the hospital again on Thursday to have final hCG test and a scan. I've totally stopped bleeding now so I'm pretty sure all is well - especially in light of the fact it looks like I ovulated.
> 
> :hugs: to all and FX'd for you all.

congrats on Oing!!! sounds like you did for sure. good for you for not symptom spotting.. lol, as much as I try not to, I fall off the wagon lol. it also looks like your hcg levels are at 0 if you're not bleeding anymore, FXd they're at zero :hugs:.


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> Just realised the one episode of pinkish cm I had occurred the same day I became poorly, fx it was implantation!!
> If I implanted thurs/fri when should I test positive? (theoretically of course!)

I've read that you should test a week after implantation but knowing me, I would be testing right now :rofl: how many dpo are you?


----------



## WoodyA

LiSa2010 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Just realised the one episode of pinkish cm I had occurred the same day I became poorly, fx it was implantation!!
> If I implanted thurs/fri when should I test positive? (theoretically of course!)
> 
> I've read that you should test a week after implantation but knowing me, I would be testing right now :rofl: how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I think I'm 11dpo, tested already and got bfn :(


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Just realised the one episode of pinkish cm I had occurred the same day I became poorly, fx it was implantation!!
> If I implanted thurs/fri when should I test positive? (theoretically of course!)

I think you would probably get a result on Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

give it another day or two... you could have implanted a day or two days after the pinkish cm... good luck to you.. I hope this is your month.... :dust:


----------



## WoodyA

Thanks ladies I hope so xx


----------



## CRC25

11dpo today
*having this achey feeling in my abdomen the last 3-4 days
*very emotional. Crying over everything last 3 days
*still having vivid dreams last few nights
*Feeling fatigue last few days 
Not sure what to think... Trying to stay postive on this rainy day :)
Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> 11dpo today
> *having this achey feeling in my abdomen the last 3-4 days
> *very emotional. Crying over everything last 3 days
> *still having vivid dreams last few nights
> *Feeling fatigue last few days
> Not sure what to think... Trying to stay postive on this rainy day :)
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.

Same dpo as me!
Sounds promising! When are you testing??


I have been to the toilet 4 times in the last 90 mins and the only liquid I have had is an ice lolly!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies,

AF is gone! I'm still waiting for my pre-seed but I've been temping for the past few mornings. DH came home last night in a frisky mood, so we DTD. But I'm sure it was only for fun because O is still a long way off. I was almost tempted to ask him to wait a few days, so he won't get tired of BD in the next couple of weeks. ;)

Does anyone have experience trying for a girl using Shettles? DH is kinda on board to try for a girl, but the methods are completely opposite what we normally do. (Maybe that's why we have two boys.) I have talked to him about timing and BD up to ovulation, but obviously I have more information about positions, etc., and I'm not sure how much he can really handle before he reaches information overload. I don't want to overwhelm him or give him performance anxiety. :haha: But he has made it clear that he's done after #3, so we have to give it our best shot this time around. Any advice on how to give him the right amount of information?


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the ov!! Hope you have a good tww!!
> 
> Good luck on Thursday!!
> 
> Thanks... don't know for sure as not temping but hopeful.
> Are you going to test again tomorrow?? I'm still convinced you're pregnant!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any more tests!!
> Ordered some off amazon so going to as soon as they turn up!
> Going to the loo a lot tonight so either I'm pg or my body is so very cruel!!
> 
> Just realised the one episode of pinkish cm I had occurred the same day I became poorly, fx it was implantation!!
> If I implanted thurs/fri when should I test positive? (theoretically of course!)Click to expand...


Woody-- I am totally with hanskiz... I am convinced you are preggo too. 
I had spotting on Thursday and finally had hint of BFP this AM with FMU... 
heres hopin for yah!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ YAY for ovulation!!!!!! the 2ww stinks, lol! That's good that you'll be keeping busy!! 

Woody~ 11DPO is still a little early... give it another 2-3 days and restest! :dust:

CRC25~ :test: Fx'd for you! 

LittleBird~ always good to mix up the BD ~ even when you're not fertile- good for the sperm!! :thumbup: I've never really looked into trying for a certain sex. After the mc, I don't care at all what I have. I can understand wanting to try for a girl though.. give it a whirl and definitely leave your DH out of it! Just tell him what to do ! :winkwink:


----------



## WoodyA

Thanks Hun
Lots of sticky glue for you to have a h+h pregnancy!!

What were your symptoms???


----------



## mememe123

CRC25 said:


> 11dpo today
> *having this achey feeling in my abdomen the last 3-4 days
> *very emotional. Crying over everything last 3 days
> *still having vivid dreams last few nights
> *Feeling fatigue last few days
> Not sure what to think... Trying to stay postive on this rainy day :)
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.

CRC-- I am holding my breathe for you... i cant wait until Wed when you test. I am always comparing you to me bc we are so close in DPO and you always have same symptoms as me... I think this is your month too!!!!


----------



## mememe123

thanks everyone for happiness sent my way. 

Baby dust to all...


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA said:


> Thanks Hun
> Lots of sticky glue for you to have a h+h pregnancy!!
> 
> What were your symptoms???

ok here goes:
DPO 3- Hugh Headache. Sore Back and hips(crampy)
DPO 4-Slight headache still Tender/tingly breasts, cm normal, Smell kicked in high gear
DPO 5- Slept bad night before.. figity and restless. Left side pain like a knife stuck in and wont come out. major cramps in afternoon
DPO6-Watery CM, No cramps, can feel the let down feeling like when breast feeding
DPO7- nothing in AM.. afternoon cramping (with movement only) left side pain, Slight pink spotting with cm in afternoon.
DPO8- same afternoons are crampy tender brests at times
DPO9-loosing hope bc of such bad cramping must be AF
DPO10-
-HPT in evening had slightest line ever but enough to bring my hopes up. 
-boobs hurting
-cramps with movement *** this is a hugh sign of pregnancy I learned***
-emotional
-pain on left side comes and goes all day
-gass
-sleepyness setting in a bit
Hope"o"meter going up!!!
DPO11- Today
BFP with FR 6 days early test. Woke up with NO sysmptoms.. wide awake no cramps, no tender breast... tested anyway only bc of slight line previous night... ta da... my fmu was magic this time!! 

Hope this helps you all.. I kept great detail this time as I had the feeling it woudl be my month and i wanted a good track record. 


magic pee dust to all!!!! :kiss:


----------



## dimplesmagee

mememe123 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> mememe... hope you see a BFP when you wake up!! :hugs:
> 
> I did, I did, : )
> 
> BFP for me... 11 DPO and FR has a slight 2nd line FMU. made a post in preg test section if you want to check it out.
> 
> I am just so scared of outcome being MC. Even hubby who is excited too is nervous.
> 
> Glad I have you all to announce to. : )Click to expand...

YEAH!!! So Happy for you!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, not sure what is going on w/ me. I am 8dpo. I have been having major acid reflux (which I had w/ the past 2 pregnancys), and last night started puking. I had to change the bedding at 11pm b/c I thought the sheets smelled and they bothered me! Haha. :)

Anyway, if this is my period I am having a MAJOR "episode" and my OH told me that each month I would have to move out for at least a week b/c I am so moody! Poor guy! 

I have been going pee a lot, and been finding I am quite hungry. I keep thinking that AF will show, b/c I don't want to be disappointed or feel crazy that all this is happening to me! 

There's always so much to read when I come back to read at the end of the day. I wish I could comment on everyone's post. But know I read them, and think of all you ladies! 

Pregnancy tests were buy 1 get 1 free (mail-in rebate), so guess who bought two boxes. Now I have 6 tests! So, I think I might try and test Wednesday. I am like you CRC. I ovulated on cd11, and normally its later. I have had a few AFs at 26 days, 1 at 22 days, and 1 at 30 days. So...not sure when a good day to test would be really! 

well, off to make vanilla milkshakes. Hope to see more positive news! Ruskie...any news on bloods?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

NO beta news today . Kinda mad that the doc did not call when he said he would yesterday :growlmad: If i dont hear anything by 10 am i will call and demand my results


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> NO beta news today . Kinda mad that the doc did not call when he said he would yesterday :growlmad: If i dont hear anything by 10 am i will call and demand my results

Shoot, if I were you, I'd be waiting outside their office when they open in the morning. That's crazy you didn't get your results! It shouldn't take that long! Man, I'm so mad right now! Hehe. Ok, time for me to calm down. You know what it is? I just did the boys' night routine and it can be hard to get them to bed. Had to take out my aggression on some random doctor's office. :blush:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding

I am so sorry! :hugs: Ruskiegirl, I have no words except I am so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Ruskie~ I am sorry. I'm sure the emotions are overwhelming right now! Please feel free to PM me or even vent on here. We are here to listen! *hugs*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies , Im gonna lay down and watch some tv with my daughter i think thats the best comfort i can find right now :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Aw...perfect!


----------



## Countrygirl10

I'll join too!! Was also hoping for a December baby but AF came early (I have irregular cycles) so i'm hoping this is ALL OUR MONTH FOR A BFP! So good lucks to us and baby dust!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo today
> *having this achey feeling in my abdomen the last 3-4 days
> *very emotional. Crying over everything last 3 days
> *still having vivid dreams last few nights
> *Feeling fatigue last few days
> Not sure what to think... Trying to stay postive on this rainy day :)
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.
> 
> Same dpo as me!
> Sounds promising! When are you testing??
> 
> 
> I have been to the toilet 4 times in the last 90 mins and the only liquid I have had is an ice lolly!!Click to expand...

The 2ww is the longest part of the entire month! lol. How are you feeling at 11dpo? Im going to wait and test on thursday before my acupuncture appt. Im not getting my hopes up. Just focusing on making this whole process fun! :)


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ YAY for ovulation!!!!!! the 2ww stinks, lol! That's good that you'll be keeping busy!!
> 
> Woody~ 11DPO is still a little early... give it another 2-3 days and restest! :dust:
> 
> CRC25~ :test: Fx'd for you!
> 
> LittleBird~ always good to mix up the BD ~ even when you're not fertile- good for the sperm!! :thumbup: I've never really looked into trying for a certain sex. After the mc, I don't care at all what I have. I can understand wanting to try for a girl though.. give it a whirl and definitely leave your DH out of it! Just tell him what to do ! :winkwink:

I want to test but its only 11dpo so im waiting til thursday. Not getting my hopes up. so use to seeing the bfn! :(


----------



## CRC25

mememe123 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpo today
> *having this achey feeling in my abdomen the last 3-4 days
> *very emotional. Crying over everything last 3 days
> *still having vivid dreams last few nights
> *Feeling fatigue last few days
> Not sure what to think... Trying to stay postive on this rainy day :)
> Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.
> 
> CRC-- I am holding my breathe for you... i cant wait until Wed when you test. I am always comparing you to me bc we are so close in DPO and you always have same symptoms as me... I think this is your month too!!!!Click to expand...

Oh gosh I pray that you are right!! I have been praying faithfully. My husband and I want this so bad. I dont have any children and after the mc in sept just days after my 25 birthday! we are ready to have a reason to celebrate! (shouldnt say i dont have any children I have a beautiful step daughter who will be 3 this year who calls me mommy! ) :) Im so happy for you! Im so glad that you got a +. Im try and hold off til thursday to test..... I feel kinda moody in a way like before af comes.... kinda made me sad today! :(


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> So, not sure what is going on w/ me. I am 8dpo. I have been having major acid reflux (which I had w/ the past 2 pregnancys), and last night started puking. I had to change the bedding at 11pm b/c I thought the sheets smelled and they bothered me! Haha. :)
> 
> Anyway, if this is my period I am having a MAJOR "episode" and my OH told me that each month I would have to move out for at least a week b/c I am so moody! Poor guy!
> 
> I have been going pee a lot, and been finding I am quite hungry. I keep thinking that AF will show, b/c I don't want to be disappointed or feel crazy that all this is happening to me!
> 
> There's always so much to read when I come back to read at the end of the day. I wish I could comment on everyone's post. But know I read them, and think of all you ladies!
> 
> Pregnancy tests were buy 1 get 1 free (mail-in rebate), so guess who bought two boxes. Now I have 6 tests! So, I think I might try and test Wednesday. I am like you CRC. I ovulated on cd11, and normally its later. I have had a few AFs at 26 days, 1 at 22 days, and 1 at 30 days. So...not sure when a good day to test would be really!
> 
> well, off to make vanilla milkshakes. Hope to see more positive news! Ruskie...any news on bloods?

I know i dont know when to test. im def. not getting my hopes up. Im already preparing how to make next time trying FUNNIER!! :) I need to go buy some test tom. when Im out and about. I just dont know what to think I just keep having this achey feeling in my abdomen on and off the last few days. Just keep preparing myself for af to arrive. If shes gonna come I hope she comes early so we can be one step closer to trying again! :) Hope your milkshakes were good!!!


----------



## Sanona2

af offically 1 day late but :bfn: just gassy as i always am before af is due, thinking she was delayed due to the stress i was under yesterday but idk. Not sure when im going to test again.


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding

I am so sorry girl! :( Try and keep your head up. Everything is a blessing in disguise. sometimes hard to see that. God has a plan! Stay strong


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies hope you are all keeping sane in the 2ww :flower:

Babyboyle...my CD1 was also 23rd March and I ovulated really early on CD11 this month, was a good job I tested early or I'd have missed it, hope you haven't missed yours though :hugs:

As for me, I'm going to probably just lurk on this thread for now. I'm counting myself out for the month as we haven't done the deed on the right days or enough times and it's going to be disappointing enough getting a negative this month for many reasons. 

Good luck with everyone and I'll be keeping my fingers x'd for you all

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just wanted to wish you ladies luck for the rest of April . Im gonna try and stay off BnB untill AF shows :dust:


----------



## BabyBoyle

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies hope you are all keeping sane in the 2ww :flower:
> 
> Babyboyle...my CD1 was also 23rd March and I ovulated really early on CD11 this month, was a good job I tested early or I'd have missed it, hope you haven't missed yours though :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm going to probably just lurk on this thread for now. I'm counting myself out for the month as we haven't done the deed on the right days or enough times and it's going to be disappointing enough getting a negative this month for many reasons.
> 
> Good luck with everyone and I'll be keeping my fingers x'd for you all
> 
> XxX

Hi sweetheart. Im hoping you caught it on time!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

I thought my opk/hpts would be here today but there not :(

Just waiting for AF now I think

No symptoms anymore apart from tiredness and occasional sicky feeling, with pulling/pain in the abdomen, small headaches (putting down to tiredness)

5 weeks tomorrow since m/c

She cant be too far away now!!


----------



## CRC25

12dpo......
*still having achey feeling in my abdomen
*had pink cm when i wiped this morning( sorry tmi)
Not sure what to think.... Im thinking af must be on her way :(


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hoping its implantation bleeding hun!!

Im eating like a mad woman again, and AF came 26/3 so im hoping that its like last time i concieved and im eating like crazy during ovulation and then i calm down! i want baby bump not fat! lol. xx


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding

BIG BIG hugs for you... I'm so sorry hun :cry: I wish I could give you a hug right now :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PhoenixRising

Hello all,
Just read through quite a few of the messages on here and its all very emotional.

I just got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo after my first "normal" cycle since m/c and I'm just feeling flat and a bit worried as its brought back the whole emotional rollercoaster of last time :(

Hope you are all ok and fx'd for anyone still to test!!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> 12dpo......
> *still having achey feeling in my abdomen
> *had pink cm when i wiped this morning( sorry tmi)
> Not sure what to think.... Im thinking af must be on her way :(

Keeping some hope for you hun!! fx'd!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

PhoenixRising said:


> Hello all,
> Just read through quite a few of the messages on here and its all very emotional.
> 
> I just got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo after my first "normal" cycle since m/c and I'm just feeling flat and a bit worried as its brought back the whole emotional rollercoaster of last time :(
> 
> Hope you are all ok and fx'd for anyone still to test!!

awwww, well a HUGE congrats are in order for you hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

sticky baby vibes for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

woodya~ I give you credit for waiting for tests! I'd be running down to the pharmacy to buy some!! :dust:

Neversaynever~ you *never* know.. you can DTD on all the RIGHT days and end up empty handed.. i hear all the time people who barely DTD in that fertile window and got preggo!!! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## PhoenixRising

To Neversaynever - just to encourage you you do never know! We moved house this month and have barely dtd (due to tiredness) and weren't even looking for ov and I just got a faint positive so it ain't over until the af actually comes.

WoodyA - its hard to know what stage you are at after m/c but hang on in there. My first af was 5 weeks after my m/c and I'm pretty sure I did ovulate before that so you could still be in the running.

Also just to say I've had no symptoms at all so far, no tender breasts or sickness or anything.
The only thing I have at the moment are af-like cramps which I hope don't mean this little bean is heading straight back out again!!


----------



## hollyw79

PhoenixRising~ when I had my son 8-9 years ago, cramping was the ONLY symptom I had until the nausea hit in the 2nd month.. VERY normal!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Doc just called Firts beta positive second beta negative , This is loss number 6 for me :cry: Im just devasted . Going to do another progesterone check on cd 21 when i actually start bleeding

:hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry sweety, sending you lots of cyber :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

PhoenixRising said:


> Hello all,
> Just read through quite a few of the messages on here and its all very emotional.
> 
> I just got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo after my first "normal" cycle since m/c and I'm just feeling flat and a bit worried as its brought back the whole emotional rollercoaster of last time :(
> 
> Hope you are all ok and fx'd for anyone still to test!!

Congratulations! I can understand the mixed feelings, but keep positive and take care of yourself. You have a baby bean to grow!


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC25 said:


> 12dpo......
> *still having achey feeling in my abdomen
> *had pink cm when i wiped this morning( sorry tmi)
> Not sure what to think.... Im thinking af must be on her way :(

FXd it's implantation bleed and hoping the :witch: stays away :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

PhoenixRising said:


> Hello all,
> Just read through quite a few of the messages on here and its all very emotional.
> 
> I just got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo after my first "normal" cycle since m/c and I'm just feeling flat and a bit worried as its brought back the whole emotional rollercoaster of last time :(
> 
> Hope you are all ok and fx'd for anyone still to test!!

:hugs: congrats! sending you lots of sticky glue for baby to stay stuck for another 8/9 months.... :hugs:


----------



## CRC25

BabyBoyle said:


> Hoping its implantation bleeding hun!!
> 
> Im eating like a mad woman again, and AF came 26/3 so im hoping that its like last time i concieved and im eating like crazy during ovulation and then i calm down! i want baby bump not fat! lol. xx

Thanks!! Im praying thats what it is! can implantation happen that late in the cycle?( 12dpo)??? and i know what you mean about the eating! I have been eating a little extra myself. def. want a baby bump! :)


----------



## CRC25

PhoenixRising said:


> Hello all,
> Just read through quite a few of the messages on here and its all very emotional.
> 
> I just got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo after my first "normal" cycle since m/c and I'm just feeling flat and a bit worried as its brought back the whole emotional rollercoaster of last time :(
> 
> Hope you are all ok and fx'd for anyone still to test!!

Congrats!!! :) Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you! stay postive!!!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo......
> *still having achey feeling in my abdomen
> *had pink cm when i wiped this morning( sorry tmi)
> Not sure what to think.... Im thinking af must be on her way :(
> 
> Keeping some hope for you hun!! fx'd!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:) Thank you!!! Im not giving up til the witch shows up! lol. The best part about this is that im so competitive, so each month im like bring it on! gotta make this stressful time FUN! :haha:


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm out I think. Spotting again and I can't believe it's possible to get pregnant when still spotting from miscarriage so I'm just in the 2ww for af now :cry:

Ruskie - :hugs: so sorry.

Pheonix - Congratulations - mixed feelings are normal at a time like this... wishing you a H&H 9 months.

Everyone - Good Luck to you all - Hopefully I'll be joining you again next month (or not, if you all get bfp's!!)

x


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo......
> *still having achey feeling in my abdomen
> *had pink cm when i wiped this morning( sorry tmi)
> Not sure what to think.... Im thinking af must be on her way :(
> 
> FXd it's implantation bleed and hoping the :witch: stays away :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! Im praying she stays away!!!!! :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> I'm out I think. Spotting again and I can't believe it's possible to get pregnant when still spotting from miscarriage so I'm just in the 2ww for af now :cry:
> 
> Ruskie - :hugs: so sorry.
> 
> Pheonix - Congratulations - mixed feelings are normal at a time like this... wishing you a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Everyone - Good Luck to you all - Hopefully I'll be joining you again next month (or not, if you all get bfp's!!)
> 
> x

just think if it is af then you are one step closer to trying again!!! stay postive! :)


----------



## Sanona2

:af: two days late now, no symptoms, almost puked this morning but nothing else too dominate to consider a symptom. Thinking abt testing but i dont want to be disappointed.


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> just think if it is af then you are one step closer to trying again!!! stay postive! :)

It can't be af as only 2dpo so not due until 16th. I think it is still mc bleeding. Gutted.


----------



## CRC25

Sanona2 said:


> :af: two days late now, no symptoms, almost puked this morning but nothing else too dominate to consider a symptom. Thinking abt testing but i dont want to be disappointed.

You should try testing! might bring you some relief :) Stay positive! fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Sanona2

CRC25 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> :af: two days late now, no symptoms, almost puked this morning but nothing else too dominate to consider a symptom. Thinking abt testing but i dont want to be disappointed.
> 
> You should try testing! might bring you some relief :) Stay positive! fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I caved in and tested and what do you kno :bfn: no more tests so i guess its a waiting game now.


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> just think if it is af then you are one step closer to trying again!!! stay postive! :)
> 
> It can't be af as only 2dpo so not due until 16th. I think it is still mc bleeding. Gutted.Click to expand...

Aw, Im sorry!! you never know. stay strong! dont give up hope just yet! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> just think if it is af then you are one step closer to trying again!!! stay postive! :)
> 
> It can't be af as only 2dpo so not due until 16th. I think it is still mc bleeding. Gutted.Click to expand...

I'm sure I've read somewhere some people spot after ov?


----------



## WoodyA

Just had a voicemail from fedex saying they put my parcel (tests) beside my wheelie bin

Guess what I'm doing when I get home from work!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere some people spot after ov?

I think it is usually before ov - I had that too but I've been spotting or bleeding pretty much the whole time since ERPC six weeks ago!! I'm not hopeful. It did stop over the weekend - nothing from Saturday morning until Monday night - right over the time I was fertile (if I even ovulated) and now it's back.
I'm going to the EPU to be scanned on Thursday anyway - to check for 'retained products - last time there was a little something and that was about 10 days ago. I will also have my bloods done. 

Big sigh.


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Just had a voicemail from fedex saying they put my parcel (tests) beside my wheelie bin
> 
> Guess what I'm doing when I get home from work!!!

POAS POAS POAS POAS POAS POAS POAS POAS :happydance:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere some people spot after ov?
> 
> I think it is usually before ov - I had that too but I've been spotting or bleeding pretty much the whole time since ERPC six weeks ago!! I'm not hopeful. It did stop over the weekend - nothing from Saturday morning until Monday night - right over the time I was fertile (if I even ovulated) and now it's back.
> I'm going to the EPU to be scanned on Thursday anyway - to check for 'retained products - last time there was a little something and that was about 10 days ago. I will also have my bloods done.
> 
> Big sigh.Click to expand...

Big hugs for you huni, must be awful :(

I will poas, even though I know it's gonna be bfn, and I'll probably test in the morning too! (2pence a test what the heck lol)
Only another 3.5 hours at work!

Hope none of the army wives go rooting around my bins and steal them!!!


----------



## CRC25

Sanona2 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> :af: two days late now, no symptoms, almost puked this morning but nothing else too dominate to consider a symptom. Thinking abt testing but i dont want to be disappointed.
> 
> You should try testing! might bring you some relief :) Stay positive! fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I caved in and tested and what do you kno :bfn: no more tests so i guess its a waiting game now.Click to expand...

It's ok! God has a plan and we just have to be patient! just keep thinking positive!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Hope none of the army wives go rooting around my bins and steal them!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
That cheered me up!!


----------



## fabs

we need sum positives soon :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, ladies. Is it possible that I got a bad batch of OPKs? The last batch was from the grocery store and seemed to work just fine. I got the new ones from Amazon and tried taking one today. I was completely sure it would be negative, it's not the right time in my cycle. It came up positive. So I'm thinking either the test is messed up or my hormones are messed up. I was keeping track of my cycles since Dec and they have been very regular.

The only other thing is, how long does the hormone stay around on the cup? I'm using the same cup that came with the last kit I got. Is it possible that's affecting the results? I was able to get a negative test last month so it didn't affect the last OPK I took. I stopped taking the test once I got a negative result.

Argh, I just don't know! I'm not supposed to be at this point for another week!


----------



## hollyw79

Little- is it a strong positive or just a 2nd line??? 

I honestly reuse the same cup myself- rinse it with a little soap and water.. it's possible some stays around in it I suppose~ but I've never experienced an issue using the same one. 

I looked @ your chart.. are you on cd8?? You could very easily O around cd9 or so...


----------



## LittleBird

It's a strong positive. Like it makes the control line look faded. I am at CD 8 but if I ovulate tomorrow, this cycle will be much different than the last three. I think I will test using a different cup tonight and see what it says. Last month I had two days of positives, so I would expect it to continue if it is real. It's a good thing I have a bunch of these OPks! It is fun though, getting to POAS again! :winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

It's for SURE possible! I had almost 2 days of OPK's too.. so it's possible you won't actually O until cd10 which isn't that uncommon honestly. I'd definitely keep testing and start BD'ing just in case!!! :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Good thing pre-seed arrived today. Now I just have to make sure to put the LOs to bed early tonight! Tee hee!


----------



## WoodyA

Well my IC bfn!!

Gonna test only with fmu from now on.....


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Good thing pre-seed arrived today. Now I just have to make sure to put the LOs to bed early tonight! Tee hee!

:dust: 

I just bought preseed myself and it was GREAT to help get started! :thumbup: I tried to minimize how much we used but it's good stuff!


----------



## WoodyA

On a side note these IC are the exact same ones we use at work, so I'm guessing are used in the nhs nationally!!

Maybe that's not a good thing as they told me I had bfn at hospital when my hcg was 500!! I had drunk a fair amount of water though!!


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Well my IC bfn!!
> 
> Gonna test only with fmu from now on.....

That stinks hun :hugs: I am hoping for a + for you!! :hugs:


:dust: :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> Well my IC bfn!!
> 
> Gonna test only with fmu from now on.....

Good luck on the next test. Fingers crossed that FMU makes all the difference!


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Well my IC bfn!!
> 
> Gonna test only with fmu from now on.....
> 
> Good luck on the next test. Fingers crossed that FMU makes all the difference!Click to expand...

I don't think it will, I think I just need to accept I'm not pregnant lol

I just want AF!!


----------



## LittleBird

That's just the TWW talking. We understand. Not knowing doesn't mean AF is coming though!


----------



## WoodyA

True, sure I'd test positive by now though!


----------



## dimplesmagee

WoodyA- how many dpo are you?

I am going to be ok either way with a + or -, but I really hope it's positive as I am having loads of symptoms! I'm going to feel so dump if its negative, and annoyed that my AF was so symptomatic! It would be the first time experience a TWW like this one w/ AF showing up on the other end. But at least I know I am ready to fully start trying! :) 

9 dpo tmrw. Maybe I'll give it a go tomorrow morning... I'm itching to do so now!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

fxd for you woody!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

dimplesmagee said:


> WoodyA- how many dpo are you?
> 
> I am going to be ok either way with a + or -, but I really hope it's positive as I am having loads of symptoms! I'm going to feel so dump if its negative, and annoyed that my AF was so symptomatic! It would be the first time experience a TWW like this one w/ AF showing up on the other end. But at least I know I am ready to fully start trying! :)
> 
> 9 dpo tmrw. Maybe I'll give it a go tomorrow morning... I'm itching to do so now!!!

fxd for you too!!!


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> WoodyA- how many dpo are you?
> 
> I am going to be ok either way with a + or -, but I really hope it's positive as I am having loads of symptoms! I'm going to feel so dump if its negative, and annoyed that my AF was so symptomatic! It would be the first time experience a TWW like this one w/ AF showing up on the other end. But at least I know I am ready to fully start trying! :)
> 
> 9 dpo tmrw. Maybe I'll give it a go tomorrow morning... I'm itching to do so now!!!


lots & lots of :dust:

What have you been feeling?? Have you been tracking your symptoms by DPO?? 

You should test tomorrow with FMU! :dust:


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Good thing pre-seed arrived today. Now I just have to make sure to put the LOs to bed early tonight! Tee hee!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I just bought preseed myself and it was GREAT to help get started! :thumbup: I tried to minimize how much we used but it's good stuff!Click to expand...

I bought it too! :haha: Ive yet to use it.... waiting for the next cycle to try it out! :)


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> On a side note these IC are the exact same ones we use at work, so I'm guessing are used in the nhs nationally!!
> 
> Maybe that's not a good thing as they told me I had bfn at hospital when my hcg was 500!! I had drunk a fair amount of water though!!

Good luck! stay positve. praying for a bfp for you! :)


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> WoodyA- how many dpo are you?
> 
> I am going to be ok either way with a + or -, but I really hope it's positive as I am having loads of symptoms! I'm going to feel so dump if its negative, and annoyed that my AF was so symptomatic! It would be the first time experience a TWW like this one w/ AF showing up on the other end. But at least I know I am ready to fully start trying! :)
> 
> 9 dpo tmrw. Maybe I'll give it a go tomorrow morning... I'm itching to do so now!!!

Good luck if you test!!!! Im 12dpo and I havent yet... today felt like af was coming... I had aching in my abdomen on and off all day and then had pink cm this morning when I wiped then after that I had like this little drop of blood on the toilet paper this afternoon... and now just a light brown cm when I wipe and still achey cramping feeling in abdomen..... not sure if af is just showing up early or what... not due til sunday! ugh. Like you said im happy either way with a postive or a negative.... Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!!! let us know if you test! :)


----------



## WoodyA

Bfn with fmu!

Ff puts me at 13dpo based on opks
Cd35 since my mc

I'm wondering when to see my GP about kickstarting AF as im so eager to try soon! :(


----------



## Lyo28

Woody if you are 13dpo then your AF should arrive in the next few days? Sorry to hear you got a BFN. 

If I were you I would wait a few days to a week and see if AF arrives and if not maybe then visit the doc?


----------



## WoodyA

Lyo28 said:


> Woody if you are 13dpo then your AF should arrive in the next few days? Sorry to hear you got a BFN.
> 
> If I were you I would wait a few days to a week and see if AF arrives and if not maybe then visit the doc?

I don't really know when to expect it! According to opks I ov'd twice this cycle lol

My usual cycle is 28 days, so AF would be 7 days late

But I know after mc nothing can be expected to be normal!!!


----------



## Lyo28

Oh I didn't realise you got 2 pos opks!

Hmm that is annoying. is there any chance you could be pregnant and just too early for BFP?


----------



## WoodyA

Lyo28 said:


> Oh I didn't realise you got 2 pos opks!
> 
> Hmm that is annoying. is there any chance you could be pregnant and just too early for BFP?

I'm hoping for anything!
Strange abdominal pains for ages now
Just a waiting game!!


----------



## Lyo28

The not knowing is crappy- hope you don't have to wait much longer :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Thanks,

How are you feeling at 6dpo???


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry Woody :( Hopefully there is still a chance!! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> I'm sorry Woody :( Hopefully there is still a chance!! :hugs:

Thanks Holly!

Off to work shortly but I checked my cm n cervix position

Cervix is high soft (mine is usually low firm approaching AF)
Cm (tmi) is very thick sticky n yellowy

I'm quite constipated too which is lucky as all the patients at work have contracted a diarrhoea and vomitting bug so the ward is closed!! I DO NOT want it!!

Ff has me at 47 points this morning

I wish I had the lifestyle where I could temp!!


----------



## WoodyA

Any symptoms for you Holly or are you avoiding symptom spotting?!


----------



## Hanskiz

Woody I still think you're in - not out til the flow show!! Anyway remember that hCG rises rapidly so BFN this morning could be BFP tomorrow! 

I am seriously grumpy today - I just got really irritable and cross at a meeting for the Parent Group I chair and then cried on the way home. Slightly odd behaviour in anyones book. Probably just tired but can't help thinking perhaps it is indicative of something. Probably just a post ovulation hormonal shift. 

:hugs: all round.


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Woody :( Hopefully there is still a chance!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Holly!
> 
> Off to work shortly but I checked my cm n cervix position
> 
> Cervix is high soft (mine is usually low firm approaching AF)
> Cm (tmi) is very thick sticky n yellowy
> 
> I'm quite constipated too which is lucky as all the patients at work have contracted a diarrhoea and vomitting bug so the ward is closed!! I DO NOT want it!!
> 
> Ff has me at 47 points this morning
> 
> I wish I had the lifestyle where I could temp!!Click to expand...

I agree.. I am NEVER up @ the same time to temp~ nor do I really want to try and wake up at any specific time to do that.. too much work! :haha:

You definitely have some good signs, so have hope hun :hugs:

I try very hard not to symptom spot.. because I feel like I can make crap in my head and feel things that I am not feeling.. there have been a few months when I really thought I was and :nope: NOPE! I basically live in denial and try to ignore any twinge I have bc gosh knows it usually is nothing!


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Woody I still think you're in - not out til the flow show!! Anyway remember that hCG rises rapidly so BFN this morning could be BFP tomorrow!
> 
> I am seriously grumpy today - I just got really irritable and cross at a meeting for the Parent Group I chair and then cried on the way home. Slightly odd behaviour in anyones book. Probably just tired but can't help thinking perhaps it is indicative of something. Probably just a post ovulation hormonal shift.
> 
> :hugs: all round.

I DEFINITELY think there is something about 3-4DPO that makes people grumpy! I was the SAME way!! I was so cranky!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I DEFINITELY think there is something about 3-4DPO that makes people grumpy! I was the SAME way!! I was so cranky!

I think it must be the rising progesterone... It goes up quite rapidly around 2-3 dpo. It's like PMS!! I shall call it POG (post ovulatory grumpiness). :haha:

Hope it passes soon.


----------



## WoodyA

POG! LOVE it!

Hanskiz that's exactly how I was over the weekend! And how I was before I got my BFP! My hubby kept saying are you emotional because your pregnant?! I was like no I've got negative tests stupid! And behold a week later BFP!

The last time me n hubby dtd was 27th march (because he is away) so giving the spermies a few days to live (thurs 31) that's the latest possible conception. Disregarding opks!!
So if no BFP by next thurs/fri I'm out!!

Just in time for DH coming home again!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> POG! LOVE it!
> 
> Hanskiz that's exactly how I was over the weekend! And how I was before I got my BFP! My hubby kept saying are you emotional because your pregnant?! I was like no I've got negative tests stupid! And behold a week later BFP!
> 
> The last time me n hubby dtd was 27th march (because he is away) so giving the spermies a few days to live (thurs 31) that's the latest possible conception. Disregarding opks!!
> So if no BFP by next thurs/fri I'm out!!
> 
> Just in time for DH coming home again!!

I have had it with all three of my previous pregnancies - noticed myself being a total nut and was hit with the 'gosh I'm pregnant' thing. That hasn't happened this time - just the grumpiness. As the grumpiness is caused by the rise in progesterone (I'm assuming) it isn't indicative of pregnancy so there is no logic to any of it!! 

I think you should not POAS again until the weekend at the earliest and then like you say the end of next week. After all you've had a pretty crazy cycle (with the opk's at least) so you don't really know where you are. You definitely 'sound' pregnant to me!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

Woody- I am so obsessed with what my temperature will be each morning it has totally taken my mind off any symptoms! I haven't really noticed anything. I have had white sticky cm since soon after ovulation so don't think it means anything. I am way more patient this time than last month. 

I am going to try to ignore any symptoms I might think I have!


----------



## WoodyA

I don't know if my addiction will allow me to go cold turkey at this point!

Lol 

I never thought ttc could actually make me so obsessed!


----------



## hollyw79

Yeah, POG makes sense! lol

Honestly~ until the baby implants- it truly is just regular hormones. The body in the LP automatically prepares like it's going to get pregnant .. it's once the baby attaches and you start producing HCG that you have real symptoms.


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Yeah, POG makes sense! lol
> 
> Honestly~ until the baby implants- it truly is just regular hormones. The body in the LP automatically prepares like it's going to get pregnant .. it's once the baby attaches and you start producing HCG that you have real symptoms.

I know, which is why the whole 'bolt form the blue' thing just doesnt make sense at all. I guess sometimes there just isn't an explanation for things. I know that other women have experienced it so it isn't just me!! 
Anyway I haven't had the bolt from the blue this cycle (yet) so I'm just speculating as to why I might be such a grumpy old cow!! 

It's so good to be able to come on here and chat to you ladies, makes me feel less freakish and you always cheer me up! :thumbup:

I'm keeping my hopes for this cycle dampened right down as I can't bear the thought of being disappointed. I'm kind of counting on there being a next cycle where I can do things properly. We only DTD twice over ov time and what with the spotting and everything I'm just not going to get my hopes up. I shall be making a note of my symptoms though as then next cycle I will have something to compare with. :coffee:


----------



## LittleBird

I guess while I was out last night you all were making up new acronyms! :winkwink:

I have never known I was pregnant until I was late, but according to DH there is a big difference between pregnancy hormones and PMS hormones. Of course, I have never really noticed the difference but maybe it's a little harder to live with me during pregnancy. Now, don't feel bad for DH, I'm an angel the rest of the time and he's the difficult one. :haha:

Could it be the combination of hormones and/or the levels? I don't know. I just know that I'm paying a lot more attention this time around. Obsession.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I RELATE! It's like I know it's WRONG but I expect a BFN just so it doesn't hurt if/when I get one!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Woody :( Hopefully there is still a chance!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Holly!
> 
> Off to work shortly but I checked my cm n cervix position
> 
> Cervix is high soft (mine is usually low firm approaching AF)
> Cm (tmi) is very thick sticky n yellowy
> 
> I'm quite constipated too which is lucky as all the patients at work have contracted a diarrhoea and vomitting bug so the ward is closed!! I DO NOT want it!!
> 
> Ff has me at 47 points this morning
> 
> I wish I had the lifestyle where I could temp!!Click to expand...

Constipation is a good sign! That always gets me.


----------



## hollyw79

I wanna be constipated then! :rofl:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I wanna be constipated then! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Me too!!!

I am like the ravenous beast today too. Must be that pesky progesterone!! 

I was just thinking back to when I got pregnant in December and I realised I got implantation spotting 5 days after DTD. I don't know when I ovulated as wasn't trying but must have been close to DTD I guess. If it was the same as this cyle it would have been the following day which would mean I got IS 4 dpo - that's tomorrow! Obviously if I get spotting now I won't know what to make of it because of mc but I'd never realised it was that soon. I 'knew' before then I was pregnant but that was the first 'actual' symptom. I was sure after that. Tested a week later and BFP. 
That's pretty early for implantation right???


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ I RELATE! It's like I know it's WRONG but I expect a BFN just so it doesn't hurt if/when I get one!

So so so true. x


----------



## LittleBird

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had the lifestyle where I could temp!!
> 
> I agree.. I am NEVER up @ the same time to temp~ nor do I really want to try and wake up at any specific time to do that.. too much work! :haha:Click to expand...

This is my first month temping and I have not set an alarm, but the past few days have been close in time. Well, except for one crazy morning when DS woke at 4am and kept me up for almost an hour. But I figured if I kept notes and try to be somewhat consistent, it will be better than nothing. So yes, some people take temping very seriously but I'm not quite there yet. I'll let you know how it goes. :) It's probably more important during the TWW, so I'm just playing for now.

You know what's funny? We check stuff and talk about stuff that my non-cyber friends would never ever do/discuss. We're like scientists in our labs (bathrooms) studying ourselves. This whole process is very interesting. Frustrating, at times, but interesting too.


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> You know what's funny? We check stuff and talk about stuff that my non-cyber friends would never ever do/discuss. We're like scientists in our labs (bathrooms) studying ourselves. This whole process is very interesting. Frustrating, at times, but interesting too.

This is so true. I've learned so much about the female reproductive system since joining it's unbelievable! It's also fascinating, like you say, we're like scientists! 

It's so ggod to share too, I don't talk about cervical mucus or weird moodiness with anyone else (they'd probably think I was losing it). I love being able to come on here and swap notes and links and general info, not to mention the fantastic support that you've all given me! 

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna be constipated then! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> I am like the ravenous beast today too. Must be that pesky progesterone!!
> 
> I was just thinking back to when I got pregnant in December and I realised I got implantation spotting 5 days after DTD. I don't know when I ovulated as wasn't trying but must have been close to DTD I guess. If it was the same as this cyle it would have been the following day which would mean I got IS 4 dpo - that's tomorrow! Obviously if I get spotting now I won't know what to make of it because of mc but I'd never realised it was that soon. I 'knew' before then I was pregnant but that was the first 'actual' symptom. I was sure after that. Tested a week later and BFP.
> That's pretty early for implantation right???Click to expand...

Yep, for me constipation always means something. And AF almost always comes with the opposite. But then I have to think back, what did I eat? Something to make my tummy upset?

I was reading on another board that the fertilized egg implants at 6 DPO, because it has to reach a certain phase. But that IB can come the day before? So I think 4 days is a little early, but there is some guesswork involved. Is it possible you ovulated a day earlier?


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> I was reading on another board that the fertilized egg implants at 6 DPO, because it has to reach a certain phase. But that IB can come the day before? So I think 4 days is a little early, but there is some guesswork involved. Is it possible you ovulated a day earlier?

It's most likely that I ov'd the day we DTD and that would make implantation 5 dpo. It's possible I ov'd the day before that but less likely as that once was the only time we DTD that whole cycle!! If I did ov the day before and then just caught the egg it might explain why I mc'd as egg would have been past it's best!

I'm assuming implantation (if it happens) would be at the weekend rather than tomorrow. The only reason I care at all is because I'm having my bloods done again tomorrow and obviously if implantation happened it might effect the results. I don't want that - I don't want to know I'm pregnant until I miss af, it would be awful if it turned out to be chemical, that's why I won't test early this cycle.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I've read implantation typically happens around 7dpo but it can be a few days before or after.. anywhere from 4-5DPO all the way to 12DPO. CRAZINESS! THIS is why we go crazy! lol 

I can see why you;d be concerned about your labs.. but I think it's too soon yet for it to affect your blood work.. and besides~ if you're preggo~ you're preggo~ and you'll eventually know! :hugs: 

I worry about chemicals too. My FS said it happens A LOT.. that really, its more like 40% of pregnancies end in mc~ but most women never realize it bc it's so soon. I don't even want to TALK about that possibility though.

We ALL are getting the stickiest BFP's EVER! 

:dust:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird~ I agree.. I talk about anything TTC related under the sun here! :haha: It's soooo nice to have people to be able to relate to and people who understand. I also am ESPECIALLY glad there is a TTCAL section.. because it DOES make a difference. 

Definitely let me know how the temping goes.. I was thinking about it last night. I will be starting fertility meds next month though so I don't know how that will or will not affect temping. Any suggestions on thermometers?


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> I can see why you;d be concerned about your labs.. but I think it's too soon yet for it to affect your blood work.. and besides~ if you're preggo~ you're preggo~ and you'll eventually know! :hugs:
> 
> I worry about chemicals too. My FS said it happens A LOT.. that really, its more like 40% of pregnancies end in mc~ but most women never realize it bc it's so soon. I don't even want to TALK about that possibility though.
> 
> We ALL are getting the stickiest BFP's EVER!
> 
> :dust:

I'm sure it's too early too, it's just - well you know how it is - OBSESSED!!

Anyway I'm sure they'll come back normal and I'll be able to spend the next 10 days in glorious ignorance! 

Sticky bfp's for sure. I was wondering if the honey helps - you know, being sticky and all!! :haha:

x


----------



## hollyw79

That's right~ the HONEY! :rofl:

I've been taking Royal Jelly twice a day with the honey in it and I Loooooooooooove it! 

I am so obsessed too~ it's not even funny!!! I am taking a Chemistry class for nursing and the whole entire time I'm doing homework I am wishing I am on here learning more! lol .. I'm actually working right now while I am online too :haha: It's bad!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> That's right~ the HONEY! :rofl:
> 
> I've been taking Royal Jelly twice a day with the honey in it and I Loooooooooooove it!
> 
> I am so obsessed too~ it's not even funny!!! I am taking a Chemistry class for nursing and the whole entire time I'm doing homework I am wishing I am on here learning more! lol .. I'm actually working right now while I am online too :haha: It's bad!

You're training to be a nurse? That's pretty cool. :thumbup:

I've been putting honey in my green tea - drinking loads of it as heard it is really good for you and can help with fertile cm. 

I'm obsessing now as I'm off work on Wednesday's and Thursday's and my LO is napping (bliss). I will be too busy to obsess on Friday (back at work) and the weekends tend to be busy too. Then work again til next Wednesday when I can really begin to symptom spot - if there are any! It'll be tough not to test until the 17th but I'm really set on that.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, I am really unsure of what an EVAP pregnancy test looks like...but anyway, I told you ladies that I would probably test this AM. So, I did. First morning urine. I was like a mad lady looking at that thing b/c I swore I saw two lines, but thought maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. (I ended up taking it apart). So, after a couple minutes I chalked it up as a BFN, b/c that line I thought I saw, wasn't clear enough. But I just read online about a research done (aired by Goodmorning America) and they said that some tests you need to wait as long as 10 minutes to read the results b/c women are all different etc. So, I went and looked again. And there were the two lines. The 2nd line is still faint, but I was no longer squinting to see it. 

LOL-I texted that I might be pregnant to my husband. I can only imagine what he is going to say. "You are telling me this over texting?!" Haha. Anyway, I think I will take another test this afternoon. I am 10dpo w/ loads of symptoms....so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> That's right~ the HONEY! :rofl:
> 
> I've been taking Royal Jelly twice a day with the honey in it and I Loooooooooooove it!
> 
> I am so obsessed too~ it's not even funny!!! I am taking a Chemistry class for nursing and the whole entire time I'm doing homework I am wishing I am on here learning more! lol .. I'm actually working right now while I am online too :haha: It's bad!
> 
> You're training to be a nurse? That's pretty cool. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been putting honey in my green tea - drinking loads of it as heard it is really good for you and can help with fertile cm.
> 
> I'm obsessing now as I'm off work on Wednesday's and Thursday's and my LO is napping (bliss). I will be too busy to obsess on Friday (back at work) and the weekends tend to be busy too. Then work again til next Wednesday when I can really begin to symptom spot - if there are any! It'll be tough not to test until the 17th but I'm really set on that.Click to expand...

Yeah, I am.. and Chemistry SUCKS!!!!!!!!!! :haha: I work for a bank right now so it's a huge change.. but I can't wait to make the switch. I actually want to work in Labor and Delivery! :) 

That's awesome that you've been doing both honey AND green tea!! soooo good for you! 

Work doesn't distract me unfortunately. I work from home~ have my work PC to my left~ my personal PC to the right.. and I am wayyyyyy too focused on TTC, lol. I am trying not to symptom spot too.. 

Which is worse- to symptom spot and be wrong- OR to feel nothing and then be pissy the whole 2ww and get a BFN too?? I think the first thing would be worse- I'd hate to think I was and then get a BFN.


----------



## hollyw79

dimplesmagee said:


> So, I am really unsure of what an EVAP pregnancy test looks like...but anyway, I told you ladies that I would probably test this AM. So, I did. First morning urine. I was like a mad lady looking at that thing b/c I swore I saw two lines, but thought maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. (I ended up taking it apart). So, after a couple minutes I chalked it up as a BFN, b/c that line I thought I saw, wasn't clear enough. But I just read online about a research done (aired by Goodmorning America) and they said that some tests you need to wait as long as 10 minutes to read the results b/c women are all different etc. So, I went and looked again. And there were the two lines. The 2nd line is still faint, but I was no longer squinting to see it.
> 
> LOL-I texted that I might be pregnant to my husband. I can only imagine what he is going to say. "You are telling me this over texting?!" Haha. Anyway, I think I will take another test this afternoon. I am 10dpo w/ loads of symptoms....so I'll let you know how it goes.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I BET you are preggo hun! If you saw ANYTHING~ I am SURE you are! You're about 10-11DPO, right?? It's still sooooo early!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!! love the POG... I had this I think at 2dpo cuz my hubby pointed it out LOL :rofl:

dimples OMG, post a pic if you can.... 

woody :hugs: FXd for you...

hanskiz, i was drinking green tea w/honey too before my fertile days and had loads of EWCM, I also started EPO a day or two before my fertile days and this could have helped too, could have been both or either one... 

I had a chemical my last pg and it was heartbreaking for hubby and I. baby just didn't stick, he/she would have been our first together :cry: I haven't told anyone outside of BnB that we're trying or talk to anyone about CM or POAS or anything LOL they'll look at me like, "what???", so I don't bother.

good luck ladies!!! lots of baby :dust: for all of us!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Darn~ I just wrote something and then it disappeared when I tried to quote Holly. I forgot that the page refreshes! Anyway, what I was saying was that it is hard to keep up on here b/c I will start reading the 5,000 page update that I wake-up to, think "OH I should respond to that." And then those 5,000 pages later, I think "That conversation is so over..." So anyway, know that I enjoy the updates, but sometimes get lost in all the pages! :)

Also, I'm not sure if the camera will pick up on the line. Do you think there could be any change in 9-10 hrs? B/c I might try and pee on a stick later today. Maybe I will get a clearer positive and I won't have to think about it anymore!!! I'm not getting my hopes up at as I still don't understand this EVAP line thing!

So, on a different note. Sometimes I think about how amazing it is to create a child. There are so many things that need to come together JUST right to form a child. God truly is AMAZING! I know we have all experienced a loss, some of us more than 1, and there have been times where I have been mad at God or asked him the familiar ? Why?! But I am always brought back to a great song, or encouraging scripture. And sometimes my reminder that "God is in control" and the peace that I feel comes from you ladies. So thanks for your support! You're right, these are not every day conversations that I have with my friends either...makes you all so special! :)

Have a good day! I'll update later!


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody...keeping my fingers x'd for you

Dimples...looking forward to your update fingers x'd 

Hanskiz... I've no idea about implantation days and not going to pretend I do but fingers x'd for you too

Holly...I'm counting myself out as I know how gutted I'm going to be getting a BFN although I'm sure in my deepest thoughts I'll be hoping it will be a BFP this month. 

Ruskiegirl... :hugs: hun, take all the time you need, we will all still be around somewhere!

Lisa... :hugs:

And :hi: to anyone I've missed

I've had a couple of wobbly days and just want AF to get here and go away again. I know we haven't done enough this cycle. Part of me wants to throw away all my OPK stuff as I'm getting too stressy over it but part of me wants to know where I am in all this :dohh:

Ah well, sun has been out all day, had a major achievement with one of our students and my thoughts are with a work friend who is waiting on bloods being done tomorrow to see if she is still pregnant :cry:

XxX


----------



## mememe123

dimplesmagee said:


> So, I am really unsure of what an EVAP pregnancy test looks like...but anyway, I told you ladies that I would probably test this AM. So, I did. First morning urine. I was like a mad lady looking at that thing b/c I swore I saw two lines, but thought maybe my eyes were playing tricks on me. (I ended up taking it apart). So, after a couple minutes I chalked it up as a BFN, b/c that line I thought I saw, wasn't clear enough. But I just read online about a research done (aired by Goodmorning America) and they said that some tests you need to wait as long as 10 minutes to read the results b/c women are all different etc. So, I went and looked again. And there were the two lines. The 2nd line is still faint, but I was no longer squinting to see it.
> 
> LOL-I texted that I might be pregnant to my husband. I can only imagine what he is going to say. "You are telling me this over texting?!" Haha. Anyway, I think I will take another test this afternoon. I am 10dpo w/ loads of symptoms....so I'll let you know how it goes.


Omg .. Yahoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I told my hubby by text too!!! 


To everyone talkinmg about obsessed::::::FYI... I take the blow dryer to mine to make the line appear faster... ROFL... Now THAT is scientific!!!!!!!! RAhahaha


----------



## Sanona2

she came 2days late! Me and the OH are done ttc! Im just really sad!


----------



## WoodyA

Sanona2 said:


> she came 2days late! Me and the OH are done ttc! Im just really sad!

Aww I'm sorry :(


----------



## hollyw79

Sanona2 said:


> she came 2days late! Me and the OH are done ttc! Im just really sad!

:hugs: I'm sorry AF came :(


----------



## LittleBird

I'm shaking an angry fist at mother nature today. Just got another pos OPK after changing cups. I am so confused. Last night before BD, DH said, Is it that time again? Is that why you're acting all crazy? (Why crazy and not sexy?). I said, I don't know! Maybe not, maybe so!

Ladies, I'm officially losing my mind and I'm not even in the TWW! Argh!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> I'm shaking an angry fist at mother nature today. Just got another pos OPK after changing cups. I am so confused. Last night before BD, DH said, Is it that time again? Is that why you're acting all crazy? (Why crazy and not sexy?). I said, I don't know! Maybe not, maybe so!
> 
> Ladies, I'm officially losing my mind and I'm not even in the TWW! Argh!!!

How many days have you had +opk's for??


----------



## LittleBird

Two. Yesterday and today. Like 5-6 days early!


----------



## Hanskiz

The 5 or 6 days early is a bit odd but I think it's pretty normal to have + for a couple of days.... Good long surge is a good thing I'm sure! 
Do your cycles vary in length normally?


----------



## LittleBird

I only started keeping track starting Dec 30. Never really had a need before... Since then, have had two 30-day and the last cycle was 29 days. Last mo. I did OPKs for the first time and they were correct based on the normal cycle length. Using a diff brand this mo.


----------



## Hanskiz

The cycle I conceived my daughter was a random short one... Normally 28 days and that one was 21... I ov'd on day 8-9 and got a bfp on day 20!

Just go with it and BD... I'll have my FX'd for you!


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, that's definitely reassuring. I will keep hoping it's a random thing and not a sign that my hormones are screwed up. Thanks so much for that info!


----------



## dimplesmagee

I tried to use the ovulation tests once, and they confused me, so I probably won't use them again. Littlebird-I would pay more attn. to your CM. Do you ever check your cervix? Do you do temp charting at all?

Well, I took another test 8 hrs. later just 20 minutes ago. It was similar to the one I took this AM. I'm wondering if I'm getting evaps... I REALLY need to almost imagine a line there, that's how faint it is. SOOO....I have 3 more tests (till I buy more, haha), so I will just take another in the AM and see if anything changed. Not counting myself out yet. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## WoodyA

dimplesmagee said:


> I tried to use the ovulation tests once, and they confused me, so I probably won't use them again. Littlebird-I would pay more attn. to your CM. Do you ever check your cervix? Do you do temp charting at all?
> 
> Well, I took another test 8 hrs. later just 20 minutes ago. It was similar to the one I took this AM. I'm wondering if I'm getting evaps... I REALLY need to almost imagine a line there, that's how faint it is. SOOO....I have 3 more tests (till I buy more, haha), so I will just take another in the AM and see if anything changed. Not counting myself out yet.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Fx for you! We Deffo need more bfps!
I want AF so badly now!
Hubby is back next week for hopefully 3-4 weeks so I'd love AF to have been and gone so we can try again now I'm armed with 100 opks!!


----------



## Mrs. J

Hi ladies,

First off, yay for everyone with BFP's! Hope those beans stick like glue!
Lots of baby dust :dust: to those still waiting.

So, I'm a little confused and frustrated. Anyone had to deal with a really long cycle post MC? AF was brought on by progesterone and arrived 2/27/11, 34 days post MC. I'm still waiting for the witch to arrive so I have a good date as I'm sure we missed the "window" after her last visit. I've tried using OPK's but they are confusing. I took one on the 1st and no 2nd line, took one on the 2nd and a faint line, took another one on sunday and it was darker, so I decided to test again later that evening and NO LINE! I was so excited it was getting darker then boom! It's gone. Maybe I'm doing something wrong..
Would I really ovulate 35+ days post AF? 

Any advise would be appreciated, CM is white and thick and has been for days but I just don't know:shrug:


----------



## WoodyA

I didn't want to read n run!

I'm waiting for AF too, 35 days since my mc now, how long did you wait until you spoke to your doctor about it?

The only thing I can suggest with your opk is maybe your surge was short and it happened between the darker line and it disappearing???!


----------



## Mrs. J

WoodyA said:


> I didn't want to read n run!
> 
> I'm waiting for AF too, 35 days since my mc now, how long did you wait until you spoke to your doctor about it?
> 
> The only thing I can suggest with your opk is maybe your surge was short and it happened between the darker line and it disappearing???!


My doc actually told me at my 2 week post D&C check up that if she didn't arrive in 2 weeks he'd prescribe me progesterone. He's been really great. 

On the OPK it was less than 4 hours in between, but it's possible! :dohh: But we did BD that evening so FX!
I never know what time to take them or how long I should "hold it" before. Maybe that's my problem. Thanks for the reply, glad I'm not alone :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo im a bit confused ladies !! AF still isnt here negative tests not taking progesterone anymore my temps dropped this morning but i dont feel like she is coming !


----------



## CRC25

No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> I tried to use the ovulation tests once, and they confused me, so I probably won't use them again. Littlebird-I would pay more attn. to your CM. Do you ever check your cervix? Do you do temp charting at all?
> 
> Well, I took another test 8 hrs. later just 20 minutes ago. It was similar to the one I took this AM. I'm wondering if I'm getting evaps... I REALLY need to almost imagine a line there, that's how faint it is. SOOO....I have 3 more tests (till I buy more, haha), so I will just take another in the AM and see if anything changed. Not counting myself out yet.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Hey girl!! Praying for ya! keep us updated. I tested this morning and BFN and this afternoon af arrived. which is okay with me b/c God knows what he is doing! and im super excited b/c my af always comes w/ really painful cramps and today I just a light cramping!!! Good luck to you and lots of baby dust your way!!! cant wait to hear from you!! Im excited I am now one step closer to trying again! :)


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> Sooo im a bit confused ladies !! AF still isnt here negative tests not taking progesterone anymore my temps dropped this morning but i dont feel like she is coming !

When was af due? Mine wasnt due til Sunday and I O'd 2 days early and now my cycle started 5 days early... really confused myself.... oh well now im 5 days closer to being able to try again. lol.... and my temps dropped this morning too! You think the progesterone messed w/ your cycle?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I should started 2 days ago , Even tho i ovulated late my luteal phase always changes , Thats part of the luteal phase defect , im hoping it starts soon


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> I should started 2 days ago , Even tho i ovulated late my luteal phase always changes , Thats part of the luteal phase defect , im hoping it starts soon

Im praying for ya!! I hope af arrives for you soon! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Ladies, I hope someone is online. I'm completely freaked out. So I have been complaining about the OPKs the past two days being positive and there's no way that can be right. I stopped by the grocery store on the way home and bought another pack of OPKs because I thought something might be wrong with the Amazon ones. Well, they weren't positive but there was a faint line. Then I remembered that people sometimes use the OPKs to detect pregnancy.

So I grabbed one of the Amazon pregnancy tests. Positive. This can't be! I'm thinking about the negative review I'm going to leave for these things. I run into the bedroom to grab the last FRER test I had. Positive.

Crap! I bled a lot! Like 5 days. I had no doubt that this was my period. And just tonight when I got home and started to do these tests, I'm spotting again! There is no way this is a good thing, right? I'm sitting here crying and wondering what is wrong with me. Why are my hormones a complete wreck? Is it possible that the test is wrong? I'm 34, does this mean I'm starting menopause? I'm so freaking confused. And of course, there is a tiny part of me that is seeing these tests and thinking it will be ok. But the sane part of me is saying that something is seriously wrong. Help?


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, I hope someone is online. I'm completely freaked out. So I have been complaining about the OPKs the past two days being positive and there's no way that can be right. I stopped by the grocery store on the way home and bought another pack of OPKs because I thought something might be wrong with the Amazon ones. Well, they weren't positive but there was a faint line. Then I remembered that people sometimes use the OPKs to detect pregnancy.
> 
> So I grabbed one of the Amazon pregnancy tests. Positive. This can't be! I'm thinking about the negative review I'm going to leave for these things. I run into the bedroom to grab the last FRER test I had. Positive.
> 
> Crap! I bled a lot! Like 5 days. I had no doubt that this was my period. And just tonight when I got home and started to do these tests, I'm spotting again! There is no way this is a good thing, right? I'm sitting here crying and wondering what is wrong with me. Why are my hormones a complete wreck? Is it possible that the test is wrong? I'm 34, does this mean I'm starting menopause? I'm so freaking confused. And of course, there is a tiny part of me that is seeing these tests and thinking it will be ok. But the sane part of me is saying that something is seriously wrong. Help?

When did you bleed?? When did you mc? 
Is it possible you're pregnant? 
If not then it must be left over hCG from mc. I had this - I tested + for weeks after ERPC. 
I hope for your sake you are PG again!! Whatever it is you need to get it checked out - if you're PG your doc needs to know and if it's left over hCG then the same goes...

FX'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, I hope someone is online. I'm completely freaked out. So I have been complaining about the OPKs the past two days being positive and there's no way that can be right. I stopped by the grocery store on the way home and bought another pack of OPKs because I thought something might be wrong with the Amazon ones. Well, they weren't positive but there was a faint line. Then I remembered that people sometimes use the OPKs to detect pregnancy.
> 
> So I grabbed one of the Amazon pregnancy tests. Positive. This can't be! I'm thinking about the negative review I'm going to leave for these things. I run into the bedroom to grab the last FRER test I had. Positive.
> 
> Crap! I bled a lot! Like 5 days. I had no doubt that this was my period. And just tonight when I got home and started to do these tests, I'm spotting again! There is no way this is a good thing, right? I'm sitting here crying and wondering what is wrong with me. Why are my hormones a complete wreck? Is it possible that the test is wrong? I'm 34, does this mean I'm starting menopause? I'm so freaking confused. And of course, there is a tiny part of me that is seeing these tests and thinking it will be ok. But the sane part of me is saying that something is seriously wrong. Help?


I hope this is your BFP xx


----------



## WoodyA

No AF and no sign of it
Still BFN, zero symptoms apart from occasional abdominal twinges

Wondering whether I should go to GP and ask about making it come???


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)

I'm sorry hun :nope:

I agree~ God is in control... it WILL Happen!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, I hope someone is online. I'm completely freaked out. So I have been complaining about the OPKs the past two days being positive and there's no way that can be right. I stopped by the grocery store on the way home and bought another pack of OPKs because I thought something might be wrong with the Amazon ones. Well, they weren't positive but there was a faint line. Then I remembered that people sometimes use the OPKs to detect pregnancy.
> 
> So I grabbed one of the Amazon pregnancy tests. Positive. This can't be! I'm thinking about the negative review I'm going to leave for these things. I run into the bedroom to grab the last FRER test I had. Positive.
> 
> Crap! I bled a lot! Like 5 days. I had no doubt that this was my period. And just tonight when I got home and started to do these tests, I'm spotting again! There is no way this is a good thing, right? I'm sitting here crying and wondering what is wrong with me. Why are my hormones a complete wreck? Is it possible that the test is wrong? I'm 34, does this mean I'm starting menopause? I'm so freaking confused. And of course, there is a tiny part of me that is seeing these tests and thinking it will be ok. But the sane part of me is saying that something is seriously wrong. Help?

Oh gosh hun, I don't know :nope: Did you make sure you got a BFN after the miscarriage??? I definitely don't think it has anything to do with menopause so don't think that my dear!!!! 

I would probably see your doctor to have an u/s or things checked out honestly.. hope you're okay! :flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello all :flower:

I hope everyone is ok today?

I have just spent the morning at the EPU AGAIN. I had to have a scan and bloods done to check progress of mc. So the scan showed no change since last time - there is STILL something in there. They don't know what it is either. The good news is they are confident it is not going to do me any harm, they also said it is most likely that it will come out with my next period. If my bloods come up elevated still they may want to do a repeat ERPC however. The doctor did say that would be a last resort and that she was happy to just let my body bleed it out with my next period. It may be a clot, it may be a bit of leftover tissue, they just don't know. It is about 1cm across. 
I asked her about pregnancy and she said that she wouldn't advise trying for at least 2 cycles. :cry:
HOWEVER, if I did get pregnant before that time this thing (whatever it is) would most likely cause some bleeding as the lining of my womb would change. This isn't dangerous (they don't think) but could be worrying and upsetting. 
I don't really know what to make of all this!!

On the one hand, I think well ok, I'm likely not pregnant and hopefully this will come out with next af and then next cycle will be ok to try. 
On the other I think, but what if it doesn't come out and causes uneccessary upset if I do conceive next cycle. 
Also, what if I am already pregnant??? Obviously I don't think this is likely but I've already proven twice that it really does just take the once to get PG so I could be. Am I ready to go through the heartache of a stressful early pregnancy after everything else that has happened??
Also despite what she said if this thing causes bleeding could it not make me mc again? I'm terrified of that happeneing again.

I know this is out of my hands now and I can't do anything but wait, but now I'm really worried about being pregnant and almost don't want to be! It's doing my head in!

Help!!

What do any of you think? What would you do in my position? Would you wait two cycles or just go for it next month?

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Hanskiz

CRC25 said:


> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm so sure I'm out, I've just ordered 30 opk's for next cycle. :wacko:

I'm almost hoping af comes early so I can get back to it quicker!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> No AF and no sign of it
> Still BFN, zero symptoms apart from occasional abdominal twinges
> 
> Wondering whether I should go to GP and ask about making it come???

How long has it been? I think if it's getting on for 6 weeks you definitely should. It could be totally fine but if you want to get on and TTC you need SOMETHING to happen!! 

You could still be pregnant - going by the hCG levels thing you posted it can be quite low even up to 16dpo so keep testing!! 

Good Luck. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> When did you bleed?? When did you mc?
> Is it possible you're pregnant?
> If not then it must be left over hCG from mc. I had this - I tested + for weeks after ERPC.
> I hope for your sake you are PG again!! Whatever it is you need to get it checked out - if you're PG your doc needs to know and if it's left over hCG then the same goes...
> 
> FX'd for you!! :hugs:

Thanks for responding, Hanskiz. I bled from the 29th of Mar for four days. The last day was very light. I have merged my cycles on FF to try to help me figure out how late I am. My last (and only) MC was in November. I have had numerous negative tests since then, so I know it's not from that. It is possible I'm pregnant but I am so scared because of all the bleeding. I took another IC test this morning and got a fainter line, but now I'm feeling more nauseous. I guess it could easily be that my hormones are returning to normal after another MC but I'm extra alert to the symptoms now that I saw the lines. :)

So I called the dr. office this morning and must have sounded just desperate enough because they gave me a 2pm appt. Keep in mind that these are the same ones who wouldn't let me see the dr. last time until I got my metho injection. So I am happy for an appt. and hopefully I can get info faster this time around. I'll keep you guys updated but I have a feeling that it's going to be bad news for me. How can that much bleeding result in a normal pregnancy?


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Thanks for responding, Hanskiz. I bled from the 29th of Mar for four days. The last day was very light. I have merged my cycles on FF to try to help me figure out how late I am. My last (and only) MC was in November. I have had numerous negative tests since then, so I know it's not from that. It is possible I'm pregnant but I am so scared because of all the bleeding. I took another IC test this morning and got a fainter line, but now I'm feeling more nauseous. I guess it could easily be that my hormones are returning to normal after another MC but I'm extra alert to the symptoms now that I saw the lines. :)
> 
> So I called the dr. office this morning and must have sounded just desperate enough because they gave me a 2pm appt. Keep in mind that these are the same ones who wouldn't let me see the dr. last time until I got my metho injection. So I am happy for an appt. and hopefully I can get info faster this time around. I'll keep you guys updated but I have a feeling that it's going to be bad news for me. How can that much bleeding result in a normal pregnancy?

My fingers are crossed for you that it's not bad news. I don't think bleeding in early pregnancy is that uncommon and if you're testing positive then you definitely are pregnant. Hopefully it's just an anomaly and you are pregnant and wee bean is ok. 
If things have been a bit squiffy since mc then it could be that your womb lining is a little irritated by the new pregnancy - that would make you bleed for sure. I really really hope it's good news.

Big :hugs: and be sure to let us know what happens. x


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone is ok today?
> 
> I have just spent the morning at the EPU AGAIN. I had to have a scan and bloods done to check progress of mc. So the scan showed no change since last time - there is STILL something in there. They don't know what it is either. The good news is they are confident it is not going to do me any harm, they also said it is most likely that it will come out with my next period. If my bloods come up elevated still they may want to do a repeat ERPC however. The doctor did say that would be a last resort and that she was happy to just let my body bleed it out with my next period. It may be a clot, it may be a bit of leftover tissue, they just don't know. It is about 1cm across.
> I asked her about pregnancy and she said that she wouldn't advise trying for at least 2 cycles. :cry:
> HOWEVER, if I did get pregnant before that time this thing (whatever it is) would most likely cause some bleeding as the lining of my womb would change. This isn't dangerous (they don't think) but could be worrying and upsetting.
> I don't really know what to make of all this!!
> 
> On the one hand, I think well ok, I'm likely not pregnant and hopefully this will come out with next af and then next cycle will be ok to try.
> On the other I think, but what if it doesn't come out and causes uneccessary upset if I do conceive next cycle.
> Also, what if I am already pregnant??? Obviously I don't think this is likely but I've already proven twice that it really does just take the once to get PG so I could be. Am I ready to go through the heartache of a stressful early pregnancy after everything else that has happened??
> Also despite what she said if this thing causes bleeding could it not make me mc again? I'm terrified of that happeneing again.
> 
> I know this is out of my hands now and I can't do anything but wait, but now I'm really worried about being pregnant and almost don't want to be! It's doing my head in!
> 
> Help!!
> 
> What do any of you think? What would you do in my position? Would you wait two cycles or just go for it next month?
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Ugh, sorry that the scans showed something still hanging around. I don't know what I would do. Sometimes having more info can make you crazy. After the metho, my periods have seemed a little weird, but I have no real proof. And now I think I'm pregnant or was recently pregnant and it is not right this time. So I am preparing myself for another heartbreak. That's totally not worth it. After having two normal, easy pregnancies and watching my BFF have difficult ones with bed rest and bleeding, I think I would do what it takes to have the best chance possible. But waiting is no fun either. Ah, I wish I could see into a crystal ball and give you the right answers... Sorry. :(


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> Hello all :flower:
> 
> I hope everyone is ok today?
> 
> I have just spent the morning at the EPU AGAIN. I had to have a scan and bloods done to check progress of mc. So the scan showed no change since last time - there is STILL something in there. They don't know what it is either. The good news is they are confident it is not going to do me any harm, they also said it is most likely that it will come out with my next period. If my bloods come up elevated still they may want to do a repeat ERPC however. The doctor did say that would be a last resort and that she was happy to just let my body bleed it out with my next period. It may be a clot, it may be a bit of leftover tissue, they just don't know. It is about 1cm across.
> I asked her about pregnancy and she said that she wouldn't advise trying for at least 2 cycles. :cry:
> HOWEVER, if I did get pregnant before that time this thing (whatever it is) would most likely cause some bleeding as the lining of my womb would change. This isn't dangerous (they don't think) but could be worrying and upsetting.
> I don't really know what to make of all this!!
> 
> On the one hand, I think well ok, I'm likely not pregnant and hopefully this will come out with next af and then next cycle will be ok to try.
> On the other I think, but what if it doesn't come out and causes uneccessary upset if I do conceive next cycle.
> Also, what if I am already pregnant??? Obviously I don't think this is likely but I've already proven twice that it really does just take the once to get PG so I could be. Am I ready to go through the heartache of a stressful early pregnancy after everything else that has happened??
> Also despite what she said if this thing causes bleeding could it not make me mc again? I'm terrified of that happeneing again.
> 
> I know this is out of my hands now and I can't do anything but wait, but now I'm really worried about being pregnant and almost don't want to be! It's doing my head in!
> 
> Help!!
> 
> What do any of you think? What would you do in my position? Would you wait two cycles or just go for it next month?
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Gosh, I'm sorry hun! Wow.. that's SO frustrating! 

I think if it were me ~if there was NO risk to a pregnancy~ then I would NOT wait and just go for it. If you do have AF, hopefully that will clear everything out for you. Keep staying active! Run your tush off and get your body moving all around to maybe help loosen that up! I definitely hope it doesn't result in another ERCP! :nope:

I think the 2 cycles bit is a smidgen cautious on their part. Are they going to check you again?

If you ARE pregnant~ it was just meant to be that way! I feel confident that you will be fine!! :flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

Thanks for your input Little Bird.

It's obviously too late this cycle - if I'm pregnant I'm pregnant and if I lose it then I just will have to deal with that when it happens. I'm almost hoping I'm not and I get af early (so I don't get hopes up/worried). At least if I have another af there is a better chance of things working out well if I try next cycle. 

Playing the waiting game still - just not sure which outcome I want now!! Af or BFP!! Nightmare. Like you say - to much info is not always a good thing!

FX'd for a good outcome for you. Hopefully they will take bloods and monitor you for a little while so you know what is happening. You're not bleeding now are you? Just got the bfp? 
I know you're worried and I can understand that but it really really might all be fine. It does seem weird that you bled but it's not unheard of for women to bleed -even quite a lot- and go on to have healthy pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Gosh, I'm sorry hun! Wow.. that's SO frustrating!
> 
> I think if it were me ~if there was NO risk to a pregnancy~ then I would NOT wait and just go for it. If you do have AF, hopefully that will clear everything out for you. Keep staying active! Run your tush off and get your body moving all around to maybe help loosen that up! I definitely hope it doesn't result in another ERCP! :nope:
> 
> I think the 2 cycles bit is a smidgen cautious on their part. Are they going to check you again?
> 
> If you ARE pregnant~ it was just meant to be that way! I feel confident that you will be fine!! :flower:

Thank you Holly :flower:

I think I will just go ahead. After all if I get af next week then there is a good chance that will get it out and all will be well. 

I think that given this it is unlikely I am pregnant now so I'm just waiting for af now - hoping she comes early even!!! 

I am going to try not to think about it and take your advice and get active - I have already cycled 10 miles today to the hospital and back, and half of that I had my LO on the back too!! 

Roll on af... didn't think I'd be saying that this cycle!


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Thanks for your input Little Bird.
> 
> It's obviously too late this cycle - if I'm pregnant I'm pregnant and if I lose it then I just will have to deal with that when it happens. I'm almost hoping I'm not and I get af early (so I don't get hopes up/worried). At least if I have another af there is a better chance of things working out well if I try next cycle.
> 
> Playing the waiting game still - just not sure which outcome I want now!! Af or BFP!! Nightmare. Like you say - to much info is not always a good thing!
> 
> FX'd for a good outcome for you. Hopefully they will take bloods and monitor you for a little while so you know what is happening. You're not bleeding now are you? Just got the bfp?
> I know you're worried and I can understand that but it really really might all be fine. It does seem weird that you bled but it's not unheard of for women to bleed -even quite a lot- and go on to have healthy pregnancies. :hugs:

Well, I will pray that you have the best outcome possible. If they say it can't cause MC then keep believing that. And if you're scared, keep hoping for the best as long as there is any question.

I am not bleeding now. Bleeding stopped on the 1st with a tiny bit on the 2nd. And a little spotting last night. The test this morning was still pos. but lighter, but then again, I had a really full bladder last night when I tested and today wasn't so full. So I have all sorts of ways to talk myself into being hopeful, but I'm scared to go through a MC all over again. Just trying to keep it together for another 4 hours. :)


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Well, I will pray that you have the best outcome possible. If they say it can't cause MC then keep believing that. And if you're scared, keep hoping for the best as long as there is any question.
> 
> I am not bleeding now. Bleeding stopped on the 1st with a tiny bit on the 2nd. And a little spotting last night. The test this morning was still pos. but lighter, but then again, I had a really full bladder last night when I tested and today wasn't so full. So I have all sorts of ways to talk myself into being hopeful, but I'm scared to go through a MC all over again. Just trying to keep it together for another 4 hours. :)

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC25 said:


> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)

wow girl, sorry Af got you. with the 5 days early how long was your cycle?


----------



## hollyw79

LittleBird~ I'm glad you're going to see the doctor hun.. lots and lots of hugs for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

littlebird, :hugs: I hope everything goes well at the doc appt :hugs: keep us posted

hanskiz, :hugs: I imagine that this must be causing you so much stress :hugs: if I were in your shoes and I would also go for it it there was no risks to the pregnancy... I am keeping you in my thoughts...


----------



## WoodyA

I'm so dizzy and headachy :(
I check this site often on my iPhone and I've had to zoom in so much because my eyes keep blurring!!
Oh well only 4 hours left at work!!

Hanskiz,
Your so strong and positive! I would be so despondent in your situation, things keep coming up for you
But like others say I wouldn't wait, let nature take it's course, if it's happened or going to happen let it be....


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz...:hugs: it's bad enough having a loss let alone all the trauma of what is still happening to you. You have to do what you feel is right...you'll probably even change your mind several times in the process too :haha: just keep positive and strong, we are all here :flower:

Woody...you sound really frustrated hun. Sometimes too much info is not a good thing but the need to have another baby inside overcomes it all :flower:

Lisa, holly, littlebird and everyone else :hi: hope all is ok

Sorry for the arrival of AF to whoever it was (I'm pants at remembering how to spell names but I think it was cr25?? Or along those lines :wacko:)

Just want to break up from work tomorrow until after Easter!

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Well I have some good news at last..... My hCG is officially back down to normal!!! Only took 6 weeks! 

So despite the fact that I have a little something left inside, it is not releasing hcg which would indicate that it is likely to just come on out next af. If she comes. Sigh.

I have to say that really is a relief, I shall just get on with the 2ww and hope that af shows early. Ho hum. 

Thanks for all your input - so good to be able to vent and get useful feedback!! 

Big :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Hanskiz said:


> Well I have some good news at last..... My hCG is officially back down to normal!!! Only took 6 weeks!
> 
> So despite the fact that I have a little something left inside, it is not releasing hcg which would indicate that it is likely to just come on out next af. If she comes. Sigh.
> 
> I have to say that really is a relief, I shall just get on with the 2ww and hope that af shows early. Ho hum.
> 
> Thanks for all your input - so good to be able to vent and get useful feedback!!
> 
> Big :hugs:

this is terrific news girl, Im so happy your hcg levels are back to where they should be :hugs: you are on the right track and in the 2WW waiting for AF along with most of us... good luck!

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Well I have some good news at last..... My hCG is officially back down to normal!!! Only took 6 weeks!
> 
> So despite the fact that I have a little something left inside, it is not releasing hcg which would indicate that it is likely to just come on out next af. If she comes. Sigh.
> 
> I have to say that really is a relief, I shall just get on with the 2ww and hope that af shows early. Ho hum.
> 
> Thanks for all your input - so good to be able to vent and get useful feedback!!
> 
> Big :hugs:

Yay back to zero which means you're back on the TTC wagon officially!
Hopefully you'll get your BFP, if not, AF can flush the last bit out and you can have peace of mind :)

XxX


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)
> 
> I'm sorry hun :nope:
> 
> I agree~ God is in control... it WILL Happen!! :hugs:Click to expand...

So went to the acupuncturist today. and he told me that he was about to have baby number 30! meaning he helped 30 women conceive and carry a healthy baby! so I asked him how he knew she was going to be pregnant soon and he said according to her cycles and her pulse which he reads before he works on ya! so while im laying on the table I ask him what does my cycle look like and what is my pulse telling you??? and he told me that my pulse is strong and ready!!!! :) I am so excited! I cant wait for O to get here this time! and he also made me up a new mix that is gonna make me have a stronger sex drive!:thumbup: Cant beat that and he also gave me some chinese herbs for my husband as well to take 5 days before my approx. ovulation date that will help w/ his sperm and its motility and strength! So he says that my body is ready physically and emotionally! Now Game is on! :)


----------



## CRC25

Hanskiz said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)
> 
> So sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...

Its ok! im excited went to acupuncturist today and got all good news. he said my pulses are strong and my cyles are good! he says that I should be pregnant in no time!!!! and he also gave some chinese herbs to me and my husband to help w/ my sex drive and to help w/ dh's sperm and its motility and strength! :) Im Cd02 today! so bring on the O! :) and If I were you I would wait what feels right with your body! just be patient and let happen what happens! praying for you! :)


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)
> 
> wow girl, sorry Af got you. with the 5 days early how long was your cycle?Click to expand...

Its ok! makes me steps closer to trying again! My cycle ended up being 25 days. I O'd 2 days earlier this cycle.... I went to see the acupuncturist this morn. and he said its completely normal if you O early b/c your luteal phase is a certain amount of days.... and also told me that my body is fully recovered from m/c and my pulse is strong and ready to get pregnant!!! and that ive healed emotionally and physically and hes thinking my month is coming very soon. he is about to help the 30th couple w/ conceiving! hoping to be number 31. lol.... and he also gave me some herbs to help increase my sex drive since the m/c in sept. last year hasnt been the same :( and he also gave herbs to my dh this time to help w/ his sperm motility! so im super stoked for ovulation this month!!! :)


----------



## LiSa2010

CRC25 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)
> 
> wow girl, sorry Af got you. with the 5 days early how long was your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok! makes me steps closer to trying again! My cycle ended up being 25 days. I O'd 2 days earlier this cycle.... I went to see the acupuncturist this morn. and he said its completely normal if you O early b/c your luteal phase is a certain amount of days.... and also told me that my body is fully recovered from m/c and my pulse is strong and ready to get pregnant!!! and that ive healed emotionally and physically and hes thinking my month is coming very soon. he is about to help the 30th couple w/ conceiving! hoping to be number 31. lol.... and he also gave me some herbs to help increase my sex drive since the m/c in sept. last year hasnt been the same :( and he also gave herbs to my dh this time to help w/ his sperm motility! so im super stoked for ovulation this month!!! :)Click to expand...

oh I think this is wonderful news for you and you sound so positive :hugs: my cycles range from 25-28 days too depending on when I O. I love it when my cycles are short, sometimes not b/c then you'll get two periods in one month and it really sucks in the summer time :rofl: but it's all good :haha: with your positive attitude you will definitely be number 31... I think May is definitely your month :thumbup: that would be a lovely Mother's Day gift, wouldn't it? :hugs: the herbs that he suggests what are they exactly?


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Woody...you sound really frustrated hun. Sometimes too much info is not a good thing but the need to have another baby inside overcomes it
> 
> XxX

I am quite frustrated!
Mainly as I am such a control freak!

I think it comes from being a nurse and a "fixer"
Got a headache take paracetamol
Got a cold rehydrate
Got a wound dress it
(you get the idea)

Got no period and not pregnant errrrrrrrrrrrr?!?!?

I like that the body is so complex but usually I can fix things!!!
I can't fix and I can't control!
Grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> Well I have some good news at last..... My hCG is officially back down to normal!!! Only took 6 weeks!
> 
> So despite the fact that I have a little something left inside, it is not releasing hcg which would indicate that it is likely to just come on out next af. If she comes. Sigh.
> 
> I have to say that really is a relief, I shall just get on with the 2ww and hope that af shows early. Ho hum.
> 
> Thanks for all your input - so good to be able to vent and get useful feedback!!
> 
> Big :hugs:

That's great news! Glad the numbers are back to normal and you can focus on the next steps. :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

So, had the blood draw today. The dr. examined me and didn't really have much info. First she couldn't understand why people use OPKs to test for pregnancy. Whatever. It wasn't important, I was just trying to explain why I decided to use the IC and then the FRER. Then, she seemed really confused by the fact that I really bled for 4 days. Like, I'm not crazy. I know I thought it was my period. Lastly, she almost seems to believe the blood test will be neg. Oh well, it doesn't matter as long as we get the answers eventually.


----------



## CRC25

Neversaynever said:


> Hanskiz...:hugs: it's bad enough having a loss let alone all the trauma of what is still happening to you. You have to do what you feel is right...you'll probably even change your mind several times in the process too :haha: just keep positive and strong, we are all here :flower:
> 
> Woody...you sound really frustrated hun. Sometimes too much info is not a good thing but the need to have another baby inside overcomes it all :flower:
> 
> Lisa, holly, littlebird and everyone else :hi: hope all is ok
> 
> Sorry for the arrival of AF to whoever it was (I'm pants at remembering how to spell names but I think it was cr25?? Or along those lines :wacko:)
> 
> Just want to break up from work tomorrow until after Easter!
> 
> XxX

Thank you! its ok. went to acupuncturist today and got good news.... he said my pulses are strong and ready to get pregnant... my cycles are good and normal.... so Im ready this cycle bring on the big O! he also gaves herbs to me to help increase sex drive and herbs to help increase dh's sperm and its motility and strength!! Im CD02. I ovulated on CD12 last cycle so hopefully on 10 days away or maybe even 12! :) Im ready to try again!!!! how have you been?


----------



## CRC25

LiSa2010 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> No Christmas baby for me! :( AF arrived today. she is 5 days early! cramps arent as bad as they usually are. Thats ok, because God has a plan for all of us, and hes in control. I will just continue to wait til its my time :) God is in control and Im ok with that! Good luck to everyone in the 2ww! Praying for lots and lots of baby dust for everyone! :) I am once again one step closer to trying again! :)
> 
> wow girl, sorry Af got you. with the 5 days early how long was your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Its ok! makes me steps closer to trying again! My cycle ended up being 25 days. I O'd 2 days earlier this cycle.... I went to see the acupuncturist this morn. and he said its completely normal if you O early b/c your luteal phase is a certain amount of days.... and also told me that my body is fully recovered from m/c and my pulse is strong and ready to get pregnant!!! and that ive healed emotionally and physically and hes thinking my month is coming very soon. he is about to help the 30th couple w/ conceiving! hoping to be number 31. lol.... and he also gave me some herbs to help increase my sex drive since the m/c in sept. last year hasnt been the same :( and he also gave herbs to my dh this time to help w/ his sperm motility! so im super stoked for ovulation this month!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh I think this is wonderful news for you and you sound so positive :hugs: my cycles range from 25-28 days too depending on when I O. I love it when my cycles are short, sometimes not b/c then you'll get two periods in one month and it really sucks in the summer time :rofl: but it's all good :haha: with your positive attitude you will definitely be number 31... I think May is definitely your month :thumbup: that would be a lovely Mother's Day gift, wouldn't it? :hugs: the herbs that he suggests what are they exactly?Click to expand...

They are all chinese herbs i dont get the names of them.. he mixes them together and i mix it w/ warm weather and drink it twice a day..... not real sure what they are... they are a list of things he said! and he gave my husband this box and it had 6 packs of little balls inside it and you take them 5 days before im suppose to ovulate to help w/ his sperm.... not sure the name of it either. sorry isnt much help information wise! :/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no AF for me and negative tests , hopefully she comes soon or something else happens this whole entire cycle has been a pain in my butt


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Still no AF for me and negative tests , hopefully she comes soon or something else happens this whole entire cycle has been a pain in my butt

I'm right with you on this one! 
How long since your mc?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

6 dpo was the negative beta 4 dpo was the positive i really dont trust that result its way to early for a positive beta !!! I think the lab screwed up so if i think like that AF is 4 days late with BFN's and no sign of her had a dip yesterday and a rise today hoping that its a implantation dip and i get a positive tom or af shows herself


----------



## WoodyA

Fx for you xx


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hanskiz-Great news about your HCG levels. Mine took 8 weeks to go back to 'normal' and I remember feeling a sense of relief once I found that out. I hope the piece of tissue or clot passes soon. 

CRC-sorry AF showed up, but glad to hear the optimism! 

Woody-Sorry you are feeling so frustrated! How many days late are you? 
Ruskie-Sounds like you are still in limbo too!!! :(

Well, the other day the 'two lines' I got I'm 99% sure it was an evap. I took one this AM and there was nothing. But I'm 11 dpo...and I've never gotten positives this early, typically 13/14 dpo (and they were faint) so I'm not even sure why I'm even testing! I'm just confused by all my "symptoms." I've never had a month like this where AF showed up, but I supposed that could be the case. My temps rose again this AM, highest it's been this cycle....so let's hope they stay up!!!


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> 6 dpo was the negative beta 4 dpo was the positive i really dont trust that result its way to early for a positive beta !!! I think the lab screwed up so if i think like that AF is 4 days late with BFN's and no sign of her had a dip yesterday and a rise today hoping that its a implantation dip and i get a positive tom or af shows herself

Good luck girl! Praying for a BFp for you this month! :) glad to hear your af hasnt arrived yet! so what dpo are you today?


----------



## CRC25

dimplesmagee said:


> Hanskiz-Great news about your HCG levels. Mine took 8 weeks to go back to 'normal' and I remember feeling a sense of relief once I found that out. I hope the piece of tissue or clot passes soon.
> 
> CRC-sorry AF showed up, but glad to hear the optimism!
> 
> Woody-Sorry you are feeling so frustrated! How many days late are you?
> Ruskie-Sounds like you are still in limbo too!!! :(
> 
> Well, the other day the 'two lines' I got I'm 99% sure it was an evap. I took one this AM and there was nothing. But I'm 11 dpo...and I've never gotten positives this early, typically 13/14 dpo (and they were faint) so I'm not even sure why I'm even testing! I'm just confused by all my "symptoms." I've never had a month like this where AF showed up, but I supposed that could be the case. My temps rose again this AM, highest it's been this cycle....so let's hope they stay up!!!

Its ok, Im staying strong! hoping for a Jan. Baby :) Praying for you BFP this month!!! Test in a few days! good luck and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

11 dpo for me


----------



## Cornish

Hanskiz said:


> Well I have some good news at last..... My hCG is officially back down to normal!!! Only took 6 weeks!
> 
> So despite the fact that I have a little something left inside, it is not releasing hcg which would indicate that it is likely to just come on out next af. If she comes. Sigh.
> 
> I have to say that really is a relief, I shall just get on with the 2ww and hope that af shows early. Ho hum.
> 
> Thanks for all your input - so good to be able to vent and get useful feedback!!
> 
> Big :hugs:

Glad you are back to zero hun. X


----------



## Lyo28

Hanskik that must be a relief now. Glad you have some answers. 

I had a lot of creamyish cm yesterday and don't think I normally get that much. I also had a massive dip with my temp this morning but my mouth had been open during sleep and I took my temp straight after and it was back up to normal. I put in the loe temp as it says to use the first one but hope they are back up tomorrow. 

I am being good with not symptom spotting though. Even though I noticed the cm I didn't think Oh I wonder does that mean I am pregnant. Well not consiously anyway!!


----------



## WoodyA

I resisted my poas addiction this morning!
I really thought AF was here last night at work and got so excited but nothing!
Had back ache n felt wet

I've noticed an odd pain only in bed when moving now, put it down to uterus relaxing back to size again


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> 11 dpo for me

So what day will you test this month? :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I tested this morning and got another faint line , Im not excited yet cause its a blue dye test . So ill be picking up some pink dyes tonight and a digi when i go shoping for use this weekend still no sign of AF temps still high , cm wet/creamy and cp high . Woke up with a hug headache and a feel naucious this morning.


----------



## CRC25

Ruskiegirl said:


> I tested this morning and got another faint line , Im not excited yet cause its a blue dye test . So ill be picking up some pink dyes tonight and a digi when i go shoping for use this weekend still no sign of AF temps still high , cm wet/creamy and cp high . Woke up with a hug headache and a feel naucious this morning.

YaH!!! thats all good signs! keep us updated!! Praying its a BFP for you this month!!!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks and i will :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Had to poas bfn

I'm getting so impatient now!!


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Had to poas bfn
> 
> I'm getting so impatient now!!

Im sorry! :( dont give up!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Don't give up hun !!! Your not out till AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. :haha:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. :haha:

Ha!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hi ladies :flower:

Feeling good today - spring has sprung, the flowers are blooming, the lambs are frolicking etc etc!

I am making a real effort not to symptom spot as I'm so sure that I can't possibly pregnant given the scan results. Also I''m only 5dpo so even if I am pregnant I wouldn't really have any symptoms anyway!!

Hope all of you are ok? :hugs:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Sheep are frolicking! haha...how about possums??? There were two possums in my back yard this AM. I thought they were nocturnal. The one was super fat!!!

Anyway, I found this perfume earlier, and I remember liking the smell. So, I sprayed some on me...STUPID! I should've known I'd be allergic to it. Now my chest is all tight, and I'm going to need my inhaler soon. Stupid...

Ruskie~ your emotions must be all over the place! B/t being pregnant, then maybe not, then a faint line....how are you holding up? You're still early, so hopefully the line will get darker!!!

Woody~ I know you have told us this before, but I get confused with everyone's stories sometimes. You're waiting for your first AF after your MC right? AF could be all over the place after a MC. If it still does not show after 6 weeks...I would call your Dr. I've been told AF can show 4-6 weeks after MC, and anything after that to call the Dr. Which is so frustrating, b/c we are already so sadden by our loss, and then our bodies don't cooperate! I'm sorry...I hope your AF shows soon, or a +! There's a feeling of being able to "move on" I think after that first AF shows. Like a new beginning I guess...
especially if you want to try right away!

Well, hope everyone is having a good day! I'm going to a hockey game tonight...$1 beer and $1 dogs tonight. I have not been drinking these past 12 days with all my symptoms, but beer does sound good...with my first pregnancy I pretty much stopped drinking while we were trying. The 2nd and 3rd time I drank up until I had a + and lost both of them, so I guess just trying SOMETHING, anything to have a sticky! :/


----------



## lintu

Hanskiz said:


> I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. I must not symptom spot. :haha:

:hugs: love it huni & know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## lintu

I have zero symptoms so far :(


----------



## WoodyA

I've just been doing housework (joy) on my only day off too :(

My body didn't like it, strong abdominal stretching pains like I was doing sit ups too much

Thought AF was here so ran to check,nothing but creamy cm

Checked my cervix position, high, soft, closed tightly
TMI
I brought out what can only be described as something of the consistency that should only be found in your nose! Pale yellow colour
I checked again and got the same thing


I have NEVER experienced this type of cm before
Eww
And no I definitely don't have an infection/thrush


Oh and dimples thanks for your post, it will be six weeks on Wednesday so I'm gonna see my doctor after that xx


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA, got my fingers crossed that AF keeps away from you!


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> WoodyA, got my fingers crossed that AF keeps away from you!

At this stage I actually want it! Fresh start and all that!


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> WoodyA, got my fingers crossed that AF keeps away from you!
> 
> At this stage I actually want it! Fresh start and all that!Click to expand...

IDK, your symptoms sound pretty good...


----------



## LittleBird

I just started with the CM thing so I don't know for sure, but I thought a high cervix and mucus like that were good...


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> I just started with the CM thing so I don't know for sure, but I thought a high cervix and mucus like that were good...

Had a quick google and some people get this just before AF 
I've never had cm before AF but I guess the mc could mess with that too!


----------



## LittleBird

Yeah, maybe. I have < 1 week experience checking CM, but there are probably some cervix whisperers out there who would know more about CM and MC.


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA, your status says you're sad. I'm sorry... :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> WoodyA, your status says you're sad. I'm sorry... :hugs:

I'm not sad, I havent changed it in a while!
And on iPad now so it doesn't give u as many options to choose from!

Thanks anyway! 
Xx


----------



## Hanskiz

Cervix whisperers :rofl::rofl:

I cannot believe how confusing this whole thing is! As though TTC isn't stressful enough without all these random and unexplained symptoms! 

Speaking of symptoms, I don't have any... Had a tiny bit of pinky red cm today but as I've had that most days since the weekend I'm not reading into it at all. I also had bloating earlier but I think that may have been the massive bar of chocolate I devoured at lunch time!!! :haha:

Anyway, it's way too early for me so I'm going to wait and see if I start weeing every ten minutes - then I might allow myself some real hope for a bfp! Although given my circumstances I'm not entirely sure I want one. :wacko:

I have serious wisdom toothache too - I'm hoping it doesn't develop into an infection and won't need antibiotics... Bummer.

:hugs: to you all and keep your chins up - you're not out til af and even then there is always next cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> WoodyA, got my fingers crossed that AF keeps away from you!
> 
> At this stage I actually want it! Fresh start and all that!Click to expand...

I know that feeling huni :hugs::hugs: I was 6 weeks from ERPC to forst AF, it was hellish, I got a :bfp: few days before after a :bfn: so I suspect I had a chemical :hugs::hugs: you will feel much better when she comes hun. 

I found it like drawing a line under everything and moving on :hugs::hugs: it will be all ok


----------



## dimplesmagee

With all three pregnancies I don't remember having frequent trips to the bathroom to pee...the frequent trips were more like to puke! So, I have been going to the bathroom a lot lately, but I'm not sure if that's a "sign" b/c well, I've never had this before!

The last couple of days all I wanted was Coke to drink, but I can chalk that up to just being thirsty for something other than water.

So...I guess I have an excuse for everything. Which I suppose helps in the end if AF does show up. 

My OH told me that my mood swings are off the charts...opps! :wacko:

Sometimes I wish men got to experience this, and we could watch them...the world would be a much different place! :haha:

So...to my understanding HCG does not being forming until the egg has implanted in the uterus. So, why on earth do we ladies experience what we think are pregnancy symptoms at like 3dpo? I suppose there are other things taking place chemically, but ultimately it's the HCG that either makes you feel like crap....


----------



## dimplesmagee

Wow...I really can't talk/spell today. My apologies! :)


----------



## WoodyA

dimplesmagee said:


> So...to my understanding HCG does not being forming until the egg has implanted in the uterus. So, why on earth do we ladies experience what we think are pregnancy symptoms at like 3dpo? I suppose there are other things taking place chemically, but ultimately it's the HCG that either makes you feel like crap....

Yeah after ov the body prepares for pregnancy regardless of conception hence symptoms with no BFP
Like supressing the immune system to avoid the body attacking the embryo, making you more susceptible to cold/flu at this time


----------



## Hanskiz

dimplesmagee said:


> With all three pregnancies I don't remember having frequent trips to the bathroom to pee...the frequent trips were more like to puke! So, I have been going to the bathroom a lot lately, but I'm not sure if that's a "sign" b/c well, I've never had this before!
> 
> Sometimes I wish men got to experience this, and we could watch them...the world would be a much different place! :haha:
> 
> So...to my understanding HCG does not being forming until the egg has implanted in the uterus. So, why on earth do we ladies experience what we think are pregnancy symptoms at like 3dpo? I suppose there are other things taking place chemically, but ultimately it's the HCG that either makes you feel like crap....

I have had the constant peeing with all three of my pregnancies. It's confirmation of my suspicians after implantation bleeding (with last two). 

If men had menstrual cycles and pregnancy??? :rofl: They would never survive it!!

hCG does start with implantation. I think many of the 'symptoms' we experience are normal menstrual cycle symptoms that we only notice when we are TTC. Having said that I have always just 'known' I was pregnant from about 2-3 dpo. No explanation for that one!!! 

I don't have 'that feeling' this cycle so I'm assuming I'm not PG now. 

It's a crazy old time hey?? :wacko:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> It's a crazy old time hey?? :wacko:

Couldn't have put it better myself!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

yes!!!


----------



## hollyw79

:hi: everyone :flower: I wish there more BFP's to report on here! I am 9DPO and I really feeling like I am out. I knew by 9DPO in January that I was pregnant.. actually 8DPO.. and so far I really feel a whole lot of nothing. :cry: It put me in a really bad mood actually because I was hoping by now I'd feel something. I hate how random my emotions can be over this- perfectly fine one second and then totally ready for throw the the phrase "TTC" out the window!!!! If I don't get pregnant this month~ then I'll be started Femara when AF comes and doing an IUI probably the very end of April/beginning of May. 

Cervix whispers~ THAT made me :rofl: 

Lots of hugs for all you ladies.. if we DON'T get Christmas babies~ we FOR SURE deserve to bring in the New Years babies!! :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Hubby just rang me, looks like he will be on det in June now too
So no ttc April may or maye June now!!!! :( 

We are on holiday in June for 2 weeks, one week of which we are sharing rooms with a 10 year old boy so fx for ovulation in the second week or it will be trying for July BFP for me!


----------



## lintu

aww Holly darling, I know what you mean :hugs: :hugs:

Iv had a whole lotta nothing this cycle :shrug: my first symptoms were 9DPO last time, but they say every pregnancy is different, so fingers x'd :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Hubby just rang me, looks like he will be on det in June now too
> So no ttc April may or maye June now!!!! :(
> 
> We are on holiday in June for 2 weeks, one week of which we are sharing rooms with a 10 year old boy so fx for ovulation in the second week or it will be trying for July BFP for me!

that sucks!! well, I'd still :sex: with the boy in the room~ just wait til he's passed out and go for it!!


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> aww Holly darling, I know what you mean :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Iv had a whole lotta nothing this cycle :shrug: my first symptoms were 9DPO last time, but they say every pregnancy is different, so fingers x'd :hugs:

I'm definitely trying to convince myself of that... but I know not to hold out hope honestly. :nope:


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> aww Holly darling, I know what you mean :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Iv had a whole lotta nothing this cycle :shrug: my first symptoms were 9DPO last time, but they say every pregnancy is different, so fingers x'd :hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely trying to convince myself of that... but I know not to hold out hope honestly. :nope:Click to expand...

yep I change hourly, trying so hard to stay positive without getting carried away with myself but then also dont want to be really down and fed up about something that hasnt even been confirmed yet, its a balancing act :hugs::hugs:

I think Im 8/9DPO today, had some lower abb muscle cramping but cos iv been doing so much walking whilst we were away it may just be that :shrug::shrug:

AF is due any where from now to the 15th, as thats 14 DPO :shrug: I hate this limbo stage


----------



## LittleBird

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Hubby just rang me, looks like he will be on det in June now too
> So no ttc April may or maye June now!!!! :(
> 
> We are on holiday in June for 2 weeks, one week of which we are sharing rooms with a 10 year old boy so fx for ovulation in the second week or it will be trying for July BFP for me!
> 
> that sucks!! well, I'd still :sex: with the boy in the room~ just wait til he's passed out and go for it!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## WoodyA

Well it's 4.30 am here!
I went to bed at 23:00, peed 4 times before finally sleeping at around 00:30
Up to pee at 02:20
Up to pee now and threw up!

I'm not normally a Sicky person at all, it's so rare for me to vomit

I know I shouldn't read into it too much, maybe I just have caught something or eaten something! 
Still constipated and rather bloated too


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Has any of you ever had pink cm ?? When af is coming my spotting is red not pink thought it was unusual to have for myself . Ive only had it once after i got back from shopping nothing but clear cm since then no cramping or anything to go with it


----------



## WoodyA

Ok so i definitely have a bug
Diarrhoea and vomiting now
Probably from work

Damn those pesky patients!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Has any of you ever had pink cm ?? When af is coming my spotting is red not pink thought it was unusual to have for myself . Ive only had it once after i got back from shopping nothing but clear cm since then no cramping or anything to go with it

I had it yesterday! I've been having it on and off since af this cycle. I'm putting it down to the mc. I did get it with both my DD and my loss though so it could be implantation spotting? 
I don't think it is for me - but could it be for you?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im not so sure anymore that its IB i had a tiny bit of red but that could of been from me messing around checking my cervix hopefully i will know one way or the other in the morning


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Ok so i definitely have a bug
> Diarrhoea and vomiting now
> Probably from work
> 
> Damn those pesky patients!!

Poor you :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im not so sure anymore that its IB i had a tiny bit of red but that could of been from me messing around checking my cervix hopefully i will know one way or the other in the morning

Who knows!! Our bodies are weird and wonderful things... I've given up second guessing mine! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe me too , Hopefully i wake up with no AF i got a test to take in the morning if she isn't here !


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe me too , Hopefully i wake up with no AF i got a test to take in the morning if she isn't here !

FX'd for you!!! x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

If she does show i plan on asking my doc about taking birth control for a few months to regulate my cycles , Im also gonna take that first response fertility test and see if my FSH levels are elevated


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe me too , Hopefully i wake up with no AF i got a test to take in the morning if she isn't here !

Gl Hun, I just tested bfn
There was the most teeny amount of urine and about 8th pee since I been up at 4:30!
I'm glad these tests are so cheap but I've read bad things about them!


----------



## Hanskiz

Ruskiegirl said:


> If she does show i plan on asking my doc about taking birth control for a few months to regulate my cycles , Im also gonna take that first response fertility test and see if my FSH levels are elevated

That sounds like a good idea. It definitely helps having a better idea of what is happening. Nothing worse than this TTC and not knowing what on earth is going on in there!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ya that is so true ! I know i can get pregnant and i know i used to be super fertile , i got pregnant with my youngest after trying for 2 months and with my first i got pregnant easy also , i just feel there is something more wrong then just my progesterone levels


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Gl Hun, I just tested bfn
> There was the most teeny amount of urine and about 8th pee since I been up at 4:30!
> I'm glad these tests are so cheap but I've read bad things about them!

You need some answers don't you??? Are you going to make a doctors appointment this week to find out about help with af? Unless you get a bfp first of course!! 
How many dpo (from the second +) are you?


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Gl Hun, I just tested bfn
> There was the most teeny amount of urine and about 8th pee since I been up at 4:30!
> I'm glad these tests are so cheap but I've read bad things about them!
> 
> You need some answers don't you??? Are you going to make a doctors appointment this week to find out about help with af? Unless you get a bfp first of course!!
> How many dpo (from the second +) are you?Click to expand...

I'm working all this week so my plan is to go next week
13/14dpo
38 days since mc


----------



## Hanskiz

Yeah, SOMETHING should definitely be happening soon. I hope that whatever happens it happens SOON! It must be tough not knowing what's going on.

Big :hugs: and FX'd you get some answers. x


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Yeah, SOMETHING should definitely be happening soon. I hope that whatever happens it happens SOON! It must be tough not knowing what's going on.
> 
> Big :hugs: and FX'd you get some answers. x

Thanks, I'm a little reluctant to take things but I guess I could be waiting forever for AF to return if I don't 
Why o why can't I just pop back to my 28day perfect cycle!!


----------



## hollyw79

Ruskiegirl~ hope you get some good news with a BFP!! :hugs:

Woody~ I'm sorry you're sick :nope: I know it's so frustrating too when your body doesn't do what you want it to!! I hope that AF just shows her ugly head if she is going to so you can get back on to cd1!! 

Hanskiz~ hope you're doing well! :flower:

10DPO for me and BFN! :cry: I really don't FEEL anything so I am guessing I am out. Sure, I suppose it's still possible.. but the lack of any sort of a line and the lack of feeling pregnant~ I'm pretty sure that I am out and onto the next cycle and taking Femara and doing an IUI. I AM glad to be getting some assistance if it does work out I'm not pregnant- if it boosts our odds @ all, then I am ALL about it!


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> Ruskiegirl~ hope you get some good news with a BFP!! :hugs:
> 
> Woody~ I'm sorry you're sick :nope: I know it's so frustrating too when your body doesn't do what you want it to!! I hope that AF just shows her ugly head if she is going to so you can get back on to cd1!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ hope you're doing well! :flower:
> 
> 10DPO for me and BFN! :cry: I really don't FEEL anything so I am guessing I am out. Sure, I suppose it's still possible.. but the lack of any sort of a line and the lack of feeling pregnant~ I'm pretty sure that I am out and onto the next cycle and taking Femara and doing an IUI. I AM glad to be getting some assistance if it does work out I'm not pregnant- if it boosts our odds @ all, then I am ALL about it!

I have a question. lol.... I dont know know much about fertility meds.... so is Femara the medicine? is it a pill?? and what is an IUI?


----------



## CRC25

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Gl Hun, I just tested bfn
> There was the most teeny amount of urine and about 8th pee since I been up at 4:30!
> I'm glad these tests are so cheap but I've read bad things about them!
> 
> You need some answers don't you??? Are you going to make a doctors appointment this week to find out about help with af? Unless you get a bfp first of course!!
> How many dpo (from the second +) are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working all this week so my plan is to go next week
> 13/14dpo
> 38 days since mcClick to expand...

So I bleed for 2 weeks after DnC. then when it was about my time to have af I bleed for 30 days then it stopped for about a week and then again I bleed for another 20 days. So finally went back to doc. and they gave me birth control for 3 months to regulate my cycle... lol. but I didnt take it. I went to acupuncuture instead. So now im only bleeding 7 days and having my cycle every 28 days! just thought you would like to know there is hope! good luck and im thinking of you in this time, b/c I too was in your shoes.... and my hcg wouldnt drop back to zero for 2 months! I thought I was dying. lol..... but it does get better... so I just now had my 3rd normal cycle since the m/c. which was in Sept of last year..... so now that I have had 3 normal cycles my doc an acupuncturist say my chances are really good now! so now all you do is pray! stay patient and keep practicing! haha. Good luck and lots of baby dust your way! :)


----------



## WoodyA

CRC25 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Gl Hun, I just tested bfn
> There was the most teeny amount of urine and about 8th pee since I been up at 4:30!
> I'm glad these tests are so cheap but I've read bad things about them!
> 
> You need some answers don't you??? Are you going to make a doctors appointment this week to find out about help with af? Unless you get a bfp first of course!!
> How many dpo (from the second +) are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working all this week so my plan is to go next week
> 13/14dpo
> 38 days since mcClick to expand...
> 
> So I bleed for 2 weeks after DnC. then when it was about my time to have af I bleed for 30 days then it stopped for about a week and then again I bleed for another 20 days. So finally went back to doc. and they gave me birth control for 3 months to regulate my cycle... lol. but I didnt take it. I went to acupuncuture instead. So now im only bleeding 7 days and having my cycle every 28 days! just thought you would like to know there is hope! good luck and im thinking of you in this time, b/c I too was in your shoes.... and my hcg wouldnt drop back to zero for 2 months! I thought I was dying. lol..... but it does get better... so I just now had my 3rd normal cycle since the m/c. which was in Sept of last year..... so now that I have had 3 normal cycles my doc an acupuncturist say my chances are really good now! so now all you do is pray! stay patient and keep practicing! haha. Good luck and lots of baby dust your way! :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I only actually bled for 5 days during mc, my hcg was normal by the end of the following week, I really want to avoid birth control but maybe it's my only option 

Ok so a little update....
Still nauseous, scared to eat or drink too much incase I vomit more!
The diarrhoea I experienced was what we call in the trade overflow as I'm actually super constipated

I'm gonna go try some food!


----------



## hollyw79

CRC25 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl~ hope you get some good news with a BFP!! :hugs:
> 
> Woody~ I'm sorry you're sick :nope: I know it's so frustrating too when your body doesn't do what you want it to!! I hope that AF just shows her ugly head if she is going to so you can get back on to cd1!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ hope you're doing well! :flower:
> 
> 10DPO for me and BFN! :cry: I really don't FEEL anything so I am guessing I am out. Sure, I suppose it's still possible.. but the lack of any sort of a line and the lack of feeling pregnant~ I'm pretty sure that I am out and onto the next cycle and taking Femara and doing an IUI. I AM glad to be getting some assistance if it does work out I'm not pregnant- if it boosts our odds @ all, then I am ALL about it!
> 
> I have a question. lol.... I dont know know much about fertility meds.... so is Femara the medicine? is it a pill?? and what is an IUI?Click to expand...

Femara IS a pill.. Strangely enough it was primarly used for breast cancer patients. It is similar to Clomid but doesn't affect the lining of the uterus and create problems with cervical mucus like Clomid does. I actually took Clomid in january when I got pregnant- and it worked- but- I obviously lost the baby. A description of what Femara does "When a woman uses Femara for infertility, the medicine is taken for a few days near the beginning of the menstrual cycle. Temporarily decreasing the amount of estrogen in the body sends a message to the brain to increase the production of substances that stimulate the ovaries." Sooooo- I ovulate on my own- this is going to hopefully help me produce MORE eggs .. maybe 2 or 3 instead of just one which will increase the odds of getting pregnant. An IUI is basically where my husband will provide a sample of his sperm- it will be washed where they eliminate dead/abnormal sperm- and use a catheter to place the sperm directly into your uterus via the cervix. So it bypasses the entire trip that the sperm has to make increasing the odds as well.. if you've ever watched The Great Sperm Race- you'll appreciate how AWESOME this is... lets millions more sperm get to the target as opposed to just a few thousand that survive naturally. I am definitely looking forward to having it done again- although I DO wish we had been able to conceive naturally on our own this cycle. Oh well...praying for a HEALTHY pregnancy!!!


----------



## lintu

I caved, I tested but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think im about 4 days early and wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if that's the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.


----------



## WoodyA

I was looking into iui 
We can get it done for £850 (including meds) so reasonable if we should need it


----------



## WoodyA

lintu said:


> I caved, I tested but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think im about 4 days early and wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if that's the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.

Oooooo congrats!!!!!

Fx for Monday!!


----------



## hollyw79

lintu said:


> I caved, I tested but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think im about 4 days early and wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if that's the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.

that is AWESOME!!!! fx'd for you hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> I was looking into iui
> We can get it done for £850 (including meds) so reasonable if we should need it

I'm not sure how much that equates into US dollars.. is like $560 US dollars??? The one I had in January was really cheap- $10 for the meds, $75 for the sperm wash, and $80 for the IUI.. my OB did it. this time we're doing it with an actual fertility specialist so I am sure it's going to cost a little more.. but honestly~ it's TOTALLY worth it to me... I mean~ it worked first try before so I am *PRAYING* for the same results. I wish I could have done it THIS month but I had to wait some time bc of the mc.


----------



## Lyo28

Holly sorry to hear about the bfn but as you know you are not totally out yet. I have no symptoms at all and I very nearly tested today but stopped myself. I will try to just wait for AF. I am not feeling it though.


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> Holly sorry to hear about the bfn but as you know you are not totally out yet. I have no symptoms at all and I very nearly tested today but stopped myself. I will try to just wait for AF. I am not feeling it though.

Well, I sincerely hope that you get that BFP hun!!! :hugs: I've held off on running this whole 2ww and I'm tempted to go belt out my frustrations on the treadmill!


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> I was looking into iui
> We can get it done for £850 (including meds) so reasonable if we should need it
> 
> I'm not sure how much that equates into US dollars.. is like $560 US dollars??? The one I had in January was really cheap- $10 for the meds, $75 for the sperm wash, and $80 for the IUI.. my OB did it. this time we're doing it with an actual fertility specialist so I am sure it's going to cost a little more.. but honestly~ it's TOTALLY worth it to me... I mean~ it worked first try before so I am *PRAYING* for the same results. I wish I could have done it THIS month but I had to wait some time bc of the mc.Click to expand...

Wow yours was sooooo cheap then!!!!
£850 is about $1400!!!!!!


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> I was looking into iui
> We can get it done for £850 (including meds) so reasonable if we should need it

There is a company called care fertility, that do reduced price IVF if you egg share, I think its around £650?? I was looking in to it before I got caught in Dec


----------



## LittleBird

lintu said:


> I caved, I tested but, I think I may have just gotten a new BFP, same as December, cheapy test and I'm sure I can see the line, very faint but there. I think im about 4 days early and wasn't FMU, gonna leave it til Monday and then re test, if that's the same I have my CB Digi, I'm sooo excited i could wee.

Congratulations! I hope the next test reassures you even more!


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, I have been on B&B for 30 mins. trying to decide whether to take another IC test. Yesterday's was fainter than the day before. I am expecting today's to be gone. I was feeling sad about it, but maybe it's good because the numbers will go down on their own and no methotrexate for me. Fingers crossed. And I think I'm going to find a new doctor next week. I'll be back in a few minutes.


----------



## WoodyA

Ok so I just did another IC 
As it was working I saw a second line which as it dried faded sooo much I had to hold it up to the window and really try hard to see it

Tried to take a pic but it was very blurry


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well :witch: Showed up this morning GL Ladies!


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well :witch: Showed up this morning GL Ladies!

Gl for next cycle!!


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well :witch: Showed up this morning GL Ladies!

Oh, Ruskiegirl, I'm sorry. I was really hoping that things would work out for your BFP. :( Very sad your AF came. :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im sad but also relieved she came . Now i get to test on Mother's day hopefully i get a :bfp: instead of :witch:


----------



## WoodyA

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im sad but also relieved she came . Now i get to test on Mother's day hopefully i get a :bfp: instead of :witch:

Fx for a mothers day BFP for you!


----------



## LittleBird

Ruskiegirl, I totally understand the relief. Part of me is wishing for that myself, because I think once this situation resolves itself I'll be waiting it out for another couple of months. I pray that next month is the BFP for you. When I look at your profile pic, it reminds me a lot of my cousin, she's very athletic and outdoorsy and loves fishing and hunting. She's got three kids. I know your 3rd is coming soon. I can just feel it.

So I had another positive IC test, but seems like much more red blood mixed in the CM. Not coming onto the pad, but I think that's because it's sticky and stretchy so it just stays put until I wipe. I'm driving myself crazy, so I put the rest of my ramblings in my journal. Didn't want to clog up this thread with it. :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Ruskie...sorry AF got you :hugs:

Woody...test in the morning and fingers x'd!

Lintu...I'm sure we will all cave and test :haha: can't believe you'll wait till Monday to test!! Fingers x'd and keep us posted

Holly...there would only be 16hcg in your system so don't count yourself out yet hun. Besides, it's not over until the :witch: arrives. 

Littlebird...:hugs:

Everyone else :hi:

AFM, off to Vegas on Wednesday and won't be on here from Wednesday morning but will be thinking of you all. Need to decide if I'm going to sneak some HPT's in my case or wait and see if the hag arrives. Oh the temptation is great but I won't be able to hide my used tests if I take them :shrug: might just take a 25 miu test on the Tuesday morning before we go to the hotel but that would still be too early! Argh!

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Ruskie...sorry AF got you :hugs:
> 
> Woody...test in the morning and fingers x'd!
> 
> Lintu...I'm sure we will all cave and test :haha: can't believe you'll wait till Monday to test!! Fingers x'd and keep us posted
> 
> Holly...there would only be 16hcg in your system so don't count yourself out yet hun. Besides, it's not over until the :witch: arrives.
> 
> Littlebird...:hugs:
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> AFM, off to Vegas on Wednesday and won't be on here from Wednesday morning but will be thinking of you all. Need to decide if I'm going to sneak some HPT's in my case or wait and see if the hag arrives. Oh the temptation is great but I won't be able to hide my used tests if I take them :shrug: might just take a 25 miu test on the Tuesday morning before we go to the hotel but that would still be too early! Argh!
> 
> XxX

Oooo I LOVE Vegas!! Have a fab time! Where are you staying?! 
Xx


----------



## WoodyA

Ive got the test strip stuck to my kitchen window with Sellotape 
I keep looking at it and I'm sure its an evap, even though it came up quickly it's quite thin


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody we are stopping at Caesars palace for the third time :haha:
Where did you stay?

Just love the place, was booked as our last holiday before baby came :shrug: would have been 19 weeks gone :cry:

XxX
XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Woody we are stopping at Caesars palace for the third time :haha:
> Where did you stay?
> 
> Just love the place, was booked as our last holiday before baby came :shrug: would have been 19 weeks gone :cry:
> 
> XxX
> XxX

We have been the past 3 years in a row 
Stayed loads places! Try not to stay in one hotel the whole time!

Last time we stayed in Luxor stratosphere new York new York and encore for our wedding nights- absolutely stunning $1200 a night suite but it was AMAZING!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies. :flower:

Lintu and Woody - Congratulations - test again and keep us posted!! :thumbup:

Ruskie - I'm so sorry af came. :wacko:

Littlebird - how are you feeling? Still confused, it sounds like. 

Hello everyone :flower:

I am 6dpo and already pretty sure I'm out. Even if it weren't for the whole fiasco with the 'whatever it is' in my uterus, I have not symptoms apart from cramping and I'm fairly sure that is normal. I haven't got 'that' feeling either. Every other time I've just 'known' and I just don't this time so I'm pretty much counting myself out now. 
My opk's for next month have arrived - I got 30 so can actually get a better idea of how long the surge lasts etc this time round. I have just enough of the 'conception' prenatals to last me through til next ovulation which I think may be a sign!!

Anyway, chins up all, I may be out but I'm not down!! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Femara IS a pill.. Strangely enough it was primarly used for breast cancer patients. It is similar to Clomid but doesn't affect the lining of the uterus and create problems with cervical mucus like Clomid does. I actually took Clomid in january when I got pregnant- and it worked- but- I obviously lost the baby. A description of what Femara does "When a woman uses Femara for infertility, the medicine is taken for a few days near the beginning of the menstrual cycle. Temporarily decreasing the amount of estrogen in the body sends a message to the brain to increase the production of substances that stimulate the ovaries." Sooooo- I ovulate on my own- this is going to hopefully help me produce MORE eggs .. maybe 2 or 3 instead of just one which will increase the odds of getting pregnant. An IUI is basically where my husband will provide a sample of his sperm- it will be washed where they eliminate dead/abnormal sperm- and use a catheter to place the sperm directly into your uterus via the cervix. So it bypasses the entire trip that the sperm has to make increasing the odds as well.. if you've ever watched The Great Sperm Race- you'll appreciate how AWESOME this is... lets millions more sperm get to the target as opposed to just a few thousand that survive naturally. I am definitely looking forward to having it done again- although I DO wish we had been able to conceive naturally on our own this cycle. Oh well...praying for a HEALTHY pregnancy!!!

This sounds great! You will get PG for sure next month even if you haven't this time round!! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~ I feel the same... I don't "feel" pregnant and I knew by now in my other pregnancies ... soooo OH WELL. I can't change it so I am trying to pick my heart up off the floor and press on! :flower:


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Hanskiz~ I feel the same... I don't "feel" pregnant and I knew by now in my other pregnancies ... soooo OH WELL. I can't change it so I am trying to pick my heart up off the floor and press on! :flower:

I keep telling myself it's just a matter of a few weeks, it makes no difference in the wider scale of things etc etc. It's hard to accept. I'm managing to stay positive but I think that's largely to do to with the fact that I know it's probably better for me to get PG next month not this one. Gives me more chance to get rid of whatever is stuck inside me and clean out properly for a lovely new baby. If it weren't for that I would be more upset I'm sure. 

This is the hardest thing I've ever had to do. 

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Holly and Hanskiz.... How did you "just know" you were pregnant? I had no idea when I was :haha:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Holly and Hanskiz.... How did you "just know" you were pregnant? I had no idea when I was :haha:
> 
> XxX

I can't explain it. Gut feeling I guess is the best I can do. To be honest it was literally just a case of sudden realisation. I just suddenly thought 'I'm pregnant'. Sounds odd but I swear it's true. :wacko:

Backed up by implantation bleeding a couple of days later and then the 'needing to wee every five minutes' symptom!! 

As I haven't had any of that this cycle I'm pretty sure I'm not PG!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Holly and Hanskiz.... How did you "just know" you were pregnant? I had no idea when I was :haha:
> 
> XxX
> 
> I can't explain it. Gut feeling I guess is the best I can do. To be honest it was literally just a case of sudden realisation. I just suddenly thought 'I'm pregnant'. Sounds odd but I swear it's true. :wacko:
> 
> Backed up by implantation bleeding a couple of days later and then the 'needing to wee every five minutes' symptom!!
> 
> As I haven't had any of that this cycle I'm pretty sure I'm not PG!Click to expand...

I didn't have any symptoms apart from being late so I tested. Would love that innocence back. 
I'm really ar**y today which is a sign of AF in a weeks time so counting myself out. I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I seem to be :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> I didn't have any symptoms apart from being late so I tested. Would love that innocence back.
> I'm really ar**y today which is a sign of AF in a weeks time so counting myself out. I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I seem to be :wacko:
> 
> XxX

I wasn't trying when I get pregnant in December. We DTD once and 2 days later I suddenly got the 'I'm pregnant' feeling. Wish I had that innocence back!! 
It's so different now I want it so bad and have all the added complications of emotional fragility after mc and retained products. I want to be pregnant. I don't want to be pregnant. I want to be pregnant. I don't...... and so on. 

I'm 'not' symptoms spotting either. Which is why I have a detailed list in my head of every single symptom I've had in the last week. It's prefectly normal behaviour!! :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

You're both so right about the innocence of it. Wish we could all just turn back the clock and get back there to when we didn't make ourselves crazy.


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms apart from being late so I tested. Would love that innocence back.
> I'm really ar**y today which is a sign of AF in a weeks time so counting myself out. I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I seem to be :wacko:
> 
> XxX
> 
> I wasn't trying when I get pregnant in December. We DTD once and 2 days later I suddenly got the 'I'm pregnant' feeling. Wish I had that innocence back!!
> It's so different now I want it so bad and have all the added complications of emotional fragility after mc and retained products. I want to be pregnant. I don't want to be pregnant. I want to be pregnant. I don't...... and so on.
> 
> I'm 'not' symptoms spotting either. Which is why I have a detailed list in my head of every single symptom I've had in the last week. It's prefectly normal behaviour!! :haha:Click to expand...

Gosh you're so similar to me! We were trying (pathetically) in December, got negative OPK and only DTD once! Obviously didn't symptom spot as didn't even know I'd ovulated. 

Now I know when I ovulated, tried to DTD on the right days (failed) and feel crappy as really want to be pregnant. Or do I? Truth is I'd be s**t scared to get a positive but have to keep going to get our baby. 

XxX


----------



## dimplesmagee

Last August, I REALLY tried hard to get pregnant b/c I wanted a May baby. Having a baby then would "fit" into my schedule! :) I was THRILLED when my timing worked. With my 1rst baby I felt "off" and took a test. I was elated to find out I was pregnant, and enjoyed my whole pregnancy never thinking twice about the fact I might loose him. I still had that in August. Oct. 7 came around (9week ultrasound) and there was no heartbeat. I was absolutely crushed. One AF later in December I find out we were expecting again. I had no joy, I was only scared and not sure I was ready for this. I was seen at 8 weeks, and we saw our little bean (now knowing he was a boy), and he was only measuring 6 weeks with a strong heartbeat. That day, I again, felt no joy, and cried b/c I felt like I was already saying goodbye. My baby was too small. We went in a week later...no HB. I began to bleed a few days later and it was AWFUL! I had early labor pains for 4 days! I lost so much blood I was fainting. The fetus was stuck in my cervix and my body was trying to get rid of it...finally had a D & C 4 days later and felt instant relief. But it was traumatizing for me. I sense then have had two AFs, waiting on a possible third. Sorry for my rambling, mainly just hearing you ladies when you ask yourself "Am I really ready for this?" And the innocense and excitement of it all is gone. Brings tears to my eyes again just thinking about all of it.

Here I sit again w/ every symptom in the book, my husband convinced I am pregnant, but tests come up BFN. I am only 13 dpo and I typically don't get positives till 14-16 days-so there's still time. Last night at the game I felt so sick...dry heaved the first trip to the bathroom, eventually was puking at the game. :( This is the 3rd time I've gotten sick within the last few days. Hope it's not all in my head! I guess I'm just feeling a bit blah/sad tonight. Not to mention my husband drank too much and was REALLY annoying last night, kept me up too late, and felt too tired/sick to get up this AM w/ our son. So, guess who got up? Now he's fishing...But I had a good day with my little guy at the zoo. :) 

Hope everyone else is feeling better than I am today! 
Ruskie, glad you at least have answers! Now hopefully you can start fresh w/ next cycle! :)

Woody-hope you have a BFP!


----------



## dimplesmagee

lol...sorry for the essay.


----------



## mememe123

Hey girls... I miss you all and I creep or try to to keep up... i dont always get a chance to write. 

So I had BFP on monday... I tested yesterday again and it is still quite faded?? Humm?? i was spotting yesterday too. Concerning. i boked appt for tuesday am. I am counting hours to see how this turns out. I feel pregnant... but I am still in limbo if i am truley pregnant. I need blood confirmation before I believe it. 

We shall see. 

Who else had BFP???? 

Dimplesmagee... I am right there with you on all of it.. including the hubby. Ugh!!
I feel ripped off that I can not be excited for my bfp... i have to convince myslef that it will be ok. We shall see?!?!?!


to everyone.. I am thinking of you all and wish all of you much baby dust!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Neversaynever~ I knew I was pregnant by cd8.. it started with exhaustion and then cramping the next 2 days which was the only sign I had with my son. I was literally worn out~ passed out in the car.. I just *knew* before I even took a test!! I was SURE. 

meme- I'll be praying for you hun :flower: I really hope everything is fine.. and 50% of women have spotting and are totally fine.. so be optimistic!!! It's a very good sign that you "feel" pregnant! I can't think of anyone else that got a BFP.. Lintu thinks she might have and is going to confirm in next few days.. but that's it. ((SIGH)) We really needed some more this month! 

Dimples~ I am sorry hearing about how things happened for you. Ya know~ I KNEW when I went for my u/s that things were wrong when I measured a week behind- they insisted it was fine- but I *KNEW*.. I already knew my labs didn't look so hot, that only sealed the deal that I knew what was coming. :cry: I still held out hope- but then when I heard the levels dropped- I was told I had to basically wait for the inevitable of the heart to stop beating. I hope to NEVER EVER go through anything like that again. I cried today over it honestly.. it will always hurt!

I agree with you all too- that innocence is literally forever gone. I felt that way after having my first son- I assumed everything would be great and no problems. I was a lot healthier this time around too. Goes to show you can do everything under the sun right and end up going through heart ache or do everything wrong to abuse your unborn child and still have it turn out alright. Like LittleBird told me- if you're going to have a sticky bean- you will pretty much no matter what you do.. there really is little that can all do.

I wish I could wave a magic wand and bippity boppity boo us all BFP's! 

I'm testing again tomorrow.. 11DPO.. I am expecting nothing but I guess just doing it to give me something to do even though I KNOW I am not. I went out to dinner tonight and wanted to have a glass of wine ~ partly because I was a little stressed.. but even though I know I am not-I chose not to of course- there is still an eeeeensy meeeensy tiny particle of hope in there! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> lol...sorry for the essay.

Don't apologize! We care about the journey that brought you here with us! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> Hey girls... I miss you all and I creep or try to to keep up... i dont always get a chance to write.
> 
> So I had BFP on monday... I tested yesterday again and it is still quite faded?? Humm?? i was spotting yesterday too. Concerning. i boked appt for tuesday am. I am counting hours to see how this turns out. I feel pregnant... but I am still in limbo if i am truley pregnant. I need blood confirmation before I believe it.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Who else had BFP????
> 
> Dimplesmagee... I am right there with you on all of it.. including the hubby. Ugh!!
> I feel ripped off that I can not be excited for my bfp... i have to convince myslef that it will be ok. We shall see?!?!?!
> 
> 
> to everyone.. I am thinking of you all and wish all of you much baby dust!!!!

I have been testing positive since Wed. evening. This is after 4 days of bleeding that I was sure I was having AF. And more spotting since Wed. evening too. So yes, it's a BFP and yes, I'm scared of what I think is coming. :hugs: We can be scared together.


----------



## hollyw79

Since I wanted to bippity boppity boo everyone BFP's~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvcTI3ctK8o


----------



## LittleBird

Wave that magic wand! :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hey ladies.. :flower:

I've just been reading through....

Mememe :thumbup: FX'd it's a sticky!!

It's so reassuring to hear that other women feel the same sense of doubt and uncertainty about pregnancy that I do now. I so so want this, but I'm terrified. There is no one else I can talk to honestly about this. My OH doesn't understand, he just tells me not to be so negative and to treat the next BFP as though it were for sure. I won't be able to do that. 
It's weird, as with my daughter I worried right up to at least 8 weeks that I would lose her as I had an mc with my first ever pregnancy. But when no bleeding materialised and I felt good I just assumed all would be well, and it was! So when I got pregnant in December I just assumed the same. I know I'll never take it for granted that a BFP will end in a baby ever again. Also because I had a MMC I won't feel confident about the wellbeing of my LO until I can feel it moving around. I had literally no idea that anything was wrong - it was such a shock to go in and find that my baby just wasn't. 

It means that although I desperately want to have another child, the idea of being pregnant and having that uncertainty makes me feel sick to the stomach. I know I will be pleased to get a BFP but I won't be able to enjoy it until I can rely on it for sure. I'm already so scared and I'm not even pregnant yet!

Sorry for rambling on.... I had a bit of an argument about this whole thing with my OH just last night so coming on this morning and reading how other people feel has just been so good. I am normal, it's not morbid or weird to worry about losing your baby when you've had an mc... and no amount of optimism or pessimism will make a blind bit of difference!

:hugs: to you all. We will get through this, and there are brighter and happier days ahead. We'll never have that innocence back but we have been made stronger by this experience and we'll carry that into our lives as we go on. x


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning all,

Dimples... Don't apololgise :hugs: we all need to let the guard slip at times about how we really feel. 

Littlebird, lintu and Mememe...fingers x'd this is your BFP and you have a smooth and uneventful nine months :flower:

Holly, Hanskiz and everyone else :hi:

I am sorry that I brought this up and it upset you all but I'm also glad the we ALL feel the same too. We are all still vulnerable but all are so desperate for the BFP :shrug:
My emotions have been all over the place this week and have cried when I read a post in here from another thread on here I use when someone has lost their baby. I felt that devastation like it was my loss. Also, the girl at work has lost hers too which made me :cry: like it was mine and I felt sick to the bottom of my stomach. 

I WISH I never knew about OPK, fertile times, MMC, that crappy percentage of mc and everything else. 

Maybe if I ask myself honestly "am I ready for the emotional side of getting pregnant again?" would I like the answer???

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Morning ladies,
Tested again this morning with fmu similar to yesterday but I'm convinced evaps, I did two and one certainly seemed bfn 

They are ic and I've read are known to be feint but don't know whether I should waste money just yet on frer!


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody...poundland do a pack of two tests they are 25miu or whatever it is??

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> Woody...poundland do a pack of two tests they are 25miu or whatever it is??
> 
> XxX

These ic are 10miu! But I've been reading can be very very feint with people not seeing + clearly until after it's confirmed on frer

No poundland near me that I know of!
Probably go to boots later and just get rid of the evidence before DH is home tomorrow!!


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Woody...poundland do a pack of two tests they are 25miu or whatever it is??
> 
> XxX
> 
> These ic are 10miu! But I've been reading can be very very feint with people not seeing + clearly until after it's confirmed on frer
> 
> No poundland near me that I know of!
> Probably go to boots later and just get rid of the evidence before DH is home tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Hmmm what about a wilkinsons? I know boots own HPT is 50 miu unless you're thinking of getting a FRER from there?

I still don't know whether to sneak some in my case or not :shrug:

Can't believe you stayed at encore, we did the second time we went but just a standard room. Was nice but customer service was dire compared to Caesars!

Fingers x'd for ya :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Woody...poundland do a pack of two tests they are 25miu or whatever it is??
> 
> XxX
> 
> These ic are 10miu! But I've been reading can be very very feint with people not seeing + clearly until after it's confirmed on frer
> 
> No poundland near me that I know of!
> Probably go to boots later and just get rid of the evidence before DH is home tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm what about a wilkinsons? I know boots own HPT is 50 miu unless you're thinking of getting a FRER from there?
> 
> I still don't know whether to sneak some in my case or not :shrug:
> 
> Can't believe you stayed at encore, we did the second time we went but just a standard room. Was nice but customer service was dire compared to Caesars!
> 
> Fingers x'd for ya :thumbup:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Yeah I'm gonna get frer!
Yup we had separate lobby at encore and the staff were fab!
Never stayed at caesars! Maybe next year!! (hopefully not though as we will fx have a brand new bubba!)

Hubby is at metro centre n text askin me if I wanted a present, I said yeah some frer! Lol
He won't get them but at least I don't need to hide mine!!


----------



## hollyw79

Morning everyone :flower: 

11DPO and BFN.. I actually feel like there is really no point in even continuing to test but I will for the next few days. I am just hoping AF shows up on time. I know that after a mc- your cycles can be messed up for months- I *HOPE* that's not the case!


----------



## WoodyA

hollyw79 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:
> 
> 11DPO and BFN.. I actually feel like there is really no point in even continuing to test but I will for the next few days. I am just hoping AF shows up on time. I know that after a mc- your cycles can be messed up for months- I *HOPE* that's not the case!

Fx your still in till she shows!!
I tell people this all the time (maybe I should listen to myself hey?!)
I didn't get my BFP until AF was 7 days late last time.....dr says sometimes you can be late bloomers!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks Woody :flower: I just don't *feel* it and so it sort of seals the deal in my mind that I am not!


----------



## LittleBird

You still have time. I hope this is the month for you!


----------



## WoodyA

I know what u meant, I kinda felt it last time despite the negative tests

I hate to say it but I feel the same now

I do know at some point I'm going to be disappointed!

Just bought a pack of two frer and a pack of two boots own digi

How long do you think is long enough to hold my urine?!?


----------



## Neversaynever

Holly...:hugs: it's not over till the hag comes. I know you think your out but you just never know. I also know it's easier to put up that barrier so that you cope in case it is a BFN. :flower:

Woody...wait till morning and use FMU? Easier said than done I know :flower:

XxX


----------



## Lyo28

Holly still not out you just never know. 

I still haven't tested and today I noticed the tiniest tenderness to my bbs. 

Before the mc they used to be sore from 7DPO on but didn't have that last month and seems to be delayed this month. My temp shot up this morning, highest it has been so far. I know all that might not mean anything.


----------



## Hanskiz

Evening all. :flower:

Well it's a week til testing now.. I'm pretty sure I'm going to hold out. NOT!!!! I'm definitely going to cave in and test early - it's hopeless trying to wait it out. The only thing that will stop me testing early is the arrival of af. 
It's ridiculous - I'm so sure I'm not pregnant so why do I feel the need to test??? 

I will hold out another few days though - I'm only 7dpo so I'll only end up getting a whole load of BFN's before af arrives if I'm not careful! I'll wait til Wednesday at least!!

How are you all doing? Anyone been POAS lately? Any updates? 

Big :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz I know the feeling :rofl:

I just KNOW I'm out so why am I working out when I can test :wacko:

I don't know whether to do a sneaky test on Wednesday at the hotel before flying or just wait until AF arrives whilst we are away. If I test I know I'm going to be really gutted which is not a good combination with a ten hour flight :haha: 
Might put a test in my case, don't know :headspin:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Evening all. :flower:
> 
> Well it's a week til testing now.. I'm pretty sure I'm going to hold out. NOT!!!! I'm definitely going to cave in and test early - it's hopeless trying to wait it out. The only thing that will stop me testing early is the arrival of af.
> It's ridiculous - I'm so sure I'm not pregnant so why do I feel the need to test???
> 
> I will hold out another few days though - I'm only 7dpo so I'll only end up getting a whole load of BFN's before af arrives if I'm not careful! I'll wait til Wednesday at least!!
> 
> How are you all doing? Anyone been POAS lately? Any updates?
> 
> Big :hugs:

Lol
You're so like me with the poas!
I did 3 IC today all with the same result, vvvvvvv feint line only kinda visible when held a certain way, quite certain to be evaps even though they appeared within the time frame.
Went out and bought some frer and boots digi

COULD NOT wait to try the frer, only held the urine for about an hour and was bursting as I drunk a lot! Bfn 

Just text DH to say how pissed off I was and had a HUGE crying outburst!

I want SOMETHING to happen so badly 

Had slight nausea this afternoon, no appetite, pulling pains

I am one fed up lady right now!


----------



## Hanskiz

Neversaynever said:


> Hanskiz I know the feeling :rofl:
> 
> I just KNOW I'm out so why am I working out when I can test :wacko:
> 
> I don't know whether to do a sneaky test on Wednesday at the hotel before flying or just wait until AF arrives whilst we are away. If I test I know I'm going to be really gutted which is not a good combination with a ten hour flight :haha:
> Might put a test in my case, don't know :headspin:
> 
> XxX

I think Wednesday would be too early. Put one in your bag and test on Friday. If you get a BFN at least you're on holiday with plenty of distraction!! If you get a BFP what better place to celebrate than Vegas!! 

I'm turning into a crazy woman - I'm not pregnant, I'm so sure of it and yet I'm symptom spotting like a loony and planning when I can POAS. This is so not normal. I must get a grip!! :wacko:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Hanskiz I know the feeling :rofl:
> 
> I just KNOW I'm out so why am I working out when I can test :wacko:
> 
> I don't know whether to do a sneaky test on Wednesday at the hotel before flying or just wait until AF arrives whilst we are away. If I test I know I'm going to be really gutted which is not a good combination with a ten hour flight :haha:
> Might put a test in my case, don't know :headspin:
> 
> XxX
> 
> I think Wednesday would be too early. Put one in your bag and test on Friday. If you get a BFN at least you're on holiday with plenty of distraction!! If you get a BFP what better place to celebrate than Vegas!!
> 
> I'm turning into a crazy woman - I'm not pregnant, I'm so sure of it and yet I'm symptom spotting like a loony and planning when I can POAS. This is so not normal. I must get a grip!! :wacko:Click to expand...

This is bloody torture! At least when I caught in December I was unaware of everything...just one DTD and missed positive OPK so just assumed I couldn't get pregnant so no stress!
Now I'm wanting to poas just to see even though I know I'm not going to get the BFP :wacko: I guess somewhere deep inside ourselves we are holding on to that little glimmer of hope that we are wrong :shrug:
I think I already know I'll be putting a test or two in my case :haha:

Woody step away from the tests :haha: wait till the morning hun :flower: fingers are x'd for ya

Lintu... Let us know how your test goes in the morning :thumbup: good luck

XxX


----------



## mememe123

ok so here is where I am at. 

positive HPT last monday and continued to get darker each day... I think i took 6 tests. 
All + for sure no doubt. 
I spotted on Friday... took a test at lunch... dollarstore one. faded line still but dark on edges etc... took another one last nigth before bed... VERY faint line. I knocked that up to a late night urine ... ?!?!?! 
Today noon time pee had a slight line barley even there slight maybe line. 

WTF??? 

This is a chemical pregnancy isnt it?

I will or course try again tomorrow am with FMU but I am losing hope completely. Tomorrow will be one week since my BFP. 

I have a doc appt tuesday.. shoudl I change that to tomorrow?? does it matter really???
I still have no AF symptoms. 

I want to scream very bad things at the top of my lungs atm.


----------



## LittleBird

Mememe123, I don't have the answers for you, but I think it's good that you have an appt. If it makes you feel better, change it to tomorrow, but I don't know if that will do anything. I'm still spotting myself; have been since Wednesday. I understand the wanting to scream part. But I'm at the point where I think I'm just going to have to find a specialist and work through these issues. There is nothing I can do to save this one at this point. Trying not to lift heavy things or kids, but not much else I can do differently. Keep positive, everything could still be OK but you won't know for sure until one or more appointments down the line. My doctor monitors beta levels until they reach a certain point, so no chance of ultrasound for me for now.

No AF symptoms for you, but how are you feeling in general? I know the desire to test over and over, but mine are pretty much staying the same. You know you have the hormone in your system. You did as much a you could to catch the egg. Just keep telling yourself that.

I'm sorry you're frustrated... Wish I could help. :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

littlebird- I have been following your posts in here as well. :hugs:
Thank you for your nice words. I am feeling ok.. crampy i guess. and still exhausted from preggo hormons and bb hurt. I think I am going to keep my tuesday appt. It is true there is nothing that can fix this. I just want them to have it on record i guess so there is one more piece to my puzzle when it comes time to a helthy pregnany and the care I recieve. 

I remember thinking to myself previously that I did not want to wait to ttc after my d/c. I truely believed that it would happen if it was meant to. I figured that when my body was ready the egg would implant. I never thought of this. 

my Mo shows I have MMC so how long will this go on for this time? Will my af come faster with the lower hcg levels? I am hoping so. I am a bleeder/hemmorager with m/c and alomst had blood transfusion with first m/c. PLEASE let this just be a period and get it over with so i can try again. 

My hubby is always so supportive of me... however tonight he was like.. you know maybe you just test too early.. maybe this will just be a period then. MEN!!!! I love him and I am not trying to make him sound mean... nor did he mean to be... they just do not understand sometimes. 

Hey holly can i use that magic wand now too??? 

I almost want to give up on ttc. The heartache is unbearable. But the thought of never having the baby I dream of is worst. 
**sigh**

My chin is up.. good or bad.. bring it!!!


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope everything turns out alright.. it is still possible so definitely keep your chin up! I think if it were me- I couldn't wait until Tuesday- I'd go in tomorrow and have blood work done... no- it won't change anything either way but I think it will help emotionally. Praying for you!! 

:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

mememe123 said:


> littlebird- I have been following your posts in here as well. :hugs:
> Thank you for your nice words. I am feeling ok.. crampy i guess. and still exhausted from preggo hormons and bb hurt. I think I am going to keep my tuesday appt. It is true there is nothing that can fix this. I just want them to have it on record i guess so there is one more piece to my puzzle when it comes time to a helthy pregnany and the care I recieve.
> 
> I remember thinking to myself previously that I did not want to wait to ttc after my d/c. I truely believed that it would happen if it was meant to. I figured that when my body was ready the egg would implant. I never thought of this.
> 
> my Mo shows I have MMC so how long will this go on for this time? Will my af come faster with the lower hcg levels? I am hoping so. I am a bleeder/hemmorager with m/c and alomst had blood transfusion with first m/c. PLEASE let this just be a period and get it over with so i can try again.
> 
> My hubby is always so supportive of me... however tonight he was like.. you know maybe you just test too early.. maybe this will just be a period then. MEN!!!! I love him and I am not trying to make him sound mean... nor did he mean to be... they just do not understand sometimes.
> 
> Hey holly can i use that magic wand now too???
> 
> I almost want to give up on ttc. The heartache is unbearable. But the thought of never having the baby I dream of is worst.
> **sigh**
> 
> My chin is up.. good or bad.. bring it!!!

I keep going back and forth. One minute I hope this can turn into a normal, healthy pregnancy. The next minute, I'm hoping for AF so I can try again. Last time, it took like 3 months for my system to get back to normal. So I think I'm going to have to wait regardless.

I understand what you're saying about hubbies not getting it. I am trying to keep it together but I'm upset! And DH doesn't really seem to feel badly about this. He'd be fine if we didn't have any more kids, and he keeps reminding me how lucky we have already been. I see what he's saying but he doesn't know how much this is hurting me. All the biology of the hormones and the OPK and pregnancy tests... he is completely clueless on that end. I mean, don't these guys listen during HS biology? :)

I'm sorry you're feeling like you're at the end of your rope. It does hurt to go through this and still be searching for a way to be successful. But if this is something you know you want in your life, give yourself some time to heal and then arm yourself with all the information you can get your hands on. I have been talking with holly about hormone tests and stuff, and I was feeling so intimidated before but I think this is something I should do next. There are just too many stories with happy endings on these boards. And as a parent of two little guys, I know that the pregnancy is just a blink of an eye compared to the life you'll share with them. I don't know how long you've been TTC but until you've exhausted every option, there are still possibilities out there!


----------



## Hanskiz

Morning ladies. :flower:

Mememe - I'm so sorry you going through this. I may well all turn out to be fine but you could definitely do without the worry. :hugs:

Littlebird - How are things now? Any news or are you still waiting to see what happens?

Hello everyone!! 

Well I cracked this morning and POAS - BFN, not even the faintest glimmer of a line - obviously!!! 

I will now wait til Wednesday or Thursday before being so silly again! I'm so sure I'm out but.... there must be a little part of me that thinks I'm pregnant otherwise why would I be POAS?? What is going on in my crazy crazy little mind?!!

I'm fairly sure in December I was getting faint + by 8 - 9 dpo, but I wasn't convinced by the line til 11dpo. And I KNEW I was pregnant then!! 

ANYWAY - How are you all doing? 

:hugs:


----------



## phoebesmum1

Meee please :)


----------



## Hanskiz

phoebesmum1 said:


> Meee please :)

Hi Pheobe's mum. :flower:

Good Luck with your April BFP!

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## WoodyA

BFN for me!!

Ergh I'm so depressed

No hubby
No BFP 
No AF!

Blah!!!!!


----------



## Lyo28

I know I was greedy and made my own thread but I just wanted to update my bfp in here. YAY although after an hour or so of elation I now feel terrified again that something will go wrong.


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz~I Hope you get some good news this week! :hugs:

Woody- I'm sorry~ I know that has to be hard to have DH gone on top of everything. I hope you get a BFP this next go around my dear!!! 

Lyo~ congrats girlie!!! I am sooo happy to see some positive news on here honestly! 

12dpo and BFN for me so I am FOR SURE out.. I just know it. ((SIGH)) That's ok though- I admit I was down about it at first a couple of days ago when I really realized.. I'm basically just waiting for AF to show now!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, Im smiling so much today, I cant believe it I got my BFP. at 13DPO its showing 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital. Im over the moon but anxious already. I went and got my blood taken so they can check my HGC levels and Ill be checked every week for the next 3-4 weeks. They wouldnt check for progesterone though which I cant understand, I was told its only my HGC that'll be monitored. I know that people think the clearblue fertility monitor is expensive but all I can say is it worked again first time. Thats the twice now that I've used it I got my BFP. I highly recommend it. Im still taking my low dose aspirin so I really hope that works this time around and this one sticks. Good luck to anyone still trying x


----------



## Lyo28

Congrats just keep trying, can I just ask did you start taking the baby aspirin yourself or did your doc prescribe it? I am wondering about it but I might just mention it my doc when I go to see him tomorrow.


----------



## hollyw79

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi everyone, Im smiling so much today, I cant believe it I got my BFP. at 13DPO its showing 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital. Im over the moon but anxious already. I went and got my blood taken so they can check my HGC levels and Ill be checked every week for the next 3-4 weeks. They wouldnt check for progesterone though which I cant understand, I was told its only my HGC that'll be monitored. I know that people think the clearblue fertility monitor is expensive but all I can say is it worked again first time. Thats the twice now that I've used it I got my BFP. I highly recommend it. Im still taking my low dose aspirin so I really hope that works this time around and this one sticks. Good luck to anyone still trying x

:happydance: another BFP! AWESOME! Congrats hun! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

Lyo28 said:


> Congrats just keep trying, can I just ask did you start taking the baby aspirin yourself or did your doc prescribe it? I am wondering about it but I might just mention it my doc when I go to see him tomorrow.

When I went and saw the FS the other day~ he saw I was taking it and said to continue.. so I am glad I am taking it jic!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lyo28 said:


> Congrats just keep trying, can I just ask did you start taking the baby aspirin yourself or did your doc prescribe it? I am wondering about it but I might just mention it my doc when I go to see him tomorrow.

Hi, I started taking it myself after reading posts on here and success stories online. Then I met with my doctor and he also recommended taking it. Apparently theres definetely no harm and the chance of it doing good is worth it. Thats whats making me feel more positive this time around that Im taking the aspirin 81mg. It apparently helps blood flow to the uterus whilst ttc and then helps implantation. Good luck x


----------



## mememe123

Well my FMU made a negative. 

This is officially miscarriage #3. Going to Docs tomorrow to see what to do next stil no AF... cramps picking up though and still have hard pain on left side. 

: ( 

There goes my BFP happy days.... 1 week ago today I got BFP clear as day and got darker and darker until spotting then they went lighter and lighter until today BFN!!! 

Just want AF now and get it over with... this is awful but I am glad it happend now and not 12 weeks from now. This is my only blessing that I am holding onto.

I never thought I had to worry this early on.


----------



## WoodyA

Congrats for the BFP ladies and mememe im so sorry :( hugs


well i came home from work and the poasaholic in me made me pee in a cup!
i dipped the IC, walked back to the bathroom to dispose of the pee and wash my hands, walked back to the bedroom and was greeted by the pic im gonna try attach,
im thinking nasty nasty nasty evap, but it came well within 1minute.

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hollyw79

mememe123 said:


> Well my FMU made a negative.
> 
> This is officially miscarriage #3. Going to Docs tomorrow to see what to do next stil no AF... cramps picking up though and still have hard pain on left side.
> 
> : (
> 
> There goes my BFP happy days.... 1 week ago today I got BFP clear as day and got darker and darker until spotting then they went lighter and lighter until today BFN!!!
> 
> Just want AF now and get it over with... this is awful but I am glad it happend now and not 12 weeks from now. This is my only blessing that I am holding onto.
> 
> I never thought I had to worry this early on.

Meme~ that is so sad :cry: My heart is breaking for you hun.. it really is.. I wish I could give you a hug. I was really hoping things would turn out positively for you. I do agree that it's better that it happens sooner than later.. that is for sure my prayer.. 1- I don't want to get pregnant @ all honestly if it's going to just end and 2- if it does- I'd rather it end soon before I start showing and all of that. I *TRULY* am sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

mememe123 said:


> Well my FMU made a negative.
> 
> This is officially miscarriage #3. Going to Docs tomorrow to see what to do next stil no AF... cramps picking up though and still have hard pain on left side.
> 
> : (
> 
> There goes my BFP happy days.... 1 week ago today I got BFP clear as day and got darker and darker until spotting then they went lighter and lighter until today BFN!!!
> 
> Just want AF now and get it over with... this is awful but I am glad it happend now and not 12 weeks from now. This is my only blessing that I am holding onto.
> 
> I never thought I had to worry this early on.

Hun I am so so sorry :hugs:

This is such a horrible rollercoaster to be on and tests even the strongest people. Be kind to yourself and take care. We're all here if and when you want/need to talk. 

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Lyo and justkeeptryin...Congrats ladies :happydance: here's to a h&h nine months

XxX


----------



## lintu

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi everyone, Im smiling so much today, I cant believe it I got my BFP. at 13DPO its showing 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital. Im over the moon but anxious already. I went and got my blood taken so they can check my HGC levels and Ill be checked every week for the next 3-4 weeks. They wouldnt check for progesterone though which I cant understand, I was told its only my HGC that'll be monitored. I know that people think the clearblue fertility monitor is expensive but all I can say is it worked again first time. Thats the twice now that I've used it I got my BFP. I highly recommend it. Im still taking my low dose aspirin so I really hope that works this time around and this one sticks. Good luck to anyone still trying x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: awesome news darling


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> BFN for me!!
> 
> Ergh I'm so depressed
> 
> No hubby
> No BFP
> No AF!
> 
> Blah!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

hollyw79 said:


> 12dpo and BFN for me so I am FOR SURE out.. I just know it. ((SIGH)) That's ok though- I admit I was down about it at first a couple of days ago when I really realized.. I'm basically just waiting for AF to show now!

You will get there hun massive :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lintu

WoodyA said:


> Congrats for the BFP ladies and mememe im so sorry :( hugs
> 
> 
> well i came home from work and the poasaholic in me made me pee in a cup!
> i dipped the IC, walked back to the bathroom to dispose of the pee and wash my hands, walked back to the bedroom and was greeted by the pic im gonna try attach,
> im thinking nasty nasty nasty evap, but it came well within 1minute.
> 
> What do you think?

looks good huni, arent evaps generally rather pale?? thats looks a healthy pink colour to me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

WoodyA said:


> Congrats for the BFP ladies and mememe im so sorry :( hugs
> 
> 
> well i came home from work and the poasaholic in me made me pee in a cup!
> i dipped the IC, walked back to the bathroom to dispose of the pee and wash my hands, walked back to the bedroom and was greeted by the pic im gonna try attach,
> im thinking nasty nasty nasty evap, but it came well within 1minute.
> 
> What do you think?

doesn't look like an evap to me!!


----------



## WoodyA

I did another about 30mins after that one and although feinter (almost no urine lol) it was pretty much the same

Can't be bad ics as there the same batch no I got stark White on

Worried about it looking smudgy though that's what makes me say evap


----------



## lintu

im going with a :bfp: congrats Woody :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Don't suppose anyone knows how sensitive boots own digital test are??
I have two, gonna use one with fmu but not sure whether it would detect if still early


----------



## CRC25

hollyw79 said:


> CRC25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Ruskiegirl~ hope you get some good news with a BFP!! :hugs:
> 
> Woody~ I'm sorry you're sick :nope: I know it's so frustrating too when your body doesn't do what you want it to!! I hope that AF just shows her ugly head if she is going to so you can get back on to cd1!!
> 
> Hanskiz~ hope you're doing well! :flower:
> 
> 10DPO for me and BFN! :cry: I really don't FEEL anything so I am guessing I am out. Sure, I suppose it's still possible.. but the lack of any sort of a line and the lack of feeling pregnant~ I'm pretty sure that I am out and onto the next cycle and taking Femara and doing an IUI. I AM glad to be getting some assistance if it does work out I'm not pregnant- if it boosts our odds @ all, then I am ALL about it!
> 
> I have a question. lol.... I dont know know much about fertility meds.... so is Femara the medicine? is it a pill?? and what is an IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> Femara IS a pill.. Strangely enough it was primarly used for breast cancer patients. It is similar to Clomid but doesn't affect the lining of the uterus and create problems with cervical mucus like Clomid does. I actually took Clomid in january when I got pregnant- and it worked- but- I obviously lost the baby. A description of what Femara does "When a woman uses Femara for infertility, the medicine is taken for a few days near the beginning of the menstrual cycle. Temporarily decreasing the amount of estrogen in the body sends a message to the brain to increase the production of substances that stimulate the ovaries." Sooooo- I ovulate on my own- this is going to hopefully help me produce MORE eggs .. maybe 2 or 3 instead of just one which will increase the odds of getting pregnant. An IUI is basically where my husband will provide a sample of his sperm- it will be washed where they eliminate dead/abnormal sperm- and use a catheter to place the sperm directly into your uterus via the cervix. So it bypasses the entire trip that the sperm has to make increasing the odds as well.. if you've ever watched The Great Sperm Race- you'll appreciate how AWESOME this is... lets millions more sperm get to the target as opposed to just a few thousand that survive naturally. I am definitely looking forward to having it done again- although I DO wish we had been able to conceive naturally on our own this cycle. Oh well...praying for a HEALTHY pregnancy!!!Click to expand...

wow, I have seen the great sperm race! that is awesome that you get to do that this month... now does a specialist have to do the IUI or just regular gyno? and do you have to be on fert. meds to have that done or can you them do an IUI ? thanks for all the info! good luck to you praying that you get that BFP :)


----------



## Hanskiz

Hello ladies... :flower:

Just been reading through... Blimey, it's BFP central on here! Congratulations ladies!! 

Mememe - So sorry :hugs:

Well after my weakness this morning I am feeling like a fool!! No more POAS stick for me until..... probably tomorrow if I'm honest. What a weird affliction this is!! 
OH thinks I'm pregnant as I mentioned that I felt a bit sick this morning and I did have a wave of nausea when I got home. I've been cramping a lot more today though so I feel very pre menstrual. I have a feeling af may come early. Anyway, I've promised myself that whatever happens I will try and stay calm and not freak out. As if!!

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, just a quick update. I got the number back today. 78, so it's way low. Had more blood drawn today, hope it goes down.


----------



## WoodyA

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick update. I got the number back today. 78, so it's way low. Had more blood drawn today, hope it goes down.

What was it before?


----------



## LittleBird

WoodyA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just a quick update. I got the number back today. 78, so it's way low. Had more blood drawn today, hope it goes down.
> 
> What was it before?Click to expand...

That was the first draw. So they'll check again but I have been bleeding/spotting since Wednesday.


----------



## Neversaynever

Woody... Boots own is 50miu chick. Superdrugs own are 10miu and it's buy three for two. 

Have bought some just in case although I have been snappy, cranky and just know AF is coming the nasty :witch:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

I got bfn earlier, fmu is my last hope they weren't evaps this afternoon!!!


----------



## lintu

i have everything x'd woody xxxxxx let us know :hugs: i have a very good feeling thou


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz said:


> Hello ladies... :flower:
> 
> Just been reading through... Blimey, it's BFP central on here! Congratulations ladies!!
> 
> Mememe - So sorry :hugs:
> 
> Well after my weakness this morning I am feeling like a fool!! No more POAS stick for me until..... probably tomorrow if I'm honest. What a weird affliction this is!!
> OH thinks I'm pregnant as I mentioned that I felt a bit sick this morning and I did have a wave of nausea when I got home. I've been cramping a lot more today though so I feel very pre menstrual. I have a feeling af may come early. Anyway, I've promised myself that whatever happens I will try and stay calm and not freak out. As if!!
> 
> :hugs:

I shall just repeat the above statement as that's EXACTLY how I feel too. 

Not even due till around Sunday either :shrug:

XxX


----------



## rachelbubble

Hello ladies!!

Just read the whole thread!!

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to the ladies who have their BFPs!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! x x

Im still in for April BFP but think im out. My stupid body is not doing anything i want it to do... Im on CD26, weve DTD every other day since CD7, NO +OPK yet despite doing them twice a day, NO temperature rise at all and today ive started spotting!! Im so confused!! What is my body doing?? Has anyone had anything similar???

x x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Woody-I'm excited for you! How many DPO are you now? 

I'm 15 DPO, day 25 of my cycle and still BFN this AM despite loads of symptoms. I'm almost acceptant of the fact that AF is on her way. I should've tested + by now. My cycle is a bit confusing though, b/c I'm going by 28-day cycle. My first AF was at 21 days, and this past cycle came at 30 days. I've never had AF at cycle day 28 unless I was on BCP. I had some cramps last night, and on and off today. I had a huge tempature rise this AM which gave me hope, so I tested. BFN. Temps have only been rising....watch it's just going to plumet one of these days. :( But, I'm ok w/ it. Frustrated by my load of symptoms, but ok w/ the idea of not be pregnant. Next month! :)


Congrats to you other BFPers! (haha, I said BFPers!) Meme...I'm sorry to hear your news! *hugs* Little bird-hope you have good news tomorrow! I will pray that you can rest this evening.

Me...I'm breaking down and having a glass of wine. :wine:


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick update. I got the number back today. 78, so it's way low. Had more blood drawn today, hope it goes down.

It is low, but not for the first week of pregnancy? It may go up. You never know. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for a happy outcome for you. x


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Congrats for the BFP ladies and mememe im so sorry :( hugs
> 
> 
> well i came home from work and the poasaholic in me made me pee in a cup!
> i dipped the IC, walked back to the bathroom to dispose of the pee and wash my hands, walked back to the bedroom and was greeted by the pic im gonna try attach,
> im thinking nasty nasty nasty evap, but it came well within 1minute.
> 
> What do you think?

Looks like a BFP to me. It's pink. I've never seen an evap but I'd have thought they were grey? 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Good morning! 

Couldn't fight the urge this morning... POAS - BFN. I think I'm losing the plot. 

Still pretty crampy, a little bit of nausea before eating this morning. Really bad 'metal mouth'!! 
I think the metal mouth may be because of the special mouth wash I've been using to help stop infection in my wisdom tooth breaking out! I often feel a bit sick if I'm really hungry and the crampiness feels pre menstrual. SO, all in all, still pretty sure I'm out this cycle. 

I'll keep POAS until af shows though - good thing they're internet cheapies!! 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Neversaynever

Well done Rachel for reading the whole thread!

Woody... Any news?

Hi to everyone else :hi:

I'm not going to be posting on here as I'm heading off to airport hotel today and flying tomorrow lunchtime. Hope everyone has a good week and no doubt catch up with you all when I get back. :hugs: & :flower: to all

:dust:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Hanskiz...it's too easy to poas! I'm hoping it's your surprise BFP :hugs: cos you least expect to be pregnant!

I'm refusing to test until Friday or even Saturday if I can help it. Although like you, I'm having cramps and I'm as snappy as hell :wacko:

XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Neversaynever have an awesome time!!! I'm soo jealous!!

Well ladies 2x bfn on IC and boots this morning with fmu!

Pah!! I did have a teeny glimmer of hope, oh well....

How horrible are those evaps!!!

Hubby home later and I'm in work till 9
Definitely be less poas with him around!


----------



## Neversaynever

WoodyA said:


> Neversaynever have an awesome time!!! I'm soo jealous!!
> 
> Well ladies 2x bfn on IC and boots this morning with fmu!
> 
> Pah!! I did have a teeny glimmer of hope, oh well....
> 
> How horrible are those evaps!!!
> 
> Hubby home later and I'm in work till 9
> Definitely be less poas with him around!

I'm sure I'll be having a fab time :haha: enjoy hubby time :) and :rofl: less poas as he's home...mine will be less bnb as he hates me messing on my phone!

Sorry it was a bfn though :hugs:

I'm putting one superdug, one boots and clearblue digi in my case I think...or none of them...oh I don't know :dohh: 

XxX


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Neversaynever have an awesome time!!! I'm soo jealous!!
> 
> Well ladies 2x bfn on IC and boots this morning with fmu!
> 
> Pah!! I did have a teeny glimmer of hope, oh well....
> 
> How horrible are those evaps!!!
> 
> Hubby home later and I'm in work till 9
> Definitely be less poas with him around!

Sorry to hear that. Enjoy having your DH back and keep busy - no more POAS!! Obviously I won't be taking my own advice! Just...... Can't....... Stop!! It truly is an addiction - what is with that???


----------



## WoodyA

I know it's crazy!! I'm glad there ic though not frer!!

I keep telling myself they are only like 2p each!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I know it's crazy!! I'm glad there ic though not frer!!
> 
> I keep telling myself they are only like 2p each!!

Good point - still that adds up if you're a full on addict... and why oh why do we want to POAS, what a weird thing to do!! 
My head is saying - 'Don't be ridiculous, you're 9dpo there is no way you'll get a result this early' and my heart is saying - 'POAS, POAS, POAS!!'
I think, because I had a very very faint line (well after time) from about 9dpo last time I'm sort of thinking that same will happen this time. If I'm even pregnant - which I don't feel. It's RIDICULOUS!!! 

It doesn't help that I have more 'symptoms' than I've ever had before!! I can put them all down to other things though so..... who knows now. I so thought I was out, but now.... Not so sure????

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I've just been to the loo (again) and there was a tiny bit of blood when I wiped. I REALLY think af is on her way now.. Please please come sooner rather than later and save me from my POAS affliction!!!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

I hope there's still a chance for us this month ladies!!! Not due until 23/24 but I want to test SO badly I got wave of sickness this morning like when you need to eat, like I had with Madison, but dunno of it's from over eating at a BBQ yesterday n stomach being stretched or it's hormonal?! God I'm hoping!!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

BabyBoyle said:


> I hope there's still a chance for us this month ladies!!! Not due until 23/24 but I want to test SO badly I got wave of sickness this morning like when you need to eat, like I had with Madison, but dunno of it's from over eating at a BBQ yesterday n stomach being stretched or it's hormonal?! God I'm hoping!!!!!

There is always a chance until af comes. :thumbup:

Although, mentally I'm counting myself out as I don't FEEL pregnant, I've now got so many symptoms I'm beginning to doubt my intuition. I'm almost hoping af shows just to prove me right!! I hate being wrong!!

I've just been reading about dpo and testing and it seems that most women won't test + until af is late. Personally I've tested early and got + but that means nothing as it's different for every woman and every pregnancy.

We've had a fair few BFP's on this thread already and we're not even half way through the month yet!! 

FX'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## WoodyA

I hope I'm still in

The urine i used for the possible positive yesterday was sooo concentrated I was like yuk!
It actually looked like orange juice! Could not see through it at all it was so thick!
The second one the urine was the same but a teeny amount

Since I've just had normal clear straw like, even fmu wasn't as dark!

Clutching at straws!! Someone slap me lol

My cervix today was very high and mushy, difficult to find, had the same snotty cm as last week, clumps of it


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> I hope I'm still in
> 
> The urine i used for the possible positive yesterday was sooo concentrated I was like yuk!
> It actually looked like orange juice! Could not see through it at all it was so thick!
> The second one the urine was the same but a teeny amount
> 
> Since I've just had normal clear straw like, even fmu wasn't as dark!
> 
> Clutching at straws!! Someone slap me lol
> 
> My cervix today was very high and mushy, difficult to find, had the same snotty cm as last week, clumps of it


I think you're still in!! 

Just hold off testing until at least tomorrow morning!! 

I'm dying to POAS stick now but know it's totally pointless!! 

Check this out....

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-s...-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant

I found it quite informative and reassuring!! 

Must not POAS. Must not POAS. Must not POAS. Must not POAS. Must not POAS. :wacko:

Me = crazy lady. Help!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

the :witch: got me today. I haven't read all the new posts since Friday so I'll have a read later.... hope you're all doing well... :hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> the :witch: got me today. I haven't read all the new posts since Friday so I'll have a read later.... hope you're all doing well... :hugs:

Hi Lisa,

Sorry af got you. I hope you're not too disappointed. I'm sure I'll be joining you soon!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Just wanted to stop by and spread some :dust: to everyone. Hope those April BFP start rolling in soon!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Must not POAS. Must not POAS. Must not POAS.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Ah sorry Lisa :( may for you I hope!!! Xxx

Well today all I've done is eat and sleep. EAT and sleep, feeling shattered, I think I'm convincing myself but hoping it's happening, felt like this first fee weeks before I got bfp. Pleaseeeeeeeeeee have caught the eggy!!!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Glad I had that glass of wine this AM. I was right, my temperature plumeted and :witch: came late this AM. 

I wish I did not have ALL those symptoms! But otherwise, I'm ok. I know I am ready to REALLY start trying.

Woody-things still sound good for you!!! 

Holly-How are you doing? I always appreciate how supportive you are of everyone!!! Thanks for that!

Lisa, sorry AF got you too. Sounds like we might be Oing buddies next time. Haha.


----------



## dimplesmagee

LOL!!! I so did not have a glass of wine this AM. I wrote that wrong!

This AM, I was right and my temps. dropped, which is what I MEANT to say!


----------



## LittleBird

dimplesmagee said:


> LOL!!! I so did not have a glass of wine this AM. I wrote that wrong!
> 
> This AM, I was right and my temps. dropped, which is what I MEANT to say!

Yeah, yeah. Are you going to blame autocorrect? ;)


----------



## dimplesmagee

:winkwink:


----------



## LittleBird

Funny thing is, the LOs stayed at their grandma's house last night and I almost asked my husband to make me a drink. But asked for a glass of juice instead. :) Who am I kidding? He won't even make me coffee because he won't believe this MC is really a MC until I have word that my levels are back to 0. Silly man.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Littlebird-did you get a 2nd blood draw results? Maybe a missed your post...I'm sorry hun!


----------



## LittleBird

No, definitely tomorrow. But my symptoms are gone, the numbers were way too low for the first draw, given the DPO, and the spotting lasted for 6 days. I am pretty sure this is not happening. Sometimes you just feel these things. God, what I wouldn't give to be wrong, though.


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> No, definitely tomorrow. But my symptoms are gone, the numbers were way too low for the first draw, given the DPO, and the spotting lasted for 6 days. I am pretty sure this is not happening. Sometimes you just feel these things. God, what I wouldn't give to be wrong, though.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Poas - bfn.


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> Poas - bfn.

Me too!!
Need to go again so guess what..... Hahaha I am nuts


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> Poas - bfn.
> 
> Me too!!
> Need to go again so guess what..... Hahaha I am nutsClick to expand...

I'm so glad it's not just me!! Yesterday I POAS 3, yes 3, times. All of them stark white BFN's. Same again this morning. I am really going to try not to POAS until at least tomorrow morning! :wacko:

I'm feeling really, really premenstrual now so am pretty much certain af is on the way. Just got to wait it out!


----------



## WoodyA

There *should* be no more poas for me until tuesday!!

With hubby home and me working earlies it will be hard to do without getting caught!! Hehe
And hubby taking me on a European road trip fri-mon so won't be thinking about it then!

DH said last night I can't believe your pregnant (he didn't know about the tests)
I said I'm not what you talking about
He said tell ur boobs ur not!

Lol funny what they notice hey!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> There *should* be no more poas for me until tuesday!!
> 
> With hubby home and me working earlies it will be hard to do without getting caught!! Hehe
> And hubby taking me on a European road trip fri-mon so won't be thinking about it then!
> 
> DH said last night I can't believe your pregnant (he didn't know about the tests)
> I said I'm not what you talking about
> He said tell ur boobs ur not!
> 
> Lol funny what they notice hey!

:rofl:

Men eh!!

I still think you're in... you've had so many symptoms! 
Try not to POAS stick until next week now and who knows.... :thumbup:

I will continue to test - just once a day (honest) - until af arrives. Hopefully Friday or Saturday. If no af by Monday and no bfp I shall worry. FX'd I get one or the other... Not up for weird cycles. Can't deal with that. 

:hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> There *should* be no more poas for me until tuesday!!
> 
> With hubby home and me working earlies it will be hard to do without getting caught!! Hehe
> And hubby taking me on a European road trip fri-mon so won't be thinking about it then!
> 
> DH said last night I can't believe your pregnant (he didn't know about the tests)
> I said I'm not what you talking about
> He said tell ur boobs ur not!
> 
> Lol funny what they notice hey!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Men eh!!
> 
> I still think you're in... you've had so many symptoms!
> Try not to POAS stick until next week now and who knows.... :thumbup:
> 
> I will continue to test - just once a day (honest) - until af arrives. Hopefully Friday or Saturday. If no af by Monday and no bfp I shall worry. FX'd I get one or the other... Not up for weird cycles. Can't deal with that.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I know weird cycles are annoying!
I've decided if no BFP or AF by the time hubby goes away next time I'm gonna go see doc then, I don't see any point having it brought on while he's here when I can suffer it alone! Then can hopefully time it so I ov in time for his return!!


----------



## Hanskiz

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Ok, just got the second blood test results. Down to 49 from 78. They want me to come back for another blood test next week, but I think I'm just going to make an appt. with the FS and be done with those guys.


----------



## Hanskiz

LittleBird said:


> Ok, just got the second blood test results. Down to 49 from 78. They want me to come back for another blood test next week, but I think I'm just going to make an appt. with the FS and be done with those guys.

It might be worth going back just to make sure they do go right back down (speaking from experience) but you're probably fine as it's so early. 
Good Luck with the FS - I hope you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Hanskiz said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ok, just got the second blood test results. Down to 49 from 78. They want me to come back for another blood test next week, but I think I'm just going to make an appt. with the FS and be done with those guys.
> 
> It might be worth going back just to make sure they do go right back down (speaking from experience) but you're probably fine as it's so early.
> Good Luck with the FS - I hope you get some answers. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope we figure out what's happening too. :) I am sure the number will keep going down. I wrote about it a little in my TTC journal but I just don't think I can go back there. The doctors are fine. One of them has delivered both of my boys. But there is this one lady in the office who has really turned me off/offended me during this miscarriage and the last one. It has just become too much of an issue to me and I don't know how I can make myself walk into an office with such a negative feeling. I just want to turn around and run out! So the fact that the number went down this time, and a pretty significant decrease, I think I'm comfortable with leaving. The funny thing is, I called four or five doctor's offices looking to switch because I was so unhappy on Monday and every single one of them were kinder and more considerate. I live in an area where we have lots of really great doctors and I don't have to stick around in a place where I'm so unhappy.


----------



## hollyw79

Hi ladies! :hugs:

Hanskiz~ thanks for emailing me! :hugs:

I hope EVERYONE is doing well! I'm sorry I've been MIA. Been a BAD week. Some of you may or may not know that I've dealt with pancreatitis off and on since I had my gall bladder out back in 2005- had an attack when I had the miscarriage in February, went and saw a specialist @ the Mayo Clinic and was waiting on my blood work and some test to be done next month. Anyway, I had a very slight pancreatic attack last week- nothing major- but Monday afternoon I had a REALLY bad one. Usually it subsides within a few hours- but this one was the longest one I've ever had in my life. Pancreatitis is basically where the pancreas is releasing enzymes causing it to digest itself- VERY VERY VERY painful- worse than childbirth honestly. I tried dealing with it Monday hoping it would go away but it didn't. Around 1am I couldn't deal with the pain anymore- and let me tell you- I raided my medicine cabinet and took a CRAP load of drugs- and I mean A LOT- and it didn't TOUCH my pain. I ended up calling my sister to come over @ 1am to stay with my son while I went to the ER with my husband. Sure enough, pancreatitis. The staff was GREAT and ended up getting me scheduled for an ERCP  you can click on that link to read more about what that is if you want. I had to stay overnight Monday and Tuesday and it was just completely exhausting. I had surgery this morning and they found some "sludge" which is probably from having my gall bladder removed 5-6 years ago and they also made an incision to hopefully prevent me from having the spasms and constricting that happens when I have a pancreatic attack. It can be very serious.. the more you have it- the more the pancreas dies and before you know it you can have pancreatic cancer .. or if not that serious- turn into a diabetic and need your pancreas removed. Anyway, I've been away as a result- TOTALLY missing my son and SO thankful for a wonderful DH who has kept everything together for me. 

I am just SO thankful I was NOT pregnant because I don't know what I would have done- I mean, I can't even tell you how much medication and pain killers I was given- unreal- plus the xray with the surgery and all- I am just glad that I wasn't. Crazy how that works out! I am also praying that with them cleaning things out in there and making the incision that I won't have to deal with this any more- or at least- not as often. I am doing "ok" .. I missed everyone on here and was wondering how everyone was doing!!! I look forward to being back into the swing of things hopefully over the next few days!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Holly, that sounds awful. :hugs: You poor thing. 

I can't imagine how stressful and painful that must have been for you. Like you say, thank goodness you're not pregnant. That would have been terrible. 

Really glad to have you back!!! :thumbup:

Take good care of yourself, and make sure everyone else does too!!!! 

Huge great big :hugs:

xx


----------



## lintu

awwww @:hugs: holly hun, been wondering where you were :hugs:

looks like im out, had a massive temp dip this morning looks like another chemical :cry: just gonna wait for :witch: to turn up now :hugs: just need to chill out and try not to stress too much xxxx

gonna give SI a try next mth, cant do any harm xxx


----------



## Hanskiz

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hanskiz

Glad I didn't POAS stick this morning. Just started spotting. Looks like af will be here within a day or so. I'm officially out for an April BFP. 

I'm actually a bit relieved. Given my particular circumstances it is definitely better that I get whatever is in there out before I get PG again, so hopefully this af will do the trick. 

I'm also glad as I never FELT pregnant, and I soooo hate being wrong!!! Good to prove my intuition is in tact. Speaking of intuition I had a weird moment this morning/last night. I've been having really crazy dreams the last few days and last night I dreamt about a really old friend who I've not seen for nearly ten years (nor thought about much of late) - this morning I bumped into him. It was soooo odd. Quite freaked me out!!! 

Anyway, hope all of you are feeling ok. Good luck with the rest of the month. I shall continue to stalk but probably won't be posting much. :thumbup:

Big :hugs:

And tons of baby :dust:

x


----------



## WoodyA

Aww Holly!! Hope your feeling better soon, pancreatitis is nasty! I had a friend very very I'll with it, he was in ICU for weeks incredibly sick :(


Well i poas again twice
BFP well those weird Evap things again
Same batch of ics I get blank on 
Maybe it's the orange and mango I've been drinking doing fancy things to my urine!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Maybe it's the orange and mango I've been drinking doing fancy things to my urine!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lyo28

Holly so sorry to hear what you went through it sounds awful. As you say at least you were not pregnant and also maybe it is now out of the way and you won't have any more attacks when you are pregnant again.


----------



## hollyw79

Ahhhh.. just to add to my joy- AF came for me. I'd go out for a margarita but can't really do that with this freakin pancreatitis crap. I'm still hurting considerably too- laying here in bed feeling bloated and in pain.. add AF= a VERY bad mix!!


----------



## Hanskiz

hollyw79 said:


> Ahhhh.. just to add to my joy- AF came for me. I'd go out for a margarita but can't really do that with this freakin pancreatitis crap. I'm still hurting considerably too- laying here in bed feeling bloated and in pain.. add AF= a VERY bad mix!!

Oh love. You poor poor thing. I wish there was something I could do. Not much use from here though!!! 

Sending you huge :hugs::hugs: and I really hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly-I hope you are feeling some relief today! Sounds like God had a plan all along...no pregnancy, b/c of flair-up, now you can get that taken care of, and feel refreshed and renewed for baby! :)

Woody-those pregnancy tests that you have are annoying! Haha. They must make your heart jump a beat every time! I hope you get a black n' white answer soon, so you aren't in limbo!

Littlebird- I'm sorry to hear about your #s. :( Made me sad to hear that. *hugs!*
AF is really heavy this time....sigh. I called the Dr. to ask about maybe getting my Thyroid checked out. The last time it was checked was 2 years ago. I have been sooo tired and lack of energy lately. Thought ruling out a thyroid issue would be helpful. 

Well, my little guy just woke up from a nap. We are going to head-out and do some errands! Looks like we are all back in the same boat, onto next cycle. At least we don't have to go through these cycles a lone.


----------



## JulianasMommy

so sorry holly but i agree with dimples =0)


----------



## hollyw79

I was admitted again to the hospital last night :cry: I'm still here... my DH brought my computer although I've barely been able to function will all of the pain meds and such that I am. One of the side effects of the ERCP that I had is pancreatitis- funny how the one thing that treats it can cause it! I am soooo ready to be home :cry: I miss my son TERRIBLY!!!! He called me crying last night saying he missed me and how he wanted things to be normal again. :( this from a kid who never wants his mommy to kiss him or hug him- so I know this is affecting him big time. 

I have to have my blood drawn again tomorrow to check my pancreas levels again ( they went up when they were drawn this morning which isn't good) ... I have a feeling I'll be in the hospital probably at least the whole weekend - sucks bug time. I miss you all!!


----------



## Hanskiz

Holly - Big :hugs: honey.


----------



## Cornish

I hope your levels are low and you are home again soon, it saddens me to read this as you've been through so much already. As I've always said Holly, you are an amazingly inspirational woman and I send you all the love in the world as you have always made me feel better.xx


----------



## Countrygirl10

Even though I didn't get my bfp in April i'm confident i'll get it soon though! I O'd a few days ago so i'm keeping my fingers crossed and being very relaxed!! :) Baby dust to all you ladies!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Holly~ That really sucks about being in the hospital all weekend! Can your boy come and visit you? Hope you find relief soon!

I got blood drawn yesterday to check on my blood count, as well as Thyroid function. They never checked my thyroid, even after two miscarriages. I had to ask after being terribly exhausted for several months now. I had a really bad night sweat last night. I've had 1 or 2 similar to this, but last night was the worse. My PJs were drenched w/ sweat and so was I. I had to change my clothes. Not sure why this happened :/ You're talking to the girl that barely sweats when playing sports.... made me a little concerned today. I hope to they (as in the Drs.) can figure things out soon!


----------



## hollyw79

Dimples~ when will you find out about your thyroid? That's definitely important that it gets checked for sure. I hope you get the answers that you need and they can figure that out for you!


----------



## dimplesmagee

I hope they will call tomorrow already...my sister who is a nurse said, those labs do not take long to get results. Today was another exhausting day, of doing nothing :( Holly, how are you feeling?


----------



## hollyw79

I hope that you hear something soon :)

I am doing so-so honestly. I am home- I pushed the doctor's to release me honestly as I was sitting in the hospital basically for "evaluation" and given pain meds and IV fluids. I figured I can pop pain meds @ home ... so I came home. I'm still hurting honestly- hoping each day gets a little better. I just youtubed the surgery I had and it makes me want to throw up!!! I had an ERCP with a sphincterotomy of oddi. They basically went in- cleaned out my common bile duct- and made an incision to prevent it from contracting. I had pancreatitis BEFORE the procedure and then pancreatitis as a result of the procedure- it's been a rough week. I'm ready to feel like myself. 

The good news is- I am home. I am hoping by the end of the week I will be as good as new!! :hugs: Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Holly...big hugs hun

Hanskiz...big hugs to you too

Woody... Hope you get an answer for all these confusing tests!

Lisa, babyboyle, dimples and everyone else :hi:

I have missed everyone and now sat at Vegas airport, delayed and AF came Thursdays ago. 

Will catch up properly when I get home. 
XxX


----------



## WoodyA

Hope you had a fab time in Vegas!!

I did get AF on Sunday, it's good how we are all so close in our cycles! 
Although mine could end up being 35days! Grr!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!

enjoy your time in Vegas....
can't wait for warm weather in NY, can you believe it's still cold.... uugghhh, Spring where are you????? lol

afm: Im NTNP through the summer because I want to put all my energy into losing weight... so far so good. not sure if I've lost any weight yet cuz I haven't weighed myself but my food intake and exercise are going great... 

hope you ladies are doing well... :hugs:


----------



## WoodyA

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> enjoy your time in Vegas....
> can't wait for warm weather in NY, can you believe it's still cold.... uugghhh, Spring where are you????? lol
> 
> afm: Im NTNP through the summer because I want to put all my energy into losing weight... so far so good. not sure if I've lost any weight yet cuz I haven't weighed myself but my food intake and exercise are going great...
> 
> hope you ladies are doing well... :hugs:

I'm visiting NY in June! What will weather be like then?!


----------



## LiSa2010

WoodyA said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> enjoy your time in Vegas....
> can't wait for warm weather in NY, can you believe it's still cold.... uugghhh, Spring where are you????? lol
> 
> afm: Im NTNP through the summer because I want to put all my energy into losing weight... so far so good. not sure if I've lost any weight yet cuz I haven't weighed myself but my food intake and exercise are going great...
> 
> hope you ladies are doing well... :hugs:
> 
> I'm visiting NY in June! What will weather be like then?!Click to expand...

the weather should be beautiful by then.... I can't wait... :happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Lisa-where in NY are you from? I grew up near Paterson, NJ. 

So, blood-work from Thyroid/hemoglobin checked-out to be normal. So, now I am heading back to my PCP to see if he has any bright ideas. I can't even put into words how tired I am. I don't even think I felt like this when I was pregnant. It is an ALL day thing...gets in the way of work, as well as interferes with my relationship, b/c all I want to do is sleep. :( Last week, even had a really bad night sweat. :( I am 28 years old...so tired of being tired :(


----------



## spellfairy

Holly so sorry to hear ur not well :( i ve no net at home and on Boyf iPhone lol. Busy with uni and another wee foster kid aged mealy eight came and then got chicken pox so busy busy lol. Not pregnant yet:( ov and tried to catch it but noo so not testing , what wil happen wil happen. Great news about eternal being preg again:) I also wonder how Sam is getting on. I need my net back grr


----------



## PineappleRock

how is everyone doing? I've been trying to find my last cycle buddies from the Christmas baby thread.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Was holding out but the :witch: got me on the last day of the month! So..... on to May BFP


----------

